# Sony Xperia 2013 Thread



## randomuser111 (Feb 4, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/QEuUk.jpg

Just wanted to share some details about the India launch and pricing. The official launch is on February 24th, stocks will arrive at Sony Center/Xperia Stores and a few key Sony retail partners by 26th. You can book it at Sony Center/Xperia stores by paying a token amount of Rs.500-5000. The official price of the handset via Sony Center/Xperia Store is *36k *(give or take 1k) In smaller shop it may be 35k or lower. 

If you book it you may get it this month(on 26). It will be available online and everywhere else nationwide by March. (Those who book get it 10 days before general nationwide release)

So how many plan to get this precision engineered water resistant Full HD smartphone ? 

Xperia Z Details

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UFTtt-PiEso/UQ-l4-v5S0I/AAAAAAAAbM4/Mc7S1KDVgRI/s843/Wk06-G-2-speed.jpg

* 5 inch 1920x1080 Reality Display (441PPI) with OptiContrast Panel and Mobile Bravia Engine 2
* Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 PRO APQ8064 Quad Core krait 1.5ghz
* 2 GB RAM
* 13 megapixel Exmor RS camera with HDR photo and video (hardware based)
* Front 2.2 megapixel Full HD Exmor R chat camera
* Front and back Glass design using durable mineral glass 6 times stronger than Gorilla Glass
* Tough glass fibre polyamide skeleton frame
* Precision cut Aluminum Power and Volume Keys
* Water and Dust Resistant IP55/57. Upto 1 meters/30 minutes.
* Android 4.1 Jellybean
* 2330mAh battery
* HD Voice
* 139 x 71 x 7.9 mm
* 146 grams
* NFC One Touch
* 16GB Internal memory

*i.imgur.com/KnGjy.jpg


----------



## lywyre (Feb 4, 2013)

O Yes! Droolworthy!

440dpi and Full HD, water and resistant, JB, 2300mAH and at 36k! FROM SONY? PRICE WAR!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 4, 2013)

Honestly, battery is a letdown. should have been at least 3000 mah, or removable. Rest rocking.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ Always some catch with the Sony, either no sd card slot, non-removable or something else. But yes, to power this beats, it should at least have 3000mAh battery.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, 2330mAh seems alright, but in context with Z's display and features it does feel inadequate. However, the same was also said for Xperia P for it puny 1350mAH battery, that it would not last for one day. But Sony somehow managed to overcome it. We can only wait and see how Z's battery life turn out to be.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

36k for this monster?
And to think butterfly goes for 44k: HTC Butterfly vs. Sony Xperia Z - GSMArena.com

*Bye bye HTC, it was well knowing you.*


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Even Xperia Z costs around 35k IIRC. The major difference b/w Butterfly and Z is the screen(water, dust proof) and camera(8 v 13 MP), apart from that both have QC Krait chipset with Adreno 320, HD resolution blah,blah. I don't know what you are referring to?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Even Xperia Z costs around 35k IIRC. The major difference b/w Butterfly and Z is the screen(water, dust proof) and camera(8 v 13 MP), apart from that both have QC Krait chipset with Adreno 320, HD resolution blah,blah. I don't know what you are referring to?


Butterfly costs 44k. Hence the sneaky remark 'Bye Bye HTC'


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Oh, ok. 44k ! WTF!!! And most of their droids are still overpriced, even after there are lot of VFM one's out there with much better raw power.

Damn, Samsung is also doing the same, but initial pricing is good when compared to HTC.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Oh, ok. 44k ! WTF!!! And most of their droids are still overpriced, even after there are lot of VFM one's out there with much better raw power.
> 
> Damn, Samsung is also doing the same, but initial pricing is good when compared to HTC.


Yeah, the only thing that does bother me about Samsung is design, all their phones look like cr@p, the SGS III has a cheap plasticy feel all over it, same with note II, HTC on the other hand has some cool looking phones, though overpriced(One S Snapdragon launched for 35k in India, just see comments in flipkart).


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Yeah, read all comments in FK. Most of them are bad. Good looking phones + Good performer = Sony, at least for now,  but their phones is also bit overpriced IMO


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yeah, read all comments in FK. Most of them are bad. Good looking phones + Good performer = Sony, at least for now,  but their phones is also bit overpriced IMO


Yeah, except for one tiny winy thing, Sony intentionally screws every phone below their Flagship, Xperia P, pathetic battery(beyond pathetic), Sola, small screen, battery and no Xperia styling, Xperia U, only 4GB memory, Xperia J, 2 finger touch(WTF?) and cortex A5, like from 2010 phones, etc etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ But at least their Flagship phones are WoW! and better in build quality, display, sound, camera compared to plastic-friendly Samsung, which offers better performance. For me, i can withstand few downside, but what i can's stand to see is that cheap plastic feel, even after paying a premium.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ But at least their Flagship phones are WoW! and better in build quality, display, sound, camera compared to plastic-friendly Samsung, which offers better performance. For me, i can withstand few downside, but what i can's stand to see is that cheap plastic feel, even after paying a premium.


Not everyone can pay 25k for their phones and a lot won't even pay it, just for example my father wanted to gift the Note II to my mother on their marriage anniversary, but she got furious at the thought of spending 35k on a phone, so in the end she got some jewelry(she has a X3), all I say is that cater to the 15-20k market, that's where most of the profits are are, reputations are built along this range, just see Grand, that pathetic excuse for a phone is selling like hotcake, '5" screen for 20k, dual core omgwtfbbq' is the people's expression


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Yes, no decent phones in mid segment apart from L9 and 4x HD(because of that killer deal from HS18). Otherwise, we hardly have any options in that 20k segment. Even Sony's lineup in that segment is pathetic, and they still have single core phones selling for higher price.

Maybe it will take few years more to have some good options in that segment. Lets hope for that. 

And for people, it doesn't matter how it performs and what is under the hood, all they want to 5" screen and dual core, like they go mad over Canvas 2. Sad to see people fell for these cheap tricks from phone manufacturers.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yes, no decent phones in mid segment apart from L9 and 4x HD(because of that killer deal from HS18). Otherwise, we hardly have any options in that 20k segment. Even Sony's lineup in that segment is pathetic, and they still have single core phones selling for higher price.
> 
> Maybe it will take few years more to have some good options in that segment. Lets hope for that.


This is in India only, go to singapore/malaysia, hongkong etc you get a lot of phones that sell here at 25k for 20k there, India govt keeps on putting taxes on imports, they are trying to force us back to the middle ages, high internet costs etc /OT

Now on topic, wonder how reading a book on a 440+ppi screen would look like, I'll never buy a 20k+phone, chances are it could get lost or broken or stolen, so wonder when we will see at least 720p phones(300ppi+) under 20k(and dual core krait and 1GB RAM)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Reason people import phones from other countries. Well, as of now, 4x HD @ 21k(with the deal) is 720p(~312 ppi) screen and have 1.5Ghz Quad Core A9,1 GB RAm and you may borrow from someone or check it in stores to see how it feel like to read a book in this. 

Otherwise you have to shell 35k and get Xperia Z to have that feel.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Reason people import phones from other countries. *Well, as of now, 4x HD @ 21k(with the deal)* is 720p(~312 ppi) screen and have 1.5Ghz Quad Core A9,1 GB RAm and you may borrow from someone or check it in stores to see how it feel like to read a book in this.
> 
> Otherwise you have to shell 35k and get Xperia Z to have that feel.


HS18 does not ship cells to kolkata, and I don't trust them, they have too much negative reviews, once my friend ordered soundmagic HP, they sent him a really old model with dust covering it and the plastic case was bent beyond imaginable, looked like someone jumped over it repeatedly, so I'd not trust them with a cell phone, specially when its so cheap its suspicious.

Looks like I'll have to go abroad soon


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ lol. But still if it is true, then it is worth the risk. Go to Bangkok and get a new phone, tad cheaper according to my friend who is going to BKK very frequently. And don't forget to get me one.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well tkin your wish shall be granted. Sony mid range line up this year has 720p screen / 1GB RAM/ Dual core krait/ 5 mp cam

All sony phones in fact have 1GB/ + RAM this year. Only Xperia E/E dual have 512mb but then they are not made by Sony. They are odm phones, only branded Sony.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Source?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ lol. But still if it is true, then it is worth the risk. Go to Bangkok and get a new phone, tad cheaper according to my friend who is going to BKK very frequently. And don't forget to get me one.


Sure sure, bangcock? Remember Hangover II?  



randomuser111 said:


> Well tkin your wish shall be granted. Sony mid range line up this year has 720p screen / 1GB RAM/ Dual core krait/ 5 mp cam


By midrange do you mean sub 20k? Its hard to swallow, dual core krait gives performance almost as good as Exynos quad core(with adreno 320), its a fact, and that performance metric goes for 30k+, hard to believe this mate.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Source?



You can trust me 

@tkin

Yes around 20k. Dual krait does not mean the same chipset as T/V. Its MSM8227A. With adreno 305. Same chip as in htc windows 8s and lumia 820. 

There will be one with adreno 330 and dual krait at around 25 and a 720p quad core krait model around 28


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> You can trust me


I'll hold you to that, taking a screenshot


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Sure sure, bangcock? Remember Hangover II?
> 
> 
> By midrange do you mean sub 20k? Its hard to swallow, dual core krait gives performance almost as good as Exynos quad core(with adreno 320), its a fact, and that performance metric goes for 30k+, hard to believe this mate.




Sony?s 2013 Xperia Lineup Leaks - Softpedia

Sony Odin Leads Leaked Xperia Lineup for 2013

If what they have mentioned is true, my next droid will be Sony.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Sony?s 2013 Xperia Lineup Leaks - Softpedia
> 
> Sony Odin Leads Leaked Xperia Lineup for 2013
> 
> If what they have mentioned is true, my next droid will be Sony.


Mid range USA = High Range in India, don't get so excited.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

And yeah the one with adreno 305 will be in sub 20k category with 854x480. Minimum screen size 4 inches this year. Again, not including E/E dual

Also all phones come with NFC standard. Not just phones but all connected sony devices come with NFC this year including TVs, PS4, bluray players, Home theaters etc


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

I think, the Dual S4+Adreno 225 or 320=25k, and the Dual S4+Adreno 305=20k, while the Z will be 32k around


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> I think, the Dual S4+Adreno 225 or 320=25k, and the Dual S4+Adreno 305=20k, while the Z will be 32k around



Adreno 225 = 20~
Adreno 330 = 25
Quad krait 720p = 29
Z = 36
ZL =34
Adreno 305 := 17

2 phones will cross 40k though


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

Main: 2013 Xperia™ Lineup !

Some guy posted Sony C530X phone pictures. So we may expect the release soon, like Q2 2013.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Main: 2013 Xperia™ Lineup !
> 
> Some guy posted Sony C530X phone pictures. So we may expect the release soon, like Q2 2013.



Yup it will be around 25k. 

Xperia SP
4.3 inch 720p with opticontrast
1GB Ram
1.7 ghz dual krait + adreno 330
8 mp Exmor RS.
1900mah battery

Will launch in India april end.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

25k!!! Dude, how you are getting the prices? Still for 25k, it is worth i guess, but Sony might reduce their price a little bit and stop pricing them like premium phones, because it is not premium phones.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 25k!!! Dude, how you are getting the prices? Still for 25k, it is worth i guess, but Sony might reduce their price a little bit and stop pricing them like premium phones, because it is not premium phones.



25k is a good price imo. It beats gs3, lumia 920, note 2 fair and square in many areas. Especially performance

Plus its premium built. Glass front and metal casing like P


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ I am expressing my opinion after looking at the pricing in US and other countries. When the prices are converted from their currencies, it looks much cheaper.

Anyway still it is worth the 25k and I, for sure will buy this.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

Summary of 1H 2013 Sony phones

1. C660X Xperia Z
2. C650X Xperia Zl
3. C550X Xperia

4.6 inch 720p opticontrast
Quad core s4 pro 1.5ghz + adreno 320 
1 GB ram
16GB internal
Micro sd support 
13 mp Exmor R
Water and dust resistant IP58 
2100 mah battery 

Around 29k. April end launch 

4. C530X 

4.3 inch 720p opticontrast
MSM8960 dual krait 1.7 ghz
Adreno 320
1 GB ram
16 GB internal
Micro sd support
8 mp exmor RS

Around 25k. April end - may

5. C360X

4-4.3 inch 720p screen 
1GB ram
Dual core krait 1.5 ghz
Adreno 225
Microsd support 
8 mp camera Exmor R

Around 22k.  May

6. C210X 

4 inch FWVGA 854 x 480
1 ghz MSM8227A krait 
Adreno 305
1GB ram
Micro sd
5 mp camera 

Around 16k. End april - may early. 

7. Xperia E
8. Xperia E dual


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

The pricing for no. 5 and 6 looks unreal, I am highly skeptical, if I am to guess end prices after tax, vat etc will be 3-5k higher than what you had posted.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

I will get C360X for sure.


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just Loved The XPERIA Z SPECS.
had seen it earlier also.

My friend wants to buy a new fone.

He is confused between Xperia Z or Note 2.

What do u guyz suggest ??

& @randomuser111  Where can we pay advance & book it ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Any Sony Showroom.... And Obviously Xperia Z is better compared to Note 2.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

dharmil007 said:


> Just Loved The XPERIA Z SPECS.
> had seen it earlier also.
> 
> My friend wants to buy a new fone.
> ...


How do you spell 'Raep?'
Samsung Galaxy Note II N7100 vs. Sony Xperia Z - GSMArena.com

Go to a Sony Center or exclusive showroom, they are taking 1k advance, and they will give it 10 days before launch to you.



furious_gamer said:


> I will get C360X for sure.


I will use the L9 for now, later I will get my next phone that comes with Android 5 stock, next Qualcomm chipset, it's rumored that the next qualcomm soc will have as much power as the GPU inside X360/PS3. Console quality game on a mobile, yes please


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ I am going to stick with my mobile for another few more months, i guess.

BTW I made up my mind that my next mobile will be from Sony...  No Samsung, as they quite boring in design and specs wise.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 5, 2013)

I may purchase C210X - if its < 18k. Any dev exceeding this price range is waste for me. Only exception is NEXUS 4.



furious_gamer said:


> No Samsung, as they quite boring in design and specs wise.


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 5, 2013)

_


tkin said:



			How do you spell 'Raep?'
Samsung Galaxy Note II N7100 vs. Sony Xperia Z - GSMArena.com

Go to a Sony Center or exclusive showroom, they are taking 1k advance, and they will give it 10 days before launch to you.


I will use the L9 for now, later I will get my next phone that comes with Android 5 stock, next Qualcomm chipset, it's rumored that the next qualcomm soc will have as much power as the GPU inside X360/PS3. Console quality game on a mobile, yes please  

Click to expand...


_

i Saw that site quite a time.
N2 has Stylus & good related software related to that.
Moreover its 34k, whereas Xperia Z is 39k.

XPERIA Z also have great Spec List too.
But still, confused  


& BTW, what is 'raep" ?


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Why are you confused? Get XPERIA Z. 

Raep = Rape


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

dharmil007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Nothing, don't make a fuss, mods will ban me  

Now, Xperia Z will launch at 36k, and will be available at 33-34k streetprice.

Now Note 2 comes with a stylus, but that's pretty much it, nothing else over the Xperia Z.

Note II is quite old now buddy, performance wise Xperia Z will kill the Note II eyes closed, even a adreno 225 kills the Mali, Adreno 320 will run around it: HTC DROID DNA review: Champion genes - GSMArena.com
See over there(Droid DNA same hardware as Z), in all but one benchmarks the krait soc murders the Exynos, so now take a pick.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

@dharmil

Price is 36k not 39. 

As you know, some guys are quite greedy and want to fool naive customers . So show him that you are not naive and he won't dare to fool you with the pricing.

@tkin

36k is the street price for Z, not 32-34. Its MRP is closer to 40 but retail price is around 36. If Sony center is selling @36 then smaller shops may sell it for 35k but that's about it. You won't get it for lower than 35k at least until April end.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @dharmil
> 
> Price is 36k not 39.
> 
> ...


Last year I went to buy a Sony Walkman, Sony Center quoted 8.5k, I got it for 7k flat in chandni, all exclusive stores like Sony Center or Nokia Exclusive charges more than street buddy, trust me, if the price of the Xperia Z is 36k in sony center and flipkart, it'll sell for around 35k in ebay, add a 7.5% discount coupon and it comes down to 32.4k around.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Well in that case, i expect Z to kill Note 2 and similar below-par-performing, namesake, money-ripping devices.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well in that case, i expect Z to kill Note 2 and similar below-par-performing, namesake, money-ripping devices.


When Z comes at 36k in FK, note will go to 32k, and SGS III will go to 28k, they should, unless Samsung is confident that their brand name gives them the extra leverage over Sony.

PS: Sony lost a lot of reputation here during the Ericsson days due to poor service, that has stuck to some people still now


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Perception might change. The only big issue with Sony is, in my case, my sister Xperia X10 Mini pro display was broken, and when we gave it to Sony SC, they were asking about 9k for display alone. The phone cost at that time was around 11k. It is a big downfall. Same with Sammy, i replaced the original screen for 4-5k(somewhere around this, i don't remember exactly, but it was cheaper) for my friends Galaxy S. If Sony prices it's spares reasonably, i don't see any hurdle in their way to become successful mobile brand and surpass sales of Sammy.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 5, 2013)

First Xperia Z professional review

Sony Xperia Z Review - Phone Reviews and Video | Stuff magazine

Verdict:

_It’s no mean feat to take on the Galaxy S3 (and Nexus 4) and live to tell the tale but the *Xperia Z has stolen our top spot away from Samsung in style. Not only does it make Samsung’s flagship look like a cheap toy* with its tempered glass build and thoughtful design details, the Xperia Z also ups the ante with serious specs: a pin-sharp 5in 1080p screen, 4G, a quad-core Snapdragon brain and Jelly Bean 4.2 due just after launch. Sure, you may not feel the full benefit of those stonking figures right now, but you will have a *lightning-fast, future-proof beast of a handset*.

But it’s not all about the spec wars. *Its battery-boosting Stamina mode will make sure the Xperia Z outlasts its rivals*, and with a tough pavement-proof screen, intuitive compact-cam style photo controls and a waterproof body, it’s clear that Sony’s really looking out for the everyday gadgeteer. So much so, that *the Xperia Z is now our new No.1 smartphone*. _


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> First Xperia Z professional review
> 
> Sony Xperia Z Review - Phone Reviews and Video | Stuff magazine
> 
> ...


Goes to sell his monster rig, be right back with 36k


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

I will sell my bike to buy Z.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I will sell my bike to buy Z.


I will sell my config below


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ My config put together will not sell for more than 5k...


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 6, 2013)

^ Think I will sell my friends Bike or PC. Why mine?


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ My config put together will not sell for more than 5k...


ROFL 



Sudh4r said:


> ^ Think I will sell my friends Bike or PC. Why mine?


Its jail time


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ He is thinking about this on parallel universe where it is not a crime.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 6, 2013)

^^


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Xperia Z vs HTC Butterfly Benchmark comparison*

*Antutu*

Z - *20475*
Butterfly - 20037

*Quadrant*

Z - *8076*
Butterfly - 7835

*Vellamo*

HTML 5

Z - *2171*
Butterfly - 1853

Metal

Z -*636*
Butterfly - 616

*Nenamark 2*

Z - *59.9 fps*
Butterfly - 59.4 fps

*Octane Benchmark*

Z - *1240*
Butterfly - 1120

*Kraken Javascript Benchmark*

Z - *21951.7 ms*
Butterfly - 25675.3 ms


Source - FHD ?????Xperia Z vs HTC Butterfly - ???? - SONY ??? - ePrice???

Z beats Butterfly in ALL benchmarks


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 7, 2013)

My friend has decided to buy Xperia Z, once it hits the Market.
Rather then Note 2


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 9, 2013)

Our very own thinkdigit's "SONY LOVERBOY" is actually a great fan of sony and does quite a good research on their products.
And we appreciate his effort, he makes us aware of some very good things.
Salute to you sir


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Our very own thinkdigit's "SONY LOVERBOY" is actually a great fan of sony and does quite a good research on their products.
> And we appreciate his effort, he makes us aware of some very good things.
> Salute to you sir


Not because of the benchmarks, the price


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^^
True....
But apart from that he told us about the other upcoming phones are their prices too.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 9, 2013)

Haha thanks @aroraanant


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ Seriously man, how come you are getting news before anyone else can get it. You some guy working for Sony to increase the sales....


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. I don't think its cool to post external site links, but if you google "sony xperia randomuser" you will get your answer  I've been quoted on PhoneArena and few other major sites a couple of times


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey i Just had a Talk with SONY STORE.
They told Xperia Z would be arriving after MARCH 15, not around FEBRUARY 20


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 9, 2013)

^

Wrong info , it will be released on 26th-27th. (only if you pre book). Otherwise around March 10


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 9, 2013)

No iTs right.
i Had gone to Sony Showroom Today.

SONY
1 , Yojana Apartment, Opposite Newera Cinema, S V Rd Malad, Malad West, Mumbai - 400064 
9824848482

This people told me they are pre-booking.
But the piece will be available to any Customer after March 15.


if u want u can contact the Number


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 9, 2013)

Not all guys have the right info, the guy you talked to may not be that aware of the details. 

Pre book at Sony Center Opera House. You will get it by Feb 26 or 27


----------



## SINCE92 (Feb 9, 2013)

One has to agree that SONY makes the most stylish phones in the industry!


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

SINCE92 said:


> One has to agree that SONY makes the most stylish phones in the industry!


Correction, for android, overall Lumia trumps all


----------



## Arnab.rc (Feb 10, 2013)

hei great infos @randomuser111 thnxx...
personally i love xperia sl(the transparent band and elegant look ).. and with recent price i m tempting to buy one for myself ... but budget of 20k max. can you give me any insight about price drop farther?..
about z... _/\_ winner of 2013 android ...


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> Correction, for android, overall Lumia trumps all



I would have to say I don't share the same opinion as you. And not saying this cuz I'm biased being a Sony fan. I feel Iphone 5 is better designed than Nokia Lumia sets. Xperia Arc, Motorola  Droid Razr etc are better designs than Lumia. Z also trumps Lumia 920.

Also the design is now dated, same design since 2 years. And the budget lumias just look like plastic toy phones.

Anyway, *check out this video. Z's unlimited burst mode*

999 photos in 68 seconds


----------



## 5fusion (Feb 10, 2013)

when you are a gadget freak..it kills to be a student 
darn wish i was earning to get this beauty with beasty performance pre-booked . it surely takes over everything else in looks, design n build
just figuring out what i have to sell out to get funds but nothin comes close to the price


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

5fusion said:


> when you are a gadget freak..it kills to be a student
> darn wish i was earning to get this beauty with beasty performance pre-booked . it surely takes over everything else in looks, design n build
> just figuring out what i have to sell out to get funds but nothin comes close to the price


Get L9


----------



## 5fusion (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> Get L9


i already have Optimus 3D . even after 2 yrs, thrs hardly a phone like it. i am more than satisfied with it and i guess its gonna serve me another 3-4 yrs easily . was just fascinated by Xperia Z design. its in my wishlist


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> First Xperia Z professional review
> Sony Xperia Z Review - Phone Reviews and Video | Stuff magazine
> Verdict:
> _It’s no mean feat to take on the Galaxy S3 (and Nexus 4) and live to tell the tale but the *Xperia Z has stolen our top spot away from Samsung in style. Not only does it make Samsung’s flagship look like a cheap toy* with its tempered glass build and thoughtful design details, the Xperia Z also ups the ante with serious specs: a pin-sharp 5in 1080p screen, 4G, a quad-core Snapdragon brain and Jelly Bean 4.2 due just after launch. Sure, you may not feel the full benefit of those stonking figures right now, but you will have a *lightning-fast, future-proof beast of a handset*.
> But it’s not all about the spec wars. *Its battery-boosting Stamina mode will make sure the Xperia Z outlasts its rivals*, and with a tough pavement-proof screen, intuitive compact-cam style photo controls and a waterproof body, it’s clear that Sony’s really looking out for the everyday gadgeteer. So much so, that *the Xperia Z is now our new No.1 smartphone*. _


Isn't it a bit unfair to compare Xperia Z with a phone (S3) that was released nearly 7 months ago. Galaxy S4 will pack a very powerful Soc Exynos 5 Octa, more powerful than Exynos 5 Dual Core Cortex A15, which has done well against Krait Quad Core as per anandtech.


Xperia Z is probably the best right now. 13 MP Camera, 2.2 Front Full HD Cam, 1080p Display, 5 Inch Screen, Quad Core Krait, 2 GB RAM. Butterfly is equally good on paper but might lose on Camera & battery life. A detailed comparison will be good.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 10, 2013)

^

Just comparing two phones that are available NOW. S4 isn't even announced yet, when it comes all sites will surely compare Z with it.


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Just comparing two phones that are available NOW. S4 isn't even announced yet, when it comes all sites will surely compare Z with it.


i would luv to see how they would fight it out when S4 comes out. Xperia Z is obviously generation ahead of S3, Soc/Design Wise, its even a surprise for me that S3 system benchmarks figures try to compete with Krait Soc Phones. The key things to look out for is Camera, Display, Touch Response/Browser Speed, System/Browser benchmarks etc. I think HTC & LG has to up their ante as far as their Cameras are concerned, especially LG is bit weak as far as Smartphone Cameras are concerned.

Sony did a very good job by providing microSD Card Slot & 16 GB Internal Memory, 2 GB RAM also ensures heavy games run smoothly.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> i would luv to see how they would fight it out when S4 comes out. Xperia Z is obviously generation ahead of S3, Soc/Design Wise, its even a surprise for me that S3 system benchmarks figures try to compete with Krait Soc Phones. The key things to look out for is Camera, Display, Touch Response/Browser Speed, System/Browser benchmarks etc. I think HTC & LG has to up their ante as far as their Cameras are concerned, especially LG is bit weak as far as Smartphone Cameras are concerned.
> 
> Sony did a very good job by providing microSD Card Slot & 16 GB Internal Memory, 2 GB RAM also ensures heavy games run smoothly.


SGS3 is a fantastic phone, no doubt, but the design sucks, look like a pure girly phone, period and at least a dozen of my friends supported this, even my Optimus L9 looks better than SGS3 imho, what samsung needs to do is get back to the design board, its like taking a V10 engine and putting it in this: 
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_162jLa8kOgs/TRBO63D1RQI/AAAAAAAABJU/BKcK_lQyCyQ/s1600/Nissan_Micra_Barbie_Car.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 11, 2013)

I've read that Xperia Z's display is not as good as HTC Butterfly. 

All I know that SGS4 is going to rule this year too. Reasons
1. They are probably using the ExmorRS sensors from Sony so same camera as Z
2. Adreno 320 will look pale in benchmark results compared to SGX543. Actual performance may not vary that much
3. Samsung is known to put decent batteries. Coupled with Exynos5 Octa's big little configuration, battery life will be better than quadcore Snapdragon S4 Pro
4. SAMOLED is equally good... if not better than LCD3 of butterfly 

Their design is **** and they make phones my melting polythene bags I agree. I m just talking about performance


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey GUyz what about hTC M7, hasnt anyone heard about it ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 11, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> I've read that Xperia Z's display is not as good as HTC Butterfly.
> 
> All I know that SGS4 is going to rule this year too. Reasons
> 1. They are probably using the ExmorRS sensors from Sony so same camera as Z
> ...



That's incorrect. It's display is better than Butterfly. Just that Butterfly has slightly better viewing angles. The OptiContrast panel in the Z improves image quality on angle so at off angle it exaggerates the effect of color and contrast wash out. See both screens head on and you'll know what I mean

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. 2600mAh
4. No.  SAMOLED sucks. No two ways about it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I dont think benchmarks are going to make a difference. The cpu/gpu/ram combo is good enough for playing any game, heavy multitasking or HQ 1080p video without lag. I wish Sony had put in a bigger battery though


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> SGS3 is a fantastic phone, no doubt, but the design sucks, look like a pure girly phone, period and at least a dozen of my friends supported this, even my Optimus L9 looks better than SGS3 imho, what samsung needs to do is get back to the design board, its like taking a V10 engine and putting it in this: *2.bp.blogspot.com/_162jLa8kOgs/TRBO63D1RQI/AAAAAAAABJU/BKcK_lQyCyQ/s1600/Nissan_Micra_Barbie_Car.jpg


the only thing is looks are subjective. Samsung should be criticized for the design of their phones but they do very well job as far as hardware is concerned. I also hope they do away with the hardware button so that more screen space can be added within the same size.

IMO Smartphone is dominantly about Screen because 99.99% of the time, we will look only & use only the Screen. _When we start playing that HD Video on a smartphone with an excellent high resolution, high contrast screen, we forget everything else,simply awesome,  probably the biggest WOW factor on any smartphone_. Its the same reason phones like Galaxy Note are able to steal the thunder from other flagship phones despite its uncomfortably huge size 

Besides phone should be ergonomic, comfortable to hold, not too heavy/thick, I really dont mind Samsung using ultra cheap feeling plastic as long as its strong & durable, after all their main intention is to reduce weight. But Samsung should come out with better designs.

I may not like the above car, but if it uses a good engine & has excellent performance, it will obviously tilt my decision towards it despite the ugly looks.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> the only thing is looks are subjective. Samsung should be criticized for the design of their phones but they do very well job as far as hardware is concerned. I also hope they do away with the hardware button so that more screen space can be added within the same size.
> 
> IMO Smartphone is dominantly about Screen because 99.99% of the time, we will look only & use only the Screen. _When we start playing that HD Video on a smartphone with an excellent high resolution, high contrast screen, we forget everything else,simply awesome,  probably the biggest WOW factor on any smartphone_. Its the same reason phones like Galaxy Note are able to steal the thunder from other flagship phones despite its uncomfortably huge size
> 
> ...


Then you are a exception, looks matter, at least in a very basic way, even my sister bought OneX over SGS III cause it looked to cheap or plasticky she said, not my words, her.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ Looks come second, but that doesn't mean that you can design a premium product with cheap plastic? Samsung do that, always. When Galaxy S was released, i went gaga over that phone for it's awesome specs and price, but once i bought the phone, i regret my decision for design alone. After prolonged usage, i feel it is good in terms of performance, but till today i feel bad about their design.

When someone is paying >35k, you shouldn't mess with them by giving some el cheap build quality. It's like what tkin said, installing v8 engine in Maruthi 800.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey People you sure about that price of 36k as on some site they suggest it will be around ~44.7k as its UK price is 529 pounds (Rs 44662.20) also competitor phone like butterfly iPhone 5 also similarly priced


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

mohityadavx said:


> Hey People you sure about that price of 36k as on some site they suggest it will be around ~44.7k as its UK price is 529 pounds (Rs 44662.20) also competitor phone like butterfly iPhone 5 also similarly priced


A few sites and randomuser111 said it, lets see, I think it would be 36k as randomuser111's reputation in the forum depend on it and he said 36k.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes 36k. 
42 isn't even the MRP of the Z. So if someone asks 44k, tell him you will complaint to Sony India and get their dealership cancelled


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes 36k.
> 42 isn't even the MRP of the Z. So if someone asks 44k, tell him you will complaint to Sony India and get their dealership cancelled


*encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRTOUPXKt6QYmNVGvw9ybNrN91r96JO-YIZHG3xOqQVdXsBblaS


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 11, 2013)

Xperia Z has better battery life than Galaxy S2 ? 

Sony Xperia Z first battery test comes out pretty decent - GSMArena Blog

Xperia Z low light comparison against Note 2 and Nexus 4

Sony Xperia Z video camera's low-light performance compared to the Galaxy Note 2 and Nexus 4 - GSMArena Blog


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Xperia Z Can Take 999 pics in 68 secs in Burst Mode **

Aint that pretty Much AWESOME  

That even surpasses the companys claim*


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

dharmil007 said:


> *Xperia Z Can Take 999 pics in 68 secs in Burst Mode **
> 
> Aint that pretty Much AWESOME
> 
> That even surpasses the companys claim*


First won't that need a class 10 microsd card?

And second, won't the quality suffer? Even modern high end bridges can't do that without quality loss.


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Looks come second, but that doesn't mean that you can design a premium product with cheap plastic? Samsung do that, always. When Galaxy S was released, i went gaga over that phone for it's awesome specs and price, but once i bought the phone, i regret my decision for design alone. After prolonged usage, i feel it is good in terms of performance, but till today i feel bad about their design.
> 
> When someone is paying >35k, you shouldn't mess with them by giving some el cheap build quality. It's like what tkin said, installing v8 engine in Maruthi 800.





> Then you are a exception, looks matter, at least in a very basic way, even my sister bought OneX over SGS III cause it looked to cheap or plasticky she said, not my words, her.


in daily usage, i don't feel the cheap plastic because of the cover on my galaxy s2. I show to my friends how cheap the S2s back cover feels, and yet its performance is so good. Its some kind of stupid design philosophy Samsung has, they force people to decide between looks & performance. 
They don't seem to intend or try to provide premium feel, gorgeous looks like apple, sony or HTC and instead concentrate on hardware, features and price it properly to appeal the masses. Its surprising how many people chose these ugly cheap looking designs, making them the most popular android models.



> When someone is paying >35k, you shouldn't mess with them by giving some el cheap build quality.


Galaxy phones look cheap, feel cheap but they are decently tough, durable, ergonomic n compact. the plastic makes the phone lighter, reduces the damage up on falling. Build quality should not be just about how it feels & looks.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> in daily usage, i don't feel the cheap plastic because of the cover on my galaxy s2. I show to my friends how cheap the S2s back cover feels, and yet its performance is so good. Its some kind of stupid design philosophy Samsung has, they force people to decide between looks & performance.
> They probably use cheap looking plastic to keep costs lower. they don't seem to intend or try to provide premium feel, gorgeous looks like apple, sony or HTC and instead concentrate on hardware, features and price it properly to appeal the masses. Its surprising *how many people chose these ugly cheap looking designs, making them the most popular android models.*


All due to advertising, samsung probably spends as much in advertising as the entire promotion budget of other companies combined.


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> All due to advertising, samsung probably spends as much in advertising as the entire promotion budget of other companies combined.


what do you think Sony, HTC, LG or even Motorola is doing wrong? and wouldnt they spent those same huge amounts on promotion in past when Samsung had tiny smartphone share?, Its definitely easier to promote a premium feel & good looking Sony Phone than a ugly looking galaxy. 
IMO even today, HTC & Sonys credibility, brand, trust in smartphone market will be higher than Samsung. yet smartphone makers like ZTE, Huawei, Lenovo are able beat HTC & Sony in smartphone shipments. 
.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ Sony smartphone segment heated up the past year IMO and you should not compare Sony smartphone market of 2012. It is their growth stage and ZTE,Huawei are nowhere near Sony. Let's see how the table turns this year.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 12, 2013)

Keep in mind though that Sony is the Worlds 2nd largest Android vendor now, behind Samsung.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ Exactly. Earlier Sony was sluggish in releasing Android phones, but that era is over. They started flooding market with new phones then and now, and now-a-days i can see Xperia in lot of people's hand.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 12, 2013)

Another thing to note is last year's lineup was leftover Sony ericsson. 

This year you have 100% Sony line up. So if Sony branded handsets could get Sony to No.2 position, you can imagine the growth this year with REAL Sony developed phones.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ lol. Man you are so full of information. 

Leftover Xperia S users.....


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ lol. Man you are so full of information.
> 
> Leftover Xperia S users.....



Lol haha. I know, I bought the S just cuz of the Sony Logo

S,P,U,sola,miro,acro s, go, ion, T, TX are Sony ericsson developed handsets

Tipo and tipo dual are made by foxconn for Sony

J and V were partly developed by Sony ericsson and part Sony.


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are the IDC Stats on smartphone market share .

Q1 2012 Shipments
*s3.postimage.org/rttdzo4bn/IDC_Worldwide_Smartphone_Shipments_Q1_2012.jpg
IDC: Mobile Phone Market Q1 2012

Q2 2012 Shipments 
*s9.postimage.org/53g93lmbz/IDC_Worldwide_Mobile_Smartphone_Shipments_Q2_201.jpg
IDC: Mobile Phone Market Q2 2012

Q3 2012 Shipments 
*s8.postimage.org/srio4abwl/IDC_Worldwide_Smartphone_Shipments_Q3_20121.jpg
IDC: Samsung, Apple top Smartphone vendors in Q3 2012, Nokia not in top 5

Q4 2012 Shipments
*s11.postimage.org/k8exgsgkz/IDC_Worldwide_Smartphone_Shipments_Q4_2012.jpg
IDC: Samsung, Apple top Smartphone vendors in Q4 2012

*2012 Calender year Shipments*
*s3.postimage.org/tw325eh2b/IDC_Worldwide_Smartphone_Shipments_20121.jpg

HTC managed to remain as No.2 Android maker untill Q3 2012 and 2012 calender year. Sony posted good figures in Q4 but ZTE & Huawei are also vying for the No.2 position. Both the companies are diversifying into other international markets. LG is closely following with 8.6 million shipments in Q4 2012. Lenovo took everyone by surprise, surpassing Apples share in China and challenging Samsung for the No.1 position in chinese market and would definitely figure in top 5 android handset makers.

The No.2 position in Android is crowded with many competitors, especially from china. but no clear winner.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 13, 2013)

^

IDC figures don't include Sony Data. Take the numbers from some other source. HTC was ahead of Sony only in Q2 2012. Q1 2012, Q3 2012 and Q4 2012 Sony was ahead of HTC. Google for the numbers. 

Q1 Sony - 8 million
Q2 - 7 million
Q3 - 8.8 million
Q4 - 8.7 million

Also keep in mind HTC, Huawei, ZTE do not have a 100% Android line up. They use other OSs also. So while Sony's numbers are 100% Android, other companies numbers do not reflect Android sales. They include multiple OS smartphones.


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 14, 2013)

> Also keep in mind HTC, Huawei, ZTE do not have a 100% Android line up. They use other OSs also. So while Sony's numbers are 100% Android, other companies numbers do not reflect Android sales. They include multiple OS smartphones.


The only major non-Android OS they use is probably Windows, which has very small share like 2%. In case of China where ZTE & Huawei are based, 
98% of market captured by Android & iOS.

92% of world market is captured by Android & iOS. Rest is filled by Symbian, Windows, Blackberry and  Linux holding minuscule share. So its unlikely that any of companies will be selling decent number of non-Android devices, even selling a million of them in a quarter would be challenging for them.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> IDC figures don't include Sony Data. Take the numbers from some other source. HTC was ahead of Sony only in Q2 2012. Q1 2012, Q3 2012 and Q4 2012 Sony was ahead of HTC. Google for the numbers.
> 
> ...


they still seem to be quite close. considering IDC yearly figures for HTC & above figures for Sony, yearly sales for Sony is 32.5m vs 32.6m for HTC. I am sure ZTE, Huawei would be close too, and others like LG, Lenovo will be closely following with a difference of a million or two. 
In times of heavy competition, these figures can easily swing either way in just one quarter. HTC had disappointing 2012, but who knows, they may be back in 2013. There isn't a clear winner, getting established in that position, and thats probably a good thing for consumer, healthy competition to capture market share will make companies to bring out better models constantly at attractive prices.


----------



## adi21 (Feb 16, 2013)

How exactly did the iPhone5 win against the Sony Xperia Z ?it's only better in terms of image,video and call quality but other than that xperia tops it all


----------



## bhushan2k (Feb 19, 2013)

Xperia Z got rooted before launch.. DooMLoRD on XDA managed to do this..

*icxperia.com/doomlord/xperia_z/Screenshot_Xperia_Z-rooted.png

Source | [URL="*blog.gsmarena.com/sony-xperia-z-gets-rooted-ahead-of-its-global-launch/]Via[/URL]


----------



## red dragon (Feb 20, 2013)

Typical of Sony,outdated even before release!!
HTC One benchmark scores are here, ready to blow your mind - GSMArena Blog


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Feb 20, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Typical of Sony,outdated even before release!!
> HTC One benchmark scores are here, ready to blow your mind - GSMArena Blog



HTC One has a better SoC (higher clocked) and smaller screen.
Everything else is same.
Even in the benches, except one, Xperia Z and HTC One is at par.
Now, with Sony, you will get water resistance which is not present in HTC One.
So, you cant really say outdated. The features are almost same.  It comes down to user preferences.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 20, 2013)

*CyanogenMod 10.1 available now for Xperia Z 
*
{Z}[DEVELOPMENT] - CM10.1 - FreeXperia Project - xda-developers


----------



## bhushan2k (Feb 20, 2013)

^^That's great.. But why freexperia are slower in making cm10 roms for novathor devices.. I own xp.. N still no cm10 support..


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> ^^That's great.. But why freexperia are slower in making cm10 roms for novathor devices.. I own xp.. N still no cm10 support..


Maybe because Sony released the kernel for Z before launch, and krait devices are in flagship devices, nexus 4 etc, making it a target for developers?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 20, 2013)

HTC One has already beaten up Z by a huge a difference in benchmarks, for more info check gsmarena blog


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> HTC One has already beaten up Z by a huge a difference in benchmarks, for more info check gsmarena blog



and we can only hope if this ever gets launched here, they better remember this is India.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Sam said:


> and we can only hope if this ever gets launched here, they better remember this is India.


*HTC phone, launch price, f'n 50k.*


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 20, 2013)

@randomuser Do you know the user available RAM on Xperia Z? Couldn't find anything on google. On 1080p devices like DNA and One it is 1.5GB and 512MB is allocated to vRAM. Same for Xperia Z? Not that it matters. Just curious


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 21, 2013)

Sam said:


> and we can only hope if this ever gets launched here, they better remember this is India.



Butterfly is launched here much sooner when compared to other countries so I guess this time also they will launch it soon.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> @randomuser Do you know the user available RAM on Xperia Z? Couldn't find anything on google. On 1080p devices like DNA and One it is 1.5GB and 512MB is allocated to vRAM. Same for Xperia Z? Not that it matters. Just curious



It's around 1.6 GB I guess. Light usage you get up to 1.4GB free. Will confirm and tell you later


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 21, 2013)

Won't GPU have it's own vRAM? Like in desktop GPU's? Just asking.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Won't GPU have it's own vRAM? Like in desktop GPU's? Just asking.



Adreno and Mali don't have a dedicated vRAM. Tegra and PowerVR have. This could be an issue with 1080p devices where 500mb of RAM is allocated to GPU (confirmed on Droid DNA and HTC One) Sense UI + services will take up additional 400-500 mb and you are left with 1gb of ram for multitasking. 

Nexus 4  has around 1.6 gb free for multitasking and around 1.8gb after reboot


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Adreno and Mali don't have a dedicated vRAM. Tegra and PowerVR have. This could be an issue with 1080p devices where 500mb of RAM is allocated to GPU (confirmed on Droid DNA and HTC One) Sense UI + services will take up additional 400-500 mb and you are left with 1gb of ram for multitasking.
> 
> Nexus 4  has around 1.6 gb free for multitasking and around 1.8gb after reboot



Nexus 4 gives ultimate android experience. No matter how many apps are open it works like charm. 2GB RAM is need of high end 2013 smartphones.

For comparison to Xperia Z. Here is the Antutu benchmark of new HTC One

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BDmojZdCIAAy0Dv.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^

Xperia Z scores 20800 or so. Its the Nexus 4 that turns out to be the loser scoring 17000 in Antutu


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Adreno and Mali don't have a dedicated vRAM. Tegra and *PowerVR* have. This could be an issue with 1080p devices where 500mb of RAM is allocated to GPU (confirmed on Droid DNA and HTC One) Sense UI + services will take up additional 400-500 mb and you are left with 1gb of ram for multitasking.
> 
> Nexus 4  has around 1.6 gb free for multitasking and around 1.8gb after reboot


You sure? Cause on my L9(SGX540) max ram showed is 785MB, so the UI etc takes 215MB? But not the GPU?



rider said:


> Nexus 4 gives ultimate android experience. No matter how many apps are open it works like charm. *2GB RAM* is need of high end 2013 smartphones.
> 
> For comparison to Xperia Z. Here is the Antutu benchmark of new HTC One
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BDmojZdCIAAy0Dv.jpg


When will this end? I don't believe this, goes to show how unoptimized android is, Win 7 runs fine on 2GB, though you can't use chrome, that's another memory hog, I use opera for browsing, fine with 2GB, I even played AC3 with no slowdowns.



randomuser111 said:


> ^^
> 
> Xperia Z scores 20800 or so. Its the Nexus 4 that turns out to be the loser scoring 17000 in Antutu


Price vs performance, can you get an unlocked Z for $199?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

^ Not all models have vRAM. Latest ones like SGX543/544, 55x and 6xx (rouge series) have vRAM.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

@tkin

Nexus 4 has the same chip as Z but its behind performance wise, which is not cool. Also as for the price, I dont need to explain to you why its cheap. Its not cheap because its a cheap phone compared to Z but due to Google's wish. Part of the reason why most OEMs are no longer interested in making a nexus device।

Optimus G is the LG version of N4 and you know well how much that costs, though it doesnt suffer from thermal throttling like in N4 and is much more stable


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^ Not all models have vRAM. Latest ones like SGX543/544, 55x and 6xx (rouge series) have vRAM.


Makes sense 



randomuser111 said:


> @tkin
> 
> Nexus 4 has the same chip as Z but its behind performance wise, which is not cool. Also as for the price, I dont need to explain to you why its cheap. Its not cheap because its a cheap phone compared to Z but due to Google's wish. Part of the reason why most OEMs are no longer interested in making a nexus device।
> 
> Optimus G is the LG version of N4 and you know well how much that costs, though it doesnt suffer from thermal throttling like in N4 and is much more stable


That's what I am saying, you pay more, you get better, the Asus Padfone 2 has the same chip, but its a lot faster than Z or Butterfly etc, check out the engadget reviews, it all boils down to how much you can optimize the drivers for the device. And being a Nexus device, LG simply didn't optimize it enough, neither did google, since its all about vanilla OS, still, can't beat Nexus 4 for that price.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

True that tkin


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

Problem with Nexus is thermal throttling. Anandtech benchmarked it inside deep freeze and it performs much better... which sounds funny


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Problem with Nexus is thermal throttling. Anandtech benchmarked it inside deep freeze and it performs much better... which sounds funny


Liquid cooling


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

Well as far as I know. Nexus phones don't perform incredible in benchmarks but the real life day to day performance and user accessibility is much smoother, mature and versatile. May be because it's pure google android experience. I believe Xperia Z would turn out to be great device in stock jellybean 4.2.2 ROM.



marvelousprashant said:


> Problem with Nexus is thermal throttling. Anandtech benchmarked it inside deep freeze and it performs much better... which sounds funny



They done this test to confirm the thermal throttling. Every computer device performs exothermic reaction and definitely performs its best in low temperature.



randomuser111 said:


> ^^
> 
> Xperia Z scores 20800 or so. Its the Nexus 4 that turns out to be the loser scoring 17000 in Antutu



It's 17500  and compare the price man! for 22-23k bucks (imported) this score is incredible. The phone is an example of value for money product.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^

Whatever. But you said Xperia Z comparison and Xperia Z is nowhere in that pic u attached. 

Anyways yes, for the price N4 is a beast. No doubt. Much better value than Xperia Z/ HTC One or any other phone.


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Whatever. But you said Xperia Z comparison and Xperia Z is nowhere in that pic u attached.
> 
> Anyways yes, for the price N4 is a beast. No doubt. Much better value than Xperia Z/ HTC One or any other phone.



Did Sony showed Xperia Z's benchmarks officially?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^

Then don't post "Xperia Z benchmark comparison with ONE" when it isn't even listed. Write Nexus 4 comparison instead.

Xperia Z Antutu from GSMArena

*i.imgur.com/GqTFTro.jpg


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Then don't post "Xperia Z benchmark comparison with ONE" when it isn't even listed. Write Nexus 4 comparison instead.
> 
> ...



No, I asked: Did Sony officially showed benchmarks of XZ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sony doesn't show any benchmarks or whatever. That's not Sony Style  That is Apple/HTC/Samsung style


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony doesn't show any benchmarks or whatever. That's not Sony Style



Well as I can see new HTC One beaten XZ with a fair margin in antutu. I liked its ultrapixel tech camera. it seems to be legendary. The performance in low light/night is incredible. 

See this:


Spoiler



*pbs.twimg.com/media/BDmpyGpCYAAG5-3.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

Legendary camera quality? LOL

See these full size 4 mp samples.  Hahaha

They are worse than Iphone 5/GS3 etc downsampled to 4MP.

The new HTC One ?????????????? - ???? - HTC ??? - ePrice.HK

408


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony doesn't show any benchmarks or whatever. That's not Sony Style  That is Apple/HTC/Samsung style



Well they should do to outcome from struggle. I love sony's style of press conference, showing something new. It was very entertaining when they pull the cover from 4k OLED TV at CES 2013.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^

Blame Microsoft 

Anyway, you ordered the Nexus 4 or what? Or waiting for S4?


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Blame Microsoft
> 
> Anyway, you ordered the Nexus 4 or what? Or waiting for S4?



Well I'm waiting for the launch of the big boy, you know the biggest firework exposed later at 12am 
If I didn't like the pricing or something. I'll get Nexus 4. Hope both will be available officially available in April.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are waiting till April, wait some more for Nexus 5. APQ8064 is being discontinued and replaced with S600. So better to get Nexus 5 with S600.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

Wait till may june for 800


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> If you are waiting till April, wait some more for Nexus 5. APQ8064 is being discontinued and replaced with S600. So better to get Nexus 5 with S600.



What? gimme source, brother.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

No source, it's internal info . So it's better you wait.


Also marvelousprashant, S800 won't be in any Nexus phone. Nexus 5 will use S600 only.


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think Nexus 5 will come earlier. Nexus S came on nov 2010, Galaxy S on nov 2011, Nexus 4 on nov 2012...


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

It will come out soon I believe. OR even if it doesn't at least you can get Nexus 4 with s600 instead of APQ8064.  Also while I'm not sure you'd buy but there is something coming from Sony around that same time which might interest you.  Especially if you like BEASTLY POWER


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

APQ8064 phones not even launched here like LG Optimus G, Nexus 4 and Xperia Z and it is going to be discontinued it couple of months. Holy Cow! mobile technology is moving at the speed of light.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

That's true. And also kinda sad for consumers. A high end smartphone doesn't even take a month to get outdated. LOL. Z outdated in a month. One will be outdated in a month. S4 will be outdated in 3 months. And it goes on. LOL


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

There is a rumor Samsung is ditching its Exynos processor for S600/800.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes. There are leaks aplenty on the Internet. 1.9ghz S600 with Adreno 320.  Exynos 5 series is too "hot" for a phone. LOL


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That's true. And also kinda sad for consumers. A high end smartphone doesn't even take a month to get outdated. LOL. Z outdated in a month. One will be outdated in a month. S4 will be outdated in 3 months. And it goes on. LOL



I wish this advancement should better come in medical sector. Imagine how many lives can be saved. This sector is coming out seriously overrated.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^

SUPER LIKE!!!! 

But I think we all know the reason. Medical department doesn't allow people to earn millions like the smartphone business.  So they don't bother. We need advancements in medical field, much much more than smartphones. Today the high end smartphones are much more powerful than we need. So all these new tech are almost useless.

Really SAD.


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes. There are leaks aplenty on the Internet. 1.9ghz S600 with Adreno 320.  Exynos 5 series is too "hot" for a phone. LOL



These companies are playing with boys. You know getting the best and most powerful thing comes in manhood. If they keep launching something new with little better, consumers keep spending money on them.



randomuser111 said:


> ^^
> 
> SUPER LIKE!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks! Shame is that govt of all countries are more focusing in nuclear and war technology than medical and healthcare.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^

Yep true. Even APQ8064 is more powerful than needed. 

As for spending more on nuclear and war tech, very true indeed. In USA at least we can say it's "ok". But India???? We have so much more problems, so much more diseases here and people with no access to quality healthcare. It's a big SHAME.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Then don't post "Xperia Z benchmark comparison with ONE" when it isn't even listed. Write Nexus 4 comparison instead.
> 
> ...


Wait, that's not right, Optimus G should not be beaten like that, Antutu makes no sense, show some GLBenchmark, nenamark etc.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^

Optimus G score is using Antutu V2. hence the low score. And for other benchmarks you can see the GSMArena review. No point posting those benchmarks here


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

rider said:


> Well as I can see new HTC One beaten XZ with a fair margin in antutu. I liked its ultrapixel tech camera. it seems to be legendary. The performance in low light/night is incredible.
> 
> See this:
> 
> ...


Dude, don't go into this, PR stuff always look good, for camera tech I doubt anything will ever match Pureview 808, wait for official photos, we were all going gaga for the photosphere feature of Nexus 4, turned out, the camera was cr@p.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Optimus G score is using Antutu V2. hence the low score. And for other benchmarks you can see the GSMArena review. No point posting those benchmarks here


Hmm, I believe Xperia Z>Butterfly>G>N4.

What I can't figure out is, where does the Htc One or padfone 2 fit into this.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^

Wait for PAdfone2 GSMArena review. It should up soon.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It will come out soon I believe. OR even if it doesn't at least you can get Nexus 4 with s600 instead of APQ8064.  Also while I'm not sure you'd buy but there is something coming from Sony around that same time which might interest you.  Especially if you like BEASTLY POWER


With a beastly price


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 21, 2013)

^

Less beastly price than htC Butterfly


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Wait for PAdfone2 GSMArena review. It should up soon.


Hmm, the padfone 2 intrigues me, the same as a tablet and a phone but more useful, specially the fact that one can use only one sim card/data plan.

Engadget padfone 2 review hinted towards a highly optimized OS, that makes it faster than competing krait platforms, as for HTC, I have no hope for them, exquisite phones, at obnoxious prices, seems HTC is planning to become the apple of Indian android smartphone market 



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Less beastly price than htC Butterfly


Agreed


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Yep true. Even APQ8064 is more powerful than needed.
> 
> As for spending more on nuclear and war tech, very true indeed. In USA at least we can say it's "ok". But India???? We have so much more problems, so much more diseases here and people with no access to quality healthcare. It's a big SHAME.



Advancement in war can never be fruitful. If they became advance, others have to be par to survive. Americans use war for attack and capture not only for the defense.



tkin said:


> Dude, don't go into this, PR stuff always look good, for camera tech I doubt anything will ever match Pureview 808, wait for official photos, we were all going gaga for the photosphere feature of Nexus 4, turned out, the camera was cr@p.
> 
> 
> Hmm, I believe Xperia Z>Butterfly>G>N4.
> ...



It's technology dude! the thing that looks best can never stay forever. HTC developed a very impressive tech that give more light to the censor hence richer and brighter image (as they claim 300% more than normal). I'm not saying its the best. I'm also waiting for the proper review, but I've hope with HTC that it will not be hype. It's do or die situation for them to survive in this competitive market. How can you say photoshere is cr@p? Photosphere is an innovative feature. It gives ability to capture 360 degrees panorama shots. It will come in every android device with 4.2 Jelly bean. 
And give points how LG Optimus G is better than Nexus 4? It came in glam only because it was the first quad core S4 pro phone. In benchmarks, updates, UI and browser scores. It is much worse than competitors.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

rider said:


> Advancement in war can never be fruitful. If they became advance, others have to be par to survive. Americans use war for attack and capture not only for the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say photosphere is cr@p, I said the Nexus 4 camera is not good, its good enough for $199, but not good enough if it wants to battle other S4 phones.


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> I didn't say photosphere is cr@p, I said the Nexus 4 camera is not good, its good enough for $199, but not good enough if it wants to battle other S4 phones.



Nexus 4 cam is average like Xperia S and lumia 820. Not bad at all. How much you can expect the phone build by LG?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

rider said:


> Nexus 4 is average like Xperia S and lumia 820. *How much you can expect the phone build by LG?*


True, high end phones were never LGs forte, specially the cam department.


----------



## rider (Feb 21, 2013)

For the guy like me I will better use a proper camera to take pictures for some occasion. Camera in phones are okay, it is not meant for photography. Just for taking random essential pictures.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2013)

rider said:


> For the guy like me I will better use a proper camera to take pictures for some occasion. Camera in phones are okay, it is not meant for photography. Just for taking random essential pictures.



Of course it won't replace enthusiast photography, but low end point-and-shoot cameras had never been doomed like they're being now.
Occasional photography = mobile phones, now!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 22, 2013)

Xperia Z vs Lumia 920 video recording comparison. 

*NOTE: Watch with Audio ON. 
*


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 22, 2013)

And there are rumours about a monstrous 41mp pureview lumia device(like 808pv) from nokias stable this MWC !


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2013)

^^ Would be priced around 40k.... I would rather buy DSLR for 25k, and 15k Windows Phone.....


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

OMG! What an awesome environment in European football game. XZ's colours and mic performs really well. Lumia 920 is having orange tone and something wrong with the mic for sure.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2013)

^^ Color is so vivid and saturated in 920. Z is pretty good.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 22, 2013)

Unnatural colors from lumia 920. Kinda like samsung amoled screens. LOL


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2013)

watch this
Sony Xperia Z Dayan!
é¦™æ¸¯Sony Xperia Zé«”é©—æœƒ------æŸ”éŸŒåº¦å¯¦æ¸¬ - YouTube


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> watch this
> Sony Xperia Z Dayan!
> é¦™æ¸¯Sony Xperia Zé«”é©—æœƒ------æŸ”éŸŒåº¦å¯¦æ¸¬ - YouTube


Village idiots?


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Village idiots?


what ???
oh yeah thats  funny too...

we people here do the same thing in a fight


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2013)

not all will like this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cciWKxso5-8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
it's very... add here your own thought


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> not all will like this Sony Xperia Z drops into Toilet Bowl - YouTube
> it's very... add here your own thought




Bowl of water, bucket of water, bathtub, running tap.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 24, 2013)

superb ad must be on tv then all people will rush to buy it Sony Xperia Z on Three. User Tested. - YouTube
and for tabled ad it must be like this "Xperia Z: The Tablet for Babies."


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 24, 2013)

^

I absolutely LOVE that video


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> I absolutely LOVE that video


Come to think about it, IDK in India, but in USA/Europe people buy tablets for kids(mostly ipads), this could be a viable option.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 24, 2013)

^

But then so is Xperia Tablet Z  With a much bigger screen.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't call Z as Tablet. It's phablet IIRC. Also, after looking at the video, i can't resist myself to buy this. But fact is i cannot afford it at the moment. Need to wait till August.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 24, 2013)

So when is the launch party for Xperia Z?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> But then so is Xperia Tablet Z  With a much bigger screen.


Waterproof?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Waterproof?



Yep water and dustproof, exactly like Xperia Z. IP55/57 certification


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 24, 2013)

When is Xperia Z gonna announce in india?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> When is Xperia Z gonna announce in india?


Next week, if randomuser111 is to be believed.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ i thought it was this sunday!


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> ^^ i thought it was this sunday!


Ask randomuser111


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just read comment on the official xperia z vid on youtube
"Now I can watch porn while showring"  lol

Just read comment on the official xperia z vid on youtube
"Now I can watch porn while showring"  lol


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Just read comment on the official xperia z vid on youtube
> "Now I can watch porn while showring"  lol



Ha ha ha....
An epic thought


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Just read comment on the official xperia z vid on youtube
> "Now I can watch porn while showring"  lol


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-zLRFtesTZds/UPSoZtAqORI/AAAAAAAAC4A/EmOZR7S5k2I/s1600/shut-up-and-take-my-money.jpeg


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

rider said:


> img


*Its waterproof:* 

*gifninja.com/animatedgifs/83412/if-you-know-what-i-mean.gif


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

I got it man! there will be no effect if my shampoo drop in it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

-Snip-
Too good to say


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

rider said:


> I got it man! there will be no effect if my shampoo drop in it.


Works for both sides


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 25, 2013)

Pre order shipments will arrive at Sony  Center/Xperia store tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 25, 2013)

_


randomuser111 said:



			Pre order shipments will arrive at Sony  Center/Xperia store tomorrow or the day after.
		
Click to expand...


_

oh awesome man.
are u sure ??
'coz i have already pre-ordered 1 from the Opera House center u mentioned.

aweome so i would be getting it in a day or 2


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 25, 2013)

Btw the MRP of Xperia Z is Rs.39990. I am hearing a lot of Sony Centers are planning to sell the Z @39k and offer just 900Rs discount over MRP. So I would suggest you wait until March second week and get it from a local store. A good price would be 37k or below. 35k is also VERY possible if you are good at bargaining. 

@dharmil

Depends on when the stock arrives to them. But yea in any case you will get the phone latest by next week.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Xperia

Sony really makes good ads.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Xperia
> 
> Sony really makes good ads.



I second that 
anyone ready to third


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 26, 2013)

I third that
Duh


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 26, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I third that
> Duh



i fourth that


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 27, 2013)

Few stores received first stocks of Xperia Z today. 

Also Xperia Z with Dealer warranty available for 26k in TN


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 27, 2013)

_


randomuser111 said:



			Few stores received first stocks of Xperia Z today. 

Also Xperia Z with Dealer warranty available for 26k in TN 

Click to expand...

_

u sure just for 26k


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep. It's with Dealer warranty = no warranty.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 27, 2013)

So for how much it's in stores? I thought it was 36k not 39k


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 28, 2013)

39 is MRP. Street price is 36k. So of course at Flipkart it wont be 36.


----------



## Neo (Feb 28, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Also Xperia Z with Dealer warranty available for 26k in TN


Whoa!  Where? How?  
What is dealer warranty?
TN?
I think I could buy it if it is for 26k.


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> 39 is MRP. Street price is 36k. So of course at Flipkart it wont be 36.


 And you had all our hopes up.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 28, 2013)

Umm I always said 36k would be the street price. Never said 36k was MRP 
Flipkart sells at near MRP.


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Umm I always said 36k would be the street price. Never said 36k was MRP
> Flipkart sells at near MRP.


Saholic? Or HS18?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 28, 2013)

I really do not know about online stores. And it's not as if people HAVE to buy from online stores only. 

When Xperia S launched last year the MRP was Rs.32549. The same day of launch a dealer in Pune offered it for 29500. So Xperia Z should be available for around 36500 by some retailers on Day 0. 

I think in the first two weeks Flipkart sold S for 30900 and other online retailers also around the same.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I really do not know about online stores. And it's not as if people HAVE to buy from online stores only.
> 
> When Xperia S launched last year the MRP was Rs.32549. The same day of launch a dealer in Pune offered it for 29500. So Xperia Z should be available for around 36500 by some retailers on Day 0.
> 
> I think in the first two weeks Flipkart sold S for 30900 and other online retailers also around the same.


For SONY's sake lets hope that's right, if it goes for 39k a lot of users will get Note II and some of the rest will buy HTC, it has that premium command.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 1, 2013)

Now with the increase in duties, I would say expect it at 38k not 36.


----------



## thegrinreaper (Mar 1, 2013)

I had heard ( gsmarena) that Xperia z doesn't have good contrast.. Can any1 confirm ( personally , not From some site...if site then mention)


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's due miscalibration in the unit they received. In my Xperia Z review ill include my Own contrast,  white and black levels and color accuracy data


----------



## vineet09 (Mar 1, 2013)

Launch date confirmed for 6th March!


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 1, 2013)

ow nice i am looking forward to it!


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

If I compare Xperia Z with iPhone 4's retina screen how much is the difference in contrast and viewing angles?

That Ad!
[youtube]9Pp7nDmb5K4[/youtube]



vineet09 said:


> Launch date confirmed for 6th March!



expected price would be 40-42k.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 2, 2013)

Compare both yourself next week rider


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Compare both yourself next week rider



 Come on! man.  Tell me how much is the contrast ratio? I can't find.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 2, 2013)

Around 600:1 but those are of early batches with faulty calibration. Properly calibrated would be usual 1000:1. 

Viewing angles horizontal upto 70 degrees and vertical 45 degrees you wont find much difference.

180/90 degree is a different story but then who looks at the screen from those angles. For watching a movie or game with a friend its fine. Much better than S


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Around 600:1 but those are of early batches with faulty calibration. Properly calibrated would be usual 1000:1.
> 
> Viewing angles horizontal upto 70 degrees and vertical 45 degrees you wont find much difference.
> 
> 180/90 degree is a different story but then who looks at the screen from those angles. For watching a movie or game with a friend its fine. Much better than S



Why sony why? 441ppi screen but such in such a low contrast. _Maza kirkara hogaya._ Do you have any idea why sony don't use S-LCD technology?


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

rider said:


> Why sony why? 441ppi screen but such in such a low contrast. _Maza kirkara hogaya._ Do you have any idea why sony don't use S-LCD technology?


I'd say IPS takes the cake, check the Nexus 4 screen


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 2, 2013)

1080p on a phone is totally unnecessary... Wastes processing power and battery drains faster, with no visible improvement in display. This is just a spec race, and no company can afford to stand still and improve existing tech. They just have to keep leaping forward, which is sad.

Also, Sony phones won't succeed in India because their dealer network is very poor compared to Samsung. My brother contacted a Sony phones dealer, the only one in 3 districts in Western Maharastra, to open a new retail shop for Sony phones. The margins offered were pathetic... Only 4% on MRP + 250 rupees on each phone sold above their quota. No wonder Samsung sells 10x more phones than Sony in India...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 2, 2013)

Rider, contrast ratio I already mentioned is not 600 on retail devices. Asian models have proper calibrated screens. I'll measure contrast ratio of Indian model and let you know. 

Also Sony is using IPS panel but the viewing angles are affected slightly due to Opticontrast layer sony uses. It improves on angle image quality sacrificing viewing angles. 

The panel is NOT of lower quality. It covers NTSC 100% color gamut, something you dont find in most high end laptop and monitors either.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> 1080p on a phone is totally unnecessary... Wastes processing power and battery drains faster, with no visible improvement in display. This is just a spec race, and no company can afford to stand still and improve existing tech. They just have to keep leaping forward, which is sad.
> 
> Also, Sony phones won't succeed in India because their dealer network is very poor compared to Samsung. My brother contacted a Sony phones dealer, the only one in 3 districts in Western Maharastra, to open a new retail shop for Sony phones. The margins offered were pathetic... *Only 4% on MRP + 250 rupees on each phone sold above their quota.* No wonder Samsung sells 10x more phones than Sony in India...


A bit low it seems 

We can't help it if Sony digs its own grave like this.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mobile Store puts up Xperia Z for pre order @ Rs.40000

Sony Xperia Z, purple - The Mobile Store: Buy Online at Lowest Prices in India - Mobile Phones, Tablets, Cell Phones, Accessories, Batteries, Bluetooth, Chargers and more


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'd say IPS takes the cake, check the Nexus 4 screen


Dude, I know everything about Nexus 4. IPS screens are good screens but takes more power than S-LCD3. So overall S-LCD3 is the best.



AndroidFan said:


> 1080p on a phone is totally unnecessary... Wastes processing power and battery drains faster, with no visible improvement in display. This is just a spec race, and no company can afford to stand still and improve existing tech. They just have to keep leaping forward, which is sad.
> 
> Also, Sony phones won't succeed in India because their dealer network is very poor compared to Samsung. My brother contacted a Sony phones dealer, the only one in 3 districts in Western Maharastra, to open a new retail shop for Sony phones. The margins offered were pathetic... Only 4% on MRP + 250 rupees on each phone sold above their quota. No wonder Samsung sells 10x more phones than Sony in India...


Totally agree with you man. 1080p screen is pretty much useless. Scientifically a human eye can not differentiate pixel richness above 300ppi with the distance of 2 feet that normal people use. This is why apple first introduced with this technology called retina display. I will not surprised if these phone manufacture companies start selling flagship phones with 4k screen in couple of years with above 5.5" size.  
And about marketing and margin you are correct. All sony products have very less margin compared to other brands.



randomuser111 said:


> Mobile Store puts up Xperia Z for pre order @ Rs.40000
> 
> Sony Xperia Z, purple - The Mobile Store: Buy Online at Lowest Prices in India - Mobile Phones, Tablets, Cell Phones, Accessories, Batteries, Bluetooth, Chargers and more



Seriously overpriced. 



randomuser111 said:


> Rider, contrast ratio I already mentioned is not 600 on retail devices. Asian models have proper calibrated screens. I'll measure contrast ratio of Indian model and let you know.
> 
> Also Sony is using IPS panel but the viewing angles are affected slightly due to Opticontrast layer sony uses. It improves on angle image quality sacrificing viewing angles.
> 
> The panel is NOT of lower quality. It covers NTSC 100% color gamut, something you dont find in most high end laptop and monitors either.


 Please explain the difference between angle image quality and viewing angles. I didn't get it. NTSC 100% colour gamut sounds awesome.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 2, 2013)

rider, watch this video



OptiContrast is what Sony uses in its BRAVIA TVs. Basically its a resin layer that is placed between the panel and the touch panel. It boosts contrast when viewing on angle and reduces reflections as you can see here

*i.imgur.com/UQdneyz.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 4, 2013)

Xperia Z screen vs Galaxy S2 and LG Optimus G screen

*i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p567/sonyvietmedia/xperia_z/xperia_z_S2_G_pro_1.jpg
*i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p567/sonyvietmedia/xperia_z/xperia_z_S2_G_pro_5.jpg
*i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p567/sonyvietmedia/xperia_z/xperia_z_S2_G_pro_6.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 5, 2013)

Katrina kaif will launch the Xperia Z tomorrow


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Beauty with the beast! I am ready!


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 5, 2013)

Apparently the *MRP* for this month (pre budget) has been fixed at *Rs.37990*. By next month it will be Rs.39990 or up.

@37990 MRP I would expect street price of around 34.5-35k.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Apparently the *MRP* for this month (pre budget) has been fixed at *Rs.37990*. By next month it will be Rs.39990 or up.
> 
> @37990 MRP I would expect street price of around 34.5-35k.



As Sony dealers offers only 4% margin on MRP to local retailers (+250 rupees), I think it might be available on street for no less than Rs 36500.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 5, 2013)

That's not a good way to guess. Xperia S mrp was 32549. On launch day my friend bought for 29400. 


Katrina or Xperia Z ? Who/what is sexier 

*i.imgur.com/GOi4sy4.jpg


----------



## vineet09 (Mar 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That's not a good way to guess. Xperia S mrp was 32549. On launch day my friend bought for 29400.
> 
> 
> Katrina or Xperia Z ? Who/what is sexier
> ...



When do u think it will be available for purchase?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tomorrow most probably


----------



## rider (Mar 5, 2013)

Why Sony why? Why you chosen Katrina as brand ambassador? She definitely don't even know how to use this phone. 

Phone get listed on flipkart for 38,990.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol i am ok with it till she looks cute with it.


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

What was the price of Xperia S when it got launched? And any idea how much people have to wait for under 35k price drop?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

rider said:


> What was the price of Xperia S when it got launched? And any idea how much people have to wait for under 35k price drop?



32549 was MRP, but available same day by small retailers for 29300. So Z should be available around 35k on Day 1. itself.




And hahaha seems Sony reduced the price lol, I had told you guys 39990.  Oh well I think it's still 39990 only, flipkart selling at just 1k discount. Even in that case you can get it for 36

Also just like I said, Xperia ZL is priced at Rs. 35990 (same as Z but smaller and no water resistance) so it should be available around 33.5-34k street price.


Waise rider, you are showing some interest on the Xperia Z. Don't tell me you considering buying one as I shall die of heart attack in that case


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Waise rider, you are showing some interest on the Xperia Z. Don't tell me you considering buying one as I shall die of heart attack in that case



No! I'd not gonna buy this phone. I'm waiting for Nexus 4 to get available in reasonable price. Xperia Z seems to be great phone  but the person who cares more about software updates more than hardware will not purchase, thanks to X10 tragedy. You see Xperia S/SL is still on ancient ICS how can I expect Sony that they will upgrade this to KLP this year. Just like Xperia S (GB to ICS) this Xperia Z is promised to be upgraded to (4.1 JB to 4.2 JB).


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

Xperia Z and ZL for sale at Flipkart.

Sony Xperia Z @38990/-
Sony Xperia Z - Sony: Flipkart.com
Sony Xperia ZL @35990/-
Sony Xperia ZL - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Xperia Z and ZL for sale at Flipkart.
> 
> Sony Xperia Z @38990/-
> Sony Xperia Z - Sony: Flipkart.com
> ...



Sorry you are late. I already posted in #245  
They placed it on yesterday evening. They labeled it forthcoming item, may be start delivering by a week.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

rider said:


> Sorry you are late. I already posted in #245
> They placed it on yesterday evening. They labeled it forthcoming item, may be start delivering by a week.



i know that i was trying to post first but got some work and have to complete it first..


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well rider AOSP 4.2 is already available for Z. Xperia S is getting 4.2 next month and will get 5.0 keylime pie also. 

Xperia Z will get 4.2 this month and 5.0 within 3 months of release of 5.0 by Google.


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Well rider AOSP 4.2 is already available for Z. Xperia S is getting 4.2 next month and will get 5.0 keylime pie also.
> 
> Xperia Z will get 4.2 this month and 5.0 within 3 months of release of 5.0 by Google.



How can you say that, any source? AFAIK It is march 2013 and still last year's flagship Xperia S is having 4.0 ICS. How can Xperia S will directly jump to get 4.2 in next month?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z Unboxing igyaan
Sony Xperia Z Unboxing and Hands On Review - iGyaan - YouTube


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z Officially launched.


MRP *38990 Rs.*

Xperia ZL MRP *Rs.35990*


Xperia Z

** 8GB 3G data free from Vodafone
* 6 months Music Unlimited FREE with more than 12 lakh Songs
* Sony Entertainment apps

*


@Rider

Sorry 4.1 and not 4.2 Xperia S/SL/Ion/AcroS won't get 4.2 but directly jump to 5.0 from 4.1. And as for source I already mentioned - Internal sources.


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I generally believe in proper sources.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

Got to know that local price of X-Z is 36k from the sony center and will be available by 11th of this month.


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Got to know that local price of X-Z is 36k from the sony center and will be available by 11th of this month.



If 36k from sony centre. This means 35k locally with more bargaining.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

Xperia Z launched at MRP Rs. *38990. *
*i.imgur.com/2G91nHJ.jpg

3 Colors - Black, White, Purple

Pre order offer on Flipkart/Infibeam- *16GB micro SD card + premium case + Sony MDR ZX100 headphones. *


Xperia ZL Launched at MRP *Rs.35990.*

*www.mobilewitch.com/pics/news_reviewsimg/newsimg/a/Sony-Xperia-ZL.jpg

Exclusive Pre order offer on Flipkart/Infibeam - *Snap on cover + Sandisk 16GB memory card *

Colors - Black, White and Red.


Xperia Tablet Z will be launching in India in May
*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/01/xperia-tablet-z-international/gsmarena_001.jpg


Xperia E/E dual was also launched today. Sony MDR ZX100 headphone will be bundled with it. Priced at *10k MRP*

*cdn.recombu.com/mobile/images/news/M18593/1354724994_w670_h397.png
*sp.sony-europe.com/da/241/107205.jpeg

*Exclusive Offers on Xperia Z/ZL/Tablet Z

* 8 GB 3G data free from Vodafone
* FREE 6 months Sony Music Unlimited and Sony LIV Video streaming for 6 months
* Standby units will be provided if/when your Xperia Z needs to be given at the service center.
*

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577400_632628396763877_1496919460_n.jpg


----------



## vineet09 (Mar 6, 2013)

which sony center did u get the quote? are they taking any pre orders?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

rider said:


> If 36k from sony centre. This means 35k locally with more bargaining.



Yup. Z - 35k and ZL - 32.5k-33k should be easy for someone who is good at bargaining 

ZL is only 2k more than Optimus G. 

As for the updates, of course it's upto you whether you want to trust my info or not.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

vineet09 said:


> which sony center did u get the quote? are they taking any pre orders?



Indirapuram ghaziabad yup they were taking pre orders and my friend has booked one for his sister he paid 2k booking amount


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

rider said:


> If 36k from sony centre. This means 35k locally with more bargaining.



I don't think so but can be possible if one would have good bargaining skills i will buy it after a month or so most probably in May first week thinking price will come to 28-30k


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yup. Z - 35k and ZL - 32.5k-33k should be easy for someone who is good at bargaining
> 
> ZL is only 2k more than Optimus G.
> 
> As for the updates, of course it's upto you whether you want to trust my info or not.



Don't get me wrong like I don't trust your internal info.  But the official declaration is different thing, you know.



shrey75 said:


> I don't think so but can be possible if one would have good bargaining skills i will buy it after a month or so most probably in May first week thinking price will come to 28-30k



If you are not good at bargaining arrange someone who personally have good relation with distributor. Or wait for few days ebay.in will list this phone and 2.5-3k discount can be done by a coupon code.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

^

I understand but the official declaration will come only after Google announces 5.0. 

Anyway watch this video. Coral reef shot with Sony Xperia Z


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 6, 2013)

random are you gonna buy this beast?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> random are you gonna buy this beast?



Yes  Will buy every single Sony flagship and also review them here. Will get the Z this month end or next month perhaps as I need to buy another Sony gadget more importantly


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes  Will buy every single Sony flagship and also review them here. Will get the Z this month end or next month perhaps as I need to buy another Sony gadget more importantly



Boy oh Boy you are in serious love with sony


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 6, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Boy oh Boy you are in serious love with sony



I know, SONY is like my soulmate haha

Ishq wala love


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Bas bas we got it how much you love it.  Btw do review soon i am also looking forward to it.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

^lol 
Me too review it soon


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

*HOT DEAL at Indiatimes on Xperia Z/ZL*

With coupon code MARCHON 

*Sony Xperia Z + Case + Sony Headset MDRZX100 @ Rs. 35091*

And 

*Sony Xperia ZL + Snap on Cover @ Rs. 32391*

Buy Sony Xperia ZL (Black) online, Sony Xperia ZL (Black) Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping

Buy Sony Xperia Z (Black) online, Sony Xperia Z (Black) Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping


----------



## rider (Mar 7, 2013)

Comparison of Nokia N8 and Xperia Z camera. 'N8 day' camera shootout: 2010 vs 2013 and the Xperia Z


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 7, 2013)

Does this have better image quality than the iPhone's screen?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is how the displays of the global Sony Xperia Z and its sibling for NTT DoCoMo in Japan fare side by side - GSMArena Blog


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Here is how the displays of the global Sony Xperia Z and its sibling for NTT DoCoMo in Japan fare side by side - GSMArena Blog




Well its not the screen but UI differences between global and japan model. There is no difference and if you actually read the source that's what they say as well.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Does this have better image quality than the iPhone's screen?



Yes. Only viewing angles are slightly worse but everything else is better on Z


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 7, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z Gaming Review - iGyaan 
Sony Xperia Z Gaming Review - iGyaan - YouTube


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes. Only viewing angles are slightly worse but everything else is better on Z


Viewing angle ??? Well i never stare at my phone from extreme angles, i am only worried about color saturation which is too cold i guess... xperia ZL is priced at 35k which is very good. First time in my life i started liking sony smartphones.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

Color saturation is closer to real life. That could be a good or bad thing depending on you.

Galaxy phones are extremely over saturated. My sony XPERIA S is also over saturated though much less than samoled it still doesnt impress me seeing neon greens and reds and blues.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hahahahahaahahaha Thanks guys 

And Kapil, I think they need loverboyz more than Intelligent people. OR a mix of both as an intelligent guy with no love for sony won't put in half the dedication that someone with love for the brand will. 

As they say, when you do something you have a passion for you do it wonderfully well and when a company is filled with such people it can only go up.

Anyway, Xperia Z battery test results. 48 hours endurance, highest so far for a Full HD smartphone ( Butterfly - 42 hours, Oppo Find 5 - 45hours

Sony Xperia Z battery test is ready, here come the scores - GSMArena Blog


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Hahahahahaahahaha Thanks guys
> 
> And Kapil, I think they need loverboyz more than Intelligent people. OR a mix of both as an intelligent guy with no love for sony won't put in half the dedication that someone with love for the brand will.
> 
> ...



its 2330 Mah.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

^

2400mAh. 2330 is the minimum capacity. But most of the times it would be 2400.  This has been Sony policy after Xperia S to market the minimum capacity of the battery instead of typical. 

Similarly Xperia ZL has 2370mAh battery with 2300mAh minimum capacity


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 8, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Color saturation is closer to real life. That could be a good or bad thing depending on you.
> 
> Galaxy phones are extremely over saturated. My sony XPERIA S is also over saturated though much less than samoled it still doesnt impress me seeing neon greens and reds and blues.


Yeah, s3 is too oversaturated and it feels slightly ugly while viewing personal pics but for other wallpapers, videos,UI it is simply superb. I like slight oversaturation and most people do i guess but i prefer if samsung reduce their color saturation. One more thing, i don't think colors close to real life are required on a  smartphone's screen. Due to fantasy wallpapers, hot looking UI and gorgeous animations smartphones do well with slight oversaturation. Natural colors feel too cold on smartphone's screen ( my opinion).


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> 2400mAh. 2330 is the minimum capacity. But most of the times it would be 2400.  This has been Sony policy after Xperia S to market the minimum capacity of the battery instead of typical.
> 
> Similarly Xperia ZL has 2370mAh battery with 2300mAh minimum capacity



xperia z is shaping out to be the next gs4 / iphone 5s killer.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> xperia z is shaping out to be the next gs4 / iphone 5s killer.



Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Xperia Z for Rs.35990 @ adexmart with FREE headphones and premium case

Sony Xperia Z Water and Dust Resistant - adexmart


----------



## rider (Mar 8, 2013)

Talk-time of 16hrs is brilliant in just 2400mAh. Video playback (5hrs 39min) is quite low. I think this 1080p bravia engine 2 takes a lot power. Galaxy S3 has 10 hours of video playback.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

rider said:


> Talk-time of 16hrs is brilliant in just 2400mAh. Video playback (5hrs 39min) is quite low. I think this 1080p bravia engine 2 takes a lot power. Galaxy S3 has 10 hours of video playback.



i think this is at full screen brightness


----------



## rider (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure about full brightness but every phone gets tested similarly.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

They use 50% brightness


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

@randomuser111
But one thing Sony and LG has kicked a** of all other Mobile companies


----------



## rider (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> @randomuser111
> But one thing Sony and LG has kicked a** of all other Mobile companies



Your decision might be change after Pie Day.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

rider said:


> Your decision might be change after Pie Day.



What do you mean by that??


----------



## rider (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> What do you mean by that??



wait and watch.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

rider said:


> wait and watch.



lol yeah lets just wait and watch


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well shrey this is just the beginning . There is a LOT more that Samsung and others have to face from Sony this year.  The storm has only started, there is still time left for it to reach the peak when it will swallow whole Samsung Galaxy S4, HTC One, Iphone 5S, Google X phone and others


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Well shrey this is just the beginning . There is a LOT more that Samsung and others have to face from Sony this year.  The storm has only started, there is still time left for it to reach the peak when it will swallow whole Samsung Galaxy S4, HTC One, Iphone 5S, Google X phone and others



:what:


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

^

Japanese Samurai phone is coming to slay every phone 

*waktattoos.com/large/Warrior_tattoo_238.jpg

P.S. That's the Samsung Galaxy S4 that Xperia Samurai is slaying


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Japanese Samurai phone is coming to slay every phone



when mid range phones are getting launched??


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

^

April. 

VERY impressive mid range devices coming. 

The cheapest and lowest end one itself is quite a beast.

4.3 inch FWVGA
1 GB RAM
Dual Core Krait 1 ghz + Adreno 305 GPU
8 megapixel Exmor RS camera
8 GB Internal memory + microSD slot
Android 4.1
NFC

Priced at around 17k.

Now you can imagine how the more expensive mid rangers will be like


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> April.
> 
> ...



How do you get such information and from where :what:


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 8, 2013)

Lumia 610 based on the same chipset. Dual core kraits are pretty outdated tbh. Sony should stick to quad A7s by mediatek or Qualcomm


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Luckily I have friends inside Sony


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prashant, quad a7 cannot be compared with dual krait. When exynos quad a9 cannot beat dual krait what chance quad a7 has. 

The particular chip MSM8227A that you mentioned should be on par with quad a7 even though its only clocked at 1 ghz


Though yes, Sony is considering mediatek chip for a second half 2013 phone


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 8, 2013)

rider said:


> Your decision might be change after Pie Day.





shrey75 said:


> What do you mean by that??



He means 14th March (3-14)~pi when the Galaxy S4 will be launching.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> He means 14th March (3-14)~pi when the Galaxy S4 will be launching.



what a logic man.....seriously


----------



## rider (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> what a logic man.....seriously



and it will be launch at 3:14pm


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 8, 2013)

rider said:


> and it will be launch at 3:14pm



I think they are using astrology to see good time to launch their phones


----------



## red dragon (Mar 9, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z Thread*

Has anyone seen the butterfly and Z side by side?
To my untrained eyes the butterfly's display looked much better.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Prashant, quad a7 cannot be compared with dual krait. When exynos quad a9 cannot beat dual krait what chance quad a7 has.
> 
> The particular chip MSM8227A that you mentioned should be on par with quad a7 even though its only clocked at 1 ghz
> 
> ...


As Sony is supporting Dev by releasing kernel(complete) and all stuff and on the other hand Mediatek doesn't Open source their kernel so I don't think that sony will go for it!


----------



## Superayush (Mar 9, 2013)

"
4.3 inch FWVGA
1 GB RAM
Dual Core Krait 1 ghz + Adreno 305 GPU
8 megapixel Exmor RS camera
8 GB Internal memory + microSD slot
Android 4.1
NFC
"

Really...only this much for 17k no hd screen or qhd screen..and battery ?dont say 1300mah again 
Was expecting more though hopefully by then 2012 Gud phones will become cheaperxD
Also asking if by s4 killer you ment this?
Sony Xperia C670X - Full phone specifications


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Has anyone seen the butterfly and Z side by side?
> To my untrained eyes the butterfly's display looked much better.



Go and see igyaan review Z looks are much better than butterfly and will spend 45k on butterfly when you can easily get better speced mobile for 10k less and Z is water and dust proof


----------



## red dragon (Mar 9, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z Thread*

I just asked if anyone has seen those side by side and was not asking about build quality or price.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

Superayush said:


> "
> 4.3 inch FWVGA
> 1 GB RAM
> Dual Core Krait 1 ghz + Adreno 305 GPU
> ...



No I was not talking about C670x

And battery on the 17k phone is 1700mAh. I agree screen res is not great but everything else is good. This is the only sub HD model this year from Sony. All others are 720p/1080p


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No I was not talking about C670x
> 
> And battery on the 17k phone is 1700mAh. I agree screen res is not great but everything else is good. This is the only sub HD model this year from Sony. All others are 720p/1080p



I am having itching in hand to spend 17k on that phone ASAP

Edit: BTW every Sony phones had great screen resolution if you see from tipo to the Z
as per price bracket


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

red dragon said:


> I just asked if anyone has seen those side by side and was not asking about build quality or price.



That what i am saying bro go and see igyaan review they have showed them side by side


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

red dragon, no offense but I dont know why you are showing interest on Butterfly/Z as you HATE Android so so so so much  You shouldn't even look at these phones


----------



## red dragon (Mar 9, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z Thread*

I do not hate anything mate.Just prefer iOS over android,I was using android right from cupcake till ICS and got kind of irritated with it.
Playing with a Nexus 4 for last couple of days and it feels nice and my upgrade from 4s is due in April.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

red dragon said:


> I do not hate anything mate.Just prefer iOS over android,I was using android right from cupcake till ICS and got kind of irritated with it.
> Playing with a Nexus 4 for last couple of days and it feels nice and my upgrade from 4s is due in April.



Hmmm okay. I had seen you bash android badly in multiple threads recently. Glad to see you have had a change of heart


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay guys 3 new phones will be announced soon. Will come to India next month 

C2102 Xperia L

4.3 inch 854x480 
1 GB RAM
Qualcomm MSM8227A 1 ghz krait
Adreno 305 GPU
8 GB internal memory, microSD slot
8 mp exmor RS
Android 4.1.2
NFC
1750mAh battery
Priced around 17, chances for 16 as well


C5302 Xperia SP
4.6 inch 1280x720 opticontrast
1/1.5GB RAM
MSM8960T 1.7 ghz dual krait S4 PRO
Adreno 320 GPU
8 mp Exmor RS
16 GB internal memory, microSD slot
NFC
Unibody design
Android jellybean
Will be priced at 23-24k


Xperia C5502
4.65 inch 1280x720 opticontrast
2 GB RAM
APQ8064 1.5 ghz S4 PRO quad
Adreno 320 GPU
16 GB internal, microSD slot
13 mp Exmor R camera
NFC
Metal unibody design
IP58 water resistant upto more than 1 meters
2100mAh battery 
Android jellybean
Will be priced at 28-29k


And maybe this too

Xperia C3602
4.3 inch 1280x720 OptiContrast
MSM8960 1.5 ghz dual krait
Adreno 225 GPU
1 GB RAM
8(?) GB Internal, microSD slot
8 megapixel Exmor RS camera
NFC
~1800mAh battery
Android Jellybean
Price - 20-21k

*Anyway.... This is how Sony is marketing the Z in UK *

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/XZ_Retail_3-640x426.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/XZ_Retail_4-640x426.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/XZ_Retail_5-640x426.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/XZ_Retail_6-640x960.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/XZ_Retail_7-640x426.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/XZ_Retail_8-640x426.jpg


BTW Girls and Gays are not ignored either 

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/XZ_Retail_10-640x426.jpg


So who wants Sony to market the Z in India the same way?


----------



## dan4u (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Hot stuff man ......but if its marketed like this in India, probably the shop would be burnt down by some crazy mob


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

@randomuser111
What an idea sirji..!!!
I don't think so they will market in India like this


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2013)

@randomuser let that happen in Mangalore, the shop will be vandalized xD
BTW
Are the SOC A5 OR A7 OR A9? mostly Xperia L and SP will be under 20K?
Randomuser will they surely be out next month?

You say in India it will be, Some lady washing clothes and the phone gets washed too?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @randomuser let that happen in Mangalore, the shop will be vandalized xD
> BTW
> Are the SOC A5 OR A7 OR A9? mostly Xperia L and SP will be under 20K?
> Randomuser will they surely be out next month?
> ...



They use krait cores. Performance wise they are somewhere between A9 and A15. Closer to A15 than A9.

The chipset in C3602 is as fast or faster than Quad A9 in Galaxy S3. 

The chipset in C5302 Xperia SP is faster than the Quad A9 in Note 2 and kicks it as far as GPU performance goes.

The chipset in Xperia L is faster than Dual A9 of GS2 and also mediatek Quad A7.

There is no way Xperia SP will be below 20k it beats GS3 and Note 2 performance wise. Xperia L as I mentioned already may be closer to 16k.



Empirial said:


> Dear Sony India, Please start a similar campaign in India & make Katrina Kaif stand inside that glass booth in bikini. Now, put up a condition that if anyone buys more then 1 SXZ then Katrina will invite the buyer inside the glass booth & show a demo of SXZ for 5 mins. Also, if anyone takes more then 1 SXZ then each additional piece will add 5 mins more. Maa kasam pure shehar ke ATM loot lunga, apni Kidney sell karunga lekin total 13 Piece leke 60 mins spend karke chodunga



OMG


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2013)

ill wait for Xperia L


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2013)

@random looking at Xperia L Specs, I highly doubt sony will keep it under 20k, Sony(Expect Sola,U),Samsung,HTC, all release underpowered phone under 22k


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

It WILL be under 17k. Most likely 16k. So don't worry. 

It's basically the Nokia Lumia 620's Android twin specs and positioning wise.


----------



## rider (Mar 9, 2013)

Xperia L reminded me of Xperia Neo L. Same pricing.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

rider said:


> Xperia L reminded me of Xperia Neo L. Same pricing.



Yep it's like a Xperia J + Neo L successor


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z price will go down after S4 launch?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

^

Not likely as S4 will be priced above 40k for sure. I expect a major price drop only around July and then in September.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It WILL be under 17k. Most likely 16k. So don't worry.
> 
> It's basically the Nokia Lumia 620's Android twin specs and positioning wise.



You sure it will release next month? Sony like all other companies might skip Yindia, And might release a Xperia with underpowered stuff


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

^

Actually Xperia L's main target markets include India. So no way will it be skipped. And Sony doesn't make phones with different hardware. All countries get the same hardware.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2013)

Ohk
why not change the title to Sony Xperia 2013 Line up?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Ohk
> why not change the title to Sony Xperia 2013 Line up?



Good Idea, but only mods can do that 

EDIT: Have asked Sam to do it


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2013)

i think members can change title. try clicking the advance editing button. else i'll edit the title once i shift to desktop.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just tried, doesn't work


----------



## vineet09 (Mar 9, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Got to know that local price of X-Z is 36k from the sony center and will be available by 11th of this month.



It's already in almost all the sony stores across Delhi-ncr..btw I didn't pre order it so I went to shipra mall sony center and now they are saying its 39k..guess it's got quite a big demand, huh?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 9, 2013)

vineet09 said:


> It's already in almost all the sony stores across Delhi-ncr..btw I didn't pre order it so I went to shipra mall sony center and now they are saying its 39k..guess it's got quite a big demand, huh?



Buy online. Saw it for 37k on some sites today. 

Btw I saw the igyaan review where Bharat mentioned that colors are excellent while watching videos but not while browsing UI. This sounds like a software glich rather than a hardware issue. Same issue has been observed by other sites too. I think Sony will fix it with an update. 

Many people complain about not having 180 degree viewing angle. Personally I think it is a good thing. I can use my phone anywhere and the person next to me won't be able to see whats going on. I had this issue long ago with my amoled n86. Seriously how many of your view the phone at such steep angles except for checking or comparing while buying?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

vineet09 said:


> It's already in almost all the sony stores across Delhi-ncr..btw I didn't pre order it so I went to shipra mall sony center and now they are saying its 39k..guess it's got quite a big demand, huh?



I din't knew that what they are asking now but when my friend pre ordered it was 36k. I will ask my friend about the price what they have said to him


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Many people complain about not having 180 degree viewing angle. Personally I think it is a good thing. I can use my phone anywhere and the person next to me won't be able to see whats going on. I had this issue long ago with my amoled n86. Seriously how many of your view the phone at such steep angles except for checking or comparing while buying?



Same Here i also think that its not a -ve point but its an +ve point for most of the users. If i am travelling in metro i don't like people viewing my phone from steep angle though it is an + point for me atleast


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2013)

Sam said:


> i think members can change title. try clicking the advance editing button. else i'll edit the title once i shift to desktop.





randomuser111 said:


> Just tried, doesn't work



It only works for some minutes after you create the thread, after that it doesn't.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

Anybody knows about this if please comment Asap
 *igyaan.in/


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2013)

thread cleaned up. stay on topic and continue discussion.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Anybody knows about this if please comment Asap
> Goodbye! | iGyaan.iniGyaan.in



why are they closing? They were like one of the best review sites ever


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 10, 2013)

Xperia L looks really interesting. Adreno 305 is better than Videocore or mali 400 or sgx 544 used in grand, s2 and mmx a110. 

SP and others are basically Nexus 4 hardware


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Anybody knows about this if please comment Asap
> Goodbye! | iGyaan.iniGyaan.in



What !!!!!!!

Why is it closed?????????????? I really loved Igyaan reviews 

ON TOPIC:

*Galaxy Grand/Micromax Canvas HD rival coming from Sony. Around 5 inch sceen size, qHD resolution, Mediatek Quad A7 chip and touch pen.*
Will be priced around 15k


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What !!!!!!!
> 
> Why is it closed?????????????? I really loved Igyaan reviews



Me too... i don't know the reason why are they getting closed


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Who wants TEASERS for the REAL 2013 Sony flagship? 

*TEASER No.1*

Look at the parts highlighted only 

*i.imgur.com/hLIJqPi.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *Galaxy Grand/Micromax Canvas HD rival coming from Sony. Around 5 inch sceen size, qHD resolution, Mediatek Quad A7 chip and touch pen.*
> Will be priced around 15k



Mediatek?? will it be good at processing because ive heard they are cheap and chineese correct me if i m wrong


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Mediatek?? will it be good at processing because ive heard they are cheap and chineese correct me if i m wrong



It's a mass market product for developing nations. Basically a Sony version of the MicroMax Canvas HD with a touch pen. The chip is decently powerful.


Anyways, with that here's TEASER NO.2

*i.imgur.com/Br7Bwen.jpg

Key word here - MASSIVE


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It's a mass market product for developing nations. Basically a Sony version of the MicroMax Canvas HD with a touch pen. The chip is decently powerful.



Good news for those who want specs of mmx a116 but under the reliable brand name like Sony, Samsung, Lg.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

TEASER No.  3

*cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/800.jpg


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia C670X ??


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Sony Xperia C670X ??



No 

TEASER No.4

*i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p581/hhlong89/vnsony/JDI/13_zpsea223b9d.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No
> 
> TEASER No.4
> 
> *i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p581/hhlong89/vnsony/JDI/13_zpsea223b9d.jpg



Navigation System or something else


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What !!!!!!!
> 
> Why is it closed?????????????? I really loved Igyaan reviews
> 
> ...



Source?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Source?



Source = ME 

@Shrey

That's the screen of the phone I'm talking about. 5 inch WhiteMagic with PixelEyes, 2000:1 Contrast Ratio. NEO IPS.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Whatever they release, Yindians will buy samsung


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Whatever they release, Yindians will buy samsung



I think indians buys VFM products not only samsung


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 10, 2013)

Whatever is this flag ship phone must come in budget or else dont really care. But still good to see good competition for samsung and apple.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Whatever is this flag ship phone must come in budget or else dont really care. But still good to see good competition for samsung and apple.



It will be more expensive than Z. Considerably

Samsung and Apple don't even compare to it. It will completely butcher the GS4 and Iphone 5S.

It has a sensor half the size of the Time Magazine Innovation of the year 2012 award winner Sony Cybershot RX100 and a high quality Carl Zeiss lens. Basically a Nokia EOS Pureview rival running Android. 

The screen, performance, camera, and software experience will be a class above anything Samsung and Apple have to offer this year.

Only an idiot (or a samsung fanboy) will pick GS4 over it


@theserpent

The Mediatek chip phone will be an ODM like Tipo and Xperia E, i.e. designed and developed by Foxconn for Sony. So it will just have Sony branding and software,it's not made by Sony.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyways Hope for the best
I'll be waiting still May
I read somewhere there will be 2-3 variants of Xperia L,so if its true we will get a underpowerd one


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Anyways Hope for the best
> I'll be waiting still May
> I read somewhere there will be 2-3 variants of Xperia L,so if its true we will get a underpowerd one



Where you read that? Link? 

There are multiple versions but that only designates the region and the corresponding network bands. Like C6602,C6603 etc. There is no hardware difference but only network band difference.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ ohk

No official announcement yet, Maybe phone will be out in June


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ ohk
> 
> No official announcement yet, Maybe phone will be out in June



Will be announced Next Week. Will go on sale/pre order in Europe end of this month. So India launch next month. They were not announced at MWC so the gap between announcement and release would not be significant. Now on they will announce the phones online and will release within 2 weeks.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

^ You seem to have a lot of info


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 10, 2013)

random add me as ur friend n give me info always.


----------



## Empirial (Mar 10, 2013)

Samsung aka "Nakli Chinese" Spent $11 Billion on Advertising in 2012. I think Sony should do something similar & promote their products aggresively , especially in India. Last year I suggest a friend to buy SXP & he said,"Sony toh Tv banate hai, mobile banana kab shuru kiya?".


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Samsung aka "Nakli Chinese" Spent $11 Billion on Advertising in 2012. I think Sony should do something similar & promote their products aggresively , especially in India. Last year I suggest a friend to buy SXP & he said,"Sony toh Tv banate hai, mobile banana kab shuru kiya?".



Similar story to mine one
"My friend bought grand instead of sl i suggested him to buy sl but he says "yaar ad mein toh itna mast lag raha hai 8 mp ka camera hai usme mein grand hi lunga sl bakwaas hai" and i was like what"
this is all because of samsung marketing/Ad tactics and 11 billion dollars oh my my


----------



## Empirial (Mar 10, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Similar story to mine one
> "My friend bought grand instead of sl i suggested him to buy sl but he says "yaar ad mein toh itna mast lag raha hai 8 mp ka camera hai usme mein grand hi lunga sl bakwaas hai" and i was like what"
> this is all because of samsung marketing/Ad tactics and 11 billion dollars oh my my



I think Nana Patekar is the marketing head of samsung, that's why they are so aggresive. As far as Blackberry is concerned, I feel they mistakenly signed Kulbhushan Kharbanda isliye company ki yeh halat hai.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

^

LOL.

Samsung marketing budget 12 billion dollars and R&D budget only 1 Billion. No wonder, as it doesn't cost much to copy other companies


----------



## dan4u (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It will be more expensive than Z. Considerably
> 
> 
> Only an idiot (or a samsung fanboy) will pick GS4 over it


Xperia Z is priced at nearly 39k, I believe anyone who can afford a phone for 39k can spend a few k more and get anything they want. I love the Xperia Z, great specs, but the best part is the water resistant construction. 

but I wouldn't judge a book by its cover (GS4 in this case). we really don't know what it looks like, nor the specs, I've never owned a Samsung phone, but I'd wait before stating the GS4 is not good enough....


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Xperia Z is priced at nearly 39k, I believe anyone who can afford a phone for 39k can spend a few k more and get anything they want. I love the Xperia Z, great specs, but the best part is the water resistant construction.
> 
> but I wouldn't judge a book by its cover (GS4 in this case). we really don't know what it looks like, nor the specs, I've never owned a Samsung phone, but I'd wait before stating the GS4 is not good enough....



Price of XZ will come to 35-36k once it will hit small local shops outside sony center. And on some online sites its available for 37k and on sony centers its available for 36k


----------



## Empirial (Mar 10, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Price of XZ will come to 35-36k once it will hit small local shops outside sony center. And on some online sites its available for 37k and on sony centers its available for 36k



Adexmart is selling SXZ for 36k.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

^^i already know that...thats what i m saying to him it is available for 36k


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Xperia Z is priced at nearly 39k, I believe anyone who can afford a phone for 39k can spend a few k more and get anything they want. I love the Xperia Z, great specs, but the best part is the water resistant construction.
> 
> but I wouldn't judge a book by its cover (GS4 in this case). we really don't know what it looks like, nor the specs, I've never owned a Samsung phone, but I'd wait before stating the GS4 is not good enough....




Oooooooooooohhhhhh. You misunderstood. I said only an idiot will pick GS4 over Sony 2H flagship, not Xperia Z 


Another teaser

*www.phileweb.com/news/photo/201101/sony-x-reality-ppt_big.jpg
*www.sony.co.in/product/resources/en_AP/images/Technology/TV/LCD/More_Images/x-reality_more1.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2013)

Is it me or does the first comparison pic(campus life), X reality pic looks a lot worse than normal pic, aggressive noise cancellation? No thank you.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking at the 2nd pic, suppose I click a pic that is actually like the left but looks like right on phone. So I upload it on Facebook. People not using this device will see the ugly left image 

Or you go on a trip and click photos that look good on phone. But when you transfer them to pc, they will look noisy. If the screen showed original version, then we could have re clicked after changing settings.  

Don't know how this feature is going to help. Display should be accurate imo


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Looking at the 2nd pic, suppose I click a pic that is actually like the left but looks like right on phone. So I upload it on Facebook. People not using this device will see the ugly left image
> 
> Or you go on a trip and click photos that look good on phone. But when you transfer them to pc, they will look noisy. If the screen showed original version, then we could have re clicked after changing settings.
> 
> Don't know how this feature is going to help. Display should be accurate imo




LOL. X-Reality is the industry leading video processing engine in BRAVIA Tvs. You can check ANY review to see how good it is. So even if you have low quality videos, the videos will look much better on the display. And HD videos will look even crisper. 

It's the successor to Mobile Bravia Engine 2 in Xperia.

As for pics, there is no way a 1/2 inch 20 megapixel sensor with carl zeiss lens will take a pic like that


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 10, 2013)

I think it is 1/3 inch 13 megapixel sensor


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> I think it is 1/3 inch 13 megapixel sensor



I'm not talking about Z 

Sony 2H flagship has X-Reality Engine and 20mp 1/2 inch Carl Zeiss lens 20 mp sensor.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I'm not talking about Z
> 
> Sony 2H flagship has X-Reality Engine and 20mp 1/2 inch Carl Zeiss lens 20 mp sensor.



Umm is 20mp needed ? Also is this new mobile processing engine efficient and optimized for mobiles I want quality but not at cost of reducing battery life (already Fhd screens will chunk it) 
Will the upcoming flagship have same LCD display or different?
How will be the build same or different from z
Thx


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Umm is 20mp needed ? Also is this new mobile processing engine efficient and optimized for mobiles I want quality but not at cost of reducing battery life (already Fhd screens will chunk it)
> Will the upcoming flagship have same LCD display or different?
> How will be the build same or different from z
> Thx



Completely different screen. It's a power saving WhiteMagic screen  With 2000:1 contrast ratio. 

Build quality will be similar to Z but smaller than Z.

But I must warn you that it won't be a VFM offering. It will be like the Iphone of Android world. VERY expensive. It's more like a super flagship.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Completely different screen. It's a power saving WhiteMagic screen  With 2000:1 contrast ratio.
> 
> Build quality will be similar to Z but smaller than Z.
> 
> But I must warn you that it won't be a VFM offering. It will be like the Iphone of Android world. VERY expensive. It's more like a super flagship.



If it has really out of world features and brings new innovations in mobile industry that one never imagined than mere increments in hardware tech than no doubt sony.....
SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY >
But note 3 could play spoil sport?or this phone will really blast out competition...btw just wanting to know fmi
How correct have your predictions been in past? As I am new here


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Superayush said:


> If it has really out of world features and brings new innovations in mobile industry that one never imagined than mere increments in hardware tech than no doubt sony.....
> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY >
> But note 3 could play spoil sport?or this phone will really blast out competition...btw just wanting to know fmi
> How correct have your predictions been in past? As I am new here



Note 3 won't stand anywhere near it.  And for Note 3 Sony has its own phablet. Will be announced in July.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

Sony ne sare phones manufacturers ke wickets girane ka target set kar liya hai 
Samsung beware of Sony


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Sony ne sare phones manufacturers ke wickets girane ka target set kar liya hai
> Samsung beware of Sony



Apple is also not spared  But I can't reveal info on that yet.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Apple is also not spared  But I can't reveal info on that yet.



PM me please


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tomorrow may be an exciting day. Not 100% sure, but there is a lil chance.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

@random where you getting these pics


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @random where you getting these pics



Google. The pics are only to give an idea about specs and features 

Anyway,  Xperia L may be announced any day in the next 8 days


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

Xperia L has That engine ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Xperia L has That engine ?




Xperia L has Mobile Bravia Engine 2. 
X-Reality is only for second half flagship


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 10, 2013)

Isn't it a software tweak? I've seen many roms touting bravia + beats but never tried em


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 10, 2013)

Any idea if that 20mp sensor is RGB or RGBW?

And is it made by Sony or is it using the Aptina tech acquired by Sony recently. 

I m guessing it will have snapdragon 800


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Any idea if that 20mp sensor is RGB or RGBW?
> 
> And is it made by Sony or is it using the Aptina tech acquired by Sony recently.
> 
> I m guessing it will have snapdragon 800



Sony sensor of course. Its a Exmor RS sensor not RGBW though. 

Yes 3 phones with s800 from Sony this year


----------



## Empirial (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Apple is also not spared  But I can't reveal info on that yet.



Please reveal it soon & give me a chance to say..."Sony chupke se aaya aur "Apple" kha gaya".


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Please reveal it soon & give me a chance to say..."Sony chupke se aaya aur "Apple" kha gaya".




Hahahahaha you got great sense of humor man


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Please reveal it soon & give me a chance to say..."Sony chupke se aaya aur "Apple" kha gaya".



Rofl


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

On that note let me share an interesting fact with you all. 

Apple today could have been a 100% owned subsidiary of Sony Corporation. That's right. In 1998 Sony looked at a possible takeover of Apple. In 1999 Sony was almost going to go through with the plan but the then CEO Nobuyuki Idei vetoed against the idea saying acquiring Apple would be worthless for Sony. This was one of his many mistakes. And IMO the biggest mistake ever. 


Anyways, 

Xperia Z @36k on Ebay with Sony India warranty. Use coupon code EBAYCPBYR2 to get flat 7.5% off 

Freebies included as well. Premium case + MDR ZX100

Sony Xperia Z - Waterproof Dustproof - Use Coupon "EBAYCPBYR2" for 7.5% off | eBay


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Please reveal it soon & give me a chance to say..."Sony chupke se aaya aur "Apple" kha gaya".



Dude this one was big wala lol man what a humor dude where do you live if in delhi/ncr lets meet man lolzzzz


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> On that note let me share an interesting fact with you all.
> 
> Apple today could have been a 100% owned subsidiary of Sony Corporation. That's right. In 1998 Sony looked at a possible takeover of Apple. In 1999 Sony was almost going to go through with the plan but the then CEO Nobuyuki Idei voted against the idea saying acquiring Apple would be worthless for Sony. This was one of his many mistakes. And IMO the biggest mistake ever.



What !!!....:what:
that was the biggest mistake ever


----------



## Empirial (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> On that note let me share an interesting fact with you all.
> 
> Apple today could have been a 100% owned subsidiary of Sony Corporation. That's right. In 1998 Sony looked at a possible takeover of Apple. In 1999 Sony was almost going to go through with the plan but the then CEO Nobuyuki Idei vetoed against the idea saying acquiring Apple would be worthless for Sony. This was one of his many mistakes. And IMO the biggest mistake ever.



Do you remember that famous Rainbow Color Logo which Apple used from late 1976 to early 1998? Suddenly Apple started using Monochrome Logo from 1998 to late 2000. Ab pata chala ki achanak Apple ka rang kyun udd gaya tha hehehe.



shrey75 said:


> Dude this one was big wala lol man what a humor dude where do you live if in delhi/ncr lets meet man lolzzzz



No buddy I'm not from delhi/ncr, but I may visit delhi in april/may. Will definately try to meet you then


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

^

LOL you are awesome dude


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Do you remember that famous Rainbow Color Logo which Apple used from late 1976 to early 1998? Suddenly Apple started using Monochrome Logo from 1998 to late 2000. Ab pata chala ki achanak Apple ka rang kyun udd gaya tha hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> No buddy I'm not from delhi/ncr, but I may visit delhi in april/may. Will definately try to meet you then



Sure after 26th April as my exams will be going on till 26th


----------



## Empirial (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LOL you are awesome dude



hahaha....thanku


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sony's Galaxy Note 3 rival. Coming in June

6.X" 2560x1600 2K screen with Mobile Bravia Engine 2 and OptiContrast panel around 490 PPI
Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz 
Adreno 330 GPU
2/4 GB RAM
3500mAh battery
6mm thin
Touch Pen/Stylus
32 GB Internal memory,microSD expansion
NFC
8 MP Exmor RS camera


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ matlab note 3 coming in june


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 11, 2013)

No idea.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony's Galaxy Note 3 rival. Coming in June
> 
> 6.X" 2560x1600 2K screen with Mobile Bravia Engine 2 and OptiContrast panel around 490 PPI
> Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz
> ...



2K screen? On a 6" device? Ridiculous...! Hope this pushes midranged phones to 720p so that I can save money on future purchases...  Don't need super high end stuff.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 11, 2013)

Verge xperia Z review. Same story like gsmarena

GOOD STUFF
Stamina mode is a boon for
battery life
Rugged, yet handsome,
construction
Water- and dust-resistant
Headset is excellent for
bass-heavy music
BAD STUFF
Limited viewing angles
Mediocre ergonomics
Sub-par camera
performance
PlayStation Mobile remains
woefully underdeveloped

www.theverge.com/2013/3/11/4084004/sony-xperia-z-review


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

^^i think limited viewing angles is not an -ve point but it is +ve point for most of the users like me no one can see what we are doing in our phone when we are traveling in metro or in anything else.


----------



## rider (Mar 11, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> ^^i think limited viewing angles is not an -ve point but it is +ve point for most of the users like me no one can see what we are doing in our phone when we are traveling in metro.



Poor viewing angles doesn't make the text invisible in such a giant screen.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 11, 2013)

But I am disappointed by the camera. Gsmarena studio test shows even 8mp SGS3 has better details


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

@randomuser
Sony Xperia SP & Xperia L pre-orders start with pricing » Phone Reviews
xD

Xperia L roughly comes to 20k


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 11, 2013)

^

You can't just convert currency and say it will be 20k. Xperia Z is 42k+ in Europe, but much lower in India.

Same way L will be 16~17


----------



## rider (Mar 11, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> But I am disappointed by the camera. Gsmarena studio test shows even 8mp SGS3 has better details



Same phonearena said about the quality of camera. Also the daylight imaging is not outstanding. Hope samsung fully utilize the brilliance of Exmor RS sensor in GS4.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> You can't just convert currency and say it will be 20k. Xperia Z is 42k+ in Europe, but much lower in India.
> 
> Same way L will be 16~17



Ok .... Let's see tomo how xperia L is


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Ok .... Let's see tomo how xperia L is



Not tomorrow. Friday supposedly.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony's Galaxy Note 3 rival. Coming in June
> 
> 6.X" 2560x1600 2K screen with Mobile Bravia Engine 2 and OptiContrast panel around 490 PPI
> Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz
> ...



6.X" is too huge, already Note 5" screen was quite big and now a phone with a bigger screen than that won't fin in any damm pocket.
And while talking on it also will look too odd.
Though I am eagerly waiting for brands like HTC, Apple as well as Sony to come up with a good device with a large screen like note or S3 with a S-Pen like feature. But sadly this thing won't work.
Apart from that I think Sony should come with a better camera in this.
And don't you guys think a 2k resolution is too much for a phone.


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 12, 2013)

xperia z @ 35K ebay deals coupon code: WTFMOBILE9 Use on this link: Sony Xperia Z, Android v4.1,2GB RAM,1.5GHz Quad Core, 13MP Camera, 5" Screen | eBay

And why is sony giving mdr -1r headphones in uk which costs 300 £ but not in india??


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2013)

*My Impressions of a Black Retail Xperia Z C6602, FULL REVIEW by the end of the month/April 1st week*

Design - 

Simply Gorgeous !!!! Though the screen when OFF isn't as black and flush with the bezel as on the S. Still, undoubtedly one of the BEST looking smartphones EVER IMO. Looks really elegant and classy. Not much else to say  

Build Quality -

I guess I now understand what King-James meant when he said Z feels plasticky. It does feel plasticky and not like Iphone 4/4S that is also made of glass.

Does it feel cheap ? No. It feels extremely well built. Let me try to explain the plasticky feeling. It does feel like plastic but not like plastic in ANY other phone, why ? Because it simply isn't plastic. The glass polyamide body is extremely strong yet flexible. That was been demonstrated in videos.

I think I'd go as far to say that this is the first premium smartphone that I would NOT worry about dropping. I am 100% sure it can take multiple falls easily because of the construction. With Iphone 4S like construction you can't have strong durability. 

So the Z sacrifices that "glass" feel for durability. And personally I have no issues living with that compromise

Size/Ergonomics -

I was quite shocked to be frank. I expected it to be quite bigger than my S but its actually a lot more compact. It's only slightly taller than the S and quite a bit wider. But fits perfectly in my palm and I have zero issues with the ergonomics of the handset. I also love how thin it is. 

The beautiful and prominent power button is a pleasure to use and just so PERFECTLY placed. It makes the Z very easy to use single handed.


Nokia Lumia 920 looks like a FAT BRICK compared to the Z

Screen

The most hotly discussed aspect about the Z - it's screen !!! Is it really a sub standard screen like many are claiming it is ? 

In short - NO. Far from it.

Though I have to admit, it's down to personal preference. Not everybody will like the Z screen and some may even call it downright BAD. 

If you are someone who works with properly calibrated high end monitors, notebooks like Vaio Z, HP Dreamcolor IPS screens and appreciate accurate and true to life colors over cartoon like "mass market" screens then you will LOVE the Z screen. It has a wide color gamut, true to life color reproduction and no overblown sharpness that tire your eyes on most phones. It's a very easy on the eyes screen like Plasma HDTVs and professionally calibrated high end LCD TVs and monitors. 

You can enjoy movies and videos on this for long periods and not feel any strain whatsoever on the eyes. 

Coming to contrast and black levels, it's definitely not garbage like some people are putting it. Black levels are slightly better than on the S which has very respectable contrast and black levels. I couldn't measure contrast but will do that in my full review later this month or early next month. 

Light leakage and screen uniformity is also better than S. 

Overall brightness is also quite high, but lower than S. 

So now who will NOT like the Z screen ? People used to SAMOLED, HTC SLCD screens and those that like super sharp, eye burning color saturation and perfect viewing angles. 

So if you belong to the above category then the Z is simply not the phone for you and you will HATE the screen. 

Overall I'd rate the screen 8/10. Though I might increase it to 8.5/10 if Sony fixes the gamma issue. Also the color temperature is a little towards the colder side. Sony needs to get it closer to 6500K or even 6000K for a slightly warm color temperature.

The speakers are slightly less loud than on the S = Poor. Doesn't bother me much but Sony should have used twin stereo speakers instead of just one. It's simply useless outdoors and even indoors as long as you are not in a room with absolute silence. 

Performance & UI

The Sony UI has been refined greatly on the Z. The skinning is much less heavy compared to 2012 Xperia devices. I loved the 2012 Sony UI and I love the 2013 UI even more. 

The only thing I hate is the use of GREY color in the UI instead of black.

Performance is absolutely satisfying. Though I didn't install much apps on the unit, it did have quite a few apps from Sony. 1.8GB RAM is user accessible, which is more than the 1.5GB allotted to users on HTC One and Butterfly. 

Everything is super quick and super smooth. Absolutely no lags or stutter when navigation the menu ( Turn Force GPU Rendering ON in Developer options). Dialer opens instantly on the Z. This is something that was an issue in almost all 2012 Android devices. Samsung Galaxy S3 also takes 2-3 seconds to open the dialer. But on the Z it's almost instantaneous. 

Same with any other app, web browsing is super smooth with no lag. Very close to desktop level web browsing experience on the Z. 

I didn't run any benchmarks as there are available easily on multiple sites and I do not believe benchmarks mean much for most users. It's the real life performance that counts. And the Z certainly doesn't disappoint in this aspect. Other phones may score 10-15% higher in benches but there is little scope of improvement in terms of daily usage performance.

The only (little) lag I saw was during the widget overview and adding new widgets. Still it was nothing major and more to do with software rather than the phone lacking in terms of hardware firepower.

NFC worked absolutely fine. Boot ups are pretty quick. 

Camera

Didn't test it much so can't say a whole lot. The focus hunting issue from the 2012 Xperia line up is gone. The camera takes very little time to focus and keeps it locked on. Another thing that has been mentioned quite a lot already, the frame rates in the camera app is amazing. No BLUR whatsoever like other phones. 

Camera UI is lovely and a lot of controls to customize. Superior Auto is fine but still Manual mode is what you should opt for. Get the settings right and you'll definitely be impressed with the results.

Front Camera quality is very very very good !!!. Though I do not know how it would fare in low light.

The only complaint I  have is that the camera app takes about 5-6 seconds to open. Hope Sony fixes this in 4.2.2 update.

Battery Life

Can't say much about battery life but it seemed quite good. In the 1 hour that I used the Z (100% brightness) battery dropped by about 7% only. Whereas on my S the battery had drained almost 25%. Quite a big difference

So I think the battery is a huge improvement over the S. 

Conclusion


The Xperia Z is the first Xperia phone to be designed and developed by Sony from the ground up and not Sony Ericsson. And it clearly shows. Z is a brilliant phone and completely deserving of the iconic Sony brand name.  

Finally a XPERIA that can truly complement it's siblings - VAIO BRAVIA CYBERSHOT and others  

My preliminary rating - 9/10


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

^^you bought xperia z if price please -_-


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2013)

^

No not mine . I'll buy by the end of the month.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

^i have started hating my galaxy y and i can't bear it anymore though i have too till May and battery has also gone kaput.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> ^i have started hating my galaxy y and i can't bear it anymore though i have too till May and battery has also gone kaput.



Oh !! 

You should get a new battery


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Oh !!
> 
> You should get a new battery



No i will not buy new battery because this phone is not worth of any expenses anymore.


----------



## jaykant (Mar 12, 2013)

The C530X HuaShan uses the same design language as the Xperia Z – rectangular with slightly rounded corners and the trademark metallic grey Power/Lock key. Results from GLBenchmark point to a 720p screen, while another leak revealed the camera to have a 5MP sensor. -Sourece( gsmarena.com)


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 12, 2013)

actually i am confused between htc one(most probably 40-41k) and xperia z(@37k) which one to buy any help would be appreciated


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 12, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> actually i am confused between htc one(most probably 40-41k) and xperia z(@37k) which one to buy any help would be appreciated


No chance of HTC one to be priced @ 40k when HTC Butterfly costs 45k 
How about Galaxy S IV?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> No i will not buy new battery because this phone is not worth of any expenses anymore.



Same with my nokia E6, Will wait still may,


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Same with my nokia E6, Will wait still may,



Haha...same pinch and dn't pinch me again


----------



## dharmil007 (Mar 12, 2013)

Shower with Katrina Kaif


----------



## Empirial (Mar 12, 2013)

dharmil007 said:


> Shower with Katrina Kaif



God please turn me into a SXZ. Mujhe bhi shower lena hai.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2013)

Empirial said:


> God please turn me into a SXZ. Mujhe bhi shower lena hai.



Oooooooh ill throw you in the sea after u take shower with katrina


----------



## Empirial (Mar 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Oooooooh ill throw you in the sea after u take shower with katrina



No problem dude, shower mein apni camera sensor sekne ke baad chahe mujhe iFixit ko handover kar dena. Mein Uff tak nahin karunga!!!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

Empirial said:


> God please turn me into a SXZ. Mujhe bhi shower lena hai.



Bacha Apki muraad puri nahi ho sakti Katrina ke saath shower lene ka haq mene sirf Salman Khan ko diya hai woh bhi bina SXZ kharide


----------



## Empirial (Mar 12, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Bacha Apki muraad puri nahi ho sakti Katrina ke saath shower lene ka haq mene sirf Salman Khan ko diya hai woh bhi bina SXZ kharide



LOLZ!


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

Best Xperia Z Review:

[youtube]GlhXpHULwys[/youtube]


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

For anyone who has doubt about the Z screen, check this out


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

Dude..i am fallen in love with SXZ found SXZ screen much better than ONE


----------



## lywyre (Mar 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> For anyone who has doubt about the Z screen, check this out



Is it only for me or is there really a green tinge on the htc screen?


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Dude..i am fallen in love with SXZ found SXZ screen much better than ONE



LOL you tilt a little bit and it will be the worst screen. Table will be turned when you show to your friends. 

*youtu.be/GlhXpHULwys?t=3m50s time 3:50 see how sub-par is the display.



lywyre said:


> Is it only for me or is there really a green tinge on the htc screen?



Colour accuracy is not so essential for a normal person, the one who don't do professional editing in the phone. Keeping non-natural colour doesn't freak anyone in day to day basis. This will only pops out when you compare with others. When you share something from xperia z to your friends the viewing angles will definitely freak that guy.

Things I don't like about Xperia Z:
*Poor speakers and call quality, the screen was sharp though.
*Same pathetic viewing angles of sony TFT display.
*Average camera performance, quite similar to 5MP of Google Galaxy Nexus. 13MP is seriously gimmick. 
* Finger print magnet. I advise everyone to not buy the sleeky black one.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

^

Dude please go learn basics of LCD technology first  A humble request. I seriously feel like banging my head on the wall when someone says TFT display. People should use their brains a bit. ( It's not directed at you but countless idiots I see on various blogs posting - TFT screen !!!!!" 

Z uses a LED backlit IPS TFT LCD screen. The viewing angles are compromised due to the OptiContrast resin.

As for screen I already mentioned in my preview that Z screen is simply not for people used to average quality inaccurate over sharp over saturated screens. 

Only those who work with high end calibrated monitors/TVs and actually know what picture quality is will like the screen.  

But anyway, the buyers don't mind this approach as Xperia Z is sold out in most countries. The first batch sold out the first day all over India.


And camera same as 5mp nexus ? Are u kiddin me? 

Read GSMArena review:

_In the superior auto mode the Sony Xperia Z produces photos with pleasing, albeit slightly oversaturated colors. The resolved detail is hardly spectacular and the noise levels are only average, but the dynamic range is good and contrast is excellent. The results are pretty good overall, although *we wouldn't say it has a significant advantage over the best 8MP shooters from last year. Matching their performance is still a pretty good achievement, though*._

So Z is at least equal to Iphone 5 (that too only when using Auto mode, in manual mode it can do much better) and you sayin its like Nexus 5 cam  

Also remember GSMArena is comparing 13mp vs 8mp photos. If you downsize Z photos to 8mp it will have an advantage over Iphone 5.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Xperia Z vs LG Optimus G PRO vs Oppo Find 5 Screen comparison


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> Colour accuracy is not so essential for a normal person, the one who don't do professional editing in the phone. Keeping non-natural colour doesn't freak anyone in day to day basis. This will only pops out when you compare with others. When you share something from xperia z to your friends the viewing angles will definitely freak that guy.
> 
> Things I don't like about Xperia Z:
> *Poor speakers and call quality, the screen was sharp though.
> ...



if you didn't liked the SXZ. if you hate it its your problem dude don't even reply to this thread go and buy Htc one @50k or Samsung galaxy S4 whenever they will be available in market and
[ *Average camera performance, quite similar to 5MP of Google Galaxy Nexus. 13MP is seriously gimmick. ]
Are you serious where the hell you read that.
[* Finger print magnet. I advise everyone to not buy the sleeky black one.]
Go and see nexus 4. which device dont get finger prints i don't think its deal breaker.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> if you didn't liked the SXZ. if you hate it its your problem dude don't even reply to this thread go and buy Htc one @50k or Samsung galaxy S4 whenever they will be available in market and
> [ *Average camera performance, quite similar to 5MP of Google Galaxy Nexus. 13MP is seriously gimmick. ]
> Are you serious where the hell you read that.
> [* Finger print magnet. I advise everyone to not buy the sleeky black one.]
> Go and see nexus 4. which device dont get finger prints i don't think its deal breaker.



You guys are out of your mind. I just said all the things that are mentioned in the review above.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Dude please go learn basics of LCD technology first  A humble request. I seriously feel like banging my head on the wall when someone says TFT display. People should use their brains a bit. ( It's not directed at you but countless idiots I see on various blogs posting - TFT screen !!!!!"
> 
> ...



Dude first calling indirectly idiot doesn't make you smarter. I used the word TFT and you all started crawling like a kid. You already told me all your theory but in real life its turn out to be gimmicky and unimpressive. In the end it a basically TFT screen with all advancement. It is clearly written TFT under the specs of gsmarena. See this.

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/2185/87844501.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey chill guys. No need to fight. 

Rider just mentioned his views, nothing wrong in that. 

I only corrected him wrt to the camera as that is not a subjective aspect but objective. All others are his subjective views and they should respected as much as mine or anybody else's opinion. 

@Rider

Ahhhhhhh. So the DADDY of all monkeys with no brains is GSMArena. Shame on GSMArena for that. They are a big review site and yet do not even possess basic knowledge about screen technologies.

Anyways rider you read this

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thin-film_transistor

And in future please do some research before following GSMArena and other sites blindly.

ALL screens are TFT based. TFT is just the backplane used in ALL display types. Be it TN or IPS or VA. All smartphones, laptops, TVs, monitors use TFT backplane. OLED screens can also use TFT. 

So when you read "TFT LCD" mentioned in specs it only means that screen is LCD, without indicating what type of LCD it is.

If you talk about screen technologies there are mainly 3 types - TN, VA and IPS. Z uses a IPS panel. There is no 5 inch TN or VA panel manufactured anywhere by any firm in the world.

And as for viewing angles, there are many members here using and suggesting Xperia S/SL with "poor" viewing angles according to you. So by your logic all those people are idiots. Even forum mod SAM.

I didn't see any one thread here on TDF where someone bought Xperia S/SL and started a topic or made a post saying " I hate the screen it has such poor viewing angles".

So don't talk about viewing angles when 99% of people don't bother about it.

And as for the review you posted, who even cares. Z didn't sell out globally for nothing. If it was a bad phone people wouldn't have gone crazy for it. And there must have been thousands of threads of people complaining. 

Real negatives cannot be hidden and shouldn't be ignored. I love Sony but I have mentioned the negative aspects in my lil review as well. But baseless negatives are just ridiculous. Like saying camera is equal to Nexus 4 LOL


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> You guys are out of your mind. I just said all the things that are mentioned in the review above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please post the link of that review.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Hey chill guys. No need to fight.
> 
> Rider just mentioned his views, nothing wrong in that.
> 
> ...



Sony Xperia Z Review! - YouTube  Watch this at 1:53 Sony Xperia Z has pathetic performence and seriously worthless to be called as a flagship phone. Only fan monkeys will scratch their head watching this review and call it wrong.

*It's camera is comparable with Galaxy Nexus. You understand.!! Calm your sony ego for christ's sake. *


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

^

Who the hell is that idiot ? He's a sony hater clearly. All other sites are not crazy to give Z positive reviews. 

You are saying as if he's some big shot GOD of mobile reviews. He can go eat Galaxy S4 smoothie, for all I care.

And you are okay following GSMArena and referring to Z screen as TFT but disregard GSMArena when it comes to camera and claim that Z camera is as bad as Nexus 4. Absolutely ridiculous

I can dig up similar reviews of people calling Nexus 4 S***. But that doesn't make Nexus 4 s***. Same way quoting this idiotic review won't make the Z a bad phone.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> if you didn't liked the SXZ. if you hate it its your problem dude don't even reply to this thread go and buy Htc one @50k or Samsung galaxy S4 whenever they will be available in market and
> [ *Average camera performance, quite similar to 5MP of Google Galaxy Nexus. 13MP is seriously gimmick. ]
> Are you serious where the hell you read that.
> [* Finger print magnet. I advise everyone to not buy the sleeky black one.]
> Go and see nexus 4. which device dont get finger prints i don't think its deal breaker.



Where I said I didn't like SXZ? These points were the cons of the SXZ that you are not able to digest. And please wake up from your fantasy land of sony. HTC One has not even clear date to launch and you started calling it is of 50k.  
Watch the review video I mentioned above. Man you are totally genius comparing build quality of 299-350$ dollar phone with 700$ Xperia Z.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

^

For the last time, I don't give a rat's a** about that silly video review. He is NOT a professional. That's simply the WORST review I've seen.

Anyway I think lot of crap has been posted by me, rider and Shrey. 

@Sam please do a clean up. Sorry and Thanks.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

Now see this its from android authority

 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkapq9KH2x0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

> And as for viewing angles, there are many members here using and suggesting Xperia S/SL with "poor" viewing angles according to you. So by your logic all those people are idiots. Even forum mod SAM.


I didn't said anyone is idiot by any logic. You are the one who is freaked out to know the reality and calling me indirectly idiot in above posts. Don't play game with me.  MKBHD is a professional reviewer and well known personality in the world of tech news and blog. He is not some sony hater, he is an honest reviewer who gives the most correct reviews from years. Accept the truth, if you didn't like or believe please stop abusing. No one is here professional neither me nor you. It is open forum everyone has right to express views whether its about pros or cons. Since we are old members we should maintain healthy atmosphere in TDF.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> I didn't said anyone is idiot by any logic. You are the one who is freaked out to know the reality and calling me indirectly idiot in above posts. Don't play game with me.  MKBHD is a professional reviewer and well known personality in the world of tech news and blog. He is not some sony hater, he is an honest reviewer who gives the most correct reviews from years. Accept the truth, if you didn't like or believe please stop abusing. No one is here professional neither me nor you. It is open forum everyone has right to express views whether its about pros or cons. Since we are old members we should maintain healthy atmosphere in TDF.



Then do not post stuff like "TFT display !!!! " . It really is pathetic to see someone in a TECH forum who doesn't know basic tech stuff. And also stop believing blindly what manufacturers advertise like quoting HTC's official presentation PPT to prove that HTC One camera is AMAZING.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> For the last time, I don't give a rat's a** about that silly video review. He is NOT a professional. That's simply the WORST review I've seen.
> 
> ...



What is crap here? What to clean up?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> Sony Xperia Z has *pathetic performence and seriously worthless to be called as a flagship phone*. Only the monkeys will scratche their head watching this review and call it wrong.



Pathetic performance? How can you just make that statement? Lol really. Can I just ask you what kind of performance do you expect from a "flagship phone"? 

And why the phone is worthless? I mean  seriously, this worthlessness of the very phone led it to win so many awards ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nevermind, just ignore him. He's back to his Sony bashing mood. He did the same last year when Xperia S launched, saying how the screen was useless with so poor viewing angles and that performance was horrible, GSII is so much better and blah blah blah


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Then do not post stuff like "TFT display !!!! " . It really is pathetic to see someone in a TECH forum who doesn't know basic tech stuff. And also stop believing blindly what manufacturers advertise like quoting HTC's official presentation PPT to prove that HTC One camera is AMAZING.



I just used it once and you get seriously offensive man. Please control yourself. It is not pathetic to use TFT display. I know about the basic stuffs. 


> Dude please go learn basics of LCD technology first  A humble request. I seriously feel like banging my head on the wall when someone says TFT display. People should use their brains a bit. ( It's not directed at you but countless idiots I see on various blogs posting - TFT screen !!!!!"
> 
> Z uses a LED backlit IPS TFT LCD screen. The viewing angles are compromised due to the OptiContrast resin.
> 
> As for screen I already mentioned in my preview that Z screen is simply not for people used to average quality inaccurate over sharp over saturated screens.



You said GSMarena is pathetic and idiotically wrong. This means Sony India is also idiot who is clearly mentioning it is a 1920x1080 *TFT Display*. 

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/6215/81741938.jpg



dashing.sujay said:


> Pathetic performance? How can you just make that statement? Lol really. Can I just ask you what kind of performance do you expect from a "flagship phone"?
> 
> And why the phone is worthless? I mean  seriously, this worthlessness of the very phone led it to win so many awards ?



I mean to say pathetic in comparison to other flagship phones in terms of camera performance.  Kindly read above matter before calling it wrong. You always grab middle part and start arguing like a kid every time.  Now you will start deleting posts, don't you.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

^

I already mentioned in my post that when you see TFT LCD mentioned in specs it simply means LCD. And type is not specified. 

Is it so tough to understand ?

And yes writing TFT screen is idiotic. There are some serious FOOLS at Sony India website development team

BTW if you knew basic stuff you wouldn't write "same old sony TFT screen".


Pathetic camera performance against rivals ? Hahahahahaha  Nice joke


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Nevermind, just ignore him. He's back to his Sony bashing mood. He did the same last year when Xperia S launched, saying how the screen was useless with so poor viewing angles and that performance was horrible, GSII is so much better and blah blah blah



Oh man! I just said couple of sentences against Xperia Z and you are calling me I'm in sony bashing mood? Oh! Dear.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> I already mentioned in my post that when you see TFT LCD mentioned in specs it simply means LCD. And type is not specified.
> 
> ...



Finally you agreed on something.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

^

Yes because all you are doing is saying absolutely SILLY things based on one crap review. If you state actual negative points about the Z I'll definitely support you too, but just posting some random baseless crap is not appreciated.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Pathetic camera performance against rivals ? Hahahahahaha  Nice joke


Ok Ok but 9 out of 10 people will take it as TFT display like Xperia S but with 1920x1080.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> Ok Ok but 9 out of 10 people will take it as TFT display like Xperia S but with 1920x1080.



So ? I don't see anyone with an S that is crying about the screen ? Even with a "poor TFT" S became the No.2 most popular smartphone of 2012 with "brilliant screen" HTC One X falling far behind it.

Even with poor viewing angles Z screen is still miles ahead of GS3/Note 2 and most other screens.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Yes because all you are doing is saying absolutely SILLY things based on one crap review. If you state actual negative points about the Z I'll definitely support you too, but just posting some random baseless crap is not appreciated.



Well you think it's a crap review. Alright. 

This video has been uploaded today till now 8,677 watched and 1,901 silly people liked and 47 who disliked are genuine people who can not listen anything against sony.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> Well you think it's a crap review. Alright.
> 
> This video has been uploaded today till now 8,677 watched and 1,901 silly people liked and 47 who disliked are genuine people who can not listen anything against sony.



1901 Samsung fanboys liked.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> So ? I don't see anyone with an S that is crying about the screen ? Even with a "poor TFT" S became the No.2 most popular smartphone of 2012 with "brilliant screen" HTC One X falling far behind it.
> 
> Even with poor viewing angles Z screen is still miles ahead of GS3/Note 2 and most other screens.



Well nobody will purchase if they want to cry after the purchase. My point was just about the display. Display is not everything about this phone. Till today it is the fastest phone in India in terms of CPU performance. It is miles ahead with GS3 because it is a 2013 phone came after 10 months of GS3. And please Note II is a phablet don't compare with mainstream phones. Their buyers are different people who have different requirements that Xperia Z or GS3 can never full fill.



randomuser111 said:


> 1901 Samsung fanboys liked.



Ahh whatever you say. He compared Xperia Z with chinese Oppa 5. If he himself a samsung fanboy he will definitely compare with some samsung phone. Enough to talk to you. I am tired now. Chill and relax  until GS4 get launched in India. Bye. Sayonara


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

^

Thanks !!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> Well nobody will purchase if they want to cry after the purchase. My point was just about the display. Display is not everything about this phone. Till today it is the fastest phone in India in terms of CPU performance. It is miles ahead with GS3 because it is a 2013 phone came after 10 months of GS3. And please Note II is a phablet don't compare with mainstream phones. Their buyers are different people who have different requirements that Xperia Z or GS3 can never full fill.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh whatever you say. He compared Xperia Z with chinese Oppa 5. If he himself a samsung fanboy he will definitely compare with some samsung phone. Enough to talk to you. I am tired now. Bye Chill and relax  until GS4 get launched in India.



Bro if you dont want to buy if it is an waste or worthless please dont reply to this thread 
"o bhai note 2 phablet ki category me aata haan aata hai lekin hai toh phone hi 7" ka tablet toh ni"
and thankyou for leaving.
@sam please clean this thread


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> I mean to say pathetic in comparison to other flagship phones in terms of camera performance.  Kindly read above matter before calling it wrong. You always grab middle part and start arguing like a kid every time.



Pathetic performance? Seriously rider, get a life.

Firstly if you meant camera performance, then do mention it EXPLICITLY. And if at all it was camera performance, then it's not at all pathetic mate. I agree it's not top notch, but X: Z was never marketed as camera-phone. And c'mon each phone has got it's own strong point, if some area is not best, then it can't be flagship? What a joke!!

PS: You show your worthiness (equivalent to facepalm) by using facepalm every time.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bro if you dont want to buy if it is an waste or worthless please dont reply to this thread
> "o bhai note 2 phablet ki category me aata haan aata hai lekin hai toh phone hi 7" ka tablet toh ni"
> and thankyou for leaving.
> @sam please clean this thread



Who the hell you are to tell me not write in this thread? Are you the owner of this TDF? Are yoing doing some marketing that this thread should be full-fill with only pros of SXZ? All the things you said are worthless, immature, fake and irrelevant. (HTC One @50k). Why should I leave?



dashing.sujay said:


> Pathetic performance? Seriously rider, get a life.
> 
> Firstly if you meant camera performance, then do mention it EXPLICITLY. And if at all it was camera performance, then it's not at all pathetic mate. I agree it's not top notch, but X: Z was never marketed as camera-phone.


 
I've many live sujay.  You get your life. If you can understand English. I said pathetic in comparison to other flagship smartphones. I said that much about camera because that was the point of argument. The performance is not top notch and is comparable to the class of Galaxy Nexus like phone. 


> And c'mon each phone has got it's own strong point, if some area is not best, then it can't be flagship? What a joke!!


Exactly I was saying each phone has two sides. It is not a perfect phone. All this clash begin when I just write few line against it and others start arguing like animals with insulting and offensive manner. 


> PS: You show your worthiness (equivalent to facepalm) by using facepalm every time.


The point was clearly equivalent to facepalm. Hence I used, I don't always post that.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 13, 2013)

I have not seen the One,but the butterfly's  screen was clearly better than Z to my eyes.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> Who the hell you are to not write in this thread? You are the owner of this TDF. Ain't you? All the things you said are worthless, immature, fake and irrelevant. (HTC One @50k). Why should I leave.



Did i said i am the owner of this forum?did i? no then y the hell r u talking to me like this who r u ?
Respect others they will respect You


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

Android Central review

Sony Xperia Z review | Android Central

_Like its predecessor the Xperia T, the Xperia Z outputs photos at up to 13 megapixels and shoots video at up to 1080p resolution with 30 frames per second. *But the larger sensor results in subtlely improved image quality, evident when you examine images at full size. Shots from the new Exmor RS unit tend to have less visible noise, and low-light shots are visibly clearer, with less tendency to blur.* The noise that was present didn't seem to affect the balance of colors too much.

 In daylight you’ll be treated to clear images with bright yet accurate colors and plenty of fine detail, noise-reduction notwithstanding. *The Xperia Z also produced more accurate colors in darker sections of images compared to many previous handsets, including the Xperia T*. Image quality declines somewhat in lower light, as you’d expect. *But the Xperia Z’s night-time and indoor performance was significantly better than just about every phone camera we’ve tested.* More fine detail was picked up, colors remained more-or-less accurate, and ISO speed rarely strayed above 800, even in the very darkest of conditions.* It's also telling that it was much, much more difficult to produce blurry night shots on the Xperia Z than the crop of 2012 Android flagships*.

So *overall you’re looking at one of the best phone cameras currently available* -- a stand-out feature for the Xperia Z. It also reestablishes Sony as a serious contender for the smartphone camera crown_


Android Central must be a bunch of jokers, no ? To praise the Z camera 

Seriously rider, for someone who hasn't even used the Z camera you are talking BUCKET LOADS of crap


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Did i said i am the owner of this forum?did i? no then y the hell r u talking to me then who r u ?
> Respect others they will respect You



 I didn't mean you are the owner. I was asking you. If you are not, you can simply say no.  I am tired though. And where the hell I disrespected you or you said anything that deserve some medal of honor? I said that as your above quotes were like. If you want respect you should be capable to like randomuser111 who accepted.



red dragon said:


> I have not seen the One,but the butterfly's  screen was clearly better than Z to my eyes.



Here comes an honest person.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't you understand English? Where I said you the owner? I was asking you. If you are not, you can simply say no.  And where the hell I disrespected you or you said anything that deserve some medal of honor? I said that your above quotes were... If you want respect you should be capable to like randomuser111 who accepted.



"Arre rider saabh hume maaf kardijiye hum chote hai aapse"
And i can understand english i said no i think u didn't read that


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> "Arre rider saabh hume maaf kardijiye hum chote hai aapse"
> And i can understand english i said no i think u didn't read that



Refresh the quote. I edited. I am tired.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 13, 2013)

The Negatives of Z:
1. Playing HD videos drains battery more than it should. Butterfly, with same specs, doesn't consume as much, so it means this can be fixed by a software update.
2. Pictures taken in low light has high noise. Can be overcome by manual settings. Other wise camera is good if not great.
3. Screen is not good in obtuse angle. Cannot be fixed, but most of us don't view the screen in obtuse angle, even while sharing the screen with the next person.
4. Audio is not so loud. This is a water proof device and bound to have trade-offs.
5. Finger print magnet - I don't think this validates as an issue at all.

All the issues, if seen with out any perspective, are show stoppers. But if you take into account the whole package and the reason behind it, then I don't think these issues stand in the way of me buying this phone. Am I going to buy this phone? Certainly I like to, but not looking to buy any new high end phones for at least a year. By the time I buy, Sony would have released two more flagships. When I do buy (a flagship mobile), I would most likely buy a Sony.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

lywyre said:


> The Negatives of Z:
> 1. Playing HD videos drains battery more than it should. Butterfly, with same specs, doesn't consume as much, so it means this can be fixed by a software update.
> 2. Pictures taken in low light has high noise. Can be overcome by manual settings. Other wise camera is good if not great.
> 3. Screen is not good in obtuse angle. Cannot be fixed, but most of us don't view the screen in obtuse angle, even while sharing the screen with the next person.
> ...



Agree 

This is how you point out negatives. Genuine negative points.

Let me add some more:

1. Gamma is set too high, needs a fix

2. Camera takes time to open, Quick Launch Capture doesn't work everytime. 

3. A little too much bloatware

4. "Only" 16 GB Internal. Should have been 32GB at least.

5. Audio via earphones is still not as loud as could be. 

6. LED Flash is quite weak.

7. Surprisingly not even a cover case in the box (except for early buyers)


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 13, 2013)

Camera performance can be improved in next firmware. It isn't Sony quality camera to be honest. IPhone uses Sony sensor and has performance equivalent to the next iteration of Sony exmor sensor. Why would Sony make RS sensor if there is no benefit over previous generation of its own product. It seems like a software issue


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 13, 2013)

Also stop fighting guys. 30k or 50k. It is just a damn phone.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

This will be the last year you'll see Sony sensors in Samsung and Apple phones. Next year onwards Exmor RS sensors will be exclusive to Sony Xperia.

Even this year only the 13mp Exmor RS sensor will be sold to Samsung and Apple. The newer 16 and 20 mp sensors will be Sony exclusive.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2013)

Another thing, Wish xperia L comes with unlocked boot loader


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2013)

Xperia L vs Samsung galaxy s2 vs Xperia SL gpu benchmark comparison 

*www.glbenchmark.com/compare.jsp?D1=Sony+C2105&D2=Samsung+GT-i9100+Galaxy+S2&D3=Sony+LT26ii&cols=3


----------



## vineet09 (Mar 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Who the hell is that idiot ? He's a sony hater clearly. Al*l other sites are not crazy to give Z positive reviews*.
> 
> ...



Do you even read before posting? All sites didn't give XZ an A+. gsmarena review disadvantages are right on and so are those mentioned on the verge. Don't use ''all'' in that sentence if it's not true, it only undermines your credibility. And let me get this straight, acc to you when a reviewer(as in that clip) says the truth which you delusionally disagree with, he is a hater, right? btw I agree , I own it


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

^

I never said that. GSMArena review is nowhere negative at all. It's very positive. There are very few reviews that give Z 3/10 or less. Most reviews have given it 4/5 or 4.5/5 or 5/5. 

Even PA gave it 8.5/10 even though the review was crap.

Only haters will cling to the worst review and try to argue that the product they don't like is very bad. And conveniently ignore all positive reviews. It shouldn't be all positive either and I have myself highlighted the negative aspects before you call me  a deluded fan.

So when that review states something completely opposite of all other reviews, you know something is seriously wrong. Either he got a faulty unit or he doesn't have any interest in the phone and PERSONALLY doesn't like it. 

If you own the Z and don't like it then just sell it. No need to whine here. I'm not gonna cry hearing your what you or rider or that crap review says about the Z. The Z is  a massive success globally and the sales numbers will speak for themselves.

 Whatever your state of mind or you have misunderstood my posts, I don't care. Your post was rude and uncalled for.

*@Topic

Sony No.3 Smartphone brand in India with 9.4% market Share. Samsung 38.8% and Apple 15.6% at No.1 and No.2, respectively. *


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> I never said that. GSMArena review is nowhere negative at all. It's very positive. There are very few reviews that give Z 3/10 or less. Most reviews have given it 4/5 or 4.5/5 or 5/5.
> 
> ...



Relax... Its just a review... BTW, MKBHD is a respectable reviewer... -- Sony Xperia Z Review! - YouTube

Even the Verge review lambasted Xperia Z's camera, and gave it only a 7.2/10, considering HTC One got an 8.3... -- Sony Xperia Z review | The Verge

Granted it was Vlad Savov who did the review, and he is known to be very tough on phones. He is an  Android user btw...

I was surprised to read Android Central's review of the phone's camera... pleasantly surprised indeed. They actually praised the camera.

Also, almost every reviewer has disliked poor viewing angles on the screen. Its not a TN display, SONY is not stupid... but not a high end IPS display either...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

^

True, it's not the highest end IPS panel and furthermore the OptiContrast layer also reduces viewing angle. BTW thanks for your post, at last someone sensible posted here. 

Anyway this is from GSMArena

_"Surely the Xperia Z 13MP samples are quite a mess, but *when downsized to the HTC One 4MP resolution...well... Z's pictures are better. Or way better. Really good job, Sony!*

*Never thought I'd be so happy with my decision to exchange my S III with Xperia Z. The design is awesome, the battery life too. If only it could take as awesome panorama shots as the iPhone 4S/5, the camera would have been perfect.* But nothing is that perfect, right?

We'll do a lot more camera tests for our review, don't worry

Kyle..."_

You read that, camera is better than GS3/Iphone 5 and yet some people have to make ridiculous statements which only shows how deluded they are.  

What else you expect from a tiny sensor? To beat a DSLR ??????? Christ !!!


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 14, 2013)

Actually yesterday I went to croma and demoed the iphone 5 and xperia z I found that iphone cam is warm and xz is kind a washed out did 10-15 shots but they were quite washed out.Now my question is whether there was issue on phone bacause in reviews the images were quite better to be frank.Will or can it be fixed through an update and for rest of the xz its a good phone body could have been better (the sharp edges) and brightness was off by 15% at top in comparion to my s3 as for the rest sony has done a good job


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> Actually yesterday I went to croma and demoed the iphone 5 and xperia z I found that iphone cam is warm and xz is kind a washed out did 10-15 shots but they were quite washed out.Now my question is whether there was issue on phone bacause in reviews the images were quite better to be frank.Will or can it be fixed through an update and for rest of the xz its a good phone body could have been better (the sharp edges) and brightness was off by 15% at top in comparion to my s3 as for the rest sony has done a good job



That's because Iphone 5 opts for over saturated presentation whereas Z aims at natural colors. But you can increase color saturation in camera manual mode. 

As for brightness it was due to "Adapt to Lighting Conditions" being checked in settings. When this mode is on the phone won't go to full brightness.


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 14, 2013)

Thx for the quick clarification can we see some improvement in cam performance with s/w update plus my sister liked iphone so tats for her and for me I will think xz or one or sony beast as u said well any rumours when will it be launched and the price tag actually as for brightness I unchecked adapt to lighting and throttled the brightness completely but I found it a bit lacking but the ui oh man I just love it

Between off topic:
Iphone 5 64gb @56k is it a good deal as I have no idea for iphone's pricing


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> Thx for the quick clarification can we see some improvement in cam performance with s/w update plus my sister liked iphone so tats for her and for me I will think xz or one or sony beast as u said well any rumours when will it be launched and the price tag actually as for brightness I unchecked adapt to lighting and throttled the brightness completely but I found it a bit lacking but the ui oh man I just love it
> 
> Between off topic:
> Iphone 5 64gb @56k is it a good deal as I have no idea for iphone's pricing




Yes definitely there will be further improvements via future firmware updates. 

Also another thing to note is what you saw isn't what you'd get. The Xperia Z demo units all use a lower quality screen. The retail models have higher quality screens although viewing angles are still not great even in retail models.

The retail Z is as bright as my S, which is much brighter than SIII

And yes 56k for 64GB IP5 is decent but I think you get it down to 54k. MRP is 59990 I believe


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 14, 2013)

Any idea where I can get for 54 locally pls not online in mumbai so the display stuff is inferior and I was specifically asking for cam performance improvement and wat is the word on that sony flagship model u mentioned earlier in the thread


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> Any idea where I can get for 54 locally pls not online in mumbai so the display stuff is inferior and I was specifically asking for cam performance improvement and wat is the word on that sony flagship model u mentioned earlier in the thread



That will come in October. In July C670X would come, which is basically a smaller Z with S600

Yes for the camera I already mentioned there will be future updates. Already the cam is on par with Iphone 5 (in Auto mode) and better in Manual mode.

And sorry no idea where you can get Iphone locally in Mumbai. Try local shops in your area, the smaller ones.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 14, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> Actually yesterday I went to croma and demoed the iphone 5 and xperia z I found that iphone cam is warm and xz is kind a washed out did 10-15 shots but they were quite washed out.Now my question is whether there was issue on phone bacause in reviews the images were quite better to be frank.Will or can it be fixed through an update and for rest of the xz its a good phone body could have been better (the sharp edges) and brightness was off by 15% at top in comparion to my s3 as for the rest sony has done a good job



If you get a chance to demo Xperia Z camera again, please take photos at 8 MP or lower. Possible 6.5 MP Widescreen, and then compare the quality to other phones. I have read a few times that to take good pics from a phone camera, don't set it to the highest megapixel count. Come down a notch or two...


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 14, 2013)

I think so the reason for that is when u notch down a few pixels like from 13 to 8 there is less load on the processor or sensor and thus gives better picture its the same as notching down the resolution while playing games which in turn gives more fps since there are less pixles to process isn't it


----------



## red dragon (Mar 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where exactly did he mention the camera is better than iPhone 5?
Moreover the camera sw is sluggish compared to other flagships.
Another strange thing I have noticed with my brief time with the phone is its inability to focus on small objects(it takes at least 5 sec more than 4s)and details are not so great for macros.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Where exactly did he mention the camera is better than iPhone 5?



Read the GSMArena review. They mention clearly at 13mp it's as good as Iphone5/GS3. Downsized to 8mp it will obviously perform better. 

Or just watch these comparison videos






A guy asked Blunty (the guy who made the above two videos) why in his video Xperia Z performs so well whereas on other sites like PocketNow and Phonearena it sucks

Here's his reply. And this is also an explanation for all the reviews saying Z camera is "disappointing"

_*"Because I know how to use a camera properly, while most other people who've published "tests" & reviews are smartphone/android-dorks with barely a shadow of a clue about photography?"*_


GSMArena Camera Shootout. Xperia Z vs HTC One

*blog.gsmarena.com/htc-one-arrives-at-the-office-we-snap-some-camera-samples/

HTC One is simply murdered by Z


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't mess with random next time about sony.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 14, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Don't mess with random next time about sony.



^^+1 Don't mess with random next time about Sony.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

Who wants Xperia Z in a soup?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 14, 2013)

Frankly speaking both htc one and xperia z are unusable at 100%  Dynamic range of both cameras are great although I like neutral colors from Z. 

I found issue with stabilization on xperia z in that video. More details and better lowlight by Z but in one scene with clouds I think highlights are better on iPhone. Lens flare on XZ is slightly better and focus is on steroids


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2013)

Sony Xperia ZL @ Rs.30990 and Sony Xperia Z @ Rs.33990

Indiatimes Shopping 

coupon code: FLASH1203 (Flat Rs.5000 OFF valid till 14th March) MOBDEALS or MARCHON


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

^

But Indiatimes isn't reliable right ? I heard too many horror stories about them


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats true you can't trust that site.


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 14, 2013)

Can anyone confirm pricing for 36 k pricing @ local shops in mumbai as im gonna buy it within few days


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> Can anyone confirm pricing for 36 k pricing @ local shops in mumbai as im gonna buy it within few days



I don't think you can get it for 36k anywhere except Ebay with a coupon. 

Z is sold out almost everywhere and BLACK color is out of stock. Don't when the new stock will arrive.

So in this scenario I don't think any dealer will leave the opportunity to make as much money on every Z sale as possible. Prices may in fact go up. The lowest I've heard ANYWHERE is 37k. Most shops I went to wouldn't even go below 38k cash.

The situation is same in almost every other country. Z launches tomorrow in Malaysia and its completely sold out on pre orders alone. LOL

Sony themselves didn't anticipate the demand to be this high


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 14, 2013)

Wonder what comes after Z.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Wonder what comes after Z.



In July C670X

4.8" FHD
Snapdragon 600 1.8ghz
13 mp 

In October One Sony flagship

Snapdragon 800 2.3ghz
5 inch Triluminos Whitemagic Neo IPS FHD
20 MP 1/2" sensor + Carl Zeiss lens
BIONZ Engine
X-Reality Engine


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 14, 2013)

^ Sony guy here


----------



## red dragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Can anyone with a Z here take a real close up pic of some small objects?
I am totally noob in photography,but macros are messed up in Z and the camera sw is really sluggish.Burst mode or whatever it is called is great though.

The only smartphone with a camera better than iPhone 5 is the Lumia 920(excluding pure view 808 of course)...what a device!!


----------



## dan4u (Mar 14, 2013)

how many flagships will a company release??? I thought it was once a year, looks like Sony is coming out with a flagship every three months


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 14, 2013)

It's good to have this kind of competition in which consumers are the winners. Btw i check Xperia Z ad today in which katrina kaif is.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

Xperia Z is close going out of stock NATIONWIDE. The entire Z shipment for India is close to run out. I hope new shipment will arrive soon or else I may have to wait until April end to get my Z


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 15, 2013)

So S4 is out with octa core and AMOLED and loads of software enhancements. Your move Sony?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

@random no offense here
But i really feel you have some internal hand in Sony, or maybe a pro leaker  from where are you getting these info


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @random no offense here
> But i really feel you have some internal hand in Sony, or maybe a pro leaker  from where are you getting these info



I'm a PRO leaker


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I'm a PRO leaker



You sound like a *PAID Leaker/Sony Fanboy/Unofficial Sony REP* to me lol


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ohh boy. I am definitely not a PAID leaker. I am here only to share what I know. 

Not here to take crap though. Dont like me being here?, I can very well leave this forum. Being in this forum doesnt make me cash.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

Actually you provide good info to all of us


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Ohh boy. I am definitely not a PAID leaker. I am here only to share what I know.
> 
> Not here to take crap though. Dont like me being here?, I can very well leave this forum. Being in this forum doesnt make me cash.



WHAT...??


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> In July C670X
> 
> 4.8" FHD
> Snapdragon 600 1.8ghz
> ...



will this be superior to xperia z in terms of performance and body design(will it be something new)


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

^
Yes


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

Sony Xperia SP press shot leaks ahead of March 18 unveiling - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am gonna buy mobile soon. Is Nexus 4 good to buy rite now or should i wait for Xperia SP? Price will be the same as nexus 4 in india and is Dual core in SP better than quad core in nexus 4?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I am gonna buy mobile soon. Is Nexus 4 good to buy rite now or should i wait for Xperia SP? Price will be the same as nexus 4 in india and is Dual core in SP better than quad core in nexus 4?



If you are okay with no warranty then Nexus 4 is better in almost all aspects compared to SP, except camera.


----------



## nick191 (Mar 16, 2013)

all of you guys please take some time and Visit this Thread also please....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/171549-one-better-deal-sgs-iv-sxz-htc-one.html


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2013)

well buying the xz in 1-2 days will post a review shortly


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

^

What color?


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2013)

white or purple


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

^

Congrats in advance 

Black is out of stock anyway


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2013)

is there any way to check which panel we are getting in xperia z as i will be buying it tommorow


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> is there any way to check which panel we are getting in xperia z as i will be buying it tommorow



No, just make sure you get a fresh batch Z. Earliest batch has higher chance of JDC panels. Although for India I think more than 95% of stock has Sharp panel only. So you need not panic.


----------



## rider (Mar 16, 2013)

Use the coupon *WEEKEND888 *and get Xperia Z for 36k with free premium case and Sony Headset MDR-ZX100. LINK


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2013)

actually i don't make online purchases for electronics too many hassles especially on ebay.I just prefer to u know buy it locally.

@ randomuser111 any way to confirm it like if i can check it without opening the package as u know u open the seal only if ur buying that piece at shops. U think sony center guys would let me check it by punching the code before buying it just to be sure and also if someone knows the code to check the panel on xz had read about it on xda forums but lost it and i don't remember it


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think they can let you do that. But as I said, you don't have to worry. 99% you'll get Sharp panel.

Just check the date of manufacturing. Late Feb onwards should have 100% Sharp.


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2013)

k found the thread [ROOT] Check your display manufacturer - xda-developers

and if by chance i get the stupid jdc then any remedy


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hmmmmmm. Then find a Z with Sharp panel and go to service center n say your phone has screen defect 

Anyway, screen calibration app is available now. So even  JDC panel can be calibrated to look decent


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmmmm. Then find a Z with Sharp panel and go to service center n say your phone has screen defect



and how i do find a z with sharp panel and as for deception its easy


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> and how i do find a z with sharp panel and as for deception its easy



You can ask the store you buy it from 

But seriously, I have not heard a SINGLE Z buyer from India complain about screen. So you are worrying for no reason. You will get the Sharp panel


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

[youtube]w9Yy4zobjMA[/youtube]

Comparison of low light shot of Xperia Z with Lumia 920 (both flashes on).

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7120/sxzvs920.jpg


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello guys....i am thinking of buying XZ...When is the android software update going to come. The UI dosent look so attractive but again in 38000/- its the best deal.

In Flipkart its cost id 38000/-. Any other online stores from where i can get it little bit cheap?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

Check the eBay link rider posted in.last page. 36k

4.2.2 update will come month end

If you dont like the UI you can always use another launcher / theme from play store 

Or buy HTC butterfly


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2013)

^ Plus 7.5% coupon is common these days.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally a no non sense camera review from a CAMERA site and not some random guy who doesn't have a clue about photography 

Sony Xperia Z Review | PhotographyBLOG

*Won PhotographyBLOG Recommended Award*

PhotographyBLOG's verdict:

_The Xperia Z brings together a lot of Sony's latest camera technologies in a premium smartphone. The intutuive touchscreen interface ensures that all those features are easy to access and deploy, aided by the device's quick responsiveness. Sure, t*he image quality still can't quite match even a cheap compact camera, but the gap has definitely narrowed further, especially if you mainly use the Xperia Z in good light.*

*There's very little to complain about the Xperia Z for general point-and-shoot users*. T*he Intelligent Auto mode does a great job of selecting the right scene mode for you, the interface is generally slick and well-designed, while the HDR function for both stills and video quietly improves your images.*

We have few real gripes with the Xperia Z - only its poor low-light performance would prevent us from using it more often for general snapshots. *If you only have room in your pocket or bag for a smartphone that takes decent pictures and video, we can certainly recommend the new Sony Xperia Z*.

*The Sony Xperia Z produced images of good quality during the review period. This camera handled noise well, not becoming too obvious until ISO 800, with the fastest setting of ISO 1600 not really worth using, a great performance for a tiny image sensor with such a high pixel count.*

Chromatic aberrations were in evidence but were well-controlled, with some limited purple fringing effects appearing in high contrast situations. The images were a little soft straight out of the camera at the default setting and require some further sharpening in an application like Adobe Photoshop.

_

DPReview will also post Xperia Z camera review soon.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 17, 2013)

^^No matter what  few reviews claim,,Lumia 920 blows Z(or any current Android phone )out of water in the camera department.It's even better than the excellent shooter of iPhone 5.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

^

Good for you (positive)


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Good for you (positive)



I trust the review of photography blog. They are good reviewer of cameras but not the best. 
It's not about Xperia Z. It's about most of the sony phones. Clicking from default settings in intelligent auto mode always sucks. Most of people who clicks normally have to face it. By adjusting setting it performs little better than default.



red dragon said:


> ^^No matter what  few reviews claim,,Lumia 920 blows Z(or any current Android phone )out of water in the camera department.It's even better than the excellent shooter of iPhone 5.



Nokia is still the boss for those who have priority is mainly in clicking shots.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

^

It doesn't suck. Even in Auto mode it's on par with Iphone 5. What more you want? Z should beat 808 pureview ?

And yes, wait some days. DPREview - the BEST photography review site will publish Xperia Z review soon.


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> It doesn't suck. Even in Auto mode it's on par with Iphone 5. What more you want? Z should beat 808 pureview ?
> 
> And yes, wait some days. DPREview - the BEST photography review site will publish Xperia Z review soon.



Above picture is from Nokia Lumia 920 with pureview technology. As a tech enthusiast I'm waiting for that rumored Sony phone with Car Zeiss 20MP sensor.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 17, 2013)

You can't expect it to be have perfect camera. With Xperia Z you getting everything that Lumia won't have. Even for camera you can say it misses by inch but that wont be any good for you in daily life except if ur photographer. Even if u are you go for better camera rather than camera in phone. I say Xperia Z is a phone with everything you want. (thats my view)


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> Above picture is from Nokia Lumia 920 with pureview technology. As a tech enthusiast I'm waiting for that rumored Sony phone with Car Zeiss 20MP sensor.



So you can bash that as well?  Or say that it's PQ is same as Galaxy Nexus camera


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> So you can bash that as well?  Or say that it's PQ is same as Galaxy Nexus camera



I can't say from now about that. I am telling you again bro that in that review MKBHD clearly said its camera performs like Galaxy Nexus. Why you keep tagging for that?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> I can't say from now about that. I am telling you again bro that in that review he clearly said its camera performs like Galaxy Nexus, why you keep tagging for that.



Because that statement is deserving of a


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Because that statement is deserving of a



Only for a sony lover not for realistic people.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> Only for a sony lover not for realistic people.



That's what you feel. 

So GSMArena and all other sites are also Sony fanboys? Great news for me


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That's what you feel.
> 
> So GSMArena and all other sites are also Sony fanboys? Great news for me



Meh. I'm out now.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 17, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Hello guys....i am thinking of buying XZ...When is the android software update going to come. The UI dosent look so attractive but again in 38000/- its the best deal.
> 
> In Flipkart its cost id 38000/-. Any other online stores from where i can get it little bit cheap?


Buy from tradus, you will get 10% off, so that will bring the price down to somewhere near 34-35k


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> Meh. I'm out now.



Thank you !!


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 17, 2013)

HTC butterfly is too costly..So i am gonna buy XZ .. BTW random user.. U have Xperia Z? And any chances of XZ cost coming down? Cuz I didn't find any discount any where..Even on tradus..So any chances of XZ cost coming down?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> Meh. I'm out now.


lmaoooo


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> HTC butterfly is too costly..So i am gonna buy XZ .. BTW random user.. U have Xperia Z? And any chances of XZ cost coming down? Cuz I didn't find any discount any where..Even on tradus..So any chances of XZ cost coming down?



Not until HTC One/S4 launch I'd say. Which is around April end - May.

Good offer from Snapdeal

*Xperia Z with goodies worth 4980k @ 37990.

Sony 32GB Micro SD Card worth Rs. 1500 Free Premium Case worth Rs. 1990 Free Sony Headset worth Rs. 1490*

*www.snapdeal.com/product/sony-xperia-z/685812?storeID=mobiles_wdgt4in1_685812


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 18, 2013)

Got my xz black @38k from sony storeu


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

Congrats man 

How do you find the screen ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2013)

Pictures
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10...3463390.1073741825.35313373389&type=1&theater

Xperia L looks Amazing hope its 15k  ill sell my Nokia E6 for this


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Xperia L
*
*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-l-white-1240x840-6d43cc7257c2390078bd03891b7e3bd6.png

4.3", 854 x 480 pixels, 16,777,216 colour display
128.7 x 65 x 9.7 mm
137 g
1 GHz Qualcomm MSM8230 dual-core
8 megapixel fast-capture camera with Exmor RS with HDR
4x digital zoom with auto focus
RAM: 1GB
Internal storage: 8GB
Expandable upto 32GB
BT 4.0, NFC

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-l-gallery-04-1240x840-a79f43db3bea9e27a80725db265c5c1b.png


*Xperia SP*

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-sp-hero-white-1240x840-1075687541d6e4fc113f85981463fccc.png

4.6", 1280 x 720 pixels, 16,777,216 colour display with Corning Gorilla Glass
MSM8960 S4 PRO Dual Core 1.7ghz, Adreno 320 GPU
1GB RAM
8 GB Internal, expandable upto 32GB
8 MP Exmor RS Camera with HDR
Aluminum Frame
BT 4.0, NFC
Glove Mode
LTE 4G
2370mAh battery
130.6 x 67.1 x 9.98 mm
155 grams

*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/02/xperia-sp-open-select-1880x1000-52f76eb803cc17c7282aa4382f3ddc20.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2013)

Some one do the math and pls tell the screen PPI? dam its around 242 read in gsm

Any idea when will it come to india? Okay its Q2, so Indian release is June/July dam


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

damn! it looks cool!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Some one do the math and pls tell the screen PPI?
> 
> Any idea when will it come to india?



Xperia L has 228 ppi
Xperia SP has 319 ppi


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nope. Xperia L will launch next month in India, along with SP


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Nope. Xperia L will launch next month in India, along with SP



Thats Amazing, any idea what to tell parents to buy a new phone?



marvelousprashant said:


> Xperia L has 228 ppi
> Xperia SP has 319 ppi


Xperia L has 228 ppi to low for 4.2 but can manage


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Thats Amazing, any idea what to tell parents to buy a new phone?


How about studying? 
12th? Board Exams? Remember anything?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 18, 2013)

228 isn't bad. Above 250 it is very very hard to see pixels on a non pentile display


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes L is basically same as Xperia Arc/Arc S/Galaxy S2 which weren't bad at all


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> How about studying?
> 12th? Board Exams? Remember anything?



Finished studying had like 5 days holiday for accounts


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 18, 2013)

Ah board exams. I miss them


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes L is basically same as Xperia Arc/Arc S/Galaxy S2 which weren't bad at all



But with better camera and processor


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2013)

Xperia SP is dual core phone and if it is priced around 25k that too after month I don't think it will be to fetch much customers as now the time has come for quad core phones.
And I didn't find anything fascinating also in any of the two.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Xperia SP is dual core phone and if it is priced around 25k that too after month I don't think it will be to fetch much customers as now the time has come for quad core phones.
> And I didn't find anything fascinating also in any of the two.



LOL. Do you realize SP blows away S3 and Note 2 performance wise???? It packs in Adreno 320 GPU !!!


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 19, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> LOL. Do you realize SP blows away S3 and Note 2 performance wise???? It packs in Adreno 320 GPU !!!


lol he doesnt ..guess hes the one who used to suggest Xperia J for 16k for that pathetic h/w.
SP is definitely gonna grab a good share if priced 25k, infact more than expected and would a total VFM..seems ppl may surely prefer it over any samsung or htc in that range just coz of that super cool design & that illumination is awesome



pratyush997 said:


> How about studying?
> 12th? Board Exams? Remember anything?


A typical Indian Dad reply


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 19, 2013)

well atlast rooted my phone and found that i have the jdc screen man this is bad


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2013)

Its Sony Xperia Neo L or only L???


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 19, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Its Sony Xperia Neo L or only L???



It's Xperia z


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> It's Xperia z


 
Re-Read his post


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 19, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Re-Read his post



Not getting ur point


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 19, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> Not getting ur point



Bhaiya ji jara phir se pado (read) uska post


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bhaiya ji jara phir se pado (read) uska post


Well I can understand English very well and as for the post tenida said Sony Xperia neo l or only l???  To which I replied it's Xperia z then why the facepalm shrey and what is the point ur trying to make ???


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol!!!

Its L tenida.

@coolnik

Hmm its k, install the screen calibration app and you should be good 


And lol chill, tenida was asking about Xperia L and you replied Z. Hence the facepalm


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 19, 2013)

coolnikk said:


> Well I can understand English very well and as for the post tenida said Sony Xperia neo l or only l???  To which I replied it's Xperia z then why the facepalm shrey and what is the point ur trying to make ???



Dude he asked about xperia neo l/l not about Z. 

Its Xperia Neo L or *just* L


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> LOL. Do you realize SP blows away S3 and Note 2 performance wise???? It packs in Adreno 320 GPU !!!



I know bro that Adreno 320 is quite good.But general people these days look for a dual core or a quad core, and now it is the time for quad core, that is what people think and that is what they look.
And how can we forget that Sony products are not as durable like HTC and Samsung(though I prefer Sony phones over Samsung anyday)



> ol he doesnt ..guess hes the one who used to suggest Xperia J for 16k for that pathetic h/w.


Well that was a time.
I still prefer Desire X over many phones(in some cases) as it beats mostly all the phones in terms of looks and build quality.
So suggestions vary from people to people and from time to time, we must never forget that.
And here are people who suggesting pathetic micromax and other non sense phones just because of big screen.
So lets not commend on anyone suggestions.....PEACE


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 20, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Well that was a time.
> I still prefer Desire X over many phones(in some cases) as it beats mostly all the phones in terms of looks and build quality.
> So suggestions vary from people to people and from time to time, we must never forget that.
> And here are people who suggesting pathetic micromax and other non sense phones just because of big screen.
> So lets not commend on anyone suggestions.....PEACE


well didnt mean to offend you but that was just for fun  as i remembered you for that as you crazily liked that phone i guess. one may prefer looks and build quality over performance whenever one wants. peace


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 20, 2013)

Sony phones are quite durable although they may look fragile


----------



## Superayush (Mar 20, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Sony phones are quite durable although they may look fragile


True story xperia active


----------



## quagmire (Mar 20, 2013)

Whats wrong with *The Verge * ? - About their review of Sony Xperia Z

They have given SXZ:
7/10 for DESIGN (N4 - 8/10, HTC One - 9/10)..
6/10 for CAMERA (N4 - 8/10  , HTC One - 6/10)..
7/10 for PERFORMANCE (N4 - 10/10 , HTC One - 9/10)..

Such a biased review..!

Quick links : Nexus 4 review || HTC One review


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 21, 2013)

well alas there's an app for checking what panel name xperia z has.(all credits go to xda developers) also do tell does it work on unrooted phone as mine is rooted.

link: YourXPeriaZdisplay.7z


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 21, 2013)

^

Forget panel type, did you calibrate your screen using the White Balance screen calibration app from XDA ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 21, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Whats wrong with *The Verge * ? - About their review of Sony Xperia Z
> 
> They have given SXZ:
> 7/10 for DESIGN (N4 - 8/10, HTC One - 9/10)..
> ...



Nexus 4 was reviewed by Joshua Topolsky and HTC One was reviewed by David Pierce.

But Xperia Z was reviewed by Vlad Savov, who is known to be a tough reviewer. He is a Sony lover, but was unhappy with Xperia Z...


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 21, 2013)

well will be doing screen calibration tonight after i root it


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 21, 2013)

Xperia Z lovers must have a look at this:
Some Sony Xperia Z handsets reportedly suffering sudden death


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 21, 2013)

^

Samsung Galaxy S3, Note 2 and other devices suffer from same issue. I'm sure you didn't know that 

But it's almost a non issue.

1. The device will be replaced by Sony/Samsung whatever brand

2. Software update will fix this issue soon


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 21, 2013)

got back from clg early so rooted installed twrp and used calibrator and the screen is bit improved now its pure white instead of yellowish tinge


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 21, 2013)

Last night i had dream that i am checking Xperia Z in sony store. Lol


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 21, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Last night i had dream that i am checking Xperia Z in sony store. Lol



hahahahahaha 

Make that dream real


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> Make that dream real



True story.  
Sad Reality.


----------



## cooldude94 (Mar 21, 2013)

Does xz in india has screen issues like poor contrast ratio and washed out colours ? i do not care about viewing angles . how does it compares to xperia s screen ?


----------



## Shankar36 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is there a Jelly Bean update for Sony Xperia Tipo ??


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2013)

Shankar36 said:


> Is there a Jelly Bean update for Sony Xperia Tipo ??



I don't think so.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 22, 2013)

cooldude94 said:


> Does xz in india has screen issues like poor contrast ratio and washed out colours ? i do not care about viewing angles . how does it compares to xperia s screen ?



It's better than Xperia S screen. But if you like neon green,red,blue then stick to S. Z is not over saturated like S


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 22, 2013)

Reviews are disappointing. Will get a new phone in June had eyes on Z mainly due to specs and probable price slash but now will look for alternatives.

Sony Xperia Z (C6602) Review

Sony Xperia Z review - Mobile Phone - Trusted Reviews

Sony Xperia Z review | The Verge


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 22, 2013)

Well the reviews I had the same thought as u but then bought a xz and I.am happy with my decision yeah the was something to ***** about but the calibration app makes it look good then tested it by watching dark knight and the colors were better than my s3.the blacks are good ans about the cam use it at 8mp pics are good and then there's always mods at xda if u feel something is missing


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 22, 2013)

iGyaan.in | Sony Xperia Z Handsets Facing Sudden Death, Sony Promises Fix


----------



## tkin (Mar 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> iGyaan.in | Sony Xperia Z Handsets Facing Sudden Death, Sony Promises Fix


*sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/526728_201978393251931_1003812294_n.jpg

Bhains...paani...gayi.......


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 22, 2013)

^ lolol


----------



## tkin (Mar 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S3, Note 2 and other devices suffer from same issue.* I'm sure you didn't know that
> 
> ...


I have at least half a dozen friends using SGS II, Note II  etc, I heard at times like system apps crashing etc, never a shutdown+death as stated here.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 22, 2013)

GSMARENA - Sony Xperia Z gets an update, fixes sudden-death issue


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen this is Sony for you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S3, Note 2 and other devices suffer from same issue. I'm sure you didn't know that
> 
> ...



BTW no device is perfect


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 22, 2013)

^

True dat


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 23, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW no device is perfect



I second that.


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW no device is perfect


Nokia 5800XM, never regretted a moment


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Nokia 5800XM, never regretted a moment


What 5800? My Nokia 3310 FTW


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> What 5800? My Nokia 3310 FTW



I have nokia 1100 and 1110


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 23, 2013)

I losted my 5800 XM and sold my 3310


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2013)

Xperia Z is 29k in Dubai
Sony Xperia Z White in UAE | Souq


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Xperia Z is 29k in Dubai
> Sony Xperia Z White in UAE | Souq



OMG...my brother lives in Dubai..

Edit: Sony fixes sudden death issue with its first update
*igyaan.in/2013/03/40440/sony-xperia-z-fix-sudden-death/


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 29, 2013)

An awesome deal @ HS18 SD for XZ @ 32.5k

Go get it!


----------



## Superayush (Mar 29, 2013)

So what is this from sony??
Sony working on 5-inch midrange device with qua-core MT chip - GSMArena.com news

Seriously ...mediatek processor......nuff said


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 29, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z Mobile Phone - Black
for 32455/- ONLY*

Sony Xperia Z Mobile Phone - Black | GSM Mobiles | Mobiles & Accessories | HomeShop18.com
 Coupon: GCV9ST5H48S1


*Hurry !!!!!*


----------



## quagmire (Mar 29, 2013)

How does HS18 do it? 35k every where else.. Why would they forego their margin on a flagship in its first month?


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 30, 2013)

Isn't that showing out of stock?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Isn't that showing out of stock?



Yup its showing out of stock


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 30, 2013)

Superayush said:


> So what is this from sony??
> Sony working on 5-inch midrange device with qua-core MT chip - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Seriously ...mediatek processor......nuff said



It's more low end actually. Galaxy Grand rival.

5 inch 960x540 qHD screen
1 GB RAM
Mediatek Quad A7 chip
Android 4.1
Touch pen

Will be priced around 15k


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2013)

^^ 15k.
Good morning


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 30, 2013)

@randomuser111 u missed a good deal.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It's more low end actually. Galaxy Grand rival.
> 
> 5 inch 960x540 qHD screen
> 1 GB RAM
> ...


Still L9 wins lol


----------



## Superayush (Mar 30, 2013)

Will sony ever make nexus? Man I want a nexus badly ....

Also, when is sony's next midrange phone coming .....the one around 21k with hd screen ...


----------



## quagmire (Mar 30, 2013)

@randomuser111 : When is the Sony Snapdragon 600 flagship coming?  

Can you also quote(in mln) how many SXZ, SXZL have sold till now? (Expecting you to know the stats)


----------



## Superayush (Mar 30, 2013)

Please view at your own risk ie not for faint hearted

Sony Xperia Z - Knife Screen Scratch Test    

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYgkK5jP8w4

Is it true?? The so called scratch and shatter resistant glass shreds like a butter?? Though the video kinda tormented me so I quit it after 1 min is the flagship of sony really so weak despite ip57 certification and stuff...?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 30, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Will sony ever make nexus? Man I want a nexus badly ....
> 
> Also, when is sony's next midrange phone coming .....the one around 21k with hd screen ...



May/June. 

No Nexus from Sony.




quagmire said:


> @randomuser111 : When is the Sony Snapdragon 600 flagship coming?
> 
> Can you also quote(in mln) how many SXZ, SXZL have sold till now? (Expecting you to know the stats)



As of now no S600 phone is on cards for global markets, only Japan. S800 phablet will be out in June and S800 based 2H flagship will release by end Q3. 

As for sales numbers I really can't post numbers sorry. But it's very good. Easily the highest selling Sony/Sony Ericsson in history and best selling smartphone of ANY brand in Q1 2013. Z is at least in Top 3 selling smartphones in most of Asia and Europe. In Japan No.1 since day 1. 




Superayush said:


> Please view at your own risk ie not for faint hearted
> 
> Sony Xperia Z - Knife Screen Scratch Test
> 
> ...




He's just a crazy Sony hater troll. Just see his channel. At least 20 videos bashing the Z. He did the same last year by making videos about Xperia S saying how it was pathetic and people shouldn't buy it. LOL

IP57 has nothing to do with some crazy guy scratching the screen with a huge knife with full strength.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Please view at your own risk ie not for faint hearted
> 
> Sony Xperia Z - Knife Screen Scratch Test
> 
> ...



He hates Sony its clear now.
Looks like sammy gave money to him to just bash Sony like hell


----------



## red dragon (Mar 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ....best selling smartphone of ANY brand in Q1 2013


Not even close.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 30, 2013)

^

I don't why you keep coming back here. Keep your opinion to yourself and ignore this thread. Would be good for all.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2013)

Well Xperia Z>Galaxy s4


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Well Xperia Z>Galaxy s4



Really?  

I would disagree

For at least 70% of people S4 will be > Z. Mainly due to the superior chipset & battery life

Btw Sony 2H 2013 Flagship Antutu score 34000


----------



## Superayush (Mar 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Btw Sony 2H 2013 Flagship *Antutu score 34000*




May I know when will this need for power end? When can we say it is enough ?
Isn't the snapdragon s800 already overkill ? 
Instead of only trying to win benchmarks company should focus on improving their ui 
Fluidity and efficieny and increased battery life durability..

Won't be surprise if phones would soon require cooling fans


----------



## red dragon (Mar 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> I don't why you keep coming back here. Keep your opinion to yourself and ignore this thread. Would be good for all.



Do you own this thread/forum?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Btw Sony 2H 2013 Flagship Antutu score *34000*


It's a must for devices expected to be running Android 5.0 
I read that SGS II won't be updated to 5.0


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Still L9 wins lol



No. Quad a7 is faster than dual a9. Power VR 543 is better than PowerVR 540


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> No. Quad a7 is faster than dual a9. Power VR 543 is better than PowerVR 540


Mediatek doesn't Open source Kernel Source code AFAIK = #Fail for me (as Well ad from Dev)


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 31, 2013)

Q1 comes to an end today and the rough Z shipments for Q1 2013 stand at 4.6 million units


----------



## Superayush (Mar 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Q1 comes to an end today and the rough Z shipments for Q1 2013 stand at 4.6 million units



Congo sony  though we know who's gonna dominate Q2 

Also sorry off topic but is nexus 5 coming on may 15 or November ?
Is Motorola x phone related to google or entirely Motorola device thanks


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 31, 2013)

^

X phone has nothing to do with Nexus. 

I think Nexus 5 will come in November.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Q1 comes to an end today and the rough Z shipments for Q1 2013 stand at 4.6 million units



That must be the highest selling smartphone of Q1 2013 ?



randomuser111 said:


> As of now no S600 phone is on cards for global markets, only Japan. S800 phablet will be out in June and S800 based 2H flagship will release by end Q3.



So you are telling me rumours of a certain "Sony C670X" are false? 
What do you say about these? Link 1 || Link 2


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 1, 2013)

quagmire said:


> That must be the highest selling smartphone of Q1 2013 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not entirely sure about highest but it's certainly in Top 3. 

Xperia A is a upper mid ranger for Japan. International version is codenamed Dogo - C5502. We'll get it in May. 

And the other one with 5 inch 1080p and S600 is AU KDDI (Japanese carrier) exclusive. It won't be sold anywhere else.

Upcoming Sony Xperia flagships


Xperia phablet 

6.44" 1080p with MBE2 
2/4 GB RAM
MSM8974 snapdragon 800 2.3ghz 
Adreno 330
3500mAh battery
8 mp/13 mp Exmor RS camera
6mm thin
32 GB Internal Memory, microSD expansion
BT 4.0, NFC, LTE, MHL TV out
IP 55/57 water/dust resistance
Xperia Z like design



Xperia 2H flagship

5" 1080p 2000:1 Contrast screen with X-Reality video processing engine
MSM8974 Snapdragon 800 2.3ghz 
Adreno 330
2/4GB RAM
32/64GB Internal, microSD expansion
20 MP (8mp downsampled) Large sensor, slightly bigger than N8 sensor. Sony/Carl Zeiss Optics
BT4.0/NFC/LTE/MHL
IP 55/57 Water/dust resistance
Xenon Flash
3000mAh battery


Xperia Iphone rival

4.0-4.3" 720p HD Reality Display
MSM8974 Snapdragon 800 2.3ghz 
Adreno 330
2/4GB RAM
32/64GB Internal, microSD expansion
20 MP (8mp downsampled) Large sensor, slightly bigger than N8 sensor. Sony/Carl Zeiss Optics
BT4.0/NFC/LTE/MHL
IP 55/57 Water/dust resistance
2500mAh battery


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Xperia ZL deal on homeshop18 for 31.5k only.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia phablet
> 
> 6.44" 1080p with MBE2
> 2/4 GB RAM
> ...



@phablet
Will anything above 6 inch be possible to use as phone?( just imagining how will I hold it up against my ear)

@2H Flagship

Nice great to see improved mobile engine though what happened with 2k screen thing
Have idea of dimensions like thickness and weight for it?
Is it true? Xenon flash cannot provide continuous video light?
How will be the design ? Xperia z inspired? Or different ?

@iphone rival

Hmm screen downsized rest good...pricing ?


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 2, 2013)

GSMArena compares Xperia Z with Galaxy S4. 


> Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. Sony Xperia Z: When worlds collide - GSMArena.com
> 
> *Hardware overview- Xperia Z Wins*
> ->Xperia Z  is great design, One of the Handsomest Phone, over the hyper glaze finish of Galaxy S4, unimpressive design and lack of premium feel.
> ...


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 2, 2013)

Superayush said:


> @phablet
> Will anything above 6 inch be possible to use as phone?( just imagining how will I hold it up against my ear)
> 
> *It will have minimal bezel. *
> ...



Check my replies in bold


----------



## dixit8611 (Apr 2, 2013)

S4 is better but xz is not far behind so doesn't matter which one we buy we will be the winner.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 2, 2013)

dixit8611 said:


> S4 is better but xz is not far behind so doesn't matter which one we buy we will be the winner.


S4 is not without issues, its video recording quality seems to be worse than S3, FOV is narrower. S4 is surely going be much more costly then Z, around 45K competing with price of HTC One/Butterfly and iPhone 5. HTC One can give a better fight to S4, its OIS & Zoe are really good, clearly better than what S4 can offer, but 4 MP Ultrapixel didnt work out that well as per reviewers, It others areas like benchmarks, software, screen quality, One tried to match S4 if not perform better.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Upcoming Sony Xperia flagships
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Well like Google, looks like best of Sony comes in three sizes : 6.44", 5", 4.3".. 
I guess all three will cost more than SXZ..
The earlier these release the better for Sony..  If priced correctly 2H flagship can trump S4 and One to be the best phone of the year..


----------



## 5fusion (Apr 3, 2013)

dixit8611 said:


> S4 is better but xz is not far behind so doesn't matter which one we buy we will be the winner.


mee would pick X:Z just for the design alone. no matter how good h/w samsung throws..sick of their pathetic design, launching same looking phones everytime


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

5fusion said:


> mee would pick X:Z just for the design alone. no matter how good h/w samsung throws..sick of their pathetic design, launching same looking phones everytime



 *Me Too*


----------



## dhiman33 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey All, currently I'm waiting for xperia sp but I think it's going to be priced near 28k. So is there any plan of sony to release nice phones<24k (other than xperia L)??


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2013)

5fusion said:


> mee would pick X:Z just for the design alone. no matter how good h/w samsung throws..sick of their pathetic design, launching same looking phones everytime



thats true


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 4, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> Hey All, currently I'm waiting for xperia sp but I think it's going to be priced near 28k. So is there any plan of sony to release nice phones<24k (other than xperia L)??



Dude its going to be launched under 25K just wait for that device.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks Xperia L (or rather the model b/w L and SP) just got some competition - *HTC First*

Platform: MSM8960 (Dual Core)
Ram: 1GB
Display: 4.3 inch @ 720p resolution
Android Version: 4.1.2
Sense Version: 4.5
Rear Camera = 5M
Front Camera = 1.6M
No SD Card

99$ with 2 year contract in US.. So I predict a price around 20k if HTC decides to release in India..


----------



## Superayush (Apr 5, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Looks Xperia L (or rather the model b/w L and SP) just got some competition - *HTC First*
> 
> Platform: MSM8960 (Dual Core)
> Ram: 1GB
> ...



Go home htc you are drunk....

Xperia pls make sp around 21k I like it (though I know you won't :/)


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Actually they make it at 21k but only after few months not before that.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looky Looky guys 

GSMArena Total Daily Device Interest Chart

*i.imgur.com/FnBY88i.jpg


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 6, 2013)

I always check that actually but s4 broke record while Xperia Z maintained his Daily interest.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Looks Xperia L (or rather the model b/w L and SP) just got some competition - *HTC First*
> 
> Platform: MSM8960 (Dual Core)
> Ram: 1GB
> ...


No one wants a Facebook phone..It dumb too dumb, No use of having a facebook homescreen. Only thing is it will eat your DATA


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> No one wants a Facebook phone..It dumb too dumb, No use of having a facebook homescreen. Only thing is it will eat your DATA



I loved the concept of Chatheads... Everything else was meh...

Chatheads for Whatsapp and GTalk.... thats what I want now...


----------



## red dragon (Apr 6, 2013)

How many of you have seen z/zl and Butterfly or ip5 side by side?
Why Sony used such a low quality panel in their flagship?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 6, 2013)

red dragon said:


> How many of you have seen z/zl and Butterfly or ip5 side by side?
> Why Sony used such a low quality panel in their flagship?



For the 100th time, low quality panels are only on demo units. Retail units have screens as good or better than phones you mentioned.

In the other forum (can't name it here but you are also a member there) one guy was pissed off seeing demo unit but I told him retail units are different. A few days later he bought the Z and now he's a happy camper and is absolutely loving the Z.

And the reason those quality panels were used in demo and some retail units in Germany and a few other countries is that there was a shortage of 5 inch 1080p Sharp panels when Z went into production and hence Sony had to use lower quality JDC panels in demo and some retail units.


----------



## 5fusion (Apr 6, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Why Sony used such a low quality panel in their flagship?


thats one crazy thing sony did. at least an IPS would have done the job. though that doesnt refrain me from going for it as the sexy design covers up for everything
there's always something or the other missing in all phones, even flagships. looks like every company do it intentionally


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 6, 2013)

^ You should read the post above your's


----------



## Superayush (Apr 6, 2013)

Will xperia z get 5.0 soon after release? 

I am asking this cause it has currently planned upgrade to 4.2 and by the time it gets 4.2 s4 will probably be getting 5.0 

Correct me if I am wrong xperia s launched with gingerbread got 4.0 in Q4or so and jb upgrade is in plan....

I really love Z s design and features but if the phone isn't future proof no point in spending 35k

Off topic:when can we say your  phone has required "optimum" hardware to run any version of android

It really feels strange that wp8 run fine on dual core 512mb ram IOS runs fine on dual core 512mb ram
But for android 2gb ram and quad core processor still not guarantee best performance and software utilization and ability to run latest version of os


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 6, 2013)

^

That won't happen. Z will get 5.0 soon after its announced. And don't forget, S4 may get 5.0 2-3 weeks earlier but it will be a buggy firmware as Samsung FW always are. Whereas with Sony you get a much more polished firmware.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 8, 2013)

Now since some people were whining about Z/ZL having "poor" screens, let me present to you the display analysis of a RETAIL ZL with Sharp panel. (Same as Z)

*GreyScale*

*i.imgur.com/yy3yU9y.jpg
*i.imgur.com/b4Vyy0r.jpg

*Color*

*i.imgur.com/0FTXZg7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4tYINYC.jpg

*Contrast Ratio*

*1569:1* 

So please, do NOT judge the Z/ZL screen based on DEMO/Review units. Retail models don't come with such pathetic screens. With a retail Z/ZL you'll get a screen every bit as good or even better than HTC One/Butterfly except for viewing angles. S4 I need not even comment, it has the worst flagship screen from a REAL image quality stand point. Cartoon lovers will have a different opinion of course and I respect that.

The greyscale performance of Z/ZL especially is outstanding. 

And the cherry on top ? 100% NTSC color gamut


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

nice one. That will clear some people mind.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 8, 2013)

randomuser111, It would be great if you post the above values against iPhone 5.. It has become a standard for screen accuracy in recent times 

Something like this?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 8, 2013)

^

That won't be possible as that would require having both Xperia Z and Iphone 5 along with same testing equipment. But you can cross compare whatever values are available for both.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

quagmire said:


> randomuser111, It would be great if you post the above values against iPhone 5.. It has become a standard for screen accuracy in recent times
> 
> Something like this?



Some people just can't be happy with 1 proof.


----------



## saifi2649 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia SP launched in India for Rs. 27490
*www.fonearena.com/blog/66623/sony-xperia-sp-launched-in-india-for-rs-27490.html


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 10, 2013)

And also this:
Sony India launches Xperia SP for INR 27,490

*www.themobileindian.com/news/11573_Sony-Xperia-phones-to-support-DualShock-3-game-controller


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yup. Should be available in local stores for 24.5k or so. And for 23k after few weeks. 

Same MRP as Xperia P last year.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2013)

Xperia L? When will that be out?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Same time as SP, couple of days here and there. Official price of L should be out soon.

BTW I think I should skip the Z and wait for the phablet instead. Only 2.5 more months left now for it


----------



## Empirial (Apr 11, 2013)

@randomuser111 Bro, can you tell me why Sony didn't include a Magnetometer in Xperia SP?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 11, 2013)

Empirial said:


> @randomuser111 Bro, can you tell me why Sony didn't include a Magnetometer in Xperia SP?



I think it's  an error in the whitepaper. I'll ask for a clarification soon


----------



## Empirial (Apr 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I think it's  an error in the whitepaper. I'll ask for a clarification soon



Ok Thanks 

Bro I recently got a chance to play with both Sony Xperia Z, ZL & I felt that the UI is not as Silky Smooth as LOG. I noticed some shuttering while sweeping Home Screen & little lag (Multitask List was Empty). So, Is Sony planning to release any Firmware Update to eliminate the jerkiness?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 11, 2013)

That's due to the Sony widgets. If you remove the widgets that micro sutter will go away. Alternatively you can use GPU rendering and it will be sorted. 

But yeah, the 4.2.2 update brings a new kernel and major speed improvements.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Benchmarks of SP:*​
*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/8626688114_ce2cdcc1e1_z.jpg

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/8625580193_0cfcc1593d_z.jpg

*Some Camera Samples:​*
*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/Xperia-SP-Sample_4-640x480.jpg

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/Xperia-SP-Sample_1-640x480.jpg

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/Xperia-SP-Sample_3-640x480.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8118/8625453525_069ff7e16f_z.jpg​


----------



## prat (Apr 12, 2013)

I am thinking of going for xperia sp to replace my crap xperia j. There are certain rumours that KLP would be available for quad core phones only. If thats the case then spending 27K on this wouldn't be future proof right? Also does anyone know where i can replace my phone. Its barely 3 months old and in excellent condition.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 12, 2013)

^

That's a false rumor and if true also, only applies to Samsung. SP will get KLP 100%.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2013)

prat said:


> I am thinking of going for xperia sp to replace my crap xperia j. There are certain rumours that KLP would be available for quad core phones only. If thats the case then spending 27K on this wouldn't be future proof right? Also does anyone know where i can replace my phone. Its barely 3 months old and in excellent condition.



That's imposible, maybe it wont be available for A5 dual core


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 12, 2013)

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/Wcie6Mf.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 12, 2013)

Kinda off topic but...

Sony ranked No.2 most Reputable tech firm in the world, and No.6 overall  Google ranked No.1 among tech firms and No.4 overall.

The World's Most Reputable Companies - Forbes

Also, 

Galaxy S4 vs Xperia Z screen comparison


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 12, 2013)

randomuser111 can you tell which version will retail in India C5302 with 3g or C5306 with lte ? India has lte in 1900 band so lte will work here. It will be nice for future as lte will probably launch by next year.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hspa+ C5302 of course
India uses TD LTE spectrum which is not supported by any global LTE phone, as its used only by China and India.

The Sony phablet will be the first smartphone in India that supports Indian TD LTE bands due the Snapdragon 800 MSM8974 chipset which supports ALL global LTE bands. The Sony 2H 2013 flagship will also support Indian LTE bands


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Video comparison video you posted above also helped clear my doubts about screen quality.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm just waiting for Sony to Announce the Launch Xperia L and the official price....


----------



## eduku (Apr 12, 2013)

How is the display quality of the L (my only concern with this phone), compared to say, a SII Plus or S Advance or Desire SV or Desire X (I will be using my phone for watching TV Shows and Movies, a lot!!)??
But judging by the specs the price should not be more than 15-16K as the Lumia 520 and Lumia 620 ship with the same chipset and they are priced below 15K...


----------



## quagmire (Apr 13, 2013)

eduku said:


> How is the display quality of the L (my only concern with this phone), compared to say, a SII Plus or S Advance or Desire SV or Desire X (I will be using my phone for *watching TV Shows and Movies, a lot!*!)??
> But judging by the specs the price should not be more than 15-16K as the Lumia 520 and Lumia 620 ship with the same chipset and they are priced below 15K...



Screen size of 4.3",on the SXL is a little small for that don't you think?
Read this  for pricing and other details..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2013)

^4.3" is by no means small for any kind of viewing, at least I believe that personally; it can vary for others though.


----------



## eduku (Apr 13, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Screen size of 4.3",on the SXL is a little small for that don't you think?
> Read this  for pricing and other details..



Buddy, I get what you are trying to say, but I find phones that are bigger than 4.3 inches a little to big to use comfortably and for one hand operation. 
After all, its a phone not a tablet! 
That's the reason why I am not to keen on the popular choice, the LG Optimus L9..
I think that the sweet spot of screen size is between 4 to 4.3 inches, just look at Apple and Blackberry for example...

One disappointment that I have about the L is that it does not have the Mobile Bravia Engine 2 natively...

One thing is for sure I am not buying the Xperia L unless it gets a good review from GSM arena, no matter how good people say it is. 
I don't care what people say, to me the Xperia L (with a rumoured price of 18K) has got the exact same Soc as the Lumia 520 which is priced at 10.5K!! That ain't value for money, I don't care how good its camera may be (cause the Lumias aren't too shabby in that department either)...
I just hope that we see some Android phones with this Soc with a more affordable price tag...


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 13, 2013)

This should help you judge the screen quality of Xperia L

Do note it's pre production model though


----------



## messi94 (Apr 13, 2013)

Why sony is not launching xperia l. I am eagerly waiting   hope price will not go beyond 17.5k.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 14, 2013)

eduku said:


> I don't care what people say, to me the Xperia L (with a rumoured price of 18K) has got the exact same Soc as the Lumia 520 which is priced at 10.5K!! That ain't value for money, I don't care how good its camera may be (cause the Lumias aren't too shabby in that department either)...
> I just hope that we see some Android phones with this Soc with a more affordable price tag...



*If* there is an xda/cyanogen or any other working JB for 520, then I am certainly going to by one


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 14, 2013)

lywyre said:


> *If* there is an xda/cyanogen or any other working JB for 520, then I am certainly going to by one


LOL WUT? 
Wut is XDA JB? and What JB on 520 

*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/LOL.png


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2013)

messi94 said:


> Why sony is not launching xperia l. I am eagerly waiting   hope price will not go beyond 17.5k.



Same here!
But wish the price is 15k


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 14, 2013)

lywyre said:


> *If* there is an xda/cyanogen or any other working JB for 520, then I am certainly going to by one



Lumia 520 Jelly Bean 
*kimindebus.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/oh-god-why.png?w=1067


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2013)

lywyre said:


> *If* there is an xda/cyanogen or any other working JB for 520, then I am certainly going to by one


Custom ROMs are possible for Lumia, but not Android-JB-based..
Nokia Lumia 800 Gets First Custom ROM! – xda-developers


----------



## prat (Apr 14, 2013)

When is xperia sp actually launching? I went to sony centre yesterday and they were teling late may or early june.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2013)

prat said:


> When is xperia sp actually launching? I went to sony centre yesterday and they were teling late may or early june.


Sony Xperia SP Lands In India With A Rs 27,500 Price Tag | TechTree.com


----------



## lywyre (Apr 15, 2013)

@pratyush997 / ayuclack/ Gearbox: Why not? Is it not possible or do you think Win 8 is better?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 15, 2013)

prat said:


> When is xperia sp actually launching? I went to sony centre yesterday and they were teling late may or early june.



Month end. Around 25k street price


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 15, 2013)

One Simple Answer ... To Build A Rom From from Start for any device you need Unlocked boot loader and kernel source ....It may be possible in future but there are so many windows phone device out their that no dev will get his hands dirty ... It is possible for iphone because is only one chip and one device and not many as like windows phone device !!! If you have a 3gs take a look here


----------



## prat (Apr 15, 2013)

Xperia Sp is listed on flipkart
Sony Xperia SP - Buy Sony Xperia SP Online at Best Prices in India - Sony: Flipkart.com

Price is too high right now. I hope it become available for around 25K by next month


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 16, 2013)

Now Available for pre-order at 25,990 !!

Buy Here 

Can't wait for its launch.Really need it as quick as possible...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 16, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> Now Available for pre-order at 25,990 !!
> 
> Buy Here
> 
> Can't wait for its launch.Really need it as quick as possible...



 Me too


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 16, 2013)

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/1-5.png


----------



## prat (Apr 16, 2013)

Will buy this now for sure


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 16, 2013)

some good news for sony and i hope they keep doing this. I guess random would be proud of it. Btw when ur getting one random?

Analysts estimate Sony sold 4.6 million Xperia Z phones in 40 days - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

^ Maybe because of Ms.Kat


----------



## quagmire (Apr 16, 2013)

BTW *Xperia Tablet Z* (already released in Japan) has been delayed for a May release worldwide..

randomuser111, Will it be released in India? 
Rumoured pricing is 499$ (~28k) which is nice considering the specs..


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 17, 2013)

^

Yes, in May.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

Dam Xperia Z Disappointed  Me !! Now waiting For Sony Phablet !!


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Dam Xperia Z Disappointed  Me !! Now waiting For Sony Phablet !!



If you will buy both phablet and Sony 2013 2H flagship then it's a good idea. But if you are buying only 1 phone this year then it has to be Sony 2H flagship. It's much superior to the phablet. You will strongly regret buying phablet if the later is the case


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah Is The Both Phone Concept Only !!! One For Me and One For Dad !!


----------



## quagmire (Apr 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Yes, in May.



Approx pricing?


----------



## RohanM (Apr 17, 2013)

I got this reply from sony abt availability of XP SP.......

Dear Rohan,

Thank you for contacting the Sony Xperia support centre

We understand that you want to know about the availability of Sony Xperia SP handset

We appreciate your interest in Sony Xperia products and services

In response to your query we would like to inform you that Sony Xperia SP handset is not yet launched in "India". We are unable to provide the exact date of release or availability and price information for this phone. All current and upcoming models that Sony Xperia plans to release in India are posted on our website. Each country has a specific time frame which is advised on an as-when-is basis

However, we have taken this as a valuable feedback and we have forwarded the same to the Consumer Feedback Division for their due consideration. Any update in this regard will be posted on our web site

The information on the website Xperia provides consumers an idea of new features for our upcoming and future models

We regret if this causes you inconvenience but these releases and availability dates are market dependent

For further information on Sony Xperia products, services and support please visit Xperia

For any further assistance please feel free to call our customer support on 39011111 or 1800 3000 2800 (Toll free)

Kind Regards,

xxxxxxxxxx   (where x= representative name )
Sony Xperia Support Centre India


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> If you will buy both phablet and Sony 2013 2H flagship then it's a good idea. But if you are buying only 1 phone this year then it has to be Sony 2H flagship. It's much superior to the phablet. You will strongly regret buying phablet if the later is the case



What you mean? I was going to buy zl but now your scaring me.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 17, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> What you mean? I was going to buy zl but now your scaring me.



Nothing to be scared of. 2H flagship will cost 40 +


----------



## prat (Apr 17, 2013)

Xperia sp is in stock now 
Sony Xperia SP Price in India, Buy Sony Xperia SP, Reviews & Features, Sony Mobiles India - Infibeam.com

Xperia SP

Pity i can't buy it now .


----------



## valkeno (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys , i really wanna buy Xperia SP .... do you guys think its good to wait a month or so till its price slashes a lil


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 20, 2013)

After so many arguments and too much fight and even crying i finally bought Sony Xperia ZL. And feeling proud of it my 1st ever smartphone.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> After so many arguments and too much fight and even crying i finally bought Sony Xperia ZL. And feeling proud of it my 1st ever smartphone.



Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

valkeno said:


> Hey guys , i really wanna buy Xperia SP .... do you guys think its good to wait a month or so till its price slashes a lil



Dont think there'll be an appreciable drop even if you wait !


----------



## quagmire (Apr 20, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> After so many arguments and too much fight and even crying i finally bought Sony Xperia ZL. And feeling proud of it my 1st ever smartphone.



Congos.. 
Pics and review please...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 20, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> After so many arguments and too much fight and even crying i finally bought Sony Xperia ZL. And feeling proud of it my 1st ever smartphone.



Congrats bro..


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are the pics. Pics taken from my dad's lg optimus one so don't expect quality.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 21, 2013)

Btw will xperia sp/l first get 4.2 and then 5.0 or directly 5.0 ? (Could help me identify estimated time of update of the phones)


----------



## quagmire (Apr 21, 2013)

kapilove77, Also post the Cost, Place of purchase and Freebies?


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rupees 31k via Cash. Local store in Rohini delhi named Singla mobile world. Everything in box comes with sony iem, booklet, USB cable and Charger. Got free cover worth Rs1490. Tomorrow going and get insurance for 2500 for 2 years.


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 21, 2013)

i recently purchased Xperia Z , but i m not at all content with the quality of pictures in Low lighting. I mean s3 and Iphone 5 are ging way better low light images than Z. though its camera is a beast .. but i hardly know whats wrong now !
I have tried using HDR , night modes .. nothing working well .. Day light imaging was top class. any help plz


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

Use Night or Night Portrait Mode for best results 

And most importantly, keep your hands steady


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 21, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> i recently purchased Xperia Z , but i m not at all content with the quality of pictures in Low lighting. I mean s3 and Iphone 5 are ging way better low light images than Z. though its camera is a beast .. but i hardly know whats wrong now !
> I have tried using HDR , night modes .. nothing working well .. Day light imaging was top class. any help plz



Use something like iso 200 or 400 for night landscapes.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 21, 2013)

randomuser111 as you know already i got Xperia zl for 31k. How was the deal? Are you proud of me? haha  On serious note i don't see any cons for now even viewing angle is not that bad that people make and also camera quality is superb. Don't know why people find cons in camera because i don't see any.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> randomuser111 as you know already i got Xperia zl for 31k. How was the deal? Are you proud of me? haha  On serious note i don't see any cons for now even viewing angle is not that bad that people make and also camera quality is superb. Don't know why people find cons in camera because i don't see any.



Congrats 

What color did you get? Do post some pics


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 21, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> randomuser111 as you know already i got Xperia zl for 31k. How was the deal? Are you proud of me? haha  On serious note i don't see any cons for now even viewing angle is not that bad that people make and also camera quality is superb. Don't know why people find cons in camera because i don't see any.



Congrats. Whatever phone you buy, yoy have to love it. If you do you will make the most of it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 21, 2013)

I already posted pics didn't i? check on my previous post and also in Post you latest purchases section. I got black version and free cover is on. Also took 2 years insurance for 2500 rupees which cover Shatter damage and water damages.

Btw i am getting 7703 score in quadrant is it ok?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

Some great news for 2014. Sony is partnering with Qualcomm to make exclusive chipsets for Xperia. Similar to Apple's Axx line of chips.

These chips will be an improved version of the best chip Qualcomm will sell to others. So a + variant of the top qualcomm chipset exclusively for Sony Xperia.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmmm good strategy considering others will just be adopting snapdragons as it is,  this will give Sony an edge


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

Also they will be using 1" size camera sensor on 2014 flagship. Same as Cybershot RX100.  This too will be exclusive to Xperia and not sold to Samsung, Apple etc


----------



## Empirial (Apr 22, 2013)

SONY XPERIA SP Compass Test - YouTube


----------



## Superayush (Apr 22, 2013)

Empirial said:


> SONY XPERIA SP Compass Test - YouTube



O_O...nice


----------



## prat (Apr 23, 2013)

I went to univercell(in bangalore) today and they told that xperia sp will be available after 1 week. After exchanging my xperia j i will get it for around 18k. Is that a good deal?I will be buying this next week so advice me on this.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 23, 2013)

How much old is your J?
They are trading it for only 7k!!!!


----------



## quagmire (Apr 23, 2013)

randomuser111,  Will there be a 7" tablet in the Xperia lineup or as a successor to Tablet P/S this year?

BTW what happened to these two:



randomuser111 said:


> Galaxy Grand rival.
> 
> 5 inch 960x540 qHD screen
> 1 GB RAM
> ...






randomuser111 said:


> In July C670X
> 
> 4.8" FHD
> Snapdragon 600 1.8ghz
> 13 mp


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 23, 2013)

Review by member of Another Forum: *[Credits:Kunwar.G]*

Went to Ambience mall to handle the SP. One unit was sold till 4pm and they have couple more instock for Rs 24999.00. There are no extras with it, only what comes with the box. MRP is Rs 27499.00. Has sticker mentioning " Reduced price is Rs 25999.00". Shop is selling it for Rs 24999.00.

Worked with the phone for around 20-30 min and here is my review. Hope its find to put the review here.

The moment you hold the SP, you feel that its solidly built. In fact personally like to feel the weight as it feels that you have something substantial in hand. The ZL is really light compared for the size. But keep in mind that any snap-on cover or full cover will increase the weight further. The difference on paper on weight is not much between the two but cause of the smaller size of the SP it feel substantial

*Build Quality* - The back panel is not smooth or glossy, which means it will not slip out from your hand. It has a slight rubbery feel to it. Very comfortable to hold and perfect size for use by 1 hand, without doubt. They had only the black model so could not confirm if the bezel on the white is actually white or not. The camera, flash and speaker cut-outs are perfect. There are not visible gaps (from approx 10-15cm view from the device) between the back panel and the aluminum body sides

*Screen *- On paper the difference seemed to be just 0.4 inch, but maybe I didn’t have a good understanding of inches. The difference is there between 4.6 vs 5. But the Z seems just a bit bigger and not at all uncomfortable to hold and work with one hand. 

SP screen seemed to be a tad darker than the ZL at full brightness. The bottom bar where the control buttons are just a tad darker than on ZL ( had to keep them really side by side and pixel peep), but still on both its grey and not black. 

ZL screen is brighter and much more vibrant than SP, which is obvious, but really once you see the ZL, the SP seems not that great. but if you just ignore the ZL you wouldn’t find anything missing or need for more. Please consider this that I still use the Ipad 1 and don’t feel the 'need' to upgrade for screen. 

*Speaker & Screen brightness/contrast test* - Played same Video on both the ZL and SP ( this is the standard video that comes with SONY where its starts with sunrise/sunset and has flowers in the middle somewhere and then ends with the view of the mountains or maybe its the grand canyon). Played video at same time and kept one in each hand and stretched out my hands completely. Couldn’t decide which one was which, as the speaker from both were giving same output. Couldn’t differentiate much on clarity.

On most scenes it was similar on both, but right at the end of the video where the mountains come into picture the shadow areas were much much darker on the SP. Though that looked really contrasty, but preferred the ZL in case you like real life like image and not like the AMOLED displays. Re-winded and did check the same twice. Maybe this can be corrected by the calibration, but didnt have time to do that and test again

*Camera *- Well here is the real difference. The ZL has faster and accurate focus. Checked that by first focusing on the far away kept TV and then bringing back the camera to focus on my wrist watch and then on the pamphlets on the table near me. ZL was accurate always and took only 1-1.5 sec moving from far end TV to my watch. SP took couple of seconds and was not getting the focus right on the watch.

SP missed the focus 2 out of 4 times when taking pics of the Sony Z pamphlet which had pics of Katrina on it and also took time to focus. ZL was spot on every time.

The showroom was well light so the auto flash didn’t fire and there was quite a lot of noise on the SP. ZL didn’t have noise. The pamphlet was of white color but there was quite a lot of noise on the Kat's face when captured by the SP.

The processing of the picture taken was almost instant on the SP, so press button, and you can check the pic in gallery. On the ZL once the pic is taken it takes approx 1-2.5 seconds to show-up on gallery. Think that is cause of 8MP vs 13MP.

While testing the video recording the same focus issue with SP.

*Software* - Both were responsive at same speed. The capacitive buttons and screen were 100% responsive at all times. There was no lag at any time. One thing I noticed and was kind of strange. When you are on home screen and go the extreme right or left home screen and when there are no more screens on that side and you try to scroll further on the SP there is a wave of white light that kinda sprays from the extreme end of that side, the longer you pull the screen the longer is the stray of white light. This spray is not uniform in spread but uniform in brightness. This does not happen on the ZL. On the ZL it just does not scroll any further. Not sure if this si to be taken as a good or bad feature, But this does happen.

The UI on both the ZL and SP is same.

*LED lights *- In a well lighted room you will not notice the LED on SP unless you have a dark background behind the phone or the snap-on cover is non-transparent. Also you can distinctly make out the 3 LED as the spread is not much. Sony should have had a thinner transparent area, this would have resulted in better illumination and smaller body size. The LED does change its color basis the most prominent color on display while viewing picture. Not same while watching video which is good.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 24, 2013)

I love sony that are allowing developers to freely use android on their device.

*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=74_1nB_Z1Hw


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 24, 2013)

guys any word on the Sony xperia Z tablet?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 24, 2013)

quagmire said:


> randomuser111,  Will there be a 7" tablet in the Xperia lineup or as a successor to Tablet P/S this year?
> 
> BTW what happened to these two:



There will be another tablet with S800 but I don't have info on screen size yet.

Galaxy grand rival is for second half so will be announced after July.

The second one is axed.



Ronnie11 said:


> guys any word on the Sony xperia Z tablet?



Next month.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Next month.



AAARGGHHH!!! What happened...thought it would release at the end of April...Some Delay??I am praying its below 30K..Any hope of that??


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 24, 2013)

^

It was always May. Sony made an official statement on Z India launch day that Tablet Z will be sold in May.  16 GB WIFI only may be 30k


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish Sony do some improvements on update side and increase update times with very very less bugs.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^they are improving


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 24, 2013)

I know that's why i got XZL for myself!


----------



## Runjesh (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys,

just pre-ordered Xperia SP For Rs 23,000 frm Indiatimes,price was 24,990 but was having 8% Discount Coupon So Got It For 23,000..


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

Runjesh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> just pre-ordered Xperia SP For Rs 23,000 frm Indiatimes,price was 24,990 but was having 8% Discount Coupon So Got It For 23,000..



Advance congo make sure to enlighten as with a brief review when you get your hands on it


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2013)

Runjesh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> just pre-ordered Xperia SP For Rs 23,000 frm Indiatimes,price was 24,990 but was having 8% Discount Coupon So Got It For 23,000..



Congos.. When are you expecting it? I mean shipping time..


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 25, 2013)

Not before a month. And that if he's lucky.  Lol


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 26, 2013)

Runjesh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> just pre-ordered Xperia SP For Rs 23,000 frm Indiatimes,price was 24,990 but was having 8% Discount Coupon So Got It For 23,000..



Thats really good price, congrats bro...


----------



## saifi2649 (Apr 26, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Not before a month. And that if he's lucky.  Lol



lol indiatimes site suck.  I hope he get his phone soon


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 26, 2013)

Good news guys,Xperia ZR codenamed Dogo specs have leaked out ! finally a compact phone with high end features
It has higher water and dust resistance than z
source-Xperia ZR


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 26, 2013)

saifi2649 said:


> lol indiatimes site suck.  I hope he get his phone soon



Its not that indiatimes sucks, generally indiatimes ships in around a week or two, here the delay will be due to the short supply by the company.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 26, 2013)

^

LOL. 

Hahahahaha who told you that? Indiatimes never ships in 2 weeks, no matter what the brand.


----------



## prat (Apr 28, 2013)

I will be buying xperia sp tomorrow .


----------



## RohanM (Apr 28, 2013)

prat said:


> I will be buying xperia sp tomorrow .



congo...


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just sharing some info on Sony 2H flagship.

Though the main highlight is the huge camera sensor, design will be the most striking USP. It's the most beautiful Xperia design EVER. Pinnacle of Sony Industrial design. 

It makes the Xperia Z looks "cheap"


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 29, 2013)

Right now, the best value for money phone in Sony lineup is Sony Xperia ZL. Waiting for its next iteration...


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 29, 2013)

^^ thats True Best VFM for now in 2013.

^^ thats True Best VFM for now in 2013.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey Random... Do you know any reasons for the delay in Xperia L launch?? Since there is no specific news about its launch date or the price it would be launched at....


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 29, 2013)

It will be available soon. 10 days or so. 17.5k


----------



## Kiss (Apr 29, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It will be available soon. 10 days or so. 17.5k



Thanks for the update bro...


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 29, 2013)

@ randomuser Just now came across a device named XPERIA ZR. Is that a REAL device or just a RUMOR? Any info on this ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @ randomuser Just now came across a device named XPERIA ZR. Is that a REAL device or just a RUMOR? Any info on this ?



I posted about this device long back in this thread. It's in the first few pages.

It's a real device.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 29, 2013)

^ OKAY. I will have a look at them. 

EDIT : 





> 3. C550X Xperia
> 
> 4.6 inch 720p opticontrast
> Quad core s4 pro 1.5ghz + adreno 320
> ...



This is it, I think. Any update on this?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 29, 2013)

Alleged specs of Sony Honami and Togari flagships leak - GSMArena.com news


----------



## vpower (Apr 29, 2013)

our DIGIT reviews *Xperia SP* and rates at 4 out of 5!

*Link:* Sony Xperia SP Review - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Reviews


*PROS*
Very well built
Text readability is brilliant on the display
Translucent bar below the display is a neat visual element
Consistent performance as a primary phone
Battery will last a day and a half under medium usage

*CONS*
Very disappointing camera, particularly in low light
Tad on the heavier side 

_(cross posting from Xperia SP/L thread)_


----------



## Superayush (Apr 29, 2013)

*Very disappointing camera, particularly in low light*


Random pls explain ....what how ....?


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 29, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Alleged specs of Sony Honami and Togari flagships leak - GSMArena.com news



Old news.  randomuser111 already reveled sony's secret before.


----------



## prat (Apr 29, 2013)

I wont give any big reviews of xperia sp because i am tired right now (came back from watching iron man 3  ) but the camera is not that bad. It certainly can be better but good enough for me. I forgot to mention i bought it today only


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats Prat.

On topic


Sony Honami (2H flagship) will sport a *1/1.6"* size camera sensor with Sony cybershot lens ( Sony G lens ) That's bigger than the Nokia N8 and close to Nokia 808 Pureview.



Sudh4r said:


> ^ OKAY. I will have a look at them.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> This is it, I think. Any update on this?



Change internal memory to 8 GB. And that's it. 

Should be announced in 2 weeks


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ OKAY. I will have a look at them.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> ...



I saw somewhere that Xperia ZR will have 2GB RAM. Is it true?


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 30, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I saw somewhere that Xperia ZR will have 2GB RAM. Is it true?



Hope so, The changes are Ram : 2GB, Battery : 2330 mAh, Internal memory : 8GB as random said. Everything else in same. Read in GSMARENA XPERIA ZR

But I'm skeptical about the pricing though.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes it has 2Gb RAM

BTW

Honami vs Nokia N8 camera sensor size comparison

*i.imgur.com/n2GxMpc.jpg

LEFT: Honami
RIGHT: Nokia N8


----------



## prat (May 1, 2013)

GSMareana review Sony Xperia SP review: SPlendid - GSMArena.com


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

^

LOL. SP really blew the S3 and One X+ out of the water performance wise


----------



## vpower (May 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LOL. SP really blew the S3 and One X+ out of the water performance wise



Also, Gsmarena review says eventhough the photos are average,the video camera of SP is good.

One question- is HDR video available in SP?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

^

Yes. 

BTW. *Xperia SP vs Galaxy S4 OCTA GPU shootou*t  

Latest GL Benchmark 2.7 and Epic Citadel

*i.imgur.com/hF6NWZL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DOrjPci.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vJj7w9O.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Po7c14A.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xlWGeIu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qwv8tra.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (May 1, 2013)

Nice To See Xperia SP Kicking Some Ass 

any way I Just Tried the Leaked JB Build On XPERIA S and Boy the Phone Fly On This Rom Here A Few Benchmark Shots 

*imgur.com/SxQmtYm.png


*imgur.com/MAcDoov.png


----------



## prat (May 1, 2013)

Yesterday when i hooked my xperia sp to computer it showed an update is available. It was around 700 mb. I updated my cell but even after that the build number didnt change. Why is that?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

^

Strange. Did the update complete successfully ?


----------



## Ayuclack (May 2, 2013)

Just One Thing I Hate About My Xperia And other Sony Phone... When You Unlock Your Device ie Bootloader Yo Lose Bravia Engine ,DRM Keys Etc ...Wont Work . I mean Bravia Engine Should Not Be Stopped ... ,For Xperia S you Can Lock it back and there are few ways to get bravia engine back working.. but then we loose the power of unlocked boot loader... sony should fixed these issues if they want to be part of open community !!


----------



## prat (May 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Strange. Did the update complete successfully ?


 
Yeah it did. And now it is showing i have the latest version.



Ayuclack said:


> Just One Thing I Hate About My Xperia And other Sony Phone... When You Unlock Your Device ie Bootloader Yo Lose Bravia Engine ,DRM Keys Etc ...Wont Work . I mean Bravia Engine Should Not Be Stopped ... ,For Xperia S you Can Lock it back and there are few ways to get bravia engine back working.. but then we loose the power of unlocked boot loader... sony should fixed these issues if they want to be part of open community !!



When you unlock it you arent using sony rom right? I mean if you are then it defeats the purpose of unlocking the bootloader. If you are using custom rom then why should sony allow you to use its copyrighted software? I think sony is the best when it comes to open source development. Just look at the stock JB rom developed by xda members for Xperia U. Sony released kernel code for it.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 2, 2013)

prat said:


> Yeah it did. And now it is showing i have the latest version.
> 
> 
> 
> When you unlock it you arent using sony rom right? I mean if you are then it defeats the purpose of unlocking the bootloader. If you are using custom rom then why should sony allow you to use its copyrighted software? I think sony is the best when it comes to open source development. Just look at the stock JB rom developed by xda members for Xperia U. Sony released kernel code for it.



Thats what I am Telling When You want To Go Back To Stock You Cant Get The Original Features Working Back Again !!


----------



## niraj trehan (May 2, 2013)

I own Xperia z and am utterly disappointed with its camera ! I don't know if some settings are going wrong or what but I clicked a pic with I5 and same with Z and there was hell a lot difference .. I5 being better in low light and Z sucked big tym ! 13 mp cam and compressed to 2.5 mb .. I mean wtf ! Plz give me any cam settings to make it a better AUTO scene selector cam bcz sony is getting their ass pounded bcz of their Cam soft already


----------



## red dragon (May 3, 2013)

^^That is because ip5 has better camera.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> I own Xperia z and am utterly disappointed with its camera ! I don't know if some settings are going wrong or what but I clicked a pic with I5 and same with Z and there was hell a lot difference .. I5 being better in low light and Z sucked big tym ! 13 mp cam and compressed to 2.5 mb .. I mean wtf ! Plz give me any cam settings to make it a better AUTO scene selector cam bcz sony is getting their ass pounded bcz of their Cam soft already



Use Burst Mode for day light, and in night use manual mode with Night/Night Portrait


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2013)

RIP English 

*i.imgur.com/Zp6SWNn.png


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

^

Where's that from


----------



## pratyush997 (May 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Where's that from


Seems like flipkart


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Where's that from



From some facebook android group


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 3, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Nice To See Xperia SP Kicking Some Ass
> 
> any way I Just Tried the Leaked JB Build On XPERIA S and Boy the Phone Fly On This Rom Here A Few Benchmark Shots
> 
> ...



hey...so could you give me a review of the leaked JB for xperia S?is the network issue resolved??bugs fixed??is it smooth?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 4, 2013)

^

Yes. It's SUPER smooth. You won't feel like you're using Xperia S anymore. Feels more like a 2013 Xperia 

It's a newer leaked build, so everything works. No major bug


----------



## Ayuclack (May 4, 2013)

Yeah Its Supper Smooth And Fully Working Build .. If You already Have a unlocked bootloader then go ahead and try it ..if you dont then I Wont advice to unlock for this as the update might come shortly and also after unlocking the bravia engine and other drm stuff dont work !! Anyway It Killed the american S3 on Bench mark !!

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2012/10/16/GalaxyNote2_QuadrantFree_GS3.png


----------



## randomuser111 (May 4, 2013)

Updates:

C190X Xperia C coming in Q4

S4 krait dual

Slightly better specs than Xperia L

NXT design


*Honami will use BIONZ Image processing like Sony cybershot and Alpha/NEX cameras*

*BIONZ Mobile Image processor chip*
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_HXaPyG-SY44/S1R2ZQO5mEI/AAAAAAAABh4/wqBj5MIKizs/s400/HX5v+bionz+and+exmor+r.jpg
*www.sony.com.au/product/resources/en_AU/images/Technology/Bionz-Engine.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mG66N3o.jpg


----------



## ico (May 4, 2013)

okay I've played around with Xperia Z for a while now. Friend in hostel has it.

Viewing angles is NOT a problem. The problem is, even on max brightness the screen looks faded. The colours don't look vibrant at all. Even my S2 has a better screen. Screen is a downer for a phone you're paying 37K for. Every high-end phone I've seen has a better screen than this. The grey UI is also a downer.

Sun legibility is very good on the phone. Developer support is going to be good since Sony (these days) has a good history of releasing sources.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 4, 2013)

I might get the S4 or the Note 3 and Skip Sony as they Failed To Impress !!


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2013)

If Note 3 comes with a more bigger screen then it would be too big to be kept in pocket so that will be no for me.
Now I am eagerly waiting what HTC comes with after One.
And hoping this time Apple comes with something good.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 4, 2013)

ico said:


> okay I've played around with Xperia Z for a while now. Friend in hostel has it.
> 
> Viewing angles is NOT a problem. The problem is, even on max brightness the screen looks faded. The colours don't look vibrant at all. Even my S2 has a better screen. Screen is a downer for a phone you're paying 37K for. Every high-end phone I've seen has a better screen than this. The grey UI is also a downer.
> 
> Sun legibility is very good on the phone. Developer support is going to be good since Sony (these days) has a good history of releasing sources.



I don't know what you talking about as for my ZL everything look brilliant with every detail. Every review i saw they say they impressed by screen. Zl is more natural color than over saturated. Maybe your friend's Z is not that great but if you check my ZL you will also get impress.


----------



## abhilashthobias (May 4, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> If Note 3 comes with a more bigger screen then it would be too big to be kept in pocket so that will be no for me.
> Now I am eagerly waiting what HTC comes with after One.
> And hoping this time Apple comes with something good.




Same here either htc one or the next iphone..sony has seriously disappointed me..i was really going to but xperia z/zl but the camera on both r like they r 3mp not 13mp..screen in actually better on zl than z..i wonder why as i thought both have same display..sony will realy hav to bring down the price for both or their flagships will go down the drain!!


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2013)

Sony has disappointed me too.
I m waiting if HTC comes out with something better than One too then I will buy it


----------



## niraj trehan (May 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Use Burst Mode for day light, and in night use manual mode with Night/Night Portrait


done everything !! now I got s4,and no doubt its loads better !


----------



## Rohitt (May 5, 2013)

@randomuser111 Kindly keep us posted about the latest updates on SONY HONAMI (THE BAAP OF ALL PHONES). I am dying to see how it would look like.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 5, 2013)

Any news of Z/ZL getting 4.2 updates?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Any news of Z/ZL getting 4.2 updates?



I think they'll skip 4.2 and may directly update to 4.3


----------



## randomuser111 (May 5, 2013)

No. 4.2 for Z/ZL after S/SL/Ion get 4.1



Rohitt said:


> @randomuser111 Kindly keep us posted about the latest updates on SONY HONAMI (THE BAAP OF ALL PHONES). I am dying to see how it would look like.



Will do.

I only have one update now, sensor size will be 1/1.5" and not 1/1.6". So even bigger than I had suggested earlier. 

Xenon flash on board as well

Would be fun to see it crush all other phones come October.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No. 4.2 for Z/ZL after S/SL/Ion get 4.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn getting updates will be long wait but nothing to worry. 

Saying it will crush other phones is not right cuz we don't know what other companies thinking or developing.


----------



## Empirial (May 5, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I don't know what you talking about as for my ZL everything look brilliant with every detail. Every review i saw they say they impressed by screen. Zl is more natural color than over saturated. Maybe your friend's Z is not that great but if you check my ZL you will also get impress.



I think that Extra Protective Layer pasted on the screen of SXZ is the main culprit. I've read a review of ZL in which the reviewer clearly states that the Display of ZL looks more Vibrant then SXZ.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 5, 2013)

Holly Sh*t Just Played With Xperia Z At at Shop...  Killer Looks and Price(36k)... Also Who said Viewing angles were a problem??? I didn't noticed It .. Just Little Whitish Tint on some angle !!


----------



## cooldude94 (May 5, 2013)

I too spent some time with xperia z at croma,  viewing angles are ok but the camera takes lots of time to focus while on s4 it was instantaneous.


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

Sony C190X model number leaks, hints at a mid-range droid - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Yes. It's SUPER smooth. You won't feel like you're using Xperia S anymore. Feels more like a 2013 Xperia
> 
> It's a newer leaked build, so everything works. No major bug



Thanks randomuser111 and Ayuclack..i just hope it fixes my network issue..my network falls after every call to nothing and then after 2 seconds goes back to normal...really want this fixed...

Also any chance of getting SXL for 18k or so in the coming months?


----------



## prat (May 5, 2013)

Wifi reception is quite poor on my Xperia SP. Is there any fix for that ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 6, 2013)

@Ronnie

XL will be available for 18k on Day 1 itself. After 2-3 months you can expect it for 16.5

@prat

You have to ask on XDA. The devs there may help.


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2013)

I'm sure XL will get great community support

All my hope relies on HS18 SD Now,but I highly highly doubt the discount being more than 1k(for Xperia L even in HS18 supperdeals) as i read in tdf itself that Sony phones have very very LOW margins


----------



## randomuser111 (May 6, 2013)

Sony C190X specs

Will be positioned lower than Xperia L.

Around 14-15k mark

MSM8627 CPU 1 ghz krait S4 PLUS
Adreno 305 GPU
1 GB RAM
5 megapixel Camera
4.0 inch 854x480 resolution screen
On screen buttons
3G HSPA+
4 GB Internal Memory
1700mAh battery

Will be available around end Q3


----------



## sandynator (May 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony C190X specs
> 
> Will be positioned lower than Xperia L.
> 
> ...



Was waiting for something decent from sony under 15k.
Thanks..


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2013)

Sony C3 Appears Online, Believed To Be Sony's First MediaTek Powered Smartphone
C3 might be powered by a mediatek


----------



## randomuser111 (May 6, 2013)

^

That's half wrong. It won't have that design, that pic is just a fan made concept phone. And nor is it gonna be named "C3"


----------



## quagmire (May 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Sony C3 Appears Online, Believed To Be Sony's First MediaTek Powered Smartphone
> C3 might be powered by a mediatek



Isn't this the same phone leaked by randomuser111 long time ago...



randomuser111 said:


> Galaxy Grand rival.
> 
> 5 inch 960x540 qHD screen
> 1 GB RAM
> ...



BTW randomuser111 any info on which GPU will be on this phone..  
What are the other hardware differences from SXL or SXSP? (like camera,display etc.)


----------



## randomuser111 (May 6, 2013)

^

PowerVR SGX544

It will have 5mp camera and only 4GB Internal.


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2013)

Kinda sure of getting xperia L now  , got good marks


----------



## AndroidFan (May 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Kinda sure of getting xperia L now  , got good marks



I was looking at Xperia L for gifting purposes, but it looks fat. Not a handsome phone at all...


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2013)

^ ya the design is a bit old, I dont care about that as the phone is a monster


----------



## Tenida (May 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ ya the design is a bit old, I dont care about that as the phone is a monster



hardware wise its lumia 520 with 1 Gb ram I guess.


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2013)

Tenida said:


> hardware wise its lumia 520 with 1 Gb ram I guess.



IDK, but it has a dual core krait


----------



## Kiss (May 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Kinda sure of getting xperia L now  , got good marks



Where did u get the Report Card for L..??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> IDK, but it has a dual core krait


That chip is powerful  enough.  Wp 8 is better  hw optimized


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2013)

Any Xperia L review out yet?


----------



## prat (May 9, 2013)

No xda forums still for Xperia SP . I wanted to root this phone so that i can try some wifi mods. Anyone has a link for it?


----------



## Kiss (May 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Any Xperia L review out yet?



No Reviews YET!! 

moreover Flipcart has mentioned *Estimated Release Date as 3rd week of May *


----------



## vpower (May 9, 2013)

prat said:


> No xda forums still for Xperia SP . I wanted to root this phone so that i can try some wifi mods. Anyone has a link for it?


None yet.. Waiting for dev work


----------



## randomuser111 (May 9, 2013)

Xperia L in stock via Ebay India

17714 Rs

With 1 year Sony India warranty

Sony XPERIA L - 8 GB - Black Smartphone | eBay


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2013)

Kiss said:


> No Reviews YET!!
> 
> moreover Flipcart has mentioned *Estimated Release Date as 3rd week of May *



It's already released it will be out in store next week


----------



## shreymittal (May 9, 2013)

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Sony-Xperia-A1_zps0aba5d09.jpg

Looks like Sony isn’t contended with the Xperia Z and ZL heading it’s high-end smart phone lineup, and the Japanese-electronics giant wants to give the customers more options to choose from. 

An upcoming high-end smartphone from Sony, the Xperia A has been spotted online, and the leaked specifications hint at a 5-inch Full HD (1080p) screen for the smartphone. 

The Sony Xperia A is expected to feature a 2,300 mAh removable battery, unlike the ones on the Xperia Z and ZL, which are non-removable. 

Apart from it’s screen, the Sony Xperia A will inherit some of the other features from the Xperia Z as well, including the 13 megapixel primary camera and 16GB of internal storage. 

There is still no word if we’ll see an updated processor under the hood, or will Sony still stick with the Snapdragon S4 Pro. 

The smart phone is expected to be unveiled in Japan on May 15, when Japanese mobile operator NTT DoCoMo holds its Summer showcase of new products. Once announced in Japan, we can then expect some word from Sony about its availability in other markets around the world. 

Read more: Sony Xperia A Surfaces Online, Official Announcement Expected On May 15 Sony Xperia A Surfaces Online, Official Announcement Expected On May 15


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2013)

@random any review of xperia l  ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 9, 2013)

^

None yet


----------



## vpower (May 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @random any review of xperia l  ?


Clove UK-Xperia L Hands-on
-This is not a proper review but the best hands-on video available right now. Take a look if not seen before.

These Clove guys deserve a lot of praise- their detailed videos (hands-on,unboxing) helped a lot over buying the Xperia SP.


----------



## Kiss (May 9, 2013)

Guys how much would a Class 10 memory Card performance differ from a Class 4 memory Card for a mobile?? 

Help me decide between
Class 4 32Gb
Sony Memory Card SR-32A4/T1 - Sony: Flipkart.com

and

Class 10 32Gb
Sony Memory Card SR-32UYA - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2013)

vpower said:


> Clove UK-Xperia L Hands-on
> -This is not a proper review but the best hands-on video available right now. Take a look if not seen before.
> 
> These Clove guys deserve a lot of praise- their detailed videos (hands-on,unboxing) helped a lot over buying the Xperia SP.



Seen it already


----------



## AndroidFan (May 9, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Guys how much would a Class 10 memory Card performance differ from a Class 4 memory Card for a mobile??
> 
> Help me decide between
> Class 4 32Gb
> ...



Class 10 gives a minimum sustained 10 MB/sec sequential write speeds. Class 4 gives 4 MB/sec sequential write speeds...

*i.imgur.com/Sm5FWy5.jpg

I had bought a Samsung Class 10 32 GB card from HomeShop18 last October for around Rs 1450 using a coupon code... Find a better deal...

SD cards are not dependable. They are made from rejected components from SSDs or other flash media (like high quality NAND memory). Don't store important data on it. Very easy for an SD card to get corrupt and data irrecoverable...


----------



## Kiss (May 9, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Class 10 gives a minimum sustained 10 MB/sec sequential write speeds. Class 4 gives 4 MB/sec sequential write speeds...
> 
> .



The read/write speed is between Computer and the mobile device.. Does this speed has any effects in internal mobile operations??


----------



## nikufellow (May 9, 2013)

Sony posts 2012 financial results, records profit of $458 million - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ZTR (May 9, 2013)

BTW Xperia L will support 1080p playback no?

Cause according to the specs of MSM8230 it does.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 10, 2013)

^
Yes it will


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

Igyaan Waiting for your hands on, Xperia L is still not available locally


----------



## Kiss (May 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Igyaan Waiting for your hands on, Xperia L is still not available locally




Yup.. and as per going by flipcart it will be only in late next week.. 

*The wait for L has been longer than we all had hoped for... Hope the reviews are out ASAP.... *


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Yup.. and as per going by flipcart it will be only in late next week..
> 
> *The wait for L has been longer than we all had hoped for... Hope the reviews are out ASAP.... *



Flipkart is realsed Even SP 2 weeks after Market Launch,


----------



## randomuser111 (May 10, 2013)

L is already available as I posted. Flipkart is late as usual with Xperia handsets


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

Hopefully Price Reduces a bit


----------



## Kiss (May 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> L is already available as I posted. Flipkart is late as usual with Xperia handsets



Hmm... Thanks ... So in this case, I'm eagerly waiting for the reviews to be out.....


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2013)

OMG RANDOM
SONY Xperia Rumors 2013 Edition


----------



## randomuser111 (May 10, 2013)

^

Yes that's me


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2013)

^ No wonder so many leaks 

2 days into launch and no review yet


----------



## Kiss (May 11, 2013)

Xperia L now available at Sony Center...* for 18990 Rs. though...*


----------



## randomuser111 (May 11, 2013)

C190X

*seatimg.it168.com/attachment/forum/201305/11/112525lbbeptl7ilsbblit.jpg
*seatimg.it168.com/attachment/forum/201305/11/112525z30k282e8233ly3p.jpg


----------



## quagmire (May 11, 2013)

^ From what I understand :

C190X will have:

*4 inch 480p screen 

MSM8627 S4 (Up To 1 GHz Dual-core Krait)

Adreno 305 

1GB RAM

5MP camera

4 GB Internal Memory 

1700mAh battery*​
Are the specs correct?
BTW it will be priced much below XL?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 12, 2013)

^

Around 14-15k as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2013)

When will that be released?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 12, 2013)

Still a few months away. Around August end - September


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Still a few months away. Around August end - September



PM sony India Head,to reduce Xperia L price please


----------



## Tenida (May 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> PM sony India Head,to reduce Xperia L price please



Business is not a charity my friend


----------



## randomuser111 (May 12, 2013)

^

True that


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2013)

Lol,Why no reviews out yet


----------



## Tenida (May 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Lol,Why no reviews out yet



Why do u need review? if you don't have faith in sony then micromax will be best for you


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Why do u need review? if you don't have faith in sony then micromax will be best for you



LOL Atleast have to use X.L


----------



## Kiss (May 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> PM sony India Head,to reduce Xperia L price please



Sony Xperia L Price in India 12 May 2013|Buy Sony Xperia L Mobile Phone specification|Sulekha Mobiles


----------



## nikufellow (May 12, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Why do u need review? if you don't have faith in sony then micromax will be best for you



See how SP's camera turned out when reviews came out and that gives you loads of faith 
No offense meant


----------



## Tenida (May 12, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> See how SP's camera turned out when reviews came out and that gives you loads of faith
> No offense meant



I am just trolling serpent,  everyday i do that. He knows that.


----------



## nikufellow (May 12, 2013)

Tenida said:


> I am just trolling serpent,  everyday i do that. He knows that.



 okay  carry on


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Sony Xperia L Price in India 12 May 2013|Buy Sony Xperia L Mobile Phone specification|Sulekha Mobiles



Um if it was flipkart I would get it



Tenida said:


> I am just trolling serpent,  everyday i do that. He knows that.



Hahaha!


----------



## ZTR (May 12, 2013)

A short review of L

*www.geeknative.com/39731/an-up-close-review-of-the-sony-xperia-l/


----------



## Ayuclack (May 13, 2013)




----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

*XPERIA ZR*
*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-zr-hero-black-1240x840-3c246da752024515e01ace3c654aab7d.png
*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-zr-hero-white-1240x840-f91b5fb8496bec36e0b9dac2b89c8d0c.png
*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/02/xperia-zr-overview-water-resistance-1600x860-bc9f2de348e2d33d0ceacb839098102d.jpg


*Key specs

4.6" 720p Reality Display
2 GB RAM
1.5 ghz APQ 8064 Quad
IP55/58 water resistant
13 MP Exmor RS camera
HDR for photos/videos
8 GB Internal
*

India launch in June

Expected MRP - 30990


----------



## Darth Vader (May 13, 2013)

^ Interesting.......hope it is better than LG G.


----------



## quagmire (May 13, 2013)

randomuser111,  XPERIA ZR is basically XZ with 4.6" screen and with a slightly different design right?

Does it have JB 4.2 out of the box?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

^

It's DOGO, that I mentioned weeks back. 

It is Z like, yes. 

Comes with 4.1.2 not 4.2.2


----------



## ZTR (May 13, 2013)

Also it has a 720p screen not 1080p like Z.


----------



## SahilAr (May 13, 2013)

@randomuser,don't you feel xperia sp screen is dull compared to galaxy note 2 and galaxy s3?I mean it looks washed away!


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

Compared to S3 and Note 2 it's definitely washed out because Note 2 and S3 are horribly over saturated. Fake colors. 

Sony screens show more realistic colors but I guess not many people like real colors. 

SP screen is just fine IMO. Not the best screen in the world but not terrible. It's similar to Xperia S/SL screen


----------



## SahilAr (May 13, 2013)

Fine screen than Nokia/Apple too??And doesn't it feel being hurted when you invest 25k for a phone and get a washed out screen?


----------



## lywyre (May 13, 2013)

@Random: Is it possible to manually adjust the saturation of the screen in SP? If so, that would be great to handle people who complain of washed out screens.


----------



## cooldude94 (May 13, 2013)

Random:are you sure about zr price ? because i don't think it will be so cheap as it has waterproof feature as well.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Fine screen than Nokia/Apple too??And doesn't it feel being hurted when you invest 25k for a phone and get a washed out screen?



Apple ? Well that's a bit of a stretch if you're talking about Iphone 5, but compared to 4/4S yes it's about on par. 
The screen is less saturated and more towards real life colors, if you don't like that then I really can't say much. You should sell it and get S3. I mean there's no point in me saying anything as if you are not happy then nothing else matters. 

My friend bought one today and he is extremely happy with the SP screen, and he came from a GS2. 

Since you said the phone shows yellowish whites or something, it may have a defective screen. In that case you can ask for a new unit. Still, I believe best option is to sell it and get S3




lywyre said:


> @Random: Is it possible to manually adjust the saturation of the screen in SP? If so, that would be great to handle people who complain of washed out screens.



Yes it is, under the White Balance settings. I think the main reason why people seem to think ALL 2013 Xperias have washed out screen is the Grey UI which people think is black and the phones are not showing black but grey. That is not the case. It's the UI itself that is grey and not black. If you compare video playback/photos against any other phone you will notice the 2013 Xperias are no slouch. It's only the grey UI elements that lets them down



cooldude94 said:


> Random:are you sure about zr price ? because i don't think it will be so cheap as it has waterproof feature as well.



Yes.


----------



## vpower (May 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> The screen is less saturated and more towards real life colors, if you don't like that then I really can't say much.
> ...
> I think the main reason why people seem to think ALL 2013 Xperias have washed out screen is the Grey UI which people think is black and the phones are not showing black but grey. That is not the case. It's the UI itself that is grey and not black.


Here's another happy SP user of TDF! Here's a screenshot of the black background/blue flower in lockscreen.


I have a black SP and if I look at the lockscreen with the above image, I can honestly say the image is 5% less blacker than the bezel. The SP's screen will be great for most of us except those who prefer over-saturated amoleds.

I have been using SP for more than a week and I'll do a detailed un-biased review soon!


----------



## harsh1387 (May 14, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking to buy a new smartphone.
Selected Xperia SP out of all choices around 25k.
Now i am in a dilemma reading that ZR is getting launched.
Few Queries-
1.- Getting SP for 23.5k and ZR price might be 31k. I can spend 7.5k more but i wanna know if ZR is worth that money. 
2.- What is the launch date for ZR?
3.- Any other better option in that price range?

Will appreciate the replies.


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2013)

cooldude94 said:


> Random:are you sure about zr price ? because i don't think it will be so cheap as it has waterproof feature as well.



I think he is right about the price as it will be priced below Z, and these days Z is retailing for 34k


----------



## bhushan2k (May 14, 2013)

^^even if u do biased review, we will love it..since we are sony fans


----------



## prat (May 14, 2013)

I am using Xperia SP for last 2 weeks and i agree the UI is grey which kind of give the washed out feel. I played around with Xperia ZL and it had the same problem. But as far as video playback and photo viewing is concerned, it is quite good(not at ZL level but still good enough).


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2013)

Sony Xperia S39h spotted in leaked photos, looks to be a dual-SIM Xperia L


----------



## randomuser111 (May 14, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy a new smartphone.
> Selected Xperia SP out of all choices around 25k.
> Now i am in a dilemma reading that ZR is getting launched.
> ...



ZR gets you quad core CPU, a better 13mp camera and water/dust resistance. 

Rest is pretty much the same. So it depends on you what you want to pick.

SP IMO looks better, has an all white body, slightly bigger battery and more value for money.


----------



## vpower (May 14, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy a new smartphone.
> Selected Xperia SP out of all choices around 25k.
> Now i am in a dilemma reading that ZR is getting launched.
> ...


ZR
*+Plus* from @randomuser-





> ZR gets you quad core CPU, a better 13mp camera and water/dust resistance.


*-Minus* water resistance MAY BE at the expense of lower speaker volume and may have heat issues (just predicting based on Z and ZL-sony may have sorted out now)




prat said:


> I am using Xperia SP for last 2 weeks and i agree the UI is grey which kind of give the washed out feel. I played around with Xperia ZL and it had the same problem. But as far as video playback and photo viewing is concerned, it is quite good(not at ZL level but still good enough).


+1


----------



## harsh1387 (May 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ZR gets you quad core CPU, a better 13mp camera and water/dust resistance.
> 
> Rest is pretty much the same. So it depends on you what you want to pick.
> 
> SP IMO looks better, has an all white body, slightly bigger battery and more value for money.



Read somewhere its releasing in june so ZR is out of picture already.
So, is SP the best choice in 25k range or there is a better one?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 14, 2013)

^

Yes SP is good. 

You can look at S3 and One X+ if you are okay with buying a last year's device

S3 has better camera than SP and One X+ has a better screen than SP


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2013)

Sony center stocked xperia L for 19,990


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

^^ Its available on ebay for 17.7K


----------



## Kiss (May 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Sony center stocked xperia L for 19,990



Yes they have L in stock since this Saturday...  I strongly doubt if the price of L is gonna drop even to 18k sometime soon..  

P.S. From initial readings was really very optimistic with price of it ranging between 17-18k...


----------



## randomuser111 (May 14, 2013)

^

It's available for 18k in local stores already. And 17.7k on Ebay


----------



## Kiss (May 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> It's available for 18k in local stores already. And 17.7k on Ebay




Thanks Random... will chk tht again and finger's crossed.. 

No reviews out yet for L right cause I'm not able to find any??


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2013)

Used Xperia L

My Hands on review

*Design*

The design is quite good and feels good in hands, the side buttons are little hard to press, and the speakers located at the back

4.5/5

*Display/UI*

The UI is neat and clean,everything is layout nicely, coming to the display it was kinda disappointing to me compared to SP, well maybe as the cell was in Stamina mode?The Display wasn't so bright as such.
The text was crisp, keyboard layout was nice too, I could easily type.
Well, I will use the cell once more somewhere else to check out the display again(In full battery & brightness)

4/5

*Camera*

Ahh the camera,It wasn't as good as I expected at all, Sony surely created a HUGE HUGE Hype here, I tested some shots in the showroom the photos were just Okay,HDR mode dint make any difference to me(at least at indoor shots),Well what the hell,Maybe outdoor shots can be impressive?

3/5


*Performance*

Everything was snappy, and no lags at all.There was no game to test the gaming performance


5/5

*Pricing*

Well IMO, the phone is kinda overpriced I feel, The display of L9 is much much better than Xperia L, but in other ways Xperia L wins.Pricing should have been around 16.5k

I'm waiting for Igyaans hands on



Kiss said:


> Thanks Random... will chk tht again and finger's crossed..
> 
> No reviews out yet for L right cause I'm not able to find any??



The Phones good,but display & camera is kinda disappointing, I suggest you try the phone out and also wait for a price cut


----------



## randomuser111 (May 14, 2013)

^

For screen, go to settings and make sure the "Adapt to Ambient Light conditions" option is unchecked and then crank up  the brightness.

For camera, use Manual mode and not Superior Auto. HDR is  meant for outdoor only (when there is a scope for high dynamic range imaging)


----------



## Kiss (May 14, 2013)

^
Thanks for that...


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> For screen, go to settings and make sure the "Adapt to Ambient Light conditions" option is unchecked and then crank up  the brightness.
> 
> For camera, use Manual mode and not Superior Auto. HDR is  meant for outdoor only (when there is a scope for high dynamic range imaging)



Ok thanks!


----------



## randomuser111 (May 14, 2013)

^

So what have you planned now? Getting L9 ?


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> So what have you planned now? Getting L9 ?



None,yet.Waiting still june end,saving a bit more and waiting for price cut.
Problem is Mom is like sony will have many Problems blah blah etc.
BTW imo ZL looks much much better than Xperia Z


----------



## ZTR (May 14, 2013)

The only thing that keeps me from choosing L over L9 is the low res screen of the L 

I mean seriously? FWVGA? 

My Blade which is almost 3 years old now has a WVGA screen


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> None,yet.Waiting still june end,saving a bit more and waiting for price cut.
> Problem is Mom is like sony will have many Problems blah blah etc.
> BTW imo ZL looks much much better than Xperia Z



Get Sony Xperia Sp after few months. Maybe HS18 can give some superdeals on SP as well. If all failed then Nokia 100 is only your hope


----------



## Sudh4r (May 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> BTW imo ZL looks much much better than Xperia Z



Yeah, I too kinda like ZL  over Z


----------



## Kiss (May 14, 2013)

I don't mind the display at all.... Only thing that concerns me is the price for which i would buy that, if i get L for arnd 17.5k*(very optimistic  * I'll just grab it from any shop or even flipkart, 
but not EBAY cause I'm not comfortable buying it from there.. !!


----------



## kARTechnology (May 14, 2013)

At the time of buying Sony Ericsson x10
I didn't know what android is
That a phone has a processor and ram and gpu
That it has gps
That it has a light sensor, proximity sensor, and notification led
That it has a resolution of 854x480

I thought of buying iphone 3g or 3gs
But shocked to see the price, display size and camera resolution(3.15mp vs 8mp)
Now I know everything and I have chosen the correct phone but it was a high end phone back then(1GHz OMG!) but now it is outdated...
SE humiliated its customers even though the hardware has capability to enable 16m colors, they didn't release the display drives for development of 16m colors in custom roms
They did not release camera drivers for video recording in JB(X10 CAN RUN JB)
They did not support bootloader unlocking even

Thinking of buying another xperia but don't know which is right for me

I need a good camera. Battery. No lags
Loud speaker and earpiece volume.
NO HEATING LIKE A COOKER/ OVEN

Sony must release cybershot( xenon flash esp)+ walkman+ cycle energy+ s master audio+ bravia+ xplod+ handycam[ very long video recording]
With future android updates for 10yrs or more


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

In your dreams bro in your dreams.


----------



## nikufellow (May 15, 2013)

Android updates for ten years or more! Even flagships can't expect >2 years official support ,good luck


----------



## aroraanant (May 15, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> At the time of buying Sony Ericsson x10
> I didn't know what android is
> That a phone has a processor and ram and gpu
> That it has gps
> ...



Aren't you expecting too much,instead of going for Xperia I would suggest you to opt for HTC One, but if any case your budget doesn't allows you to then opt for Xperia Z or ZL whichever fits in your budget.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

10 years update is impossible not because Sony or any other OEM cannot do it, but simply because the hardware will not support it. It's like saying I want my 1999 Desktop PC to run Windows 8.

As for the rest of your wishlist, that will be granted in October when Sony launches the i1 = Honami = 2H Sony flagship.

@aroraanant

He said he wants a good camera and you are suggesting HTC One ? The phone with the worst camera on a flagship that can't compete with Xperia X10 even !!

Read this review

*www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s4_vs_htc_one-review-913p11.php

_The HTC One on the other hand emerged on top in the video recording, music and social networking categories, but those were all narrow victories. And *its still camera was really nowhere near the level of the Samsung Galaxy S4 13MP shooter. Ultrapixels or not, 4MP can barely rival 2010 flagships on most occasions.* _


----------



## aroraanant (May 15, 2013)

^^^^
Bro it has a got software update which has improved the camera's performance.
And in the video segment One beats S4 also.
Actually there is no problem with the PQ of One as such, it is just that we zoom (and when we crop the photos) the pictures taken by it the pixels gets shattered.
So viewing the two photos taken by HTC and S4 on your computer screen will look same(means very good) but when you will zoom the pic taken by One then it would be a letdown.So now the question comes who does that?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

^

That review is with latest firmware update. Guess you didn't even read the review.


Anyways

@topic

Z/ZL owners there is a new update that changes the status and navigation bar to black instead of grey and improved gamma for the display along with performance and battery life improvements.

You'll feel like having a new phone, as this update improves the screen quality significantly 

And the camera over processing has been fixed too  Now you will get similar quality as S4.


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

^^Any such updates for xperia sp??or any chances of such updates?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> ^^Any such updates for xperia sp??or any chances of such updates?



Yep. Maybe next month. All 2013 Xperias will get similar update to fix screen issue and grey UI

Btw did you confirm if you have a faulty unit ? Because I've not heard from anyone else with an SP complaining of yellow whites


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

Actually,when i capture a picture,i get yellow pictures!Will be going to Delhi(Sony Service Center) today for sure!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

NTT DoCoMo summer portfolio is high-tech as usual, brings a new Sony Xperia A


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

The new camera update will be pushed for all Exmor RS phones - L , SP, ZR. So L, SP, ZR owners too can expect a huge boost to camera performance soon


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> The new camera update will be pushed for all Exmor RS phones - L , SP, ZR. So L, SP, ZR owners too can expect a huge boost to camera performance soon



Will this camera update help me resolve my issue to:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/169767-sony-xperia-2013-thread-32.html#post1904662


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> That review is with latest firmware update. Guess you didn't even read the review.
> 
> ...



Dude you just made my day wooo nice way to go sony. Too bad i didnt used net in home and i am office now so it should be long wait. Sony you rocks.


----------



## prat (May 15, 2013)

So if i am getting this right navigation bar and grey ui will be fixed on Xperia SP too right? Is there any ETA on the updates?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

^

Yup

No ETA.

@Sahil

Yellow tinge in camera is not software issue but a hardware problem IMO. So firmware update can't fix it. You should contact service center


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

@Randomuser,i have some more doubts with my xperia sp,actually the screen does not rotates horizontal when app i press app drawer..i have posted the pic..plus,do u notice that light coming from right side,that is extra light coming from the side,what is that?That extra light is not there on left side;i am worried,is that light bleeding?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

Its not showing any update for my Xperia ZL randomuser111. Did they launched here in india or not?


----------



## harsh1387 (May 15, 2013)

Had my mind set on Xperia SP but nexus 4 launch has given me a new dilemma which one to buy.
Compared both and Nexus 4 is definitely faster but i like the SP design better.
Any advice regarding this?


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

nexus 4^^


----------



## harsh1387 (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> nexus 4^^



reasons?


----------



## vpower (May 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> The new camera update will be pushed for all Exmor RS phones - L , SP, ZR. So L, SP, ZR owners too can expect a huge boost to camera performance soon


 Thanks for the news!


----------



## SahilAr (May 16, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> reasons?


Faster and More Future Updates is solely d reason enough..
Rest there could be more reasons as it is a nexus device..
More powerful being the reason apart!

Randomuser,
i got a notification that a new software update is available for xperia sp,but i am stuck in between.


----------



## ZTR (May 16, 2013)

Xperia UL

Sony Xperia UL - codenamed Gaga - leaks online - GSMArena.com news



> Sony seems to have a lot going on in its labs. After the Xperia Z and Xperia ZL hit the market, the Japanese manufacturer announced the Xperia L, Xperia SP and Xperia ZR. Then, a mysterious new device - Xperia i1 Honami - entered our rumor mill that will supposedly revive the Cybershot lineup. TheXperia A and Xperia S39h followed suite not long after Honami.
> Today we have another unannounced Xperia smartphone churning around the rumor mill - the Sony Xperia UL codenamed Gaga.
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/05/sony-xperia-ul-leak/thumb/gsmarena_001.jpg *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/05/sony-xperia-ul-leak/thumb/gsmarena_002.jpg *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/05/sony-xperia-ul-leak/thumb/gsmarena_003.jpg *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/05/sony-xperia-ul-leak/thumb/gsmarena_004.jpg
> *Sony Xperia UL*
> ...


----------



## quagmire (May 16, 2013)

Sony Xperia UL (Gaga) -- Pricing, camera and screen will decide everything..


----------



## Kiss (May 16, 2013)

Guys any news on Reviews of Xperia L??


----------



## randomuser111 (May 17, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Sony Xperia UL (Gaga) -- Pricing, camera and screen will decide everything..



Gaga is a Japan only phone, won't be sold anywhere else. Which is why I never mentioned about it here.  It's an AU KDDI Japan exclusive

@SahilAR

Why did you get stuck ? Use Sony update service instead



SahilAr said:


> @Randomuser,i have some more doubts with my xperia sp,actually the screen does not rotates horizontal when app i press app drawer..i have posted the pic..plus,do u notice that light coming from right side,that is extra light coming from the side,what is that?That extra light is not there on left side;i am worried,is that light bleeding?View attachment 10543View attachment 10544View attachment 10545View attachment 10546View attachment 10547



That is common but may be a little more than normal in your case. I can't really tell for sure since these are pics


----------



## SahilAr (May 17, 2013)

^^Ok,but can you tell me what does this update includes?
And no help in Sony Update Service too,i am stucked again on step 2!


----------



## randomuser111 (May 17, 2013)

^

What's the build number of the update ?


----------



## SahilAr (May 17, 2013)

12.0.a.1.211


----------



## kapilove77 (May 17, 2013)

I used SUS and it updated my phone to 10.1.1.A1.253 without any problem. Btw PC Companion sucks. Too many tweaks sony did and look like they are listening to customers. Camera is better and grey is now black, battery life improved(which i didn't noticed yet). Color look more colorful. It affected viewing angles which look more better now. And many more tweaks. Thanks Sony.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 17, 2013)

@ SahilAr

That's a very minor update. No major changes.


----------



## SahilAr (May 17, 2013)

But still yr,update toh update hai na,i mean i am stucked in step 2,no body is helping me


----------



## randomuser111 (May 17, 2013)

What Step 2?

Please explain.


----------



## prat (May 17, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> But still yr,update toh update hai na,i mean i am stucked in step 2,no body is helping me


Are you stuck in connecting to Flash mode? It can happen sometimes. Just plug the USB cable in some other port first and then connect to Xperia sp holding down volume button. Green light means you are in flash mode.It might take few times before you can get your phone detected. I dont know why it happens with Xperia SP. It never happend with any other device.


----------



## SahilAr (May 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What Step 2?
> 
> Please explain.



The Updation Process,i am stucked on step 2.




prat said:


> Are you stuck in connecting to Flash mode? It can happen sometimes. Just plug the USB cable in some other port first and then connect to Xperia sp holding down volume button. Green light means you are in flash mode.It might take few times before you can get your phone detected. I dont know why it happens with Xperia SP. It never happend with any other device.


See,here i am stucked with that same green light,


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2013)

Guys please grab this awesome offer on Xperia SP
*i.imgur.com/jbYv02C.jpg


*Link to get the offer
*
HomeShop18.com Superdeals

So hurry fast


----------



## Ayuclack (May 18, 2013)

Nah Nexus 4 Is Much Better Even at that Price !!


----------



## quagmire (May 18, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Nah Nexus 4 Is Much Better Even at that Price !!



At 21k XSP is steal..!


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Nah Nexus 4 Is Much Better Even at that Price !!



Nexus 4 costs Rs26K and without extended memory support. SP is much VFM at 21K


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

^ Yup, SP might get a price cut  soon


----------



## randomuser111 (May 18, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> The Updation Process,i am stucked on step 2.View attachment 10575View attachment 10576
> 
> 
> See,here i am stucked with that same green light,View attachment 10577



No No. You connect usb cable to your phone, then keep holding the volume down key and connect to PC. You have keep volume down key pressed until you connect usb to pc and see the green led. 

Sirf ek baar dabane se nai hoga.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

The first Xperia L review is up


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sirf ek baar dabane se nai hoga.



 

joke.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

OT:
Now with around 2-3 users having girls Profile Pic, I think furious gamer has posted really confusing now 

About the video, That guys english Is very very bad.Cant understand a word


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> OT:
> Now with around 2-3 users having girls Profile Pic, I think furious gamer has posted really confusing now
> 
> About the video, That guys english Is very very bad.Cant understand a word



YOU are responsible for his bad english.


----------



## SahilAr (May 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No No. You connect usb cable to your phone, then keep holding the volume down key and connect to PC. You have keep volume down key pressed until you connect usb to pc and see the green led.
> 
> Sirf ek baar dabane se nai hoga.



Arre,i have tried that too!Green Light aane k baad bhi isi step k aake stuck ho jata hun..i'll post that same pic with green color too.


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

Take it to S.C. let service center folks update your mobile.


----------



## SahilAr (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Take it to S.C. let service center folks update your mobile.



Will they do it,without any charge?


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Will they do it,without any charge?



Bhai charge karke le jaiyo 
BTW y r u asking that?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 18, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Will they do it,without any charge?



Then it's driver problem with your PC. Try with a different PC or re install your device driver


----------



## SahilAr (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bhai charge karke le jaiyo
> BTW y r u asking that?



Are yar,"CHARGE"=Take Charges



randomuser111 said:


> Then it's driver problem with your PC. Try with a different PC or re install your device driver



Ya,tried with my windows 8 laptop,this time i'll try it with windows 7 Desktop instead.


----------



## Empirial (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> *Bhai charge karke le jaiyo*





SahilAr said:


> *Are yar,"CHARGE"=Take Charges*


----------



## Kiss (May 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The first Xperia L review is up




Thanks Serp... for putting up the link


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Are yar,"CHARGE"=Take Charges




don't have any idea
in my case they didn't took any charges Sammy galaxy y


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

Xperia L looks good, hoping for a discount on it now


----------



## SahilAr (May 18, 2013)

@Randomuser,Thanks for the advice,it worked..Finally update successful,but no major update..useless olx and other useless apps got installed,gonna remove them for sure!


----------



## ZTR (May 19, 2013)

Expect a proper L review soon! 

*blog.gsmarena.com/the-sony-xperia-l-pays-us-a-visit-brings-serious-potential-for-tempting-price/


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> 10 years update is impossible not because Sony or any other OEM cannot do it, but simply because the hardware will not support it. It's like saying I want my 1999 Desktop PC to run Windows 8.
> 
> As for the rest of your wishlist, that will be granted in October when Sony launches the i1 = Honami = 2H Sony flagship.



Will it release in India?
Approx price? 
Love it if it is 30-36k
And no other brand should compete with it, even if they, they might lack the water proof and dust proof thingy


----------



## randomuser111 (May 19, 2013)

^

Yes it will launch in India. Around October. Price will be between 36-39k


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 20, 2013)

hey sry for being a bit off topic but i kind of need your help randomuser111...i am looking for a portable mobile charger for my sony xperia SL which is good enough to give me 2-3 charges with it..am planning to travel and it will be difficult to find an outlet everytime..could you help me out..


----------



## randomuser111 (May 20, 2013)

How about this? You can charge 4 times

CP-F2LSA : Mobile Power : Batteries & Chargers : Sony India

2 times with this

CP-F1LSA : Mobile Power : Batteries & Chargers : Sony India


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2013)

Xperia Z tablet is available now 

10.1-inch Sony Xperia Tablet Z launches at Rs 38,990; available globally


----------



## ZTR (May 21, 2013)

At 39k it is an alternative to iPad but the iPad wins hands down when it comes to app environment.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Xperia Z tablet is available now
> 
> 10.1-inch Sony Xperia Tablet Z launches at Rs 38,990; available globally



Ahh...was planning to buy this one but 39K is way overpriced IMO..would have picked it up if it was in 30-35K category...


----------



## justiceabhishek (May 21, 2013)

All Sony Xperia series is rocking and at present they most talkative smartphone is Sony Xperia ZR just about one features which make it different form other smartphones is its "Under Water HD Recording" the phone will be launch around Q2 fo this year, but what I feel that it wont be getting as much selling figure as of Samsung because of its high price range.


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

Xperia L review by phonearena... only 6.5 rating.....


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

^ Hmm sadness


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Ahh...was planning to buy this one but 39K is way overpriced IMO..would have picked it up if it was in 30-35K category...



don't worry SONY will reduce its price just like it did for Xperia Z phones


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

Ok so phoneareana  is being biased, The processor is not future proof ? Seriously? Dual core krait is much much better than cortex A9 AFAIK, and it's the best under 20k


----------



## ZTR (May 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Ok so phoneareana  is being biased, The processor is not future proof ? Seriously? Dual core krait is much much better than cortex A9 AFAIK, and it's the best under 20k



Well it is no Quad Core now is it?
Also it due to the fact the Quad Core SoC like MTK6589 score much,MUCH better benchmark 

I think the reason for the low scoring benchmarks are due to the fact that it is clocked at just 1 GHz...

Also Phonearena are Samsung fanboys 
(Just look at their review of S II Plus xD )
Samsung Galaxy S II Plus Review


----------



## nikufellow (May 21, 2013)

^^looks like sammy paid them well for that s2 plus review


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

^^ I do agree on one point of PA review is that screen is not that good. cam also sucks. why is sony bragging for their rs sensor so much dnt knw.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 21, 2013)

^

Cam "sucks" ? Name one phone under 18k with better camera than L ? And FYI Nexus 4 cam also "sucks" if we get down to real camera analysis.

As for Phonearena, they are the worst review site ever.


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ I do agree on one point of PA review is that screen is not that good. cam also sucks. why is sony bragging for their rs sensor so much dnt knw.



Bro, The screen is not bad, yeah L9 does have a better screen.
But I dint use X.L on full brightness as battery was low.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2013)

here a review of 

Hands-on: Sony Xperia Tablet Z review | whathifi.com


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

They say dual core KRAIT isn't good are you kidding me?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 21, 2013)

Xperia L full size camera samples here

Gadgets Portal Album 13 « Gallery 36 « » Camera Samples

They are definitely not bad, in fact I'd say almost same as Xperia S quality wise. And after L gets the new camera update pics will be even better.

Xperia L benchmarks

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG4gaqS-wuw&feature=youtu.be

Spoiler -

Antutu - 10600
Quadrant 4300
Nenamark 2 - 60 fps


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

I guess they will do a update to make the screen a bit more bright? Even  custom roms can do that



randomuser111 said:


> Xperia L full size camera samples here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## randomuser111 (May 21, 2013)

Yes future update will improve screen and camera even more, along with performance.


----------



## cooldude94 (May 21, 2013)

The Prize of ZR is euro 479 in netherlands Z is priced at 579 euro there . so in india price should be around 30k ? this is a good price .
I am now confused between zr and nexus 4 ? which is a better buy ?


----------



## Kiss (May 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Bro, The screen is not bad, yeah L9 does have a better screen.
> But I dint use X.L on full brightness as battery was low.




I have always read L9 has a better screen than L,  does having 6ppi more(L with 228 and L9 with 234) make such a huge difference??

and if its not abt the ppi then are we saying the colors are more vibrant in L9 and the screen of L is dull?? or is it  4.7" vs 4.3" screen??




randomuser111 said:


> Yes future update will improve screen and camera even more, along with performance.



Random, Improve screen in what manner??


----------



## ZTR (May 21, 2013)

Kiss said:


> I have always read L9 has a better screen than L,  does having 6ppi more(L with 228 and L9 with 234) make such a huge difference??
> 
> and if its not abt the ppi then are we saying the colors are more vibrant in L9 and the screen of L is dull?? or is it  4.7" vs 4.3" screen??



L9 has more PPI which means its harder to see the pixels compared to L
Also qHD res means more pixels compared to FWVGA


----------



## Kiss (May 21, 2013)

ZTR said:


> L9 has more PPI which means its harder to see the pixels compared to L
> Also qHD res means more pixels compared to FWVGA



I do agree more PPI means a better screen. However 6 ppi more makes such a huge difference that it becomes a distinguishing factor between the two??


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2013)

Flipkart reviewers have no problem with this phone


----------



## RohanM (May 22, 2013)

^^ FK reviewers are normal ppl with lack of tech knowledge most of the times... never trust them.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 22, 2013)

@Kiss

They will change the Gamma and boost contrast so it looks more vibrant.


----------



## Kiss (May 22, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the update Random.


----------



## lywyre (May 22, 2013)

XZ for Rs 34780 @ Snapdeal
Offer code: ELX6
Includes 16GB SD and Leather Pouch


----------



## Empirial (May 22, 2013)

Sony Xperia L Benchmarks


----------



## Kiss (May 22, 2013)

The benchmarks has given it outstanding scores... 

However it also says..
"Its powered by a 1 GHz dual-core *Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8930* CPU with Adreno 305 GPU and runs on Android 4.1.2 (Jelly Bean). In the Xperia L White Paper on the Sony’s website it is mentioned as *MSM8230. *"

Whats the difference in these two processors ?? Which one is better??


----------



## randomuser111 (May 22, 2013)

^

both are same. Only radio difference.

8230 supports HSPA+, whereas 8930 has 4G LTE support.


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2013)

Ok I need al reviews available
Might buy Xperia L very soon


----------



## bhushan2k (May 23, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Sony Xperia L Benchmarks



Nenamark2 60fps? :O it has adreno 305 right? That's impressive..


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2013)

I am really worried about Xperia L screen, it's the dullest screen I have ever sceen


----------



## RohanM (May 23, 2013)

^^ All latest Xperia's having these dull screens.... What happened to sony ???


----------



## kapilove77 (May 23, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ All latest Xperia's having these dull screens.... What happened to sony ???



Seriously all xperia phones? My ZL dont have dull screen by any means.


----------



## SahilAr (May 23, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Seriously all xperia phones? My ZL dont have dull screen by any means.



Atleast after seeing xperia sp,l at various places i can definitely say that sp is having really dull screen compared to zl.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 23, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Atleast after seeing xperia sp,l at various places i can definitely say that sp is having really dull screen compared to zl.



Xperia ZL > Nexus 4 > Xperia SP


----------



## niraj trehan (May 23, 2013)

S4 is greatly superior to Z .. no doubt abt that ! i used both of these smartfones and found Z lacking the camera stint in low lighting ! Big disappointment ... sold my 2 weeks old Z for 30 k :/


----------



## bhushan2k (May 23, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> S4 is greatly superior to Z .. no doubt abt that ! i used both of these smartfones and found Z lacking the camera stint in low lighting ! Big disappointment ... sold my 2 weeks old Z for 30 k :/



U sold Z? :O


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2013)

Xperia Tab Z is available on FK (preorder) will it be a ipad 4 killer?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Xperia Tab Z is available on FK (preorder) will it be a ipad 4 killer?



Ridiculous pricing...45K is an over kill...people would prefer the ipad over this...


----------



## shreymittal (May 24, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Ridiculous pricing...45K is an over kill...people would prefer the ipad over this...



+10 to this


----------



## n3rd (May 24, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ FK reviewers are normal ppl with lack of tech knowledge most of the times... never trust them.



Tell me about it. I just saw one retard blathering on about how it would be preferable to buy an LCD TV etc. over premium phones on Note II reviews section. And that got max votes.
*FACEPALM*


----------



## niraj trehan (May 24, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> U sold Z? :O


sold Z and invested the 10k more to get S4


----------



## RohanM (May 24, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Seriously all xperia phones? My ZL dont have dull screen by any means.



Read it again. i said all "latest" xperias, 2013 launch. yup zl also having washed out colors.
old xperia sl, s, p are having goo screens with good viewing angles. their colors never looked washed out.



n3rd said:


> Tell me about it. I just saw one retard blathering on about how it would be preferable to buy an LCD TV etc. over premium phones on Note II reviews section. And that got max votes.
> *FACEPALM*



?????


----------



## kapilove77 (May 24, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Read it again. i said all "latest" xperias, 2013 launch. yup zl also having washed out colors.
> old xperia sl, s, p are having goo screens with good viewing angles. their colors never looked washed out.



Umm nope. As for my zl it got natural color rather than oversaturated in amoled. With latest update and white balance my zl's screen look more colorful. I played different videos(1080p,720p) and saw pictures and all got very good colors and none looked washed out at all.


----------



## red dragon (May 25, 2013)

^^Try comparing it to One/N4/ip5 or even the ageing 4s.


----------



## RohanM (May 25, 2013)

^^^ Even try comparing to old xperias like SL,P, Also Optimus G they all are really good.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 25, 2013)

@Rohan

When Kapil is happy with the screen, why are you trying to prove him wrong. It's his opinion whether or not he likes the screen. 

Same way your view is your personal opinion. 

I personally do not agree with your point of view and find 2013 Xperias superior to 2012 Xperias. So it depends on the individual what he likes. No need to try to prove each other wrong like this

Don't like it ? Move on, no need to argue with owners and keep repeating your stand.


----------



## Kiss (May 25, 2013)

IS sony's gonna cut down the prices any time soon... ?? The street price in here (Mumbai) is 19k everywhere for XL.


----------



## RohanM (May 25, 2013)

@randomuser111 
Well I was not talking to him if u check the posts, but he just jump in & started praising his ZL.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 25, 2013)

Kiss said:


> IS sony's gonna cut down the prices any time soon... ?? The street price in here (Mumbai) is 19k everywhere for XL.



Checked alfa?


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2013)

Any reviews on Xperia l? Wanted to buy for my sister.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 25, 2013)

RohanM said:


> @randomuser111
> Well I was not talking to him if u check the posts, but he just jump in & started praising his ZL.



Yes because i don't find any flaws and it gives me everything for daily life which i need even more ppi than a human eye need. So why don't i praise about it. Did i said other brand are very bad compare to sony or even zl? No rite?? Then why you telling me My ZL sucks compared to other phones? My ZL rocks i loved it. Take it or leave it. bye.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 25, 2013)

@everyone

Let's end this here now. It's not nice to see such not so friendly arguments here. Just post your opinion once and move on, no need to argue. 

Arguing only leads to unwanted bashing and negative posts. That's the reason I've stopped posting much and just ignore certain posts. It's not worth it to waste your time arguing with someone with a different point of view.

Nor necessary, as each person has his own opinion and view. So all we can do is respect everyone's opinion. 

@nickaustin

No buddy, but the GSMArena review should be out next week


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

Everyone with XDA id's please post here
Xperia L-Discussion etc - xda-developers


----------



## shreymittal (May 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Everyone with XDA id's please post here
> Xperia L-Discussion etc - xda-developers



I forgot my id and password


----------



## bhushan2k (May 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Everyone with XDA id's please post here
> Xperia L-Discussion etc - xda-developers



Let xda create respective forums first..


----------



## RohanM (May 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Everyone with XDA id's please post here
> Xperia L-Discussion etc - xda-developers



quoted u over there....


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2013)

^ Lol 



bhushan2k said:


> Let xda create respective forums first..



They wont, untill they see THAT PHONES ACTIVITY


----------



## randomuser111 (May 26, 2013)

^

Wrong choice serpent, create a thread in Z forum not general android. Nobody will see that thread where you posted. Until L gets its own forum use the Z forum like SP owners  do


----------



## bhushan2k (May 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Lol
> 
> 
> 
> They wont, untill they see THAT PHONES ACTIVITY



Ok..me too quoting ur post..same tdf id 
Change thread name to Xperia L General Discussion if u can..


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Wrong choice serpent, create a thread in Z forum not general android. Nobody will see that thread where you posted. Until L gets its own forum use the Z forum like SP owners  do



Done
Xperia L - xda-developers


----------



## randomuser111 (May 26, 2013)

^

Wrong title choice 

Should have been something like Xperia L users discussion, or Xperia L discussion, Xperia L Indian users etc


----------



## Runjesh (May 26, 2013)

Guys as Xperia SP is not having option to make video calls,can you please tell me some apps to make video calls......


----------



## shreymittal (May 26, 2013)

^^Skype


----------



## Runjesh (May 26, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> ^^Skype



Skype Works fine but other than that ?


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2013)

Runjesh said:


> Skype Works fine but other than that ?


Viber.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 26, 2013)

Runjesh said:


> Skype Works fine but other than that ?


Google Hangout


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2013)

Xperia l @ 17k-Homeshop
Only for Today - Flat 10% Discount on Smartphones


----------



## cooldude94 (May 27, 2013)

Sony xperia l @16k at homeshop18 superdeals grab fast.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2013)

HS18 ROBBERS Charged me 19k


----------



## shreymittal (May 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> HS18 ROBBERS Charged me 19k



You didn't bought XL yet lr did you??


----------



## randomuser111 (May 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> HS18 ROBBERS Charged me 19k



How come ? Did you call CC and ask why ?


----------



## RohanM (May 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> HS18 ROBBERS Charged me 19k



19k for XL !!! Not worth dude.


----------



## prat (May 27, 2013)

@randomuser111
Is there any development on the new firmware for Xperia SP? Its very difficult to actually get information about this device. There is absolutely no dev support right now


----------



## randomuser111 (May 27, 2013)

^

Chill. It's just launched, it takes time to develop a community. 

And also it's still not available globally. So in a few months it should get good community support like Xperia P did. 

Firmware update I have no idea about ETA, but should be within 2  months


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> How come ? Did you call CC and ask why ?



Yea, asked for refund.Now it's COMPLETLY OUT OF STOCK(B&W)  will wait for refund, and buy it again "IF" a deal comes


----------



## prat (May 27, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Chill. It's just launched, it takes time to develop a community.
> 
> ...



Yeah i understand . Hopefully sooner than that.This grey ui is making me mad


----------



## AndroidFan (May 27, 2013)

prat said:


> Yeah i understand . Hopefully sooner than that.This grey ui is making me mad



Install Nova Launcher... Instantly stock experience... Your phone will actually feel faster than it is...


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2013)

For Xperia L discussion- Xperia L-Discussion(Bugs,Roots,apps,themes) - xda-developers

For Posting Xperia L Screenshots- Post Your Xperia L Homescreen Here - xda-developers

If any one can , Please post it in popular sony forums  please


----------



## Kiss (May 29, 2013)

Guys is Xperia L capable to playing 1080p(full Hd videos)?? cause in the gadgets portal review I heard him saying it can only play back 720p video's...


----------



## prat (May 30, 2013)

@kiss
It can play 1080p videos.Check out *www.qualcomm.com/sites/default/files/common/products-services/snapdragon_specs_9-12.pdf

Xperia L has Qualcomm MSM8230 Snapdragon


----------



## Kiss (May 30, 2013)

^^Thanks for the update...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2013)

prat said:


> @kiss
> It can play 1080p videos.Check out *www.qualcomm.com/sites/default/files/common/products-services/snapdragon_specs_9-12.pdf
> 
> Xperia L has Qualcomm MSM8230 Snapdragon


the PDF is really very useful chart for chipset details..thanx


----------



## quagmire (May 31, 2013)

Looks like 6.X" Xperia Flagship has some massive competition coming its way..:

HTC could release 5.9-inch 'phablet' later this year

*asset2.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim2/2013/05/30/HTC_T6-300x182.png


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2013)

Get ready for a REVOLUTIONARY device that will make you say "WOW"  !! 

Get ready for the BEAST


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Get ready for a REVOLUTIONARY device that will make you say "WOW"  !!
> 
> Get ready for the BEAST



Random , The new Sony honami has good viewing angles?And the camera is 20MP ? ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Random , The new Sony honami has good viewing angles?And the camera is 20MP ? ?



Let's just say it has the best screen ever on a mobile device. 

2000:1 + Contrast, and TRILUMINOS technology. 

Camera is a 2/3" 13 megapixel one with Xenon Flash. That is bigger than ALL Sony cybershot cameras except RX100. 

But these are just "Trailer" there are much more "WOW" worthy tech in Honami that I can't reveal now.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Let's just say it has the best screen ever on a mobile device.
> 
> 2000:1 + Contrast, and TRILUMINOS technology.
> 
> ...



When will it get released and what will be the price structure?
I thought the camera would be 20MP.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2013)

20 MP would compromise low light performance, so 20 mp was dropped. Now it has the highest pixel size of ANY phone camera ever made @ 2.4 microns. HTC One was the previous highest with 2.0 microns. 

India release may happen in October, price will be around 40k.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> 20 MP would compromise low light performance, so 20 mp was dropped. Now it has the highest pixel size of ANY phone camera ever made @ 2.4 microns. HTC One was the previous highest with 2.0 microns.
> 
> India release may happen in October, price will be around 40k.



As I thought .. the price 
So , ordered the nexus 4 

BTW any upcoming budget sony phones?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2013)

Yep a few. 

Dual SIM as well

MEdiatek equipped 5 inch qhd, then there is a dual krait 4 incher and another 4.x inch krait dual sim.

All below 20k


----------



## Nipun (May 31, 2013)

^Do you work for Sony?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2013)

Sony phablet 

*www.test-mobile.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/nokia-1030-leak-hum.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yep a few.
> 
> Dual SIM as well
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure,you are Sony Indian head


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony phablet
> 
> *www.test-mobile.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/nokia-1030-leak-hum.jpg


You freaking leaked thier top secret.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2013)

^

LOL I didn't leak that. It's leaked by a French mobile site. And the lumia in that pic is the Nokia phablet.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LOL I didn't leak that. It's leaked by a French mobile site. And the lumia in that pic is the Nokia phablet.


LOOL.


----------



## Nipun (May 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LOL I didn't leak that. It's leaked by a French mobile site. And the lumia in that pic is the Nokia phablet.



Then give the source in the post itself. -__-
And answer us, you work for Sony?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2013)

I was in hurry baba 

And to answer your Q, NO


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

Random, Post in that sony forum you post leaks in  to SPAM XDA with Xperia L request 


*BTW XPERIA SP GOT ITS FORUM TODAY, ENJOY SP USERS*


----------



## quagmire (May 31, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony phablet
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thats one mammoth of a phone..  

BTW, Will the 5" ,S800 flagship share the same specs (Screen, camera, flash etc) as this one ?


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> *BTW XPERIA SP GOT ITS FORUM TODAY, ENJOY SP USERS*



Link?


----------



## Nipun (May 31, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Link?



Sony Xperia SP - xda-developers


----------



## Kiss (May 31, 2013)

Xpeira L dropped to 17850 on flipkart


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Xpeira L dropped to 17850 on flipkart



Permanent or temp?


----------



## Nipun (May 31, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Xpeira L dropped to 17850 on flipkart



Wow, interesting. I'm still getting it for 17k locally so...


----------



## Kiss (May 31, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Permanent or temp?



Seems to be Permanent... As its not a 5% discount thing which we see on selective days...


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony phablet
> 
> *www.test-mobile.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/nokia-1030-leak-hum.jpg



Aaah.. My both top favourite brands 
Seriously.. Nokia should have entered in android too..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 1, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Thats one mammoth of a phone..
> 
> BTW, Will the 5" ,S800 flagship share the same specs (Screen, camera, flash etc) as this one ?





This has a 6.44" screen 1080p, 2 GB RAM, S800 2.3ghz, 3000mAh battery and 1/3.06" (same as Z/ZL) 13 MP camera with LED flash. 

The flagship ( Honami) has 5" 1080p Triluminos, 2 GB RAM, S800 2.3ghz, 2/3" 13 mp camera with Xenon Flash, Walkman chip S Master and a lot more.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

The nokia flagship looks awesome 
Sony might have changed their design ...
Its battery is also a lil bit low compared to sammy mega 6.3


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2013)

Got my xperia L


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 1, 2013)

Congo


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Got my xperia L



OMG Finally !!! 

Congratulations 

Post pics and impressions ASAP


----------



## Nipun (Jun 1, 2013)

Getting mine tomorrow...


----------



## Kiss (Jun 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Got my xperia L




!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> OMG Finally !!!
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> Post pics and impressions ASAP



Impressions: MIND BLOWN.
Amazing Phone,but still getting used to full touch phone 
XPERIA L got some update today, will update it tomo and post pics here

Please suggest me the cheapest 16 gb card with link(COD)

Is this good?
*www.flipkart.com/strontium-memory-card-16-gb-microsd-class-6-adapter/p/itmdf4kfnj8skzxe?pid=ACCDF4KYGZ6MEN6X&ref=1ec46bdb-5685-4bf0-a320-6773aa0f405a&srno=t_6&otracker=from-search&query=16%20gb%20micro%20card%20sd


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Impressions: MIND BLOWN.
> Amazing Phone,but still getting used to full touch phone
> XPERIA L got some update today, will update it tomo and post pics here
> 
> ...



Take it


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 1, 2013)

Why not go for class 10?


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 2, 2013)

xperia ZL(black) @30875 on flipkart !! Is the price reduced by sony or is it a promotion ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Impressions: MIND BLOWN.
> Amazing Phone,but still getting used to full touch phone
> XPERIA L got some update today, will update it tomo and post pics here
> 
> ...



Serp, would be better if you spend lil more and get AT LEAST Class 6, although Class 10 is advisable. And I'm not so sure about Strontium, never heard much about them and not overly positive feedback either. Better to go for Sandisk/Transcend/Sony

I suggest this

*www.flipkart.com/transcend-memory-...VD2F&ref=316181e1-50ea-4234-8667-07bb8da1241a

Cheapest Class 10 16 GB micro SD, plus Transcend is good brand.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Why not go for class 10?



To expensive, but if Any one can find me a cheap class 10 then maybe I would

HORRIBLE BATTERY LIFE ZZZZZZZ,In 50 mins of little facebook the battery went down by 25%. WTH

Btw do we really have to charge the phone 8 hours


----------



## Nipun (Jun 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Serp, would be better if you spend lil more and get AT LEAST Class 6, although Class 10 is advisable. And I'm not so sure about Strontium, never heard much about them and not overly positive feedback either.



I used a Strontium TNT pendrive for over an year without any problems. Then lost it. 

BTW Someone on FB tells me Xperias support upto 128GB SD Cards, despite specifications saying otherwise. Is that true?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

@random, how to save battery man,it's discharging very fast while using 
please suggest me a class 6/10 memory card also please


----------



## Nipun (Jun 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @random, how to save battery man,it's discharging very fast while using



Turn off useless stuff(Wifi, 3G if not in use). Turn brightness down.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @random, how to save battery man,it's discharging very fast while using
> please suggest me a class 6/10 memory card also please



That's normal. Initially all Xperia will have poor battery. It takes 1-2 weeks for battery to settle.

And did you charge for 8 hours ??

If not, do it today but only after the battery runs out completely (0%). Next 2 charge cycles, drain to zero and charge to 100%.

And when not using the phone, turn on battery stamina mode under settings - power management.


*www.flipkart.com/sandisk-memory-ca...ZTZW&ref=76027429-2d9f-4dd9-a6fc-52d3f175d231

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-mb-msaga-...7429-2d9f-4dd9-a6fc-52d3f175d231#read-reviews


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That's normal. Initially all Xperia will have poor battery. It takes 1-2 weeks for battery to settle.
> 
> And did you charge for 8 hours ??
> 
> ...


Nop I dint.
My phone always on stamina mode.

BTW,why does it take so long for Sony pc companion to download the update(it says 2.5 hours rem dam)


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sony servers are busy due to S/Acro S/Ion/SL 4.1.2 update hence the slow speeds

Also try to keep brightness as low as possible. 

Btw are u sure it's a new update ? What's the firmware number ? Is it different from your current firmware ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

yes its some 15.0.a


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> yes its some 15.0.a



Okay


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

Wish it could update faster


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Wish it could update faster



What's your Internet speed?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

1 mbps


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> 1 mbps



Then it's about right as the update would be around 600mb or more


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Then it's about right as the update would be around 600mb or more



Phone update maybe, BUT why is it taking so much time to prepare the computer


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 2, 2013)

last night i was downloading keyboard via wifi from blackmart and i turn off the screen but when i opened it. it didn't showed any response then i used hard reset button and started somehow but it didn't show sim card inserted so i restarted again. This time some repair window going on and nothing work else nor it shut down and also my pc wont recognize it. I haven't rooted or anything but it stuck at that repair window at start-up. What should i do?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sony Phablet announcement very soon  In about 3 weeks

6.44 " 1080p IPS wide color gamut
Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz
2 GB RAM
13 mp Exmor RS
Stylus


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

Homescree


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

^

How are the buttons and navbar black and not grey? After update ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> How are the buttons and navbar black and not grey? After update ?



They were never gray


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh I see.

Did you update btw?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 2, 2013)

Bought my SP yesterday....my first  impressions is posted in the XperiaL\SP Discussion page


----------



## Nipun (Jun 2, 2013)

Yours truly is now a proud(so far) owner of Xperia L.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2013)

Guys what's the symbol like a weight measure on top


----------



## Nipun (Jun 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Guys what's the symbol like a weight measure on top



The left most? Stamina Mode..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

@Random user,Do we need to make it to 0% to charge 8 Hours? I charged from 5%, coudn't make it 0%.
Anyways,Hope the battery improves.

CAN Anyone tell me how to turn of vibrate for the currency/data remainin notification I searched everywhere in settings coudn;t find it


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> CAN Anyone tell me how to turn of vibrate for the currency/data remainin notification I searched everywhere in settings coudn;t find it



Now that you mention it, I realize it's irritating me too. Should it not be same as message notification settings?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2013)

^

Yes, turn off vibrate in sound settings

@serpent

Hmmmmm 5% is also okay but next 2 times discharge to at least 1% before charging to 100%. Would be better if the battery is drained slowly and not just in few hours.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Now that you mention it, I realize it's irritating me too. Should it not be same as message notification settings?



Saw everywhere coudn't find it


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmmm 5% is also okay but next 2 times discharge to at least 1% before charging to 100%. Would be better if the battery is drained slowly and not just in few hours.



It drains completely in few hours even if not doing anything. :/


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nipun said:


> It drains completely in few hours even if not doing anything. :/



Yup  since it's new. Battery will settle after a week or two.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

Nipun said:


> It drains completely in few hours even if not doing anything. :/



+1 yeah :/


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nipun said:


> It drains completely in few hours even if not doing anything. :/


Background processes, Bloats. The reason why folks flash AOSP based roms


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Background processes, Bloats. The reason why folks flash AOSP based roms



So any task killer recommended?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So any task killer recommended?


Use greenify (Not sure if it needs root sccess) or else check out Task manager by omniwich

^ in play store


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Background processes, Bloats. The reason why folks flash AOSP based roms



ikr. I was just replying to him since he said "It should take some time, and not finish in few hours".


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

Dam still the vibration for USSD is not off


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2013)

^ 

Post your sound settings and message settings screenshot


----------



## ZTR (Jun 3, 2013)

Try this setting for sound

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/03/ase3anah.jpg

Also greenify requires root.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 3, 2013)

why the hell girls dont listen?? :X one of my friend wants to buy phone..budget 18k.. i have suggested her xperia l for 100 times..n she's made up her mind for canvas hd.. :X i had explained every bit of pros n cons..still she says..canvas hd bhari hai..grrrrrrrrr..m gonna do suicide..lol


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 3, 2013)

cuz they are girls


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> why the hell girls dont listen?? :X one of my friend wants to buy phone..budget 18k.. i have suggested her xperia l for 100 times..n she's made up her mind for canvas hd.. :X i had explained every bit of pros n cons..still she says..canvas hd bhari hai..grrrrrrrrr..m gonna do suicide..lol



Serpent's signature turns out to be true.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> why the hell girls dont listen?? :X one of my friend wants to buy phone..budget 18k.. i have suggested her xperia l for 100 times..n she's made up her mind for canvas hd.. :X i had explained every bit of pros n cons..still she says..canvas hd bhari hai..grrrrrrrrr..m gonna do suicide..lol



Same with my friend, told him go for X.L,He bought grand.
Anymore Not gona suggest anyone,Instead I'll come home and most in dumbest things thead like all can laugh


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Same with my friend, told him go for X.L,He bought grand.
> Anymore Not gona suggest anyone,Instead I'll come home and most in dumbest things thead like all can laugh



seriously man..m not gonna put my efforts n use precious brain to search any mobile for a girl from now onwards..girls goes for looks..hence proved..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> seriously man..m not gonna put my efforts n use precious brain to search any mobile for a girl from now onwards..girls goes for looks..hence proved..



Dude Xperia L is the best looking mobile out there


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dude Xperia L is the best looking mobile out there



I know.. I guess in her case she might have seen that big 5" 720p screen having better ppi..so the better crispness rather than internals n features..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 3, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> I know.. I guess in her case she might have seen that big 5" 720p screen having better ppi..so the better crispness rather than internals n features..


 Xperia L is too plasticky to look at although its nice to touch. That Micromax HD has size, looks and a funnyAD on Tata Sky to its advantage And to the ignorant, the Micromax looks more expensive than the Xperia L...
 Btw, i jst love the look of regret on people who bought the Grand. Samsung is very clever, the guy in Samsung R&D must be an Indian who knew how to trick Indians. "BIG IS BETTER DUHHHH" Policy


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 3, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Xperia L is too plasticky to look at although its nice to touch. That Micromax HD has size, looks and a funnyAD on Tata Sky to its advantage And to the ignorant, the Micromax looks more expensive than the Xperia L...
> Btw, i jst love the look of regret on people who bought the Grand. Samsung is very clever, the guy in Samsung R&D must be an Indian who knew how to trick Indians. "BIG IS BETTER DUHHHH" Policy



don't forget Quattro it have Quad Core processor lol


----------



## Nipun (Jun 3, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> And to the ignorant, the Micromax looks more expensive than the Xperia L...



Which micromax are you talking about?
Neither Canvas 2 nor Canvas HD give the look(and feel) Xperia L does.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally!
Xperia L review! 
Sony Xperia L review: Xperia Lite - GSMArena.com


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 3, 2013)

One question When is 4.2 update for Xperia z/zl?


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 3, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> One question When is 4.2 update for Xperia z/zl?



Not before mid of july for sure..


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 4, 2013)

After reading GSMArena's review I just realized it doesn't come with Bravia Engine 
But even without that the screen has indeed scored good in the test


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> After reading GSMArena's review I just realized it doesn't come with Bravia Engine
> But even without that the screen has indeed scored good in the test


It's android mate. One can always port it (there are hell lot of tuts out there) and flash it in CWM or TWRP.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Random user..Does honami camera beats Nokia lumia 925 pureview camera?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Xperia M/ M Dual announced *

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-m-gallery-02-1240x840-1f2efdece1a5bed54e6e8e0a0a12ce35.png
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=156527

4 inch 854x480
Krait Dual 1 ghz
1 GB RAM
4 GB Internal
5 MP Exmor RS camera
NFC
1750 mAh battery

India launch late July, Price around 15k

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-m-gallery-03-1240x840-64f1ee9dab86d02f4725fd29fc37aa1b.png


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

I Battery doesn't seem to get any better zzzzzzzz, Just little music and browsing and little camera battery down from 84 to 65 WTF


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 4, 2013)

^

Told you, it will take 2 weeks.


@kalam_gohab

Honami camera is MUCH better than Lumia 925.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Told you, it will take 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Wooooooot Thank god...


----------



## ZTR (Jun 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *Xperia M/ M Dual announced *
> 4 inch 854x480
> Krait Dual 1 ghz
> 1 GB RAM
> ...



My next phone!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

Sony has something in every budget now 
10-15k-Xperia M
15-20-Xperia L
20-30-XPERIA SP/ZR
30+-ZL/Z


----------



## Kiss (Jun 4, 2013)

^ +1 

& Congo Serp on L...


----------



## Shah (Jun 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Sony has something in every budget now
> 10-15k-Xperia M
> 15-20-Xperia L
> 20-30-XPERIA SP/ZR
> 30+-ZL/Z


You left the Xperia E.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Sony has something in every budget now
> 10-15k-Xperia M
> 15-20-Xperia L
> 20-30-XPERIA SP/ZR
> 30+-ZL/Z



Entry: ~10k - E / E Dual
Budget: ~15k - M / M Dual
Low-Mid: ~17.5k - L
Mid-High: ~24 - SP
Top-End: ~31 - ZR / ~34 - ZL / ~36 - Z


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

If Sony Advertises They can beat samsung, but wth This IS India 

IMO, Sony should release that cheap quad core phone fast


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> It's android mate. One can always port it (there are hell lot of tuts out there) and flash it in CWM or TWRP.



Link of any successful port ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Link of any successful port ?


This. Even my burst got one


----------



## lywyre (Jun 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> This. Even my burst got one



That blog (one) is open to invited readers only


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2013)

lywyre said:


> That blog (one) is open to invited readers only


ohh sorry, forgot that  


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/fzzmeys.png



Here is the screenshot!


----------



## Empirial (Jun 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *Xperia M/ M Dual announced *
> 
> *api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-m-gallery-02-1240x840-1f2efdece1a5bed54e6e8e0a0a12ce35.png
> *www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=156527
> ...



Sony ne LG, Samsung, HTC ke Midrange Dual Sim Phones ki Chhadi Uttar Di


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 5, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Sony ne LG, Samsung, HTC ke Midrange Dual Sim Phones ki Chhadi Uttar Di



HAAN par battery is low


----------



## Empirial (Jun 5, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> HAAN par battery is low



Phir bhi Uttar Di...


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi again ,guys i did'nt get a chance to grab this phone & experience the camara quality so  nipun & serpent how's the camara comparing with l720 & grand ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Camera is the best under 20k,but I think lumia might have a better camera


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 5, 2013)

must be better than grand in camera ?

how is the battery ?

i have tried lumia'S camera it is bluish.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Battery is Ok-You will get upto 16 hours on heavy usage, and upto 26 hours on low usage(little facebook,1-2 clicks,little flipboard,music etc)


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 5, 2013)

xl camera vs grand ? serp


----------



## Nipun (Jun 5, 2013)

IamGENIUS said:


> Hi again ,guys i did'nt get a chance to grab this phone & experience the camara quality so  nipun & serpent how's the camara comparing with l720 & grand ?



See the outdoor camera samples(low light samples on next page):
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/174458-xperia-l-sp-thread.html#post1916893

I didn't try much on Grand, but L's camera *seemed to be* better than Grand. I can *probably *give a Grand's camera vs Xperia L's camera in next week.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

IamGENIUS said:


> xl camera vs grand ? serp



XL


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 5, 2013)

will let me know the final result of ua battle ! btw congo serp & nipun for xl

battery could have been better but anyway best phone under 20k !

the Most talked about thing was display ? how"s that specially outdoors in bright sunlight ?

 I am Gonna buy it soon 

*Guys Display ?? *


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Its okay I seriously Suggest you get xperia L

Xperia L Is now 16.9k, Officialy.
You can get in flipkart for 16.2k


----------



## ZTR (Jun 5, 2013)

IamGENIUS said:


> xl camera vs grand ? serp



Grand has a better camera and video recording but that's it.

In other terms XL beats the crap out if Grand


----------



## eduku (Jun 5, 2013)

@ Xperia L owners 
Does it come with bundled headphones within the box? 
Gsmarena review says it doesn't come with headphones in the box. 
Sony headphones are really great so it'll be nice to get a pair with the phone itself...


----------



## Nipun (Jun 5, 2013)

eduku said:


> @ Xperia L owners
> Does it come with bundled headphones within the box?
> Gsmarena review says it doesn't come with headphones in the box.
> Sony headphones are really great so it'll be nice to get a pair with the phone itself...



I did get earphones.


----------



## eduku (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^ Great.


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 5, 2013)

I am buying it this sunday


----------



## Kiss (Jun 5, 2013)

chk out the offer for the day... Xperia L for 16140 on flipkart...


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 5, 2013)

@ kiss i cannot buy before sunday  cos that's when my dad is coming


----------



## Kiss (Jun 5, 2013)

^ You could place an order today, Take option as Cash on Delivery... And collect ur delivery on Monday... 

I just did that... My expected delivery is on 10th...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Kiss said:


> ^ You could place an order today, Take option as Cash on Delivery... And collect ur delivery on Monday...
> 
> I just did that... My expected delivery is on 10th...



Congo  Xperia L for that price is A STEAL


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 5, 2013)

gr8 idea i can do that k i should place an order now !

yea


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 5, 2013)

Good to see people going for Xperia L. If nexus launched at under 20k it would be hit but no lg want more money and too late.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 5, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Good to see people going for Xperia L. If nexus launched at under 20k it would be hit but no lg want more money and too late.



If it was under 20k, I would be holding it in my hands right now...


----------



## eduku (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^  
+1


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2013)

Kiss said:


> chk out the offer for the day... Xperia L for 16140 on flipkart...
> 
> View attachment 10869



Actually, Xperia L's price dropped to 17k.

Sony Xperia L - Buy Sony Xperia L Diamond White Online at Best Prices in India - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

Xperia L Dual Sim variant may be launched in coming months.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

None of my notification lights are working... Only it works like when I see a photo or open walkman


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

You mean for SMS, missed calls etc?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> You mean for SMS, missed calls etc?



Yes SMS,Missed calls,whatsapp,hike


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yes SMS,Missed calls,whatsapp,hike



Turn OFF stamina mode and report back  It's a bug I believe, was the case in Z. Should be fixed in next update.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Its not on stamina mode


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

Have you turned on notification light in settings ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

Yea, it working now but all the notification lights are light purple


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

You can change the colors too, there are settings to change notification colors.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> You can change the colors too, there are settings to change notification colors.



Yea, I did change but still the color is the same(CHANGE color in whatsapp)


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yea, I did change but still the color is the same(CHANGE color in whatsapp)



Oops yes, Xperia L's notification light is single colored only. It won't show other colors I believe.

Still you can confirm it by doing this:

Open Dialler. Enter *#*#7378423#*#*

Then go to service tests

Illumination/LED

Check if it shows other colors too


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Oops yes, Xperia L's notification light is single colored only. It won't show other colors I believe.
> 
> Still you can confirm it by doing this:
> 
> ...



It shows man, if you open album or walkman u get many colors,red,yellow,greeen etc


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It shows man, if you open album or walkman u get many colors,red,yellow,greeen etc



I meant for notification. I've not seen any video/pic of XL where it shows any other color.

Look into settings, maybe there is something to change the color.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

^ oh then its fine


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 6, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/06/rudybe5y.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/06/dere3azy.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/06/ybama9uh.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/06/eba7epu7.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

He willl go and buy Grand at last


----------



## Kiss (Jun 6, 2013)

@Serp/Random : What type of Sim Card is required for L (Micro)??


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

@Kiss normal


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> He willl go and buy Grand at last



Ya..u can enjoy further conversation..lol..previous post edited..it's always been so frustrating to reply his questions.. N he's aiming for android developer


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> Ya..u can enjoy further conversation..lol..previous post edited..it's always been so frustrating to reply his questions.. N he's aiming for android developer



Guess what ?
My friends dont even know whats iOS


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2013)

Xperia ka part costly hai?


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 6, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Xperia ka part costly hai?



he thinks xperia parts are from ferrari..


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> he thinks xperia parts are from ferrari..



But why does one need spare parts of a phone?!


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 6, 2013)

he might be thinking about after warranty period..like if in case screen got broken then he will need to pay money to get new one for replacement..


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 6, 2013)

I have ordered Xperia l from flipkart yesterday for 16140 rs


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome congo


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 6, 2013)

some questions Do i Need to buy a new screen guard or what comes with the phone is good enough for a few months ?  have You guys bought any case cover, back cover or flip cover for the phone ? A memory card recommendation ?

BTW the deal is still on if any 1 wanna buy !


----------



## Kiss (Jun 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @Kiss normal




Ok.. Thank You...


----------



## IamGENIUS (Jun 6, 2013)

@ kiss i dont know how but my phone will be delivered till 15 june


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone any idea, I just want to confirm is the notification light multi colered


----------



## Kiss (Jun 6, 2013)

IamGENIUS said:


> @ kiss i dont know how but my phone will be delivered till 15 june



15th thts a long delay... 

Mine would be delivered max by this saturday...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Anyone any idea, I just want to confirm is the notification light multi colered



Try the service test I posted earlier.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Oops yes, Xperia L's notification light is single colored only. It won't show other colors I believe.
> 
> Still you can confirm it by doing this:
> 
> ...



It shows 3 colors


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2013)

IamGENIUS said:


> some questions Do i Need to buy a new screen guard or what comes with the phone is good enough for a few months ?  have You guys bought any case cover, back cover or flip cover for the phone ? A memory card recommendation ?
> 
> BTW the deal is still on if any 1 wanna buy !



Screen guard that comes with the phone is crap, get a new guard as soon as you get the phone for real the touch.
I purchased a back cover/case for my Xperia L for 100 bucks as no flipcover was available.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bought xperia zl for 30500 in delhi pretty satisfied with the phone only gripes are average camera performance and loudspeaker volume . Battery life is good getting around 3.5-4 hrs on screen time with gaming , web browsing and listening to music that after only 3 days expect it to increase a bit. sony music app is awesome can steam and download all songs . 
The free case i received with zl hides the ir sensor hence i cannot use it with case .what stupidity by sony. can anyone recommend me a case with space for ir sensor ? thanks in advance.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 7, 2013)

cooldude94 said:


> Bought xperia zl for 30500 in delhi pretty satisfied with the phone only gripes are average camera performance and loudspeaker volume . Battery life is good getting around 3.5-4 hrs on screen time with gaming , web browsing and listening to music that after only 3 days expect it to increase a bit. sony music app is awesome can steam and download all songs .
> The free case i received with zl hides the ir sensor hence i cannot use it with case .what stupidity by sony. can anyone recommend me a case with space for ir sensor ? thanks in advance.



Sony Xperia Z L Cases & News Blog
Check in this website


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 7, 2013)

Xperia phablet also features *Triluminos LCD and X-Reality engine* (successor to Bravia Engine 2) 


@coolkdude94

Update your ZL to latest firmware, you won't have complaints about camera


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia phablet also features *Triluminos LCD and X-Reality engine* (successor to Bravia Engine 2)
> 
> 
> @coolkdude94
> ...



But the Phablet has same design like its previous predecessor!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 7, 2013)

^

Yup. 

It will be named Xperia ZU

2.3 ghz Snapdragon 800 MSM8974
Adreno 330
6.44 " 1080p Triluminos LCD with X-Reality
2 GB RAM
16 GB Internal
8 MP Exmor RS camera
Stylus
3000mAh battery
NFC
6.5mm thin
Glass front and back
IP58 Water resistant


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 7, 2013)

Sony event in Germany stopped me from getting nexus ...


----------



## lywyre (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ Rumours say XZ may be the next Google Edition phone (after Samsung S4) with vanilla JB 4.2 

Gizmodo


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 7, 2013)

@random what will be the expected price of Xperia M Dual and when it will be launched ?? My friend looking for it


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 7, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> @random what will be the expected price of Xperia M Dual and when it will be launched ?? My friend looking for it



Will be around 14-15


----------



## Kiss (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys, any Idea how can I backup my N73 messages to XL??

P.S: I was able to create .csv file containing all my messages...


----------



## Nipun (Jun 7, 2013)

Try *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.toilelibre.libe.athg2sms&hl=en


----------



## Kiss (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Nipun.. Would try it out..


----------



## ZTR (Jun 7, 2013)

lywyre said:


> ^^ Rumours say XZ may be the next Google Edition phone (after Samsung S4) with vanilla JB 4.2
> 
> Gizmodo



Well Z already has official AOSP support so...


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 7, 2013)

Xperia Z google eddition shut up and take my money


----------



## theserpent (Jun 7, 2013)

WTH! Battery down from 88%(as at 8 AM) to 64% as of now
That To I DINT USE THE PHONE,and mobile data,wifi was off


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> WTH! Battery down from 88%(as at 8 AM) to 64% as of now
> That To I DINT USE THE PHONE,and mobile data,wifi was off



It would be due to some "battery hog" app u may have installed.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It would be due to some "battery hog" app u may have installed.



Stamina mode is POS, it's just a MARKETING GIMIK


----------



## ZTR (Jun 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Stamina mode is POS, it's just a MARKETING GIMIK



Use Greenify


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 7, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Use Greenify


It needs root and he don't want to root this "New smartphone"


----------



## Kiss (Jun 7, 2013)

I know Xperia L cannot capture 1080p videos... However Sony India Says something different 

chk this out Xperia L : Xperia



Spoiler


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 7, 2013)

This is awesome...(xperia phablet)
 this will create some serious competition in mobile companies
.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 7, 2013)

cooldude94 said:


> Bought xperia zl for 30500 in delhi pretty satisfied with the phone only gripes are average camera performance and loudspeaker volume . Battery life is good getting around 3.5-4 hrs on screen time with gaming , web browsing and listening to music that after only 3 days expect it to increase a bit. sony music app is awesome can steam and download all songs .
> The free case i received with zl hides the ir sensor hence i cannot use it with case .what stupidity by sony. can anyone recommend me a case with space for ir sensor ? thanks in advance.



Congrats dude now we both have ZL. And yea that snap on cover covers the IR sensor which is annoying.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 8, 2013)

Xperia L review

Sony Xperia L Review


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 8, 2013)

any way to record fm? :'(


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 8, 2013)

@ serpent i have'nt seen any one complaining about the battery backup neither in flipkart nor in youtube reviews ! i think ua battery is defective you  should call sony customer care !

@ random camera of grand vs xperia l camera ??


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 8, 2013)

Camera quality is about the same I'd say. Grand is slightly better with better colors. You can check GSMArena photo compare tool and judge yourself.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 8, 2013)

@random any xperia L cover out yet?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think so, not yet.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 8, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> @ serpent i have'nt seen any one complaining about the battery backup neither in flipkart nor in youtube reviews ! i think ua battery is defective you  should call sony customer care !
> 
> @ random camera of grand vs xperia l camera ??



Maybe , Well but as all the tests.. I do get 1 full day on Normal usage


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 8, 2013)

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/3884/capturekja.png


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well since the BAAP of all smartphones for 2013 will be announced soon, I must post the specs here so you guys read it first from me 

Sony's REAL 2013 flagship - Honami  -C6802

5" 1920x1080 Triluminos LCD with 2000:1 + Contrast Ratio, X-Reality Engine, OptiContrast panel, 178 degree viewing angle
Snapdragon MSM8X74 2.3 ghz, Adreno 330
2 GB RAM
16/32 GB Internal
*2/3"* 13 MP Sony Exmor RS camera with Xenon flash & Dual LED + Interchangeable lenses ( Bigger sensor than almost all point n shoots)
S-Master MX Mobile audio amplifier, Walkman Audio. Clear Audio +, Clear Stereo
~9.5-10.5mm thin
NFC
4G LTE 
IP58 Water/Dust resistance, Shock Resistance
Glass + Metal/Carbon Fiber construction
Dual Stereo Speakers
IR Blaster
3000mAh high stamina battery


And all this coupled with the most beautiful phone design Sony has ever produced. 

I guess some explanation is needed regarding the camera. It's 2/3" sensor which is much bigger than most point and shoot smartphones and WAYY bigger than the sensors in android smartphones like Xperia Z, Galaxy S4, Htc One etc.

It also has the industry's highest pixel size of 2.14 microns, that's higher than the previous best 2.0 on Htc One. 

More details can be found here. 1/3" is the sensor size of most smartphones including Z, S4,Lumia 920 etc

*i.imgur.com/gO6AJuc.jpg

*vr-zone.com/articles/sony-honami-cyber-shot-camera-phone-details-leaked/19881.html


----------



## RohanM (Jun 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> WTH! Battery down from 88%(as at 8 AM) to 64% as of now
> That To I DINT USE THE PHONE,and mobile data,wifi was off



Use *Snapdragon battery guru*. using it on my *N4* & it's making the difference for sure.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally i have bought xperia l !

only question my dedicated camera key not launching camara it is just auto focussing ? how to enable that ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Open Camera then change quick launch settings.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

there are afew options there which one to choose ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Choose Launch and Capture


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

None of those options are working !


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony's REAL 2013 flagship - Honami -C6802

Ooo my dream comes true to real life!!!
I think a 20mp camera will be super....(I know pixels don't speak but quality speaks, but for boasting around, 20mp for a phone is huge)


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

@ random what to do ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> @ random what to do ?



Hmmm. Let's wait for Serp


----------



## Empirial (Jun 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Well since the BAAP of all smartphones for 2013 will be announced soon, I must post the specs here so you guys read it first from me
> 
> Sony's REAL 2013 flagship - Honami  -C6802
> 
> ...



Phone Ho Toh Aisa....Warna Smartphones Toh Salora Bhi Banati Hai!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hahaha nice one Empirial


----------



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> only question my dedicated camera key not launching camara it is just auto focussing ? how to enable that ?



How does it auto focus if camera app is not launched? :/


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

bro after launching camara app when i am pressing its focusing not taking pictures ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

*amanandandroid.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/xperia-z-camera_quick_launch.jpg

Choose the option Launch and Capture. I believe you have Launch Only chosen


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

still not working  do i need to call sony customer care ?

its doing the same thing in quick launch off & Launch and Capture options???

any one plsss reply


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes u may call customer care


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

18001037799 is this the no of cc !

or should i update to 15.0.a.1.13 version may be this can solve the problem ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> 18001037799 is this the no of cc !
> 
> or should i update to 15.0.a.1.13 version may be this can solve the problem ?



Yes try updating. 

And no, the number is 1800-3000-2800


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

k thanx


----------



## write2anandsharma (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it VFM to buy Xperia P or SL from ebay @ 13,809.00 and 18,809.00 respectively. Please comment that should i go for* L or SP*, OR *P or SL*.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Finally i have bought xperia l !
> 
> only question my dedicated camera key not launching camara it is just auto focussing ? how to enable that ?



Bro hold the Camera key for almost 3-5 sec...  and press it from a bit hard... you'll get a vibration and the cam would start..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

write2anandsharma said:


> Is it VFM to buy Xperia P or SL from ebay @ 13,809.00 and 18,809.00 respectively. Please comment that should i go for* L or SP*, OR *P or SL*.



Without warranty from Ebay ? Not recommended. Get Xperia L from Flipkart at 16k


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

@Random.. do we have an update log from sony which would tell us the effective changes which would be installed in that update... ??


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes u get a log for major updates but I believe this particular update has no log as it's a very minor update


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmm... thanks....


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 10, 2013)

@random
How is the design of honami ? similar to its predecessors or better? At present HTC one has the best design...


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

Not Working ! really very sad bought it yesterday now i need to find a service centre !


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> @random
> How is the design of honami ? similar to its predecessors or better? At present HTC one has the best design...



Much better.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2013)

@random Honami has OIS or not? Coz Lumia EOS is expected to feature 41MP sensor with OIS


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't have confirmation on that, although it probably does (maybe Optical Steadyshot) since the Lumia 920/925/928 sensor and OIS system is from Sony.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

My phone(XL) is always a bit Hot near the ear piece .... is it normal?


----------



## Empirial (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia ZR up for pre-order in India at Rs. 29990


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Sony Xperia ZR up for pre-order in India at Rs. 29990



Yep. 28k will be the street price, might drop to 27 soon after launch


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2013)

Kiss said:


> My phone(XL) is always a bit Hot near the ear piece .... is it normal?



Nop I dont get it
Phones battery is little better, But still standy drain is to much
Morning it was around 85% at 4 it was around 75% still 4 it was in stand by wifi/data off


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

^

As I suggested earlier, it is due some "bad app". With stamina mode you should lose no more than 5% overnight. Few days back I installed Snapdragon battery guru on my phone. I lost 30% battery in just 1 hour. Imagine !!

Some apps can really screw your battery life bad, you need to find what that app is


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

I meant... The phone was a bit warmer near the ear piece without me being on the call... 

i.e.
Was playing with the phone for arnd an hour... then i got a call, tht time the ear piece(of the handset) was a bit warmer as if i was on call for quite some time...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kiss said:


> I meant... The phone was a bit warmer near the ear piece without me being on the call...
> 
> i.e.
> Was playing with the phone for arnd an hour... then i got a call, tht time the ear piece(of the handset) was a bit warmer as if i was on call for quite some time...




Were you playing games ? Or what? The back was warm too or only the front ?


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

wasn't playing games.. was surfing, watching videos... But yes even the back was warm...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kiss said:


> wasn't playing games.. was surfing, watching videos... But yes even the back was warm...



Then it's normal. The CPU is placed around around that area and its natural for it to get warm after some heavy usage.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Then it's normal. The CPU is placed around around that area and its natural for it to get warm after some heavy usage.




 Thanks...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> As I suggested earlier, it is due some "bad app". With stamina mode you should lose no more than 5% overnight. Few days back I installed Snapdragon battery guru on my phone. I lost 30% battery in just 1 hour. Imagine !!
> 
> Some apps can really screw your battery life bad, you need to find what that app is



Hmm,Let's see maybe Android 4.2 will fix it


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Install this app

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vertiform.android.app.batteryspy&hl=en

And check what app is eating your battery

Sony can't fix it, it is due to some app u have installed. So you need to find that app and  uninstall it

And also do you close apps or leave all apps running even when not using the phone ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Install this app
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vertiform.android.app.batteryspy&hl=en
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

How long does it take to completely charge the phone from 0%... Its been almost more than 90mins and its only 77% done...  (its my first time charging)


----------



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea, it is slow. I don't know the exact time as I usually charge it while sleeping but it is longer than other phones.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2013)

and Nipun is the charge sufficient for the whole day as Serp has some problems with his battery life??


----------



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2013)

Kiss said:


> and Nipun is the charge sufficient for the whole day as Serp has some problems with his battery life??



Yea, I charge it in night only. I am not a very heavy user though. Mostly WiFi and Data are on all the time, around 50% brightness and whatsapp running mostly. Also use camera to click 3-4 photos daily, and am left with around 20-30% battery. Watched movie on it with 60% battery, with WiFi on in background and switching to whatsapp in between multiple times and had 20% left.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm... Thanks for the info.. would post my observations tomorrow..

Guys last night i just was totally surprised and shocked to see my battery drain from 94% to 82% while on standby in an hours time... 
I tried to do some R&D to put some brakes on this draining. In my observations i saw an app "*MediaServer*" taking up almost constantly 50% of my battery's life... second was *"Android System" *on 24-25%.

I restarted my phone, cleaned the running apps.. Cleared the Cached apps... but still this app isn't bulging... Yes in the process i managed to get its consumption down to 35% and then it kept going down (Now its at 23%) but its still present. Now the android system is at 39%. Some other apps are below 5%.

I'm not pretty sure how i can control this app as it keeps sucking the power as we remove the pulp from a fruit...

Now in the morning it was 75%(drain in standby isn't normal but fine can manage 7% drain for 7 hrs)

Any Suggestions/Idea's... Help!! 



theserpent said:


> randomuser111 said:
> 
> 
> > Install this app
> ...




Serp... Did you check is this the app causing the problem for you too??


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 11, 2013)

You people seem to have some serious issues with the battery life.
Do turn on the Extended battery mode/Stamina mode...it significantly extends your standby time. Then you shall lose as much as only 2-3% in 5-6 hours 
Those power saver modes indeed are not gimmicks, I can confirm it from my experience


----------



## theserpent (Jun 11, 2013)

Not bad when i left for college had 97% battery when I came back at 3:15 it was around 90% Ill delete betterbattery stats today and see the standy time tomo



Kiss said:


> Hmm... Thanks for the info.. would post my observations tomorrow..
> 
> Guys last night i just was totally surprised and shocked to see my battery drain from 94% to 82% while on standby in an hours time...
> I tried to do some R&D to put some brakes on this draining. In my observations i saw an app "*MediaServer*" taking up almost constantly 50% of my battery's life... second was *"Android System" *on 24-25%.
> ...


DRAIN IN STAND BY see Im not alone


----------



## Kiss (Jun 11, 2013)

@Random ...  i forgot to charge it for 8 hours the first time from 0%... Now again I have brought the battery to 0% should i keep the charging on for 8 hours this time(this would be second time charging), so that it keeps charging even its 100%..

And i can use the phone while its charging right??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kiss said:


> @Random ...  i forgot to charge it for 8 hours the first time from 0%... Now again I have brought the battery to 0% should i keep the charging on for 8 hours this time(this would be second time charging), so that it keeps charging even its 100%..
> 
> And i can use the phone while its charging right??


----------



## Kiss (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks pratyush997.. that was really very informative.... I read on pg 39 abt the battery ... so was very curious to know if i was doing it right...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Thanks pratyush997.. that was really very informative.... I read on pg 39 abt the battery ... so was very curious to know if i was doing it right...


You're welcome.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

@Kiss

Yes you can do that, and no it's not a myth. There is an entire thread on XDA  about the benefit of doing what I mentioned.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @Kiss
> 
> Yes you can do that, and no it's not a myth. There is an entire thread on XDA  about the benefit of doing what I mentioned.



Ok, thank you... will do that... As there's no harm in extending the time of charging as its not gonna harm in anyway...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

^

Exactly !! 

Also check this thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/171673-sony-xperia-ion-battery-drains-fast.html


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 12, 2013)

@ Random how many times should one do fully discharge & then full charge ?

2nd thing after an hour of internet and gaming my phone got heated up is it normal ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> @ Random how many times should one do fully discharge & then full charge ?
> 
> 2nd thing after an hour of internet and gaming my phone got heated up is it normal ?



Yup that's normal as long as it's not as hot as a microwave oven. 

And the battery procedure should be followed 3 times. 

Even later, try to recharge your phone only after battery has drained to at least 20%


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 12, 2013)

3rd thing yesterday i started charging at 7 pm 1% battery  & was also using it till 8pm then i left it to fully charge it fully charged around 10 pm ? was that normal ?

@serp & Nipun how much time does your phone takes to fully charge from 1 % i am gonna test it now with stamina mode on & no Downloading ?

Btw my quick launch key has started working now after update


----------



## Kiss (Jun 12, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Btw my quick launch key is working now after update




Thts nice to know....


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 12, 2013)

@ kiss  how much time ua phone takes to fully charge & does it heat up after a bit of usage ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

@Jay

It is recommended you do NOT use the phone when charging for the first 3 charge cycles.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 12, 2013)

@ k random btw yesterday was the third charge cycle  

Guys xperia l in ebay is around 12500 how"s that? with warranty


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

^

Link ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 12, 2013)

Battery is better now 
Morning at 7:30 I had around 98% when I came back around 3:00 it was 94%
Mobile data was on, So battery has improved .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2013)

I read somewhere that Discharging battery completely and then doing a full (100%) recharge will increase battery life...so,dont charge the battery until its 3~4% which I do with my phone.


----------



## rst (Jun 12, 2013)

What about its picture /video quality ??

My friend said that "Go for android(galaxy s4 or xpedia) or iphone,they have better picture /video quality than digital cameras"

Is it true ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2013)

badly waiting for Xperia M launch .. Hope Sony doesnt dissapoint in pricing


----------



## Kiss (Jun 12, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> @ kiss  how much time ua phone takes to fully charge & does it heat up after a bit of usage ?



It takes complete 2 hours to charge the phone..  I have observed both the times i have charged my phone..
Yea it gets a bit hot after a bit of usage... 

Now, wht i have done is first time i charged till 100% and took it out from charging as soon as it was 100.. 
Second time(last night) i only kept it for an hour extra after it was fully charged... 
Both the times it was from 0 to 100%.

However one good observation was that the battery did only came down to 98% from 99%, when i checked in the morning. (I had kept the stamina mode on )

Today I'll keep it for charging at night for 8 hours after I bring it down to 0.



rst said:


> What about its picture /video quality ??
> 
> My friend said that "Go for android(galaxy s4 or xpedia) or iphone,they have better picture /video quality than digital cameras"
> 
> Is it true ??



Imho ... I dont think so... S4 comes for 40k and I dont think so it would take over the image quality produced by DSC-RX1(34k)


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 12, 2013)

What are the apps u guys have have installed as of now ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

rst said:


> What about its picture /video quality ??
> 
> My friend said that "Go for android(galaxy s4 or xpedia) or iphone,they have better picture /video quality than digital cameras"
> 
> Is it true ??



No. The only two phones that can deliver better image quality than digital cameras were Nokia N8 and Nokia Pureview 808. *Were* as both are out of production now but you can still get them through some stores.

No Galaxy or Xperia comes betters a decent digital camera as of date.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> badly waiting for Xperia M launch .. Hope Sony doesnt dissapoint in pricing



Well if we go by Germany and UK pricing then expect to be dissapointed as they translate into 18k-20k 

Sony Xperia M gets priced in the UK and Germany - GSMArena.com news


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

It will be priced lower than L in India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Well if we go by Germany and UK pricing then expect to be dissapointed as they translate into 18k-20k
> 
> Sony Xperia M gets priced in the UK and Germany - GSMArena.com news



how the hell is that even possible.. M is a stripped down version of L.. How can it be priced more than L itself !!!
F*ck LOGIC sony


----------



## theserpent (Jun 12, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Well if we go by Germany and UK pricing then expect to be dissapointed as they translate into 18k-20k
> 
> Sony Xperia M gets priced in the UK and Germany - GSMArena.com news



WTH,18K Imposible!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

Which is why I always tell don't just cross convert currency for pricing. It never works that way. !!!


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 12, 2013)

guyz listen to randomuser111 hes saying the right thing.


----------



## rst (Jun 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No. The only two phones that can deliver better image quality than digital cameras were Nokia N8 and Nokia Pureview 808. *Were* as both are out of production now but you can still get them through some stores.
> 
> No Galaxy or Xperia comes betters a decent digital camera as of date.





Kiss said:


> Imho ... I dont think so... S4 comes for 40k and I dont think so it would take over the image quality produced by DSC-RX1(34k)



I am comparing it with digital camera SX150 or SX160


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

rst said:


> I am comparing it with digital camera SX150 or SX160



SX160 will blow away any Galaxy or Xperia with ease


----------



## rst (Jun 12, 2013)

samsung galaxy s4 zoom is great hope for mobile camera


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

rst said:


> samsung galaxy s4 zoom is great hope for mobile camera



Naah. It's crap. See GSMarena samples, pathetic to say the least.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2013)

rst said:


> What about its picture /video quality ??
> 
> My friend said that "Go for android(galaxy s4 or xpedia) or iphone,they have better picture /video quality than digital cameras"
> 
> Is it true ??



no camera phone, whether its S4, iP5 or L920 can give better picture/video quality than digital camera having the same resolution or that comes with the same price as the phone PERIOD. try comparing yourself.



randomuser111 said:


> SX160 will blow away any Galaxy or Xperia with ease



+1 to this


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Sony phablet Xperia Z Ultra !!!*

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Xperia-Z-Ultra-Invite.jpg
*cdn01.androidauthority.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Sony-logo-aa-5-600px.jpg


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys last night i found an issue with my phone its brightness is automatically increasing & Decreasing in same lighting conditions ? last night when i was using it lights were off so it was dark & so the changes in brightness were noticeable !


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Guys last night i found an issue with my phone its brightness is automatically increasing & Decreasing in same lighting conditions ? last night when i was using it lights were off so it was dark & so the changes in brightness were noticeable !



Yes that's due to the Auto brightness feature. Turn it off if you don't want the brightness to change according to lighting


----------



## quagmire (Jun 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *Sony phablet Xperia Z Ultra !!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What are the specs? S800 flagship?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

quagmire said:


> What are the specs? S600?



6.44" 1080p Triluminos LCD, OptiContrast Panel and X-Reality Engine
Snapdragon 800 2.3ghz Quad Core, Adreno 330
2 GB RAM
16 GB Internal, microSD expansion
8MP Exmor Rs camera
IP58 dust/water resistance
Stylus
6.5mm thin
3000mAh battery


----------



## quagmire (Jun 13, 2013)

Spoiler



*cdn03.androidauthority.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/sony-xperia-zu-togari-leak-1.jpg



What is this


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2013)

Xperia Cat


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 13, 2013)

no random you got me wrong ! I said it was changing without _*any change in lighting*_ condition? How & Why ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> no random you got me wrong ! I said it was changing without _*any change in lighting*_ condition? How & Why ?



Try disabling "Adapt to lighting conditions". If your hand or something is around the light sensor that might happen



quagmire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is also Xperia Z Ultra.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> 6.44" 1080p Triluminos LCD, OptiContrast Panel and X-Reality Engine
> Snapdragon 800 2.3ghz Quad Core, Adreno 330
> 2 GB RAM
> 16 GB Internal, microSD expansion
> ...



*3000mAh + 6.5mm thinness*   

Do want one badly


----------



## roh15 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm waiting for xperia m dual  ! when it may launch in India and at what price..??


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 13, 2013)

me too


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

lywyre said:


> *3000mAh + 6.5mm thinness*
> 
> Do want one badly



Will be around 42k in India. 

Dimensions 179.2 x 92 x 6.5mm


----------



## lywyre (Jun 13, 2013)

I am going to settle for L/M in July/Aug. Seems good enough for me


----------



## Empirial (Jun 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> 6.44" 1080p Triluminos LCD, OptiContrast Panel and X-Reality Engine
> Snapdragon 800 2.3ghz Quad Core, Adreno 330
> 2 GB RAM
> 16 GB Internal, microSD expansion
> ...



Allah Ke Name Pe Give Give Baba...
Koi Toh Yeh Mujhe Gift Karo


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Allah Ke Name Pe Give Give Baba...
> Koi Toh Yeh Mujhe Gift Karo



Pehle soch lo. Wo chahiye ya phir ye : -

5.0" 1920x1080 Triluminos, OptiContrast, X-Reality Engine, 2000:1 + Contrast Ratio
Snapdragon MSM8974 2.3 ghz, Adreno 330
2 GB RAM
32 GB Internal, microSD expansion
2/3" 20/13 MP Exmor RS camera with Sony G lens, Cybershot Camera UI, Camera shutter key, Interchangeable lenses
Xenon + Dual LED Flash, Mobile BIONZ Image processing
NFC, One Touch Sharing, WIFI Miracast
BT 4.0
S-Master MX Mobile Audio Amplifier
1080p Exmor R front camera 2.2 MP
Dual Stereo speakers
Android 4.2.2, new Xperia UI
4G LTE
Tough Shatter proof Glass on front ( Tougher than Xperia Z Dragontrail glass)
3000mAh battery, new improved STAMINA mode
Glass + Metal/Carbon Fiber body
IP 55/58 dust, water resistance, shock resistance. No flap on audio jack
IR Remote


----------



## Empirial (Jun 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Pehle soch lo. Wo chahiye ya phir ye : -
> 
> 5.0" 1920x1080 Triluminos, OptiContrast, X-Reality Engine, 2000:1 + Contrast Ratio
> Snapdragon MSM8974 2.3 ghz, Adreno 330
> ...



Aaeeeh...Kasam Birth Dene Wale Ki. This one is a much better option, totally Yummy like Yami


----------



## Kiss (Jun 13, 2013)

Lolzz... Wht will be their prices..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

Both will be around 40-45k


----------



## lywyre (Jun 13, 2013)

Back then during their Ks, Cs and Ts I liked Sony very much as I hated their power adapters/headphones. Good thing Sony and Ericsson partnered, I was skeptical at first if this was a good/bad decision. This has certainly sped up design to delivery at Sony.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 13, 2013)

Z Ultra
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/06/xperia-z-ultra-leaks/gsmarena_001.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice !!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Z Ultra
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/06/xperia-z-ultra-leaks/gsmarena_001.jpg



That is Xperia ZR !!!!!

Not Z Ultra.

GSMArena has gone mad, yday they posted fake 4.2 UI pics and today posting ZR pic n saying its Z Ultra.

Pathetic

Xperia Z Ultra !! 

Can use normal pencil as stylus on screen 

*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=156590
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=156589
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=156591


----------



## Kiss (Jun 13, 2013)

This is Great...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

Kiss said:


> This is Great...



What is great?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What is great?



This!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What is great?



That you can use Pencil as stylus, All I can hear is Samsung crying now


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh lol. I asked cuz you guys only talk about L all the time


----------



## Empirial (Jun 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> That you can use Pencil as stylus, All I can hear is Samsung crying now



Samsung will then introduce FS Pen (Fountain Stylus Pen). Ink bharo aur kahin bhi likho, you may also use it as pichkari during Holi


----------



## quagmire (Jun 13, 2013)

randomuser111, hardware on Z ultra is ultimate, is there any major software and UI changes we get to to see in this phablet?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think my ZL will serve me for some years now. Good to see sony coming out like this but i do hope they improve on software part and update also.

And here is some hope for us.

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322260


----------



## RohanM (Jun 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That is Xperia ZR !!!!!
> 
> Not Z Ultra.
> 
> ...



It's not ZR - Zr having only 4.55" screen. It's correct news. it's Z ultra - Phablet.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

RohanM said:


> It's not ZR - Zr having only 4.55" screen. It's correct news. it's Z ultra - Phablet.



LOL. Should I use facepalm smiley now ? 

I guess yes.





quagmire said:


> randomuser111, hardware on Z ultra is ultimate, is there any major software and UI changes we get to to see in this phablet?



Yep it gets a new UI and some exclusive software features. One of which is in the above pics I posted.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 14, 2013)

Sony UI in 4.2.2
*doomlord.sylvester20007.com/xperia_z/3.png*doomlord.sylvester20007.com/xperia_z/6.png
*doomlord.sylvester20007.com/xperia_z/5.png*doomlord.sylvester20007.com/xperia_z/7.png
*doomlord.sylvester20007.com/xperia_z/11.png*doomlord.sylvester20007.com/xperia_z/12.png
*doomlord.sylvester20007.com/xperia_z/13.png*doomlord.sylvester20007.com/xperia_z/22.png


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 14, 2013)

Can i get 4.2.2 on Xperia SP?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 14, 2013)

Not yet they didn't official launched it. Z will get it 1st after 1-2 weeks maybe other mobiles with get it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes Z/ZL will get around the end of this month.

SP might get it sometime in August.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

@ random one of my app sidebar lite consuming 2% battery ? should i uninstall but its useful for quick launch ~!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

2% is not much, if u find it useful u can keep it.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry   but is there any thread in TDF to discuss and share android app !


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 14, 2013)

Theres one now.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hahaha * You Stole My Idea !*


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 14, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=174841
App Share Thread


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

@ RANDOM hOW TO UPDATE FIRMWARE ? ANY VIDEO tutorial if possible ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

Simply connect your phone to PC and follow the steps shown by PC Companion software.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sony PC Companion Free Download


Is this the app you are talking about


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

^

Yup


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes Z/ZL will get around the end of this month.
> 
> SP might get it sometime in August.



And XPERIA L


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> And XPERIA L



L too. After SP


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

@ serp how is the battery back up now ? I have been using the phone for 5 days still it sucks any advice appreciable !


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice,Today,When I came back at 3:30 battery was arounnd 98%(standy by for rougly 8:30 hours), after that when I used the phone little little still now,battery is 94% now, Still much much better than DAY 1


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

so There is hope that my battery will also improve !

Anything you to did for battery backup improvement ! or its just improved with the passage of time !

How much will it take to update with a speed if 10 mbps & 800 kbps ?

should i update with a pc affected with virus ?

I am asking this because my friend has a 10 mbps connection but pc is affected with viruses i tried removing them but the virus has affected the system files  2nd option my pc which is virus free but slow connection 800 kbps !


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

Do it on your system 1.5 mbps is more than enough. Will take about 2 hours max


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

10 mbps to dost k pc ki hai mine is 800 kbps that means 4 hour


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

More like 3 hours


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

@ random thanx bro any advice for battery ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

You followed the 0-100 charging advice, right ? 

Just wait for a week or two, battery will improve


----------



## Kiss (Jun 14, 2013)

The battery drain in  Standby is now very less... Its abt 2-3 % over 7-8 hous...


----------



## XxNiKxX (Jun 14, 2013)

@randomuser111 Will the 4.2.2 update for L bring Small Apps? Or there won't be on L for ever? :O


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> You followed the* 0-100 charging advice*, right ?
> 
> Just wait for a week or two, battery will improve



Thats just a myth AFAIK.



XxNiKxX said:


> @randomuser111 Will the 4.2.2 update for L bring Small Apps? Or there won't be on L for ever? :O



Small apps?Whats that



Kiss said:


> The battery drain in  Standby is now very less... Its abt 2-3 % over 7-8 hous...



Good, Its same for me now


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2013)

It's not a myth serp

Go through this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/171673-sony-xperia-ion-battery-drains-fast.html


----------



## XxNiKxX (Jun 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Thats just a myth AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> Small apps?Whats that


You don't know small apps? Those floating apps which we can access in the Xperia Z and other new 2013 Xperias!


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 15, 2013)

Difference between a class 10 memory card & class 6 Memory Card? what is recommended For Xperia l ? @ random


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 15, 2013)

Take Class 6 or 8.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bro Difference ! plz

Why is it not possible to update from ubuntu that's bad


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 15, 2013)

4-6-8-10 in increasing order have better speeds. (Read/Write)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2013)

Never seen a Class 8 SD Card before... can you confim they actually exist ?
Wiki page says class 8s dont exist


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 15, 2013)

Class 8 cards do exist but not very common

*www.samsung.com/in/article/memory-cards-what-s-the-difference

_There are currently five classes; Class 2, Class 4, Class 6, Class 8 and Class 10. _


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 15, 2013)

Watched Hensel and Gretel:Witch hunters 720p movie about 1 hours and 37 mins long on my Xperia zl. From 100% to 80% just while watching movie only with Bravia engine on. I am happy with it. Just give some charging cycle to ur battrey guyz and it will be better after some 1-2 weeks.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 16, 2013)

ZR launched for 30k
Sony Xperia ZR - Buy Sony Xperia ZR Black Online at Best Prices in India - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 18, 2013)

Need Earphone/ headphones for Rs. 700


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay1234 said:


> Need Earphone/ headphones for Rs. 700



Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Red Black from Sound Magic | Headphones / Earphones | Electronics | HomeShop18.com


----------



## theserpent (Jun 18, 2013)

Battery drain is back


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mine still drains Badly 

Random What About ES 18 Vs SHP 2000? How big a difference in overall sound quality


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 18, 2013)

Both are good, decide what type u prefer. Headphone or earphone. Sound quality would be little better with ES18 I believe.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay and Serp.. Would you please elaborate "the battery drain" problem??

Is it while your mobile is in standby or while ur using it?? Please explain the situation..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Stand By


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 19, 2013)

Stand By & also when i start surfing & checking Mails i.e, Internet operation ?


----------



## Kiss (Jun 19, 2013)

ITs a bit though to understand how android works in terms of battery as this is my first device...

This is my observation from past 3-4 days overnight arnd more than 8hours.

Day 1: *(Cell not on Stamina Mode)*- Drain is only 3-4% . When i checked the battery useage the max was taken by Android OS (arnd 25-30%)

Day 2: *(Stamina Mode On*)- Drain is only 1% . When i checked the battery usage the max was taken by Android OS.

Day 3: *(Cell not on Stamina Mode)*- Drain more than* 12% *battery dropped from 95% to 83% in 7hours . When i checked the battery usage the max was taken by Phone(69%). Second is Android OS at 7%.
Day 3 was yesterday. 

When i clicked on the graph it shows me the *phone was awake* for entire duration, while the screen was off.

I think on Day1 and Day2 this wasn't the case. The Screen On and awake bar were blank on both the other days. 

*I'm not sure what this means...*


----------



## Charley (Jun 19, 2013)

Where is this setting ? 





Kiss said:


> ITs a bit though to understand how android works in terms of battery as this is my first device...
> 
> This is my observation from past 3-4 days overnight arnd more than 8hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## RohanM (Jun 19, 2013)

Charley said:


> Where is this setting ?



Turn it on in the Power management settings.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2013)

Kiss said:


> ITs a bit though to understand how android works in terms of battery as this is my first device...
> 
> This is my observation from past 3-4 days overnight arnd more than 8hours.
> 
> ...



My cell is always on stamina mode still I get 3-5% Drain over 8-9 hours from Morning 8 To Evening 4


----------



## Droid_Z (Jun 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> My cell is always on stamina mode still I get 3-5% Drain over 8-9 hours from Morning 8 To Evening 4



only 3-4 % drain & u r crying..  
What do u expect 0% drain or what ...


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Don't think he is crying or anything. Just stating a point i.e. his experience.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ That's even not a point to consider... it's perfectly normal...


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2013)

yup, it's normal.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^^ That's even not a point to consider... it's perfectly normal...



Yea,But SOME times i Get 15% Drain, Now tell me



ico said:


> yup, it's normal.



Im okay if its 3-4% drain stamina mode itself might be doing that,but sometimes it more than 10%


----------



## RohanM (Jun 19, 2013)

^^ I jsut checked my N4 ! 17% battery drain in just 3 hours & that too taken by phone ideal & droid Os. 
Actually there is no network for docomo in my office or very fluctuating range, that may be the culprit.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 19, 2013)

@theserpent

As I said, that's how it is with Android phones. There is nothing abnormal about your phone. Most people lose 10-15% overnight ALL the time. So just relax


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 19, 2013)

randomuser111 when Xperia M is going to launch here..??


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @theserpent
> 
> As I said, that's how it is with Android phones. There is nothing abnormal about your phone. Most people lose 10-15% overnight ALL the time. So just relax



I know, Just informed it nothing else



shreymittal said:


> randomuser111 when Xperia M is going to launch here..??



By july end


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 20, 2013)

Snapdragon 800 is coming soon  World's first Snapdragon 800 device............

By Sony 

*www.esato.com/board/ui/Wso3Ixr34TU3t5nb5OBP.jpg


----------



## quagmire (Jun 20, 2013)

There are confirmed reports that Galaxy S4 LTE Advanced and Optimus G2 will have Snapdragon 800 chip..



Spoiler



*cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/nexusae0_image_thumb268.png



Well this is going to be one epic battle..

I'm hoping Tegra 4 dosent get sidelined amidst all this..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 20, 2013)

^

Yes but those phones are still some months away 

Xperia Z Ultra with S800 will be announced next week


----------



## lywyre (Jun 20, 2013)

@Random: I see that (from GSMArena) Xperia M will feature Ant+. Is it a supplement to BT or does it work independently?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 20, 2013)

ANT+ is independent AFAIK, it's a different standard.


----------



## Charley (Jun 20, 2013)

When I play videos in full screen on Xperia L, it shows a blank black screen. Otherwise it plays normally. 

Why ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 20, 2013)

Xperia L 13.7K
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=614565078562192&set=o.157989471018902&type=1&theater


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 20, 2013)

@random we should have waited  but how its so cheap a big question !


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 20, 2013)

Xperia ZL 4.2.2 update out, 

Check for update Kapil


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 20, 2013)

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/70658931-b55b-4e61-9476-10c050fc558b_zpsa7569fbe.jpg


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 20, 2013)

ZTR said:


> ZR launched for 30k
> Sony Xperia ZR - Buy Sony Xperia ZR Black Online at Best Prices in India - Sony: Flipkart.com



Specifications look attractive on paper except for the da*ned LOW INTERNAL MEMORY. When will they learn? They give such good specs and give such a low internal memory when they know that applications cannot be installed to removable storage by default? And only 4.1 Jelly Bean? They may update it to a buggy version of 4.2 about one or one and half year later and call it quits.

They had almost everything else perfectly sewed up.
1. CPU - 1.5 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro, Quad Core
2. SCREEN - 4.6 Inches, 1280 x 720 Pixels
3. CAMERA - 13 Megapixel
4. BATTERY - 2300 mAh, ? removable
5. RAM - 2 GB
6. EXT STORAGE - Removable microSD

-----------------------------

Wonder where are the reviews for this phone? For every other phone, we would find plenty of reviews at or around launch with lot of promotion. This one seems to be a cold launch almost like a Nokia N9.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 20, 2013)

DUDE THANKS FOR THE AWSOME NEWS 100000 kisses for you.



randomuser111 said:


> Xperia ZL 4.2.2 update out,
> 
> Check for update Kapil




Just Plugged my Phone and opened PC Companion and it shows update. Now updating it as fast as i can.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 20, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> DUDE THANKS FOR THE AWSOME NEWS 100000 kisses for you.
> How to update ? By SUS?



Update via PC Companion OTA is not available yet.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 22, 2013)

3 More Days  And we will see Sony Xperia Z Ultra phablet and Sony Mediatek Quad core device.

+ Also new Sony Smartwatch and other accessories


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 22, 2013)

^^ So you gonna get Z ultra right?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> 3 More Days  And we will see Sony Xperia Z Ultra phablet and Sony Mediatek Quad core device.
> 
> + Also new Sony Smartwatch and other accessories



If sony advertises all phones like they are a BMW car, Sony will eat SAMSUNG ALive


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 23, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> ^^ So you gonna get Z ultra right?



No.  I'll be getting Honami aka Xperia i1.

*Xperia ZR for 25k on HS18 superdeals. Hurry up! *


----------



## ZTR (Jun 24, 2013)

Updated Z with Snapdragon 800?!?!
*www.gsmarena.com/refreshed_sony_xperia_z_with_snapdragon_800_gets_rumored-news-6265.php


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 24, 2013)

Who is Up For Honami ...  Changing Nozomi to Honami


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

HUGE day today as you all might know already.

In 4.5 hours Sony will announce the world's first Snapdragon 800  powered smartphone, it's first Mediatek Quad A7 budget 5 incher, new SmartWatch and a whole lot more 

@Ayuclack

Same here  Nozomi to Honami


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 25, 2013)

i hope sony mediatek device offers much more premium & build quality than our indian manufactures


----------



## lywyre (Jun 25, 2013)

Sony Live Blog now at :* Sony Mobile @ #MAE13 – LIVE press event liveblog 25/6 | Blog Portal - Sony Smartphones*


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 25, 2013)

sony launches xperia z ultra.
edit: it also release smart watch with water resistant.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Xperia Z Ultra launched - World's first Snapdragon 800 smartphone. *

*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-z-ultra-display-940x480-969fa218418126c031a7c2ac349987ba.jpg

*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-z-ultra-thin-940x124-74cb1e2a657695d0a4e09b269e50c4c0.jpg

*6.4" Triluminos FHD with X-Reality 
Snapdragon 800 2.2ghz, Adreno 330
179 x 92 x 6.5 mm
212 grams
8 megapixel camera fast-capture camera with Exmor RS
16x digital zoom with auto focus
Dust-proof and water-resistant (IP55 / IP58)**
16 GB Internal, microSD expansion upto 64GB (sdxc support)
*



*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-z-ultra-features-handwriting-460x450-e608523036bf4f527f008c3953ef3474.jpg
*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-z-ultra-features-design-620x530-8e471ee05a26fe095536379fa278af2b.jpg


----------



## lywyre (Jun 25, 2013)

Everybody start chanting

Sony... Sony... Sony...


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2013)

The ability to use a pencil or any metal tip as stylus is just epic :O


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 25, 2013)

So When Is the Updated xperia Z coming Out with 800 !!! ZUltra too big !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

I will call Ultra Z a phablet


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Sony Announces Xperia C - Budget Mediatek Xperia*

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-cn3-hero-black-1240x840-4cb424ab05ba5a5e83d03dbb47f3f81b.png

*5.0" 960x540 qHD display
1.2 ghz Quad Core Mediatek Chipset
1 GB RAM
8 MP Exmor R camera, 1080p Video Recording
4 GB Internal, microSD expansion
Dual SIM standby
141.5 x 74.15 x 8.88 mm
153 grams*

*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-c-features-camera-beautiful-images-always-1880x940-4e3ef3595f2b1a878ec7522d6b014e29.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2013)

Only for China


----------



## Empirial (Jun 25, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z Ultra ne Samsung ke Balls pe & Xperia C ne Ass pe KICK Marr Di. And that Pencil feature is sure to set Samsung's Pubic Hairs on FIRE


----------



## lywyre (Jun 25, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Only for China



Initial release in China, and later other regions/countries.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 25, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony's Galaxy Note 3 rival. Coming in June
> 
> 6.X" *2560x1600* 2K screen with Mobile Bravia Engine 2 and OptiContrast panel around 490 PPI
> Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz
> ...



You said 2k screen ??


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes that plan was scrapped due to unavailability of 2K panels at this point in sufficient quantity

I think I did make a post few weeks back where I mentioned it will have a 1080p panel and not 2k.


----------



## roh15 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi all, i 'm waiting for the xperia m dual  

Any one can tell me when it may release in India..???


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 26, 2013)

2k doesn't make sense.  The display is 340ppi and has full rgb stripe instead of pentile in s3 snd s4. Yoy cannot see the individual pixels. 2k would use more gpu and unnecessarily drain battery. 

Some gemes aren't optimized for 1080p yet. Wonder if sony releases a device with exotic resolution what will happen.  And finally 720p videos won't look good on 2k screen. X reality can a few missing pixels but not all of them. Difference between 720p and 2k is too much. And not much 2k content is available anyways


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Still my ZL rock as i don't need too much cpu and gpu power.Mine have better camera and have flash.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 26, 2013)

A lot of yummy discussions happening about Sony's new offerings,but kindly pardon me for combo breaking with some Xperia related issues i am facing.
1) my Xperia Sp cant do real multitask. Like i will be on fb and then i get a whatsapp message. I open whatsapp,reply,and when i come back to my web browser ,the page loads from start. Same with games, when i get a sms while in a gamr and i multitask to read the sms,and multitask back to the game,the game starts from begining load screen. Its almost like olden days iphone. I thought multitask meant apps will run in background while we do other things.
2) when i visit this forum frm my phone,as i am doing now,2 banner ads always float on either side,making it impossible to click links. Even if i zoom in the ads readjust to block me. I am forced to view this site in landscape
3) the ambient light sensor doesnt work AT All
4) touch screen doesnt work at times when my phone is lying on the bed
5) the low internal memory warning is irritating..how to remove it. I have 1.5 gb free internal memory still i get that low memory notification
6) when typing in this reply box the font becomes HUGE and i can only read 2 lines at a time. The first line its ok the txt is small and normal but when i reach the 2nd line the fonts become Huge.
7) can we update firmwares not officially available in india?
8) do u think i should root?


----------



## lywyre (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ I can't say about most things here, but 2 and 6 is not the problems of XSP. It is with the design of this forum.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 26, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> A lot of yummy discussions happening about Sony's new offerings,but kindly pardon me for combo breaking with some Xperia related issues i am facing.
> 1) my Xperia Sp cant do real multitask. Like i will be on fb and then i get a whatsapp message. I open whatsapp,reply,and when i come back to my web browser ,the page loads from start. Same with games, when i get a sms while in a gamr and i multitask to read the sms,and multitask back to the game,the game starts from begining load screen. Its almost like olden days iphone. I thought multitask meant apps will run in background while we do other things.
> 2) when i visit this forum frm my phone,as i am doing now,2 banner ads always float on either side,making it impossible to click links. Even if i zoom in the ads readjust to block me. I am forced to view this site in landscape
> 3) the ambient light sensor doesnt work AT All
> ...





1. Use facebook app instead of browser. Using facebook on browser can easily push RAM usage upto 200MB. For a phone with 1GB RAM this is too much

2 Use tapatalk (beta is currently free) or root and install adaway

For rest of the answers people using the phone can reply better


----------



## quagmire (Jun 26, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> 2k doesn't make sense.  The display is 340ppi and has full rgb stripe instead of pentile in s3 snd s4. Yoy cannot see the individual pixels. 2k would use more gpu and unnecessarily drain battery.
> 
> Some gemes aren't optimized for 1080p yet. Wonder if sony releases a device with exotic resolution what will happen.  And finally 720p videos won't look good on 2k screen. X reality can a few missing pixels but not all of them. Difference between 720p and 2k is too much. And not much 2k content is available anyways



Agreed, but

Nexus 10 has a 2k screen and has respectable GPU performance and battery life.

Adreno 330 is even better..
Snapdragon 800 can handle 4k*2k UHD video capture/playback and (maybe) 1080p video recording at 60fps..
If hardware can handle it why not push the limits I say..

BTW randomuser111, XZU and XC will be available in India only by October right?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 26, 2013)

Nexus 10 has a dual core A15 CPU...


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> 2) when i visit this forum frm my phone,as i am doing now,2 banner ads always float on either side,making it impossible to click links. Even if i zoom in the ads readjust to block me. I am forced to view this site in landscape


Change forum skin to TDF v6.5b.

No advertisements in it. Or better, use the mobile skin on your mobile.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 26, 2013)

@random A friend of mine is confused between these two options XPERIA ZR/ Nexus 4 - Your suggestion.


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @random A friend of mine is confused between these two options XPERIA ZR/ Nexus 4 - Your suggestion.



Both of them have same config 
+ of ZR
Expandable Memory
Waterproof

+s of Nexus
Fast updates
He should go for ZR


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 26, 2013)

@michael- The reload issue is with android, not particular to xperias.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 26, 2013)

Does the new Xperia line such as Z / ZR have any pull down toggles for Wifi, Bluetooth and such? This is one feature of Samsung phones that I like a lot.
The Sony LWW that I have has been updated to ICS but I have to go to homescreen to toggle those things. Annoying.

Can anyone tell me about the performance of CPU / GPU on the Xperia ZR compared to Samsung S3? I am debating which one to get among these two.
The ZR seems to be better on paper w.r.t. RAM, water resistance (very useful in coastal Kerala), 2 GB RAM!!
Really worried about 8 GB internal memory of which only 3+ will be user available. I tend to install many many applications and need that space. And that too when they do not allow them to be moved to microSD.

And wonder why there is not a single review of it anywhere yet?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, Z and ZR have pull down toggles. 4.2 update will give us 8 toggles.
Performance wise even the cheaper SP will own Galaxy S3, the Z/ZR totally owns the Galaxy S3 
The 8 GB internal memory is a big issue. U will get around 5.3 or 5.8 GB depending on ur phone. Apps and games,alongwith their temp file,downloaded file,save file etc will be saved in ur internal memory. Games like NFS MW will eat up nearly 2GB ..i have like 50+ HD games,all ranging from 200MB upto 2GB, and i cant install more than 4 or 5 high end games at a time. There is no way u can have Real Racing 3,  NFS MW and Bards Tale installed at a time.







Not just games,apps causes headache too. My 9gag app has over 60MB cache,cant modify the destination ofr saving pics. Video editors like FX Guru saves all "effects" in internal memory and that hogs up space like anything.
btw,my bro who owns Xperia Z is already low on internal memory so i guess it all comes down to our personal usage..


----------



## Jay1234 (Jun 27, 2013)

I HAVE RECENTLY FACED A FEW PROBLEMS 1 Yesterday When I Tried sending an audio file to my friend it was'nt Even Scanning his Bluetooth after Restart It worked ? 2 Today i was calling someone but i was unable to hear anything even in speaker mode after restart it also worked ?



What is the Problem Guys i am guessing software issue, i recently updated to 15.0.A.1.31 !


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys is the Xperia E dual worth a buy ?


----------



## Empirial (Jun 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Both of them have same config
> + of ZR
> Expandable Memory
> Waterproof
> ...



SXZR also has User Replaceble Battery


----------



## Uchiha (Jun 27, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys is the Xperia E dual worth a buy ?



Yes it's a good phone...though recommended only if you r on a budget.....


----------



## Uchiha (Jun 27, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys is the Xperia E dual worth a buy ?



Yep..it's a great phone


----------



## surajmittal (Jun 27, 2013)

The device has great features like 5-inch Capacitive Touchscreen , Android 4.1.2 OS, 13MP Rear Camera , 1.5GHz Krait processor, 2GB RAM,  16GB Internal Memory, Expandable up to 32GB. If you want to stay head in the race of latest technologies you can not miss it.


----------



## surajmittal (Jun 28, 2013)

Tremendous Device. 5-inch Capacitive Touchscreen , Android 4.1.2 OS , 13MP Rear Camera , 1.5GHz Krait processor, 2GB RAM, Adreno 320 GPU , 16GB Internal Memory, Expandable up to 32GB , GPS, Wi-Fi, 3G makes this device ultimate. If you want to stay ahead in the race of  latest technologies you can't miss it.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys is the Xperia E dual worth a buy ?



ya,but can you wait?Xperia M might be around 11-12k which will be much much better


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 29, 2013)

> The images, posted by Just Another Mobile Phone Blog, show a fairly generic-looking black handset with a design similar to the OmniBalance design found on the Sony Xperia Z. The phone's backside is home to its 20-megapixel camera, and while the Honami shown in these photos has an LED flash, it's said that the final model will sport a Xenon flash. Also shown in this batch of leaked photos is a microSD card slot, magnetic charging port, 3.5mm headphone jack, and a dedicated camera key for that beefy shooter on the Honami's backside.
> 
> Besides its 20-megapixel camera and microSD slot, the Honami is rumored to be coming to market with a larger-than-5-inch display and a Snapdragon 800 processor. While still very much a rumor, the Honami's should slot in at the high-end of Sony's lineup if its alleged spec list holds true.



*r.phonedog.com/shared/images/2013/6/178171-sonyhonamiside.jpg


*r.phonedog.com/shared/images/2013/6/178171-sonyhonamirear.jpg


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Performance wise even the cheaper SP will own Galaxy S3, the Z/ZR totally owns the Galaxy S3



No chance buddy... Galaxy S3 is a powerhouse. Superb camera, great screen, powerful processor, highly optimised implementation of Android.

Xperia SP is not in the same league as Galaxy S3.

Xperia Z/ZL/ZR is still using the same SOC as the Nexus 4. You can't get a better phone than that at the price. Even a Galaxy S4 cannot beat a Nexus 4 in smoothness and fluidity.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 29, 2013)

^

He meant performance wise only. 

S4 Pro MSM8960T > Exynos 4412


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 29, 2013)

^ Hell yeah!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 30, 2013)

SONY on a roll 

After launching the world's first Snapdragon 800 smartphone, it will next launch *the world's first smartphone with 4K video recording*


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 30, 2013)

So many FREAKING Sony devices! 
I hope they don't end up like HTC did back in 2011


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> so many * AWESOME * sony devices!



ftfy


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 30, 2013)

Update on upcoming Sony Flagship Xperia Honami -

_*5.0" TRILUMINOS display with X-Reality
Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz
2 GB RAM
16/32GB Internal storage, microSD expansion (native 64GB sdxc support)
2/3" Camera sensor 20 MP Exmor R, Sony G Lens f2.0, upto 12800 ISO, 4K Video recording, LED/Xenon 
SteadyShot Feature, Add on Lenses
IP58 dust/water proof, shock resistance
Stylus Support
3000mAh battery
Glass Front, Metal body
2.2 MP Front facing Camera with 1080p Video capture, Exmor R
NFC One Touch, Wifi Miracast
Multiple sensors including Pedometer and Pressure sensor
Android 4.2.2/4.3
IR Remote
Updated UXP
Multiple Camera effects including Augmented Reality, TimeShift etc
LTE
BT 4.0*_


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2013)

Now all we need is a fridge, a mini ac and a microwave


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't need any more phone i guess my zl will serve me for 1-2 years or till i get better job


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sony Honami Camera specs

_*20 Megapixel Exmor R back illuminated Sensor 2/3" size
f2.0 28mm equivalent Sony G Lens
Super SteadyShot In Sensor Image Stabilization
ISO 50-12800
Dedicated Sony ISP ( Image Signal Processor)
4K Ultra HD Video Recording
Cybershot Camera App
Manual Controls
All new JPEG engine
Additional Camera lens and accessories
Xenon Flash/ LED
PlayMemories Online Integration*_


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 1, 2013)

Its Gona Be Epic If Sony Dont Mess Up The Display Like the Xperia Z !!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Its Gona Be Epic If Sony Dont Mess Up The Display Like the Xperia Z !!



The screen is actually one of the highlights of Honami. 2000:1 Contrast Ratio TRILUMINOS display. Would be the BEST display on the market.


----------



## Superayush (Jul 1, 2013)

When is sony xperia c coming and what is its expected price?..also when will midrange phones start receiving 2gig ram and hd screen?(from sony) thanks


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 1, 2013)

Xperia C maybe by August. Around 16k

2GB RAM mid range? Maybe next year


----------



## quagmire (Jul 2, 2013)

^When is Honami coming?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Has it begin?

Android rivalry: in the UK, 38 percent of Xperia Z users left Samsung


----------



## lywyre (Jul 5, 2013)

Sony's My Xperia smartphone recovery service launches worldwide/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2013)

Any News on Xperia M  or Galaxy Ace 3


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2013)

Expected by the end of the month, along with Z Ultra.


----------



## shreymittal (Jul 16, 2013)

@ randomuser111
NO UPDATEs WHAT HAPPENED BRO ??


----------



## ZTR (Jul 16, 2013)

Honami will have a 1/2.3 sensor not a 1/1.5 sensor lol

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/07/epic5203sony-930898974f9441d518a981512d5de063.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 16, 2013)

*r.phonedog.com/shared/images/2013/7/178388-sonyhonamirenderleak.jpg


See That G Logo ...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 17, 2013)

@ZTR

That is fake info and  ( not all is fake but a lot of it including sensor size)

@Ayuclack

fake pic.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 17, 2013)

eprice is doing its S*IT !!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 17, 2013)

I accidentally shattered my cheap chinese tablet yesterday... (one fall from 4 feet high)... And I am so afraid I will drop some expensive phone and shatter it...!


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 17, 2013)

You Know I Broke Screen And Back Camera Lens On My GS3 just buy dropping it from a car and costed Me 7k to get it fixed ... I feel poor now


----------



## roh15 (Jul 17, 2013)

when Sony may launch Xperia m dual or Xperia c here in India.....??

waiting badly to get either one of  two....


----------



## shreymittal (Jul 21, 2013)

Any News on Xperia M


----------



## Shah (Jul 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Any News on Xperia M



Nope.


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 22, 2013)

Any idea how much a used xperia Neo V should fetch?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Important Update*

Xperia Z MRP has been slashed to 33990* Rs

Xperia ZL MRP has been slashed to 29490* Rs 

Note - The above are MRP prices and not street prices. 

* - Under exchange


Xperia M launch next month last week.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *Important Update*
> 
> Xperia Z MRP has been slashed to 33990* Rs
> 
> ...



Under exchange ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes like Samsung. For your old phone you get minimum 5k.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 22, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z Ultra could hit India on July 31 

^Any info on price?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 23, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Sony Xperia Z Ultra could hit India on July 31
> 
> ^Any info on price?



38-39k


----------



## RohanM (Jul 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes like Samsung. For your old phone you get minimum 5k.



Min 5k then max ??


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 23, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Min 5k then max ??



Depends on your phone. More expensive the phone u exchange, more you will get.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 23, 2013)

How about my ZL for Honami?


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a Sony Xperia Tablet Z LTE .  my problem is how to make voice call and send a SMS from this tablet  . need help ???

Sony Xperia Tablet Z LTE  specification


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 24, 2013)

You cannot make voice calls from Xperia Tablet Z


----------



## shuhailnp (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## ZTR (Jul 24, 2013)

Z Ultra listed online for 44k

Sony Xperia Z Ultra listed online in India at Rs. 44,990 - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit

Kinda expensive but has Snapdragon 800 so oh well..

*www.saholic.com/mobile-phones/sony-xperia-z-ultra-1007459


----------



## spm (Jul 24, 2013)

So the xperia M will be released in the last week of august.
@randomuser111  please confirm.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 24, 2013)

spm said:


> So the xperia M will be released in the last week of august.
> @randomuser111  please confirm.



He already did



randomuser111 said:


> *Important Update*
> Xperia M launch next month last week.


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> You cannot make voice calls from Xperia Tablet Z



but there is a micro SIM facility !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> I have a Sony Xperia Tablet Z LTE .  my problem is how to make voice call and send a SMS from this tablet  . need help ???
> 
> Sony Xperia Tablet Z LTE  specification



is there dialer app given?

what happens when u dial a no?


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> is there dialer app given?
> 
> what happens when u dial a no?



no , there is no dialer app


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> no , there is no dialer app



Hmm...I reading this 

_"Although the tablet doesn't offer voice-calling functionality, it does come with a Messaging app for sending and receiving text messages. We found this useful as certain networks require you to send a text message for activating or renewing data plans or for checking data usage."_

from here Sony Xperia Tablet Z review | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm...I reading this
> 
> _"Although the tablet doesn't offer voice-calling functionality, it does come with a Messaging app for sending and receiving text messages. We found this useful as certain networks require you to send a text message for activating or renewing data plans or for checking data usage."_
> 
> from here Sony Xperia Tablet Z review | NDTV Gadgets



is there any app to send  SMS  from my sim number

?????


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 24, 2013)

Xperia Z Ultra 44k


*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/XZU_Infibeam-640x441.png

Some Honami Leaks 

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Honami_1-640x480.jpg

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Honami_2-640x404.png

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Honami_3.png


*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Honami_4-640x480.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 25, 2013)

Z Ultra also has the exchange offer so effective MRP of Z Ultra = 46990 - 5000 = 41990. + you will get at least 1-2k discount from the store. So 40-41k. Without exchange as well you could get it for 42.5 easily. That's only 500Rs more than HTC One

In a month, expect it below 40.

*Sony 4.3 rollout plan*

*blogs.sonymobile.com/2013/07/25/on-android-jelly-bean-4-3/

Basically ALL 2013 models will get 4.3


----------



## theserpent (Jul 25, 2013)

No Xperia L :O


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> No Xperia L :O



It will get. Read this:

_We’re also looking at *uplifting some of our other devices running 4.1 direct to 4.3* – we’ll share more info / deets / timings when we can,_


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yay nice 4.3 i will wait for you on my ZL.


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 26, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> You cannot make voice calls from Xperia Tablet Z



how to know my GPRS and main balance using my Xperia Tablet Z LTE


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 28, 2013)

The Xperia M has 4 Gb internal with 2 GB user accesible. Will i be able to install apps on SD card, at least the game data files??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2013)

Just saw Sony xperia Z ultra benchmarks on youtube.....

Quadrant - 18633
Antutu - 32501

they are wayyy more than any scores i have seen before...its a wow


----------



## ZTR (Aug 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Just saw Sony xperia Z ultra benchmarks on youtube.....
> 
> Quadrant - 18633
> Antutu - 32501
> ...



Cause its the first with Snapdragon 800 lol

Just wait for LG G2 and Honami to come out and they will post similar scores


----------



## RohanM (Aug 1, 2013)

FYI : - 

Sony updates Xperia Z and Xperia ZL, improves performance - GSMArena.com news


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 2, 2013)

^^ good news i am gonna Update later tonight. 

Too bad update isn't for Indian users yet.  randomuser111 when it going to launch for india?


----------



## priyankgupta (Aug 4, 2013)

I am waiting for Android 4.2 on my ZR.....
still not released in India....


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 5, 2013)

^^ I thought it's released for india.

Btw i got my phone updated and everything is smooth.


----------



## ashusood331 (Aug 6, 2013)

The Sony Xperia Z is rough & tough media-rich entertainment phone which stands moisture, wet & dust conditions effectively. The powerful features stand among its different competitors in the market on the similar price range. My friend is a huge fan of Sony & believes that this brand phones are constructed to offer high-level sound quality. But what I personally like about this smartphone apart from its stunning sound is -
- Full HD Reality Display powered with Mobile BRAVIA Engine 2
- 13MP Fast Capture camera 
- Dust and water resistant
- Android 4.1.2 OS
- great connectivity support to stay in touch with world & work
For a more closer review of this phone check-out Sony Xperia Z and rate this gorilla glass phone with most-wanted Sony Xperia Z features. Well constructed phone & engineered with perfection.

*//Mod Edit : Link Removed*


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 8, 2013)

I do  not have 100% confirmation but Honami will launch in India next month (Sep) Around the 15th or so.

Pricing will be slightly lower than Z Ultra so about 41k street price. 

Specs-

Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz + Adreno 330
2 GB RAM
5.0" 1080p Triluminos LCD with X-Reality
IP55/58 dust water resistance
20 MP Exmor R 1/2" back illuminated sensor 
F2.0 Sony G Lens
SteadyShot Image stabilization
BIONZ ISP
2 MP Exmor R front 1080p Camera
3050mAh battery
Twin stereo speakers
Glass + Aluminum body

External Lens(To be purchased separately, not bundled with the phone ) with *1.0"* Exmor R back illuminated sensor and F1.8 Carl Zeiss lens(same hardware from Cybershot RX 100 II)


----------



## theserpent (Aug 8, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/175104-sony-xperia-l-review.html#post1987806
Check it out

good news for X.L Users
"Small App Feature is added. Can see a big different in front camera ! Device became faster than before ! Mainthing Got More Memory For Ram Around 100MB and video doesn't lag"


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2013)

^w00t w00t !!!

Updating the phone through PC now..almost 579 MB.. >_<..there goes a chunk of my bandwidth..


----------



## theserpent (Aug 8, 2013)

^ Yup  Sony rocks like always  If they give us 4.3  It will rock

More from X.l group via some user


> I have successfully updated my phone to 15.0.A.2.17 New Firmware
> Coming to the update the main difference which i felt is camera quality is fair better than before especially front camera was not black and white and as well as video not getting lag anywere ! we can save around 100mb of ram memory after updating which makes device faster .! Small app feature added .! It was pretty cool and easy to use..internal memory issues have been fixed after this update..Touch was slight improved and you can feel the touch difference between before and after updating for sure . Device works faster than before.no improvement on battery life


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looking forward to the Improved front camera colours..previously it almost seemed like Black & white.. :/

If 4.3 comes, it will be Beyond Awesome...it will be 
LEGEND-
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.DARY !!!
*crosses fingers for 4.3 update soon*


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 8, 2013)

Good luck with the update.

@randomuser111 pmed you need ur help.


----------



## Superayush (Aug 8, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I do  not have 100% confirmation but Honami will launch in India next month (Sep) Around the 15th or so.
> 
> Pricing will be slightly lower than Z Ultra so about 41k street price.
> 
> ...



No 3 gig ram as of now for flagships?..glass is dragontrail or gorilla?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 9, 2013)

^

Tougher than both


----------



## theserpent (Aug 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Tougher than both



Post my review  link in sony forums, tell them I review sony phones


----------



## Superayush (Aug 9, 2013)

Sony Honami teaser image leaks, confirms purple version - GSMArena.com news

:0 random that solidifies ur prediction really good pro leaking ....wish we had a randomuser for samy htc and other big companies aswell...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Xperia Z Ultra Triluminos display vs HTC One SLCD3* 

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/XZU-v-HO_1-640x480.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/XZU-v-HO_2-640x480.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/XZU-v-HO_3-640x480.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/XZU-v-HO_4-640x480.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/XZU-v-HO_5-640x480.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/XZU-v-HO_6.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/XZU-v-HO_7.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/XZU-v-HO_8-640x480.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 10, 2013)

Xperia S/SL new Update Is Coming Soon !!! Bug Fixes !!


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 10, 2013)

eww..
-1 for a big mammoth display, despite impressive specs...-____-


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 12, 2013)

First full size Honami camera sample. ( Not final software) 

On par or better than 1020 at this stage

*www.imgus.net/bilder/6a7f722126dbda9790af5df2e6fb4914.JPG

LINK to Full Size


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 12, 2013)

wow so clear. me likey.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 12, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> wow so clear. me likey.



All other smartphones should get ready to bow down to Honami on Sep 4th


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 12, 2013)

it might cost some 50k in the market. much rather buy a s3 and a good camera for that price. Don't get me wrong, but i really don't think you need a 20mp cam in a phone unless you are a atul kasbekar or something and don't want to carry a dslr along every time.

And also to market a phone just by hyping up it's camera when xperia-z and zl didn't do exceedingly well due to not so good screen(put s4,z,one side-by-side you will know) and avg battery life (and that too with advantage of good 3-4 months early release from htc-1 and s4) is a clear case of wrong priority for me. like with Z it was water-proofing.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 12, 2013)

Cant Wait To Upgrade To Honami ... It will be like Nozomi to Honami !!


----------



## arjoonpk (Aug 12, 2013)

guys... I'm planning to buy Sony Xperia ZL.. most likely this week itself.... All specs are simply stunning...  I'm just worried about the battery life of ZL... The thing is I came across some reviews stating ZL has poor battery life.. Any users in here who can help me with this...

I just want the phone to last a day... at the least 15 hours... 

I'm not a serious gamer... but I do a lot of surfing
along with all sorta social networking apps... 
I do make many voice calls as well....
I currently own an S Advance... its giving me around 18 hours battery life....
(Guess this helps you to figure out my phone usage...)

is 15 hours too much asking from ZL... what say guyss..... Please do help me out......


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 12, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> it might cost some 50k in the market. much rather buy a s3 and a good camera for that price. Don't get me wrong, but i really don't think you need a 20mp cam in a phone unless you are a atul kasbekar or something and don't want to carry a dslr along every time.
> 
> And also to market a phone just by hyping up it's camera when xperia-z and zl didn't do exceedingly well due to not so good screen(put s4,z,one side-by-side you will know) and avg battery life (and that too with advantage of good 3-4 months early release from htc-1 and s4) is a clear case of wrong priority for me. like with Z it was water-proofing.



No it won't cost 50k. It will cost the same as other flagships currently - 42k street price. FYI HTC One dual sim launched in India today at 48k. 

Second of all, Honami is not a camera phone alone. It's a phone with the best everything. The best screen on the market, the best camera on a smartphone, best audio quality coupled with a sexy water proof chassis.

Battery is a 3050mAh unit. So going by recent history, it should offer solid battery life as well.


----------



## Superayush (Aug 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No it won't cost 50k. It will cost the same as other flagships currently - 42k street price. FYI HTC One dual sim launched in India today at 48k.
> 
> Second of all, Honami is not a camera phone alone. It's a phone with the best everything. The best screen on the market, the best camera on a smartphone, best audio quality coupled with a sexy water proof chassis.
> 
> Battery is a 3050mAh unit. So going by recent history, it should offer solid battery life as well.



How is xperia zr ..found it really appealing spec wise.please may I know anyone's experience with this phone and tell its pros and cons thx   (don't say xperia zl i feel full hd no need and drains battery very fast)


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Honami !!!!* 

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/DSC-QX100_Lifestyle_02_Xperia-i1-640x426.jpg

The above pictured lens accessory has a 1" inch sensor and F1.8 Carl Zeiss lens


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 12, 2013)

Sony C6902


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 13, 2013)

arjoonpk said:


> guys... I'm planning to buy Sony Xperia ZL.. most likely this week itself.... All specs are simply stunning...  I'm just worried about the battery life of ZL... The thing is I came across some reviews stating ZL has poor battery life.. Any users in here who can help me with this...
> 
> I just want the phone to last a day... at the least 15 hours...
> 
> ...



Battery life is not that bad and with latest firmware updates it's life improved good. If you just chat and surf a lot then battery easily last you a day longer than gaming. I say go for it as i did. And i won't regret a thing.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 13, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> And *i* won't regret a thing.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 13, 2013)

lywyre said:


>


----------



## RohanM (Aug 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No it won't cost 50k. It will cost the same as other flagships currently - 42k street price. FYI HTC One dual sim launched in India today at 48k.
> 
> Second of all, Honami is not a camera phone alone. It's a phone with the best everything. The best screen on the market, the best camera on a smartphone, best audio quality coupled with a sexy water proof chassis.
> 
> Battery is a 3050mAh unit. So going by recent history, it should offer solid battery life as well.



IMO only con of homani is a big screen.... I hate them...



randomuser111 said:


> *Honami !!!!*
> 
> *static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/DSC-QX100_Lifestyle_02_Xperia-i1-640x426.jpg
> 
> The above pictured lens accessory has a 1" inch sensor and F1.8 Carl Zeiss lens



dont get me wrong but that lens should sit on the phones camera right ??


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 13, 2013)

Nope The Lens Have Their Own Sensor and Are Controlled Via NFC through the Phone ... they might work on other Phones with Required Software ... they even have their own Battery !!


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 13, 2013)

any xperia z user ?


----------



## dude1 (Aug 13, 2013)

HONAMI will See to *THE RETURN OF THE KING*....Sony will begin the catch up with samsung...Even though samsung phones r heavily criticized, lets be honest , world does not have any better option other than that....Android scene *needs* the competition...And looking at htc, i don't see they have resources enough to compete...But once sony starts gaining samsung will do everything and anything(And they can *news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57595612-94/samsung-posts-record-$8.5b-profit-as-mobile-business-shrinks/ OMG look at the number!!) And thus we POOR consumers will benifit and iphone shall R.I.P. with steve jobs....hahaha..


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2013)

HTC seems to have abandoned every price segment other than the topmost tier.. Their build quality may be good but they always produced crap phones in the 10k-18k price bracket... Remember the overpriced junk called Wildfire S ? etc etc
Sony on the otherhand has consistently pumped good quality phones in this price


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 13, 2013)

@RohanM

Honami screen is only 0.3 inches bigger than your Nexus 4


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 13, 2013)

True I want Samsung and Other Cheap Droids To be Killed ... Like Samsung Got The GS3 Design and then Every Cheap Indian Droid Started to copy It , now any where I go People have These phone with Big Low res Screen and Low Specs and some even told me why did you get a Xperia S ... You Could have got Micromax For Half Price !! I was like STFU !!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 13, 2013)

ayuclack said:


> true i want samsung and other cheap droids to be killed ... Like samsung got the gs3 design and then every cheap indian droid started to copy it , now any where i go people have these phone with big low res screen and low specs and some even told me why did you get a xperia s ... You could have got micromax for half price !! I was like stfu !!



roflmao 

Those very people will ask you the same thing again after you buy Honami !!! LOL 

Or Samsung blind fans will say " You could buy S4, why did u buy Sony. S4 is best"


----------



## dude1 (Aug 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> roflmao
> 
> Those very people will ask you the same thing again after you buy Honami !!! LOL
> 
> Or Samsung blind fans will say " You could buy S4, why did u buy Sony. S4 is best"


Yes they will...but it *is* also true...till this day sony has never released a flagship that was better than that generations samsung flagship.... against S3 they released Xperia s(except for looks S3 was bettter on every front) & XZ against S4(till now, and yes S4 is really better than XZ imo)...BUT this can change by honami, Its the F****** Beast(with a one-hand-manageable size(the best part))


----------



## KyleSforza (Aug 13, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Yes they will...but it *is* also true...till this day sony has never released a flagship that was better than that generations samsung flagship.... against S3 they released Xperia s(except for looks S3 was bettter on every front) & XZ against S4(till now, and yes S4 is really better than XZ imo)...BUT this can change by honami, Its the F****** Beast(with a one-hand-manageable size(the best part))



XZ killed S3.. S killes S2. I don't think XZ was meant to compete against S4 which wasn't even released in January.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah Sony Used Old Gen Processor In XZ with That Bad Display !! Hope Honami Scores Perfect 10 !!


----------



## RohanM (Aug 14, 2013)

Sony has solved the display viewing issue in xz ultra so in honami it meet be perfect. 
And i agree that Samsung is decently good in high tier. I do miss my gs3 on some occasions.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *Honami !!!!*
> 
> *static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/DSC-QX100_Lifestyle_02_Xperia-i1-640x426.jpg
> 
> The above pictured lens accessory has a 1" inch sensor and F1.8 Carl Zeiss lens



Should it not be on the camera? or we need to dig a hole in the back or something?


----------



## Nipun (Aug 14, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Should it not be on the camera? or we need to dig a hole in the back or something?



It's wireless.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 14, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Should it not be on the camera? or we need to dig a hole in the back or something?



u copied my question... lol....


----------



## Empirial (Aug 14, 2013)

Sony Xperia M now available in India for Rs. 12990


----------



## lywyre (Aug 14, 2013)

That is sensible pricing from Sony. Could have released earlier.


----------



## john117 (Aug 14, 2013)

they should have released it earlier.i would have preferred it over the xperia L.only saving grace is i managed to get it for 14.7k.IMO,theyve priced it too close to each other.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 14, 2013)

Honami 4K Video Recording Confirmed  World's first Smartphone with 4K video capture 

*securecdn.disqus.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/584/878/original.jpg

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/White-Honami_6-640x853.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/White-Honami_4-640x853.jpg
*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/White-Honami_3-640x853.jpg


----------



## dude1 (Aug 14, 2013)

^^great pics!!


KyleSforza said:


> XZ killed S3.. S killes S2. I don't think XZ was meant to compete against S4 which wasn't even released in January.


Dude sure they have diffrent release cycles, but see the release dates....
The release dates of S4 and XZ are closer 2 each other, than that of XZ and S3... also i dont understand what u meant by "KILLED"...S3 is still selling like hotcakes...Just saying


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 14, 2013)

dude1 said:


> ^^great pics!!
> 
> Dude sure they have diffrent release cycles, but see the release dates....
> The release dates of S4 and XZ are closer 2 each other, than that of XZ and S3... also i dont understand what u meant by "KILLED"...S3 is still selling like hotcakes...Just saying



What you need to understand is all those devices were not developed by Sony. Just because they have the name sony on top doesn't mean they are 100% sony products. 2012 Xperias were developed entirely by Sony Ericsson, after Sony bought SE they just rebranded those phones and sold them as SONY. 

It takes 2 years to develop a phone from conception to production. The Xperia Z was also only partly developed by Sony. It had been Sony Ericsson fashion to release phones 1 year behind competition because of several reasons. So do not judge SONY based on what another company (SE) did.

Honami is the first 100% Sony developed product. And as you can see, it blows away the competition. This is what you can expect now for every single Sony phone that launches after Honami.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 14, 2013)

So looks like Honami will have a 1/2.3 sensor rather than a 1/1.5


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 14, 2013)

ZTR said:


> So looks like Honami will have a 1/2.3 sensor rather than a 1/1.5



Still beats the 1/1.5" 1020 cuz 1020 camera quality is crap  Also don't forget it has a lens accessory with 1" sensor and F1.8 lens which can blow the 808 out of the water as well


----------



## ZTR (Aug 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Still beats the 1/1.5" 1020 cuz 1020 camera quality is crap



We'll see about that when the reviews start pouring in


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 15, 2013)

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/White-Honami_1-640x853.jpg


*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/White-Honami_2-640x853.jpg


*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/White-Honami_7-640x480.jpg

With XPERIA Z


Honami Seems Thicker than Z due to 3000 mAh Battery and Also Notice A Magnetic Doc Port On the SIDE


----------



## ZTR (Aug 15, 2013)

Also no xenon flash?


----------



## RohanM (Aug 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @RohanM
> 
> Honami screen is only 0.3 inches bigger than your Nexus 4



Speak for the body only..... It's too big. I hate that.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 15, 2013)

Simple logic 

If you need to put in more stuff, you need bigger space. Sony engineers are not magicians to create additional space magically for all the bigger and extra components and still keep it 8.3mm thin 

It has a camera sensor twice bigger than the one your Nexus 4 and LG Optimus G2 but is thinner than both with a prime Sony G LENS Optics.

@Topic

Anyone who doubts my claim or thinks Honami camera would be disappointing kindly look at this 8MP sample from Honami yourself and post your opinion

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/b5fn.jpg/


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 15, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Speak for the body only..... It's too big. I hate that.



Haters gonna hate no matter what.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeh Haters Gonna Hate !!


----------



## dude1 (Aug 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What you need to understand is all those devices were not developed by Sony. Just because they have the name sony on top doesn't mean they are 100% sony products. 2012 Xperias were developed entirely by Sony Ericsson, after Sony bought SE they just rebranded those phones and sold them as SONY.
> 
> It takes 2 years to develop a phone from conception to production. The Xperia Z was also only partly developed by Sony. It had been Sony Ericsson fashion to release phones 1 year behind competition because of several reasons. So do not judge SONY based on what another company (SE) did.
> 
> Honami is the first 100% Sony developed product. And as you can see, it blows away the competition. This is what you can expect now for every single Sony phone that launches after Honami.



I really did'nt know that... can you provide the links to sources where u found the above  info? I tried to google but was unable to find anything...


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 16, 2013)

How is the New XPERIA M ... Thinking to Get It For My Brother !!


----------



## dude1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> How is the New XPERIA M ... Thinking to Get It For My Brother !!


Its good under 13k budget...the only downside maybe internal memory...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 16, 2013)

dude1 said:


> I really did'nt know that... can you provide the links to sources where u found the above  info? I tried to google but was unable to find anything...



All that is internal info, no links as such.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 16, 2013)

@dude1 : Don't ask about source or link from randomuser here specially in Xperia Thread because "Jo cheez Google Baba ko nhi pata xperia ke bare mien woh randomuser ko pta hai".


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 16, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What you need to understand is all those devices were not developed by Sony. Just because they have the name sony on top doesn't mean they are 100% sony products. 2012 Xperias were developed entirely by Sony Ericsson, after Sony bought SE they just rebranded those phones and sold them as SONY.
> 
> It takes 2 years to develop a phone from conception to production. The Xperia Z was also only partly developed by Sony. It had been Sony Ericsson fashion to release phones 1 year behind competition because of several reasons. So do not judge SONY based on what another company (SE) did.
> 
> Honami is the first 100% Sony developed product. And as you can see, it blows away the competition. This is what you can expect now for every single Sony phone that launches after Honami.



Lolz
It reminds me of your response to the xperia-z screen woes.......something on the ground of 1 batch made my 1 co other by sharp and stuff.

Once a company puts it's logo on it..........it's a done deal. sony could very well have taken a 6 month hiatus then? Sony is responsible for the phone it releases irrespective of where the screen is made and whether the product was a result of a JV which ended a year ago.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"reply to page-54 dialogue"
*
but the fact remains that sony has got it's strategy completely wrong. 1st a flagship waterproof phone with a "less than" perfect screen. Now a 6.4 inch behemoth of a phone called z-ultra and a 20mp phone.

What they really needed to do was on the lines of lumia 925. release a upgrade to z&zl with all the problems related to screen fixed.

only a knowledgeable guy such as yourself,part of < 0.01% of mobile-users, would know why xperia-z screen was not doing well because of a certain "screen supplier" and because it was " designed by Sony Ericsson"  and even <0.01 % people would buy these excuses.

Now this honami phone , as per photos , is even bigger than xperia-z which was the upper limit for even a big guy like me in respect of one-hand usage.......is going to be a bummer despite best - screen,camera,software,hardware and packaging.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 16, 2013)

^^^ +100

Honami is too big.... I don't care if its slim, it;s just too big for a 5 incher... look GS4 a well engineered compact size...


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 16, 2013)

I dont Know I Am Used To Carry Note 2 So Honami Wont Be that Big for Me !! + the Increased Battery Life... If The Battery Life Suck On Honami I Might Get Note 3 ...!!


----------



## Minion (Aug 16, 2013)

Charley said:


> When I play videos in full screen on Xperia L, it shows a blank black screen. Otherwise it plays normally.
> 
> Why ?



Use bs player or Moli player.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 16, 2013)

@randomuser can u tell me when xperia M dual gonna launch here??


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe next month.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^^ +100
> 
> Honami is too big.... I don't care if its slim, it;s just too big for a 5 incher... look GS4 a well engineered compact size...



Or LG G2 which is pretty compact for a 5.2 incher


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 17, 2013)

@Randomuser can u tell when Xperia C gonna release in India and is it worth to wait for it instead of going for Xperia M?
Does Honami has Xenon Flash? I heard that it doesn't have flash and it would certainly affect photography.


----------



## Superayush (Aug 17, 2013)

View attachment 11856
Lol xD 

Anyways is sony xperia zr a good phone for 27k? I was planning nexus 5 but since moto gonna make it.....looking for alternative best phone around 25-27k


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 17, 2013)

@ kalam_gohab

Xperia C may launch around October or even November. 

Next launches for India are - Xperia M dual & Xperia i1 ( honami )

No Xenon flash

@Superayush

ZR is a very good phone indeed


----------



## theserpent (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok so stamina mode isn't working fr my phone I.e without it it shows 1 day 1 hour with it shows 1 day 1 hour so basically it's screwed


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 18, 2013)

Superayush said:


> *I was planning nexus 5 but since moto gonna make it*



Nope its again LG that will be going to make Nexus 5 it will be based on G2. 
ZR is the best what you get for the price.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ Yup ZR is good but internal mem is on low side.. front VGA... other than that it's good.



kapilove77 said:


> Haters gonna hate no matter what.



haha I am not a brand hater... It's the size that I don't like, A smartphone should be pocket friendly...
Check the difference between Gs4 & this i1

   i1  = 144 x 73.9 x 8.3 mm (5.67 x 2.91 x 0.33 in)
S4  = 136.6 x 69.8 x 7.9 mm (5.38 x 2.75 x 0.31 in)

*Both are 5 incher with same resolution & ppi*... lol

_Sammy wins here_..[ Size Dept.]


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

"Sammy wins here.. "
Oh my goodness.
@ Ramu
Xperia C vs Xperia M ? And cost of Xperia C ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> "sammy wins here.. "
> oh my goodness.



lmao


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> lmao





kalam_gohab said:


> "Sammy wins here.. "
> Oh my goodness.
> @ Ramu
> Xperia C vs Xperia M ? And cost of Xperia C ?



cant you guys read English ??
I was talking purely about size...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> lmao



RAMU ????????????????

How do you know that? You on Esato too ? 

Personally I'd prefer Xperia M over Xperia C as dual krait are better performers than mediatek quad a7. Although M has a smaller screen, cannot record 1080p and a slightly worse cam. So depends on you



RohanM said:


> cant you guys read English ??
> I was talking purely about size...



Yeah yeah 0.7 cm and 0.4 cm extra gonna burst your pocket. LOL!!!


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yeah yeah 0.7 cm and 0.4 cm extra gonna burst your pocket. LOL!!!



Indeed yes..


----------



## Droid_Z (Aug 18, 2013)

The size of i1 AKA Honami is plane stupid... too big.. Agreed wid RohanM. GS4 is really compact...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well thankfully most people do not share your opinion, which is why the ultra compact ZL flopped in sales whereas the "huge" Z sold 10 million + units against 20 million S4. HTC One which is "much smaller" than the Z barely crossed 4.5 million.

And when you really are crying about size, you should blame Samsung and LG since they started this size war. Next year all flagships will be 5.2 inch + , I wonder what you'll have to say then.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ Xperia z success is due to IP 57 certification & heavy marketing, I never saw any Add for ZL...

Even LG G2 is very compact despite having screen of 5.2 
138.5 x 70.9 x 8.9 mm (5.45 x 2.79 x 0.35 in)

lol so Now what u have to say on this ??

_Here LG wins.. _ [ Size dept.]


----------



## Droid_Z (Aug 18, 2013)

^^^ Sixer...


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> RAMU ????????????????
> 
> How do you know that? You on Esato too ?
> 
> ...



Yeah I used to pass my time at esato 



RohanM said:


> ^^ Xperia z success is due to IP 57 certification & heavy marketing, I never saw any Add for ZL...
> 
> Even LG G2 is very compact despite having screen of 5.2
> 138.5 x 70.9 x 8.9 mm (5.45 x 2.79 x 0.35 in)
> ...



I kinda don't like huge bezels of Sony honami but due to its monster specs i can adjust 
LG G2 is compact because its buttons are at the back.
Well I now don't prefer any fan wars


----------



## ZTR (Aug 18, 2013)

TBH the bottom space on Honami looks kinda wasted as Sony could have put capacitive buttons there and thus save on-screen space.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ Sony has tendency to waste space at bottom, xperia P/S.. same continues.... till date...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ Sony has tendency to waste space at bottom, xperia P/S.. same continues.... till date...



Waste space ? Don't just say anything without using your brain. The water and dust protection needs a lot more space, why else is the Galaxy S4 Active even bigger than the Z ?

And in case of Honami there is a +650 mah battery, twice bigger camera sensor + lens, more sensors, several hardware chips over the Z. Where else do you put all that ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ Xperia z success is due to IP 57 certification & heavy marketing, I never saw any Add for ZL...
> 
> Even LG G2 is very compact despite having screen of 5.2
> 138.5 x 70.9 x 8.9 mm (5.45 x 2.79 x 0.35 in)
> ...


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Waste space ? Don't just say anything without using your brain. The water and dust protection needs a lot more space, why else is the Galaxy S4 Active even bigger than the Z ?
> 
> And in case of Honami there is a +650 mah battery, twice bigger camera sensor + lens, more sensors, several hardware chips over the Z. Where else do you put all that ?



That's not my prob it's manufacturers concern, I am a consumer/customer why should I use my brain ? other manufacturers are giving me compact size.. then why cant sony give ?

Xperia ZR is the only exception - which I like. It was not available when I bought N4 other wise I would have bought ZR.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> That's not my prob it's manufacturers concern, I am a consumer/customer why should I use my brain ? other manufacturers are giving me compact size.. then why cant sony give ?
> 
> Xperia ZR is the only exception - which I like. It was not availble when I bought N4 other wise I would have bought ZR.



Name a 5 inch waterproof phone with smaller size compared to Z. 

Can't name any ? That's right Z is the most compact water/dust resistant 5incher. Galaxy S4 active is BIGGER than Z. So why Samsung can't give you compact water resistant 5 incher? You should complain to Samsung as well, not just Sony. Without water resistance the ZL is even more compact than S4 and HTC One. Do not forget that.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Name a 5 inch waterproof phone with smaller size compared to Z.
> 
> Can't name any ? That's right Z is the most compact water/dust resistant 5incher. Galaxy S4 active is BIGGER than Z. So why Samsung can't give you compact water resistant 5 incher? You should complain to Samsung as well, not just Sony. Without water resistance the ZL is even more compact than S4 and HTC One. Do not forget that.



I am not complaining just stating my thoughts... I rejected ZL before buying N4 just because of the screen panel...
again I am not sony hater as I mentioned earlier also.. 
But you seems to be a diehard sony fan/employee ....


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

Randomuser , Not providing Flash on a camera based phone ( honami ) is a bad idea ...
I have strong feelings that Honami will not perform well in low light conditions..


----------



## ZTR (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> But you seems to be a diehard sony fan/employee ....



+1


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

And you seem to be just the opposite  So when something is not to your liking, you shouldn't think or post about it. 

Do you see me posting in Samsung or Nexus or Apple threads ? No. 

But you definitely do take some time out to post negative comments in this thread.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> But you seems to be a diehard sony fan/employee ....



Bhai tere ko abb malum pda hai after 56 pages and 1674 comments


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 18, 2013)

Atleast sony made available their phone in India not like google who just want to dump their rest of leftover phones after months. Sony prices their phones very much right not like samsung who give us a5 cortex **** with huge price point. Yes sony may have some flaws but it's not like other phones also perfect. Sony is improving  and their quality is right up there with Samsung and htc which wasn't some years ago.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 18, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Atleast sony made available their phone in India not like google who just want to dump their rest of leftover phones after months. Sony prices their phones very much right not like samsung who give us a5 cortex **** with huge price point. Yes sony may have some flaws but it's not like other phones also perfect. Sony is improving  and their quality is right up there with Samsung and htc which wasn't some years ago.



+100 to this


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Atleast sony made available their phone in India not like google who just want to dump their rest of leftover phones after months. Sony prices their phones very much right not like samsung who give us a5 cortex **** with huge price point. Yes sony may have some flaws but it's not like other phones also perfect. Sony is improving  and their quality is right up there with Samsung and htc which wasn't some years ago.



Google never launched Nexus 4 here.. it was Lg... I am not even on Google side.. 
Agree on the samsung part that their phones are **** below 25k... 
Sony Ericsson was best in past... My bro is having Neo V [classic beauty] 
Even Sony 2012 phones screens were best like Xperia V, T Acro S, P [ they don't have viewing angle issues like 2013 phones from sony] *So I dnt think they are improving*.. Providing VGA front cam on 27k+ phone - Xperia ZR, 21k+ phone Xperia SP - It's improvement... ya may be on other planet.
Compare Xperia SP display vs xperia V/TX ...


----------



## Droid_Z (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> And you seem to be just the opposite  So when something is not to your liking, you shouldn't think or post about it.
> 
> Do you see me posting in Samsung or Nexus or Apple threads ? No.
> 
> But you definitely do take some time out to post negative comments in this thread.



Buddy it's open forum, anyone can post on any section.. Am I Right ?



RohanM said:


> Google never launched Nexus 4 here.. it was Lg... I am not even on Google side..
> Agree on the samsung part that their phones are **** below 25k...
> Sony Ericsson was best in past... My bro is having Neo V [classic beauty]
> Even Sony 2012 phones screens were best like Xperia V, T Acro S, P [ they don't have viewing angle issues like 2013 phones from sony] *So I dnt think they are improving*..
> Compare Xperia SP display vs xperia V/TX ...



+200 .....

----------------------------------
If I ever need a camera phone I will choose Nokia 1080 over Sony i1.. Because of xenon flash... & pureview...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

^

Do 1 thing, you both create a new thread - "Our complaints against Sony" and post whatever you wish. Don't ruin this thread with your trolling. Already 1 page of junk cuz of your posts. 

This thread is meant for info/queries regarding 2013 Xperia phones, not posting personal opinions or reviews.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Do 1 thing, you both create a new thread - "Our complaints against Sony" and post whatever you wish. Don't ruin this thread with your trolling. Already 1 page of junk cuz of your posts.
> 
> This thread is meant for info/queries regarding 2013 Xperia phones, not posting personal opinions or reviews.



We were doing a healthy debate.. but now u have changed the track so will I do.. 
You should stop posting your personal opinions then, like honami will blew the competition and all that ****..


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

Sony phones excels in certain fields and Lg in certain..So no fan wars


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ It was never Sony VS LG .. But some fanboys... meh...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ It was never Sony VS LG .. But some fanboys... meh...



Look who's talking. The same nexus 4 fanboy who irritated people with his nexus 4 fanboyish comments on every thread and calling all other phones crap.

Anyway, I'm not gonna waste more time arguing with you. So go ahead and post whatever u wanna post.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Look who's talking. The same nexus 4 fanboy who irritated people with his nexus 4 fanboyish comments on every thread and calling all other phones crap.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not gonna waste more time arguing with you. So go ahead and post whatever u wanna post.



I was talking about today's debate.. U seems to be having English issue....


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

BTW Random he didn't told any thing wrong.You just think for a while..previous xperia phones where better in  " display "
Only in display then 2013 xperias.. Whats wrong in that?


----------



## Droid_Z (Aug 18, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> BTW Random he didn't told any thing wrong.You just think for a while..previous xperia phones where better in  " display "
> Only in display then 2013 xperias.. Whats wrong in that?


 
+ 100 
Nothing wrong in that.. indeed a valid point.
My friend is using Xperia V & one of other friend having Z
Z sucks at viewing angles whereas V is superb..


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 18, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> BTW Random he didn't told any thing wrong.You just think for a while..previous xperia phones where better in  " display "
> Only in display then 2013 xperias.. Whats wrong in that?



I have 2 Xperia L's in my family, both have poor quality touchscreen response. I compared them to Galaxy S3, Pantech Burst, Galaxy Quattro and even my old LG Optimus One. Poor quality touchscreen response while panning webpages and pictures and Google maps.

Very bad decisions by Sony. My only hope is that it is not a hardware problem and wait for a software fix.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> I have 2 Xperia L's in my family, both have poor quality touchscreen response. I compared them to Galaxy S3, Pantech Burst, Galaxy Quattro and even my old LG Optimus One. Poor quality touchscreen response while panning webpages and pictures and Google maps.
> 
> Very bad decisions by Sony. My only hope is that it is not a hardware problem and wait for a software fix.


Yeah hope so.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> BTW Random he didn't told any thing wrong.You just think for a while..previous xperia phones where better in  " display "
> Only in display then 2013 xperias.. Whats wrong in that?



Then I must be blind, and also GSMArena and every other review site. Because 2012 Xperias also had poor viewing angles. The only Xperia with good viewing angles is the Z Ultra.

In terms of quality, 2013 displays are NOT inferior to 2012. 

In case of Z/ZL it was more of a software issue, you can go and check a Z with latest firmware.

Xperia V - _In reality, viewing the screen head on will leave you pleased but as soon as you tilt the device to the side even slightly, the colors begin to look washed out and contrast is heading south at a frightful pace._

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_v-review-877p3.php

Xperia T - Sadly, Sony is yet to address the issue of poor viewing angles. You really need to be looking at the Xperia T head-on to experience arguably the best image quality from an LCD, as once you tilt the phone even a tiny bit, the image quality deteriorates noticeably.

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_t-review-820p3.php

Xperia S - Its only downside (and it's not a minor one) are the sub-par viewing angles.

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_s-review-741p2.php

And Xperia Z - However, the screen is by no means perfect. *First of all its viewing angles aren't really great. They are a step forward compared to the Xperia T,* but a very minor one. In that area Sony still has a lot of work before it catches up with the competition.

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z-review-887p3.php


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

^ Those reviews you are referring are with ICS [Still having good angles than Z/ZL]
My friends Xperia Acro S & V are having much better viewing angles than Xperia SP/Z/ZL they are also having good contrast as compare to Xperia Z/ZL...

If you are saying 2012 Xperias also had poor viewing angles Then I must say 2013 Xperias having worst viewing angles


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^ Those reviews you are referring are with ICS [Still having good angles than Z/ZL]
> My friends Xperia Acro S & V are having much better viewing angles than Xperia SP/Z/ZL they are also having good contrast as compare to Xperia Z/ZL...
> 
> If you are saying 2012 Xperias also had poor viewing angles Then I must say 2013 Xperias having worst viewing angles



LOL. Software does not improve viewing angles  Don't just say anything to prove your invalid point.

Post a link where a review states any 2012 xperia has good viewing angles. Or  a post from a owner who mentioned viewing angles magically improved with software update

By your logic, if viewing angles could be improved with software updates then Sony would have done that already for Z/ZL right ? After all Z sold much more than any 2012 Xperia so why would Sony not issue that magical software update


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> LOL. Software does not improve viewing angles  Don't just say anything to prove your invalid point.
> 
> Post a link where a review states any 2012 xperia has good viewing angles. Or  a post from a owner who mentioned viewing angles magically improved with software update
> 
> By your logic, if viewing angles could be improved with software updates then Sony would have done that already for Z/ZL right ? After all Z sold much more than any 2012 Xperia so why would Sony not issue that magical software update



If you are saying 2012 Xperias also had poor viewing angles Then I must say 2013 Xperias having worst viewing angles
This is what I have to say.. 
I thought same like touch sensitivity can be improved with touch drivers so angles... my bad..

*Still why sony has not fixed lack of sharpness(contrast) then* ??

*I will still stick to my point that 2012 Sony phone are having good displays... believe it or not*...


----------



## Droid_Z (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony would have done that already for Z/ZL right ? After all Z sold much more than any 2012 Xperia so why would Sony not issue that magical software update



Why on earth Sony installed such crap(Ghatiya) displays on their flagship... lol


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

Xperia p vs xperia z viewing angles *www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMZAneIcRyQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Here you can see the displays


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

_Adding more injury/insult to xperia Z_ 

Display comparison: Xperia Z against Xperia T and Xperia V | Xperia Blog


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

I am not trying to insult Sony .. I am being on safe side


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ haha play safe ... But I will not as he (u know who, we never take his name - Voldemort of this thread) changed the track....


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

Well but why gsm arena tells that xperia z has better display?


----------



## Droid_Z (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ they are biased... like PA for samsung phones... they get paid... that's it.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Well but why gsm arena tells that xperia z has better display?



Well they are talking about PPI & resolution...


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Google never launched Nexus 4 here.. it was Lg... I am not even on Google side..
> Agree on the samsung part that their phones are **** below 25k...
> Sony Ericsson was best in past... My bro is having Neo V [classic beauty]
> Even Sony 2012 phones screens were best like Xperia V, T Acro S, P [ they don't have viewing angle issues like 2013 phones from sony] *So I dnt think they are improving*.. Providing VGA front cam on 27k+ phone - Xperia ZR, 21k+ phone Xperia SP - It's improvement... ya may be on other planet.
> Compare Xperia SP display vs xperia V/TX ...



I was talking about software part. Did you see s4 software and it's bugs? Sony software is more like near to vanilla android experience.



kalam_gohab said:


> Sony phones excels in certain fields and Lg in certain..So no fan wars



Yes indeed and i wanted to say this.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

Sony software is far more superior to Samsung HTC or lg.. But it must try to include certain innovations like of moto x or Samsung Galaxy s4 to attract people... Indian people doesn't understand hardware but when they are shown some software tricks like Samsung does... They get mad of it and claim that it is the best phone
Well this is my personal opinion..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2013)

Isnt Bravia Engine 2 is a software trick to magically improve video quality 

Whatever u guys say I just love all Sony designs ...they are all unique...and have some or other quality over other..


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

Moving forward. 

Next launches from Sony after i1

Xperia i1 mini (not official name)

4.3" 720p Triluminos
Snapdragon 800 2.2ghz
2 GB RAM
2400mAh battery
20 MP 1/2.3" Exmor R camera, f2.0 Sony G lens
Android 4.3
16 GB Internal, microSD slot


New tablet

10.1 inch 1920x1200 Triluminos
Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz
2 GB RAM
16/32 GB
WIFI/LTE
6000mAh battery
6.7mm thin
450 grams
8 MP Exmor RS camera

2014 flagship

5.2" 1080p Triluminos
MSM8984 2.3ghz
Adreno 420
3 GB RAM
20 MP camera
3200mAh battery


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

2014 flagship !!! and a new tablet?! How the hell you get that information?!?!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2013)

My roommate bought Xperia Z recently. While the design and performance is striking, I have to say that the display leaves much to be desired. The blacks not being black and poor viewing angles. Camera color reproduction is stellar though.

I believe that the issues with display has something to do with the water resistance. If they have not had this issue with display, Sony would have been sold many more devices. Also, I think, Sony had a unfortunate release time frame. Xperia Z came out around the same times as HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4. Which are two mammoths.and I think they impacted the sales a lot.

All in all, a good phone. I am happy to see Sony getting some identity in the android market.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

He is leaking that... Not a honest employee...
Breaking code of conduct.... :what:


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

Is he a employee or....


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

If he was an employee he would have been fired by now


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> If he was an employee he would have been fired by now



I  am not employed by Sony Corporation. I wish I was, but sadly I'm not.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I  am not employed by Sony Corporation. I wish I was, but sadly I'm not.



I think a friend of yours who works in Sony leak the information to you and you leak it to us


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

Does all that really matter ?  You should just care about the info, not how it came out


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Does all that really matter ?  You should just care about the info, not how it came out


Something is fishy  LOL jk


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Moving forward.
> 
> Next launches from Sony after i1
> 
> ...



wow !! 
gr8 specs & the perfect screen size for me.. i wonder how much would this one cost approximately..:O *looks at randomuser*


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 18, 2013)

Around the same price as Xperia ZL.


----------



## dude1 (Aug 18, 2013)

those are some serious specs!! nice...at last sony thinks of powering their phones with latest and greatest innards!(but seriously,i don't think this i1 mini be packing same specs as honami,looking at sammy n htc. cuz If they do it wud be cannibalizing own flagship.)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 18, 2013)

@random - Expected announcement and India release of i1 mini ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 19, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> @random - Expected announcement and India release of i1 mini ?



Maybe by  Jan next year.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 19, 2013)

Minion said:


> Use bs player or Moli player.


I Didn't face this problem on stock player for 720p videos with my XL. 
1080p videos don't play at all on stock player.



randomuser111 said:


> Does all that really matter ?  You should just care about the info, not how it came out



Yup.. It does not really matter.... Thanks for the info..


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 19, 2013)

The fact is that i truly want sony to do well and present a real choice to the customer in india in front of samsung. And it's hard to believe how this year's phone don't have the same good screens like xperia-p and s.

I am hoping they do by jan'14 when i would be thinking of replacing one-s.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 19, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> The fact is that i truly want sony to do well and present a real choice to the customer in india in front of samsung. And it's hard to believe how this year's phone don't have the same good screens like xperia-p and s.
> 
> I am hoping they do by jan'14 when i would be thinking of replacing one-s.



When it's already solved, you don't have to "wish" or "hope". Just go to Sony center and check out Z Ultra screen, it's 1000 times better than Xperia S/P screen.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 19, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> When it's already solved, you don't have to "wish" or "hope". Just go to Sony center and check out Z Ultra screen, it's 1000 times better than Xperia S/P screen.



You mean to say it's 2000 times better than Xperia Z/ZL/SP .....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2013)

RohanM said:


> You mean to say it's 2000 times better than Xperia Z/ZL/SP .....



lol bas kar yaar


----------



## dude1 (Aug 19, 2013)

RohanM said:


> You mean to say it's 2000 times better than Xperia Z/ZL/SP .....



Really is better..


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 19, 2013)

RohanM said:


> You mean to say it's 2000 times better than Xperia Z/ZL/SP .....



Troller..


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 19, 2013)

Going 2 buy xperia z ( white ) on this sunde.............any views ....xperia z users ???


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 19, 2013)

bhai, only thing to consider is the screen vis-a-vis s4 and htc-1


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gsmarena circulating news about Sony Honami mini, just as our randomuser said: xperia_honami_mini_with_s800


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 19, 2013)

Xperia Honami 's official name will be* Sony Xperia Z1*


----------



## RohanM (Aug 20, 2013)

Here are some photo samples taken with Honami AKA i1 AKA Z1 

Here


----------



## RohanM (Aug 20, 2013)

@ randomuser
Check viewing angles of my friends xperia V.... Way better than any 2013 sony phone. (Period) :thumbup:


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 21, 2013)

bhai ye phone hagrid ke liye hain........insaan ke liye nahi.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 21, 2013)

^lol..  good one !!  +1 for the post & -1 for the insane screen size  :[


----------



## RohanM (Aug 21, 2013)

Bhai it's xperia v. Only 4.3 inches.... Lol


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 21, 2013)

i think LegendKiller was referring to Sony Xperia Honami a.k.a xperia  Z1. :O
If he's talking about Xperia V, i am withdrawing my LOL comment. :{


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2013)

Any way to swap internal to external memory card ? for Xperia 2013 devices without rooting ?


----------



## dude1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Is honami really that much bigger than the Z?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 22, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Is honami really that much bigger than the Z?



5mm longer,3mm winder. 0.4mm thicker.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 22, 2013)

If someone wants to find a CON in a product they would start from the specs, design, size, pricing,...  if they don't find any they would even start cribbing about the body color available for the model.

My above comment is not against any individual or any brand or any product... This is a general trend...


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 22, 2013)

i was refering to xperia-z ultra


----------



## heartless (Aug 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Moving forward.
> 
> Next launches from Sony after i1
> 
> ...



If only you posted this a week ago, I wouldn't have bought the ZR!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 23, 2013)

Xperia Z1 teaser 

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1209054_10151572622331976_2078468028_n.jpg


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope for their sake that the screen is good. just checked zr at croma and it's screen too left too much to desire.......esp at the steep price it commands.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 26, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> I hope for their sake that the screen is good. just checked zr at croma and it's screen too left too much to desire.......esp at the steep price it commands.



Like I said before.....


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 26, 2013)

Is Xperia Z1 available in Blue colour?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Is Xperia Z1 available in Blue colour?



I have seen couple of blue Z1 pictures. SO, yea, I think so.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 26, 2013)

Z1, I guess is available in purple, not blue.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep - Black, White and Purple


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry. Might have been purple. 

BTW, take a look at this. Sony just teased a new picture.

*plus.google.com/+SonyXperia/posts/RMS1vqsWBta


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 27, 2013)

Specifications for Sony’s upcoming flagship smartphone, the Xperia i1. According to rumors, the handset – codenamed Honami – will be powered by Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 800 processor operating at a blazing 2.2GHz alongside 2GB of RAM and 16GB of flash storage.

The Android-based smartphone will ship with a 5-inch, 1080p display but perhaps the most interesting feature of the i1 is the rear camera. It allegedly consists of a high-end 20.7-megapixel ExmorRS sensor that uses Sony’s Bionz image processing technology.
There’s also the mention of something called Sony Lens G which is said to incorporate unique optical design technology and quality control for exceptional optical performance on par with the best lenses in the industry.

A handset of this caliber would be a monster, or at least it is on paper. Truth is, Sony hasn’t even confirmed they are working on such a device but it’s worth pointing out that these specs match those that surfaced back in April and May. I for one would be interested in comparing the camera on the i1 with the one in Nokia’s new Lumia 1020 which boasts a 41-megapixel shooter.

Most expect the Xperia i1 to officially surface at this year’s IFA Expo in Berlin which starts on September 6 and runs through September 11. As always, however, it’s advisable to take this rumor with a healthy dose of salt.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> Specifications for Sony’s upcoming flagship smartphone, the Xperia i1. According to rumors, the handset – codenamed Honami – will be powered by Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 800 processor operating at a blazing 2.2GHz alongside 2GB of RAM and 16GB of flash storage.
> 
> The Android-based smartphone will ship with a 5-inch, 1080p display but perhaps the most interesting feature of the i1 is the rear camera. It allegedly consists of a high-end 20.7-megapixel ExmorRS sensor that uses Sony’s Bionz image processing technology.
> There’s also the mention of something called Sony Lens G which is said to incorporate unique optical design technology and quality control for exceptional optical performance on par with the best lenses in the industry.
> ...



Please post something new we all already know this


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> Specifications for Sony’s upcoming flagship smartphone, the Xperia i1. According to rumors, the handset – codenamed Honami – will be powered by Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 800 processor operating at a blazing 2.2GHz alongside 2GB of RAM and 16GB of flash storage.
> 
> The Android-based smartphone will ship with a 5-inch, 1080p display but perhaps the most interesting feature of the i1 is the rear camera. It allegedly consists of a high-end 20.7-megapixel ExmorRS sensor that uses Sony’s Bionz image processing technology.
> There’s also the mention of something called Sony Lens G which is said to incorporate unique optical design technology and quality control for exceptional optical performance on par with the best lenses in the industry.
> ...



lol, it's already posted a long time back by randomuser.. Hope he dont see ur post..


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> lol, it's already posted a long time back by randomuser.. Hope he dont see ur post..



He is new to TDF and want increase his posts number and PPD


----------



## RohanM (Aug 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> He is new to TDF and want increase his posts number and PPD


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 27, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


>



How well does Z1 camera perform in low light conditions as it has no flash?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just about a week left, so you'll find out yourself soon 

Don't expect miracles though, just one level above almost every smartphone out there.

India launch of Z1 on September 18th. *MRP 46990*. So street price 42-44k


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2013)

Can anyone with Xperia L or SP upload their volds.fstab file from system/etc directory..
I think USB OTG is supported but not enabled by default..
My Xperia M had this following code, probably not found in Xperia L or SP.. maybe adding this will enable

```
dev_mount ext_card /storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
[B]#BSP-LC-Enable_USB_Disk-00 +[
dev_mount usbdisk /mnt/usbdisk auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host
#BSP-LC-Enable_USB_Disk-00 +][/B]
```


----------



## Empirial (Aug 28, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> I hope for their sake that the screen is good. just checked zr at croma and it's screen too left too much to desire.......esp at the steep price it commands.





RohanM said:


> Like I said before.....



AMOLED Lovers


----------



## theserpent (Aug 28, 2013)

So random will finally buy Z1


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So random will finally buy Z1



Yeah


----------



## rish89 (Aug 28, 2013)

Xperia L:
after updating i cannot unpair any paired device from bluetooth.....and not even save any new apn in mobile networks.....Pls help


----------



## arjoonpk (Aug 29, 2013)

guys owning an *Xperia Z* please help me here....
I'm planning to buy XZ probably in a week... The only thing holding me back is the *battery backup* on the same... 
I hear and read battery life in XZ is terrible.... I really want to know the fact from you guys who owns one....

I'm looking for a phone which can hold up good for a minimum of *13-15* hours on an average usage...

My usage pattern is as follows:

I'm not a hardcore gamer...
I do a lot of browsing n chatting... fb n whatsapp all inclusive... 
i like to be online atleast on 2g network 24x7...
camera n video-watching -not on all days....
Phone calls -moderate.... 

what do you guys make of  the pattern.... is 15 hours feasible somehow...??
can I go for it..........????


----------



## RohanM (Aug 29, 2013)

^^ Instead go for Zr with superb battery backup.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sexy Z1 

*i.imgur.com/IWP0oup.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xK4FyaG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rWgvnp9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EDNjmHO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QFWUMP6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZwCLOj3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2HDcDcY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IPWka7F.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2013)

^^if this is under 25k i will definitely buy it


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 29, 2013)

zangetsu said:


> ^^if this is under 25k i will definitely buy it



lol 

mrp 46990


----------



## ZTR (Aug 29, 2013)

Still the space under the screen looks wasted.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 29, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> lol
> 
> mrp 46990



If MRP is this. locally its going to around 40K


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 31, 2013)

should i wait for z1....becoz im going 2 buy xperia z in cuming 2 days...im getting xperia z for 32250rs.....there wil be price drop in z after launch z1 ???.....excepted street price of z1 ?? or any other upcoming flagship phone under 40k ???


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 31, 2013)

^

You won't get Z1 below 40k. Maybe on HS18 superdeals for 39500. Nothing lower than that.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 31, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^if this is under 25k i will definitely buy it



lol +1


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Z1 External lenses*, compatible with other Android/iOS devices as well

*i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj524/picrumors/picrumors159/sony_qx10_1_zpscb9c6490.jpg
*i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj524/picrumors/picrumors160/sony_qx100_01_zps38a2dd7d.jpg
*i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj524/picrumors/picrumors160/sony_qx100_02_zps215a81a3.jpg
*i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj524/picrumors/picrumors159/sony_qx10_3_zps6db2cd99.jpg
*i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj524/picrumors/picrumors159/sony_qx10_2_zps51fa8e71.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2013)

these lenses looks soo cool..sony really works on design


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 1, 2013)

wow awesome 
What will be the price ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 1, 2013)

QX10 - 1/2.3" 18 MP Exmor R sensor with 10x Optical Zoom F3.3-5.9 Sony G Lens = Around Rs.9k

QX100 - 1" 20 MP Exmor R back illuminated sensor with F1.8 Carl Zeiss Vario-Sonnar T lens with 3.6x optical zoom - Around Rs 30-35k.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 1, 2013)

Only good for daylight cause no xenon flash


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2013)

Q100 is made for pro it seems...price is soo high..and specs are taken from sony rx100 soo quality will be good


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 1, 2013)

@Sujoyp

The QX100 uses the same hardware as RX100 Mk II not RX100( largest back illuminated sensor in the market). RX100 II is priced at 44900Rs in India. DSC-QX10 uses the same hardware as Cybershot WX150 which is priced at 12990Rs.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2013)

ook  thats nice info ...thanks


----------



## dude1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Its a really good thing that these lenses are compatible with all android phones....


----------



## roh15 (Sep 1, 2013)

Qx10 is  if it is under 10k but sadly it don't have the flash since low end mobile flashes are not great.

And one more thing does these external lens supports manual controls.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2013)

guys, about to buy Sony SP or Nexus 4 in 2 weeks time.
For me SP loses on RAM, 1GB RAM, i think is quite low for 720p screen & ~22k phone.
It has 4G, which is again not useful here, even Airtel are clueless when asked whether i can upgrade my sim to 4g for 4g internet/calls.

But Sony looks so good  +Walkman music app.

Is there any replacement for SP coming soon?

guys, about to buy Sony SP or Nexus 4 in 2 weeks time.
For me SP loses on RAM, 1GB RAM, i think is quite low for 720p screen & ~22k phone.
It has 4G, which is again not useful here, even Airtel are clueless when asked whether i can upgrade my sim to 4g for 4g internet/calls.

But Sony looks so good  +Walkman music app.

Is there any replacement for SP coming soon?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 2, 2013)

No SP replacement until next year.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> guys, about to buy Sony SP or Nexus 4 in 2 weeks time.
> For me SP loses on RAM, 1GB RAM, i think is quite low for 720p screen & ~22k phone.
> It has 4G, which is again not useful here, even Airtel are clueless when asked whether i can upgrade my sim to 4g for 4g internet/calls.
> 
> ...


SP is nice @22k


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> SP is nice @22k



SP @20K on Ebay


----------



## ZTR (Sep 2, 2013)

So much for Z1 being the first with 4K recording lol 
www.gsmarena.com/acer_launches_first_4krecording_smartphone__liquid_s2-news-6697.php


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 2, 2013)

If you are planning to purchase SP, you can also try indiatimes shopping with *FLASH0209* coupon code.
I guess it will give you additional 15% discount.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

^but is SP preferable over Nexus 4 ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^but is SP preferable over Nexus 4 ?


I am a user of xperia SL, but I am not a fan of xperia series.
If I was there to buy a new smart phone, I would prefer Lumia 920 for 26K

Cheapest online price of Lumia 920:
Buy Online Nokia Lumia 920 - Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings, Compare, Photos, Videos, Deals, Discounts, Online In India Maniacstore.com


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2013)

ravi_9793 said:


> I am a user of xperia SL, but I am not a fan of xperia series.
> If I was there to buy a new smart phone, I would prefer Lumia 920 for 26K
> 
> Cheapest online price of Lumia 920:
> Buy Online Nokia Lumia 920 - Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings, Compare, Photos, Videos, Deals, Discounts, Online In India Maniacstore.com



If I have 26k to spend I will get Xperia ZR ...very similar hardware like xperia z and waterproof and dustproof too


----------



## dude1 (Sep 2, 2013)

ZTR said:


> So much for Z1 being the first with 4K recording lol
> Acer launches the first 4K-capable smartphone - Liquid S2 - GSMArena.com news


 Yeah...being beaten so close to release must have hurt


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 2, 2013)

So much for mindless trolling. 

That phone doesn't launch anywhere in the world before end of October, whereas Z1 will hit China in 10 days and India in 17 days. Before the above phone launches in a single market, Z1 would be available GLOBALLY.


----------



## roh15 (Sep 2, 2013)

when dual sim version of xperia m will be released in here...???


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 3, 2013)

roh15 said:


> when dual sim version of xperia m will be released in here...???



Month end. Xperia C (dual sim) will also arrive by October first week.


----------



## roh15 (Sep 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Month end. Xperia C (dual sim) will also arrive by October first week.



Expected price...??


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 4, 2013)

Will definitely buy the Xperia C,if its within Rs 16K. The way mediatek is going it will be cracker of a phone at that budget and Sony has to get the Camera and Music Playback quality right,thats it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 4, 2013)

About 15k. Though with the Rupee weakening it could be even 17k. So anywhere between 14-17k


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 4, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> guys, about to buy Sony SP or Nexus 4 in 2 weeks time.
> For me SP loses on RAM, 1GB RAM, i think is quite low for 720p screen & ~22k phone.
> It has 4G, which is again not useful here, even Airtel are clueless when asked whether i can upgrade my sim to 4g for 4g internet/calls.
> 
> ...



Nexus 4 is better than Xperia SP. Even Galaxy S3 is more preferable.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Will definitely buy the Xperia C,if its within Rs 16K. The way mediatek is going it will be cracker of a phone at that budget and Sony has to get the Camera and Music Playback quality right,thats it.



Why Xperia C over Xperia L?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Why Xperia C over Xperia L?



Better screen,android 4.2,1080p recording AND playback.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Why Xperia C over Xperia L?



Better Resolution and Bigger Screen,Quad Core Processor,PowerVr SGX544,Camera with Exmor R,1080p recording,Dual Sim,Android 4.2 etc etc


----------



## ZTR (Sep 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Better Resolution and Bigger Screen,Quad Core Processor,PowerVr SGX544,Camera with Exmor R,1080p recording,Dual Sim,Android 4.2 etc etc



The GPU and CPU of L are superior to C but all other points are true lol


----------



## theserpent (Sep 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Better Resolution and Bigger Screen,*Quad Core Processor,PowerVr SGX544*,Camera with Exmor R,1080p recording,Dual Sim,Android 4.2 etc etc



Wait.
check this


----------



## RohanM (Sep 4, 2013)

Xperia Z1

No OIS on the 20MP camera so shots are blurry and videos shake. Display has poor view angles like the Xepria Z (Sony you didn't learn) LG G2 with its awesome IPS display is the best so far. And camera with OIS is good. Its up too Samsung now to release the Note 3 with OIS other G2 is the winner now till Q2 2014


----------



## ZTR (Sep 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Xperia Z1
> 
> No OIS on the 20MP camera so shots are blurry and videos shake. Display has poor view angles like the Xepria Z (Sony you didn't learn) LG G2 with its awesome IPS display is the best so far. And camera with OIS is good. Its up too Samsung now to release the Note 3 with OIS other G2 is the winner now till Q2 2014



Also no 4K video recording like random said.

Edit: Display is great as its the same one as on Z Ultra lol 
*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z1_ifa_2013-review-977p3.php

So only no OIS and no 4K recording as hyped


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Xperia Z1Display has poor view angles like the Xepria Z (Sony you didn't learn)



Where did you learn that ? (I guess it's you itself)


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Where did you learn that ? (I guess it's you itself)



He's just trolling here, don't bother replying to his stupid posts.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 5, 2013)

Gsmarena also saying that 2012 don't screens were worst. Like i said before. But this stupid random never accepted the fact.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2013)

Z1 Sample pics

*i.imgur.com/dTiTzpr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/skakFN0.jpg

Unimpressed ? Well these are 100% crops from 20.7 MP image


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 5, 2013)

in fact gsmarena reports that the screen has been fixed of all the problem there were in 2013 range. so its good to see the sony has learnt it's lessons.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol Sony improved things by giving firmware didn't expected from them. By checking those Screenshots i don't know why you can't be impressed ohh yeah you might be Samsung fan.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2013)

More 100% 20.7 MP crops from Z1

*i.imgur.com/oIWethi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zBqlDlV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pb0zbrZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DBctJro.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pKRgsJi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Tl83LVO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FqwbAOJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xaUIo3v.jpg


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 5, 2013)

^ shots are good, any samples on Low-light conditions ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2013)

The leaf shot was blurry.. But it wont appear blurry at full 20MP resolution though


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> The leaf shot was blurry.. But it wont appear blurry at full 20MP resolution though



You know that portion (leaves) is taken from the corner of the 20MP image.In comparison Lumia 1020 corners are completely muddy. 

Check out the FULL pic here

More Samples

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z1-sample_1-640x360.jpg

FULL SIZE

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z1-sample_2-640x360.jpg

FULL SIZE

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z1-sample_3-640x360.jpg

FULL SIZE

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z1-sample_4-640x360.jpg

FULL SIZE

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z1-sample_16-640x360.jpg

FULL SIZE

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z1-sample_17-640x360.jpg

FULL SIZE 

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z1-sample_18-640x360.jpg

FULL SIZE


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 5, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Xperia Z1
> 
> No OIS on the 20MP camera so shots are blurry and videos shake. Display has poor view angles like the Xepria Z (Sony you didn't learn) LG G2 with its awesome IPS display is the best so far. And camera with OIS is good. Its up too Samsung now to release the Note 3 with OIS other G2 is the winner now till Q2 2014


Sony has a feature called SteadyShot which is another moniker for OiS . Read it in GSMarena.

Btw those 100% crops looks awesome, better than my point and shoot 12 mpx camera


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2013)

^

michael, no point explaining things to the blind LG/Nexus fanboy. So just leave him in his world of delusion 

Anyway, watch this. Screen shootout - Galaxy Note 3 vs Xperia Z1 vs LG G2 vs Galaxy S4


----------



## ZTR (Sep 5, 2013)

Same can be said about you,you know


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Same can be said about you,you know



same can be said about you too


----------



## ZTR (Sep 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> same can be said about you too



Well I dont side with one brand lol
I defend or mock any brand


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2013)

ok soo I checked the full samples of those shots...and I think exposure and colors are great...although in 2nd and 3rd shots the sky is looking bit unnatural...but thats due to over exposure (brightness in noob language) 
colors are looking natural and punchy...not over saturated 

ISO level is also good...I checked the Disney land pic and its taken at ISO 50....at f2 1/1600 Shutter speed ....hmm but due to that big aperture the trees around corners lost almost all there details....ideally we if in manual mode I would take that shot at f8 1/100 to get everything sharp ...

bad thing I felt that sony have used over sharpening in there camera algorithem ...maybe to get more details out of the pic...but see in the 1st pic...all plants are looking too sharp...and those white building are all too sharp..

other than that hats off to sony for putting such a great cam in a mobile


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for your valuable comment Sujoy 

Future firmware upgrades should improve the camera much more than just great. 

Z1 Antutu and Quadrant

*www.pinoytechblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z-Antutu.jpg
*www.pinoytechblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z-Quadrant.jpg

Antutu - 35554
Quadrant - 21620


----------



## RohanM (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you gonna pay that much....
Stupid....


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2013)

So which phone had the best screen this year ? HTC One. 

Now let's see what AndroidAuthority has to say about Z1 screen compared to HTC One 

*Verdict: With the Truliminous display meshed with the X-Reality engine, the Xperia Z1 takes the win. It’s an absolutely stunning display.*

Now let's get to the conclusion

Sony’s Xperia Z1 is *one wicked device, surpassing the quality of most flagships that launched this year*. It’s packing some insane hardware, such as the Snapdragon 800 and its monstrous 20.7-megapixel camera, and, of course, the Exmor RS Sensor.

*If there’s one device that’s ready to shake up the Android world, it’s the Xperia Z1,* though that’s not to say devices like the HTC One aren’t good anymore. On the contrary, they’re great handsets!

*What’s happened here is that Sony has set a new bar of expectations. Going forward, I’d expect to see companies echo the sheer amount of quality that went into the Z1 with their own future handsets.*

Sony Xperia Z1 vs. HTC One quick comparison (video)


----------



## lywyre (Sep 6, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Are you gonna pay that much....
> Stupid....



You are calculating to today's GBP to INR value which is very depressing 101.8 Rupees to a Pound. But, if we calculate to 90 Rupees per Pound, that comes to a reasonable Rs. 54,000/-. Reasonable for the specs, not in general.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 6, 2013)

lywyre said:


> You are calculating to today's GBP to INR value which is very depressing 101.8 Rupees to a Pound. But, if we calculate to 90 Rupees per Pound, that comes to a reasonable Rs. 54,000/-. Reasonable for the specs, not in general.



OK. Still be honest is that insane amount for just a phone. U can get a good bike.... Other things. It's too much. Forget the specs as they are gonna absolute next year or may be in next 6 months only.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 6, 2013)

No one is forcing you to buy it. You can keep your Nexus 4, it is a phone good enough for most of us. My Defy+ is good enough for me. But for some, nothing is enough and Z1 is the most likely phone they will buy. Z1 is still cheaper than HTC Butterfly S when it was launched (in USD) and gives way more value than any phone has ever given in the ultra premium smartphone segment.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2013)

^

+1. 

I can't wait to get mine on 19th. Just can't decide on the color


----------



## lywyre (Sep 6, 2013)

^

Take one in each


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2013)

lywyre said:


> ^
> 
> Take one in each



I wish


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for Z1 mini. If Sony doesn't launches I will sue them.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm waiting for Z1 mini. If Sony doesn't launches I will sue them.



Sue for....... ?????????


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 6, 2013)

Which is better Z1 or E ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Which is better Z1 or E ?



LOL !!!! 

E is better


----------



## RohanM (Sep 6, 2013)

lywyre said:


> No one is forcing you to buy it. You can keep your Nexus 4, it is a phone good enough for most of us. My Defy+ is good enough for me. But for some, nothing is enough and Z1 is the most likely phone they will buy. Z1 is still cheaper than HTC Butterfly S when it was launched (in USD) and gives way more value than any phone has ever given in the ultra premium smartphone segment.



Lol... I will buy a good dslr or a good telescope... That can easily show you planets...  any dslr in this range can kick ass of z1 in any lighting condition. 60k for a phone only brain less or ultra rich will do that.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 6, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Which is better Z1 or E ?



E is better. It will save your 50k for sure.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sue for....... ?????????



For showing me dreams and then shattering it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> For showing me dreams and then shattering it.



Hehehehehehe 

Keep praying every day


----------



## dude1 (Sep 6, 2013)

RohanM said:


> OK. Still be honest is that insane amount for just a phone. U can get a good bike.... Other things. It's too much. Forget the specs as they are gonna *absolute* next year or may be in next 6 months only.


Please get one. I wud suggest discover 125... a friend of mine has got one, good mileage and looks
And as for the phone it looks great....probably be getting one..



dashing.sujay said:


> For showing me dreams and then shattering it.


+1.....


----------



## theserpent (Sep 8, 2013)

@randomuser111 bro it would help a lot if you sign this and also post it in the appropriate sony forum Please 
*www.change.org/petitions/sony-plea...-the-wifi-sources-in-archieves-for-xperia-l-2


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2013)

@rohan bro stop trolling  an Iphone 5 was launched for 55k and HTC butterfly was launched around that price...even I think samsung Note 3 will be priced around 50k ...soo whats soo fuss about Z1 being costly 
In anycase other country like US UK will have them carrier locked for 200$-300$ and they will be able to afford it.

ooh and the DSLR+zoom lens will weight 1.5KG and will be 100mm thick and wont have android to play dead trigger  soo sometimes different gadgets may have different purposes


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

@theserpent

Is there anything else you want to add ? If yes, frame a new letter and PM it to me. I'll directly forward it to Sony software team in Sweden


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @theserpent
> 
> Is there anything else you want to add ? If yes, frame a new letter and PM it to me. I'll directly forward it to Sony software team in Sweden



OMG !! I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> OMG !! I have a bad feeling about this.



What kind of bad feeling?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @theserpent
> 
> Is there anything else you want to add ? If yes, frame a new letter and PM it to me. I'll directly forward it to Sony software team in Sweden



Nop nothing else   :O Just send it how it is :O 
Thanks if you are not trolling


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Nop nothing else   :O Just send it how it is :O
> Thanks if you are not trolling



I would use this smiley if I were trolling -  

LOL 

Okay will forward as it is then 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Time for some Xperia Z1 vs Nokia Lumia 1020 camera shootout 

Comparing 100% crops

*image20.it168.com/picshow/900x675/20130903/2013090318075747740.jpg
*image20.it168.com/picshow/900x675/20130903/2013090318080003581.jpg
*image20.it168.com/picshow/900x675/20130903/2013090318080282823.jpg
*image20.it168.com/picshow/900x675/20130903/2013090318080580785.jpg

Front camera comparison
*image20.it168.com/picshow/900x675/20130903/2013090318080923987.jpg

P.S. Above comparison done with pre release software/hardware Z1.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 9, 2013)

Right one is Xperia Right?

*www.sonymobile.com/global-en/legal/testresults/xperia-z1/#camera-overall

Woot..! This tells everything.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Right one is Xperia Right?
> 
> Xperia
> 
> Woot..! This tells everything.



Yep right is Z1. It's writen along with ISO shot at.

As far as the link you posted goes ( official Sony Mobile comparison done by an independent body) I would have to say it holds no credibility simply because of the flawed methodology adopted. 

They showed the photos to average joes and they chose the most "pleasing" pictures not the best or the most accurate or highest quality. 100% crops were not examined at all but merely the web size pictures.

Overall in most situations Z1 will be on par with Lumia 1020 right now but won't beat it until it gets the new camera firmware ( which will roll out next month end)


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 9, 2013)

How does Xperia Z1 score when compared to Note 3?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> How does Xperia Z1 score when compared to Note 3?



In what? Camera ?

Z1 camera is way superior to Note 3/G2/S4


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 9, 2013)

Performance and Display .


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

Z1 scores 35600 on Antutu and 21600 on Quadrant. GNote 3 scores about the same but on Android 4.3 So with 4.3 Z1 might score more than Note 3 by a small margin.

As for display, it's more of LCD vs OLED. So it depends on which display tech you prefer. 

You can see this video to get a rough idea





randomuser111 said:


> Z1 scores 35600 on Antutu and 21600 on Quadrant. GNote 3 scores about the same but on Android 4.3 So with 4.3 Z1 might score more than Note 3 by a small margin.
> 
> As for display, it's more of LCD vs OLED. So it depends on which display tech you prefer.
> 
> You can see this video to get a rough idea



EDIT:

100% crop comparison - Xperia Z1 vs Xperia Z vs HTC One vs Lumia 925

*attach.mobile01.com/attach/201309/mobile01-67a9595829fba9716ecaf96a597f8a66.jpg


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 9, 2013)

The 3 gig Ram and 4k recording of note 3 gets an edge over Xperia Z1...


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> The 3 gig Ram and 4k recording of note 3 gets an edge over Xperia Z1...



India version of Note 3 does not do 4K recording. Only LTE model.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 9, 2013)

But you have to agree,Note 3 Wins.
Z1 failed to keep up it's hype i.e 4k recording etc


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyway I think that Note 3 will be sold more than Xperia Z1  

And Sony should change its Wallpaper.. They are doing injustice to its "Triluminous" display


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

Another thing to keep in mind is the fact that 4K is also only resolution. There was a HTC Titan II with 16 MP but its image quality was worse than 8 MP shooters and some 5MP shooters as well. 

Same way, the Note 3 has a 1/3.06" sensor which is much smaller than Z1 sensor and also has a worse quality lens. So the video quality will still be better on the Z1 and not NOTE 3.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

In most shots Nokia is clear winner. In display lg g2... (Personnel linking) 
Other features of note 3 like 4k recording & 3gig ram so note 3 wins. 
Lg g2 also having 4k recording.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is the fact that 4K is also only resolution. There was a HTC Titan II with 16 MP but its image quality was worse than 8 MP shooters and some 5MP shooters as well.
> 
> Same way, the Note 3 has a 1/3.06" sensor which is much smaller than Z1 sensor and also has a worse quality lens. So the video quality will still be better on the Z1 and not NOTE 3.



Grapes are sore.....


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

^

LG fanboy, do you know LG 2013 flagship Optimus G pro is still on Android 4.1.2 when Z/ZL got 4.2.2 long back and are getting 4.3 next month ? No announcement about 4.2.2 even from LG yet. LG G2 will get 4.3 maybe next year and 4.4 by 2014 end. LMAO

LG Optimus G was similar to LG G2 this year and now 1 year has passed and it's still on 4.1.2 JB. Maybe it won't get even 4.2.2



And get your facts right, G2 doesn't do 4K video.

And why are you posting here repeatedly when you do not want to buy Z1 or any other 2013 Xperia ? This is a thread for discussion on 2013 Xperia products not some LG fanboys to come and derail the topic. 


Do I come and post **** about Nexus 4 in your Nexus 4 thread ?


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> But you have to agree,Note 3 Wins.
> Z1 failed to keep up it's hype i.e 4k recording etc



He will never agree... You are asking sun to rise from west...


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LG fanboy, do you know LG 2013 flagship Optimus G pro is still on Android 4.1.2 when Z/ZL got 4.2.2 long back and are getting 4.3 next month ? No announcement about 4.2.2 even from LG yet. LG G2 will get 4.3 maybe next year and 4.4 by 2014 end. LMAO
> 
> ...



In my whole post you only find lg ??? Lol... No comments then.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

everyone knows that 4k recording is a feature of hardware inside the note 3 and not a samsung special...since z1 and note 3 have same chip inside soo Z1 can definitely get that later too...and also since indian version of note 3 does not have 4k recording i believe z1 can be the 1st device to do 4k after an update


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 9, 2013)

RohanM said:


> In most shots Nokia is clear winner. In display lg g2... (Personnel linking)
> Other features of note 3 like 4k recording & 3gig ram so note 3 wins.
> Lg g2 also having 4k recording.



According to me.. Xperia Z1 is producing more vivid colors than anyone of its competitors..Well Its my opinion and I don't think any phone utilizes RAM more than 2 GIG ..


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

Lg G2 can shoot 1080p @ 60 fps but z1 can't.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> According to me.. Xperia Z1 is producing more vivid colors than anyone of its competitors..Well Its my opinion and I don't think any phone utilizes RAM more than 2 GIG ..



My nexus 4 even don't utilise whole 1gb.... Always having free ram around 1.3 gb... But that does not mean 2 gb ram is useless....


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 9, 2013)

RohanM you hate sony?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> RohanM you hate sony?



Yes, isn't that evident?  Just see his posts in this thread.  

Z1 makes him feel insecure so he comes and posts **** to make himself feel better


----------



## Superayush (Sep 9, 2013)

Random any good sony midrange device coming soon?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Random any good sony midrange device coming soon?



Nope. Nothing until 2014.

Z1 mini is coming up next. Probably will be announced next month.

4.3" 720p HD Triluminos
20.7 MP Exmor RS G Lens Camera (same as Z1)
2 GB RAM
S800
2400mAh battery


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2013)

Any ideas on updates on Xperia M ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Any ideas on updates on Xperia M ?



I'll need to ask  Will post here when I get a reply.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Sony Xperia Z1 vs Nokia Lumia 1020 shootout surfaces, yields surprising results *
*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/09/xperia-z1-vs-nokia-lumia-1020/gsmarena_001.jpg
*blog.gsmarena.com/sony-xperia-z1s-...d-to-nokia-lumia-1020s-41mp-pureview-monster/

_Surprisingly, here the* Lumia 1020 was able to resolve a lot less detail than the Xperia Z1*. *The 41MP PureView camera with its enormous sensor somehow didn’t cope as well as its competitor with the scene and the differences in the foliage and the sand are quite easy to spot*. The *Xperia Z1′s camera also produced a shot with better contrast* than its competitor, even if its dynamic range is slightly lower.

Then come the more interesting night shots. Both manufacturers brag that their phones produce the best night shots out there and it’s time to put that claim to the test by checking the night samples below.


Again, this is a* solid win for the Xperia Z1 over the Lumia 1020. Sony’s 20.7MP G Sensor camera clearly produces more natural night photos with a more accurate white balance and superior detail.*_


----------



## ZTR (Sep 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I'll need to ask  Will post here when I get a reply.
> -snip-



Why dont you quote the WHOLE article? 

The part you DIDNT quote 


> Of course, we can’t know the conditions under which the test was performed or if the software version of the Nokia Lumia 1020 and the Sony Xperia Z1 was final, so *take it all with a pinch of salt*. And if you are looking to find more samples, check out the source link below.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is a disclaimer that any site has to put up as they haven't conducted the tests themselves. But you have to find some excuse to troll as usual 

What's your problem really? You don't like the Z1? I don't really care about that. Did I force you to like it or buy it? Then what's with your constant snide remarks on this thread. 

You add zero value to the discussion and the only objective of you and Rohan's posts here is to derail the thread with utter nonsense.

So PLEASE, ignore this thread and do not make any more posts here when you are least bothered about the topic of discussion in this thread.

EDIT: *I've put you and RohanM on my ignore list. Won't have to bother with your posts again.*


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That is a disclaimer that any site has to put up as they haven't conducted the tests themselves. But you have to find some excuse to troll as usual
> 
> What's your problem really? You don't like the Z1? I don't really care about that. Did I force you to like it or buy it? Then what's with your constant snide remarks on this thread.
> 
> ...



At least we are not selling something or promoting like you are doing sony salesman.... Nokia 1020 has a more capable cam than z1... Even 808 has the best cam.... 
Ur getting paid for promoting sony then create your own blog... Dont spam this forum.... People come here for honest advice ... One persons is already by your name... Check thread....


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

Check this


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> EDIT:*I've put you and RohanM on my ignore list. Won't have to bother with your posts again.*



Like we care....


----------



## Empirial (Sep 9, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Like we care....



Jinke Ghar LG Ke Hotein Hai Woh Dusro Pe Comment Nahin Pheka Karte


----------



## ZTR (Sep 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That is a disclaimer that any site has to put up as they haven't conducted the tests themselves. But you have to find some excuse to troll as usual
> 
> What's your problem really? You don't like the Z1? I don't really care about that. Did I force you to like it or buy it? Then what's with your constant snide remarks on this thread.
> 
> ...



Its not that I dont like Z1 but the fact that you constantly saying that Z1 is best is everything and while it may be the best waterproof high end smartphone with a 20 mp cam but that doesnt mean that you bash other phones.
Z1 has got a good camera but the areas where  it looses out is the lack of OIS and Xenon flash which the 1020 has.
Also even you gotta admit the Z1 is a little too big for its size.
And although Sony is more dev friendly now but they have got to speed up on their OS updates for mid-range phones.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Jinke Ghar LG Ke Hotein Hai Woh Dusro Pe Comment Nahin Pheka Karte



Lol.... Nice one.
Lg is not famous because it's their marketing team. They are lazy to market the product and show updates. Hardware wise they are better than Samsung.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Jinke Ghar LG Ke Hotein Hai Woh Dusro Pe Comment Nahin Pheka Karte



ahaha



RohanM said:


> At least we are not selling something or promoting like you are doing sony salesman.... Nokia 1020 has a more capable cam than z1... Even 808 has the best cam....
> Ur getting paid for promoting sony then create your own blog... Dont spam this forum.... People come here for honest advice ... One persons is already by your name... Check thread....



And your here on behalf of forum police or what? he's only talking about sony phones in sony thread only and not in other threads. who made you god for this forums that your giving lectures and not helping. he just give you information which is hard to get on net about sony phones. if you don't like him just don't reply or quotes him or you can leave this thread.


----------



## Superayush (Sep 9, 2013)

Kapilove how is ur zl running ? I heard it has become under 30k so is it a better choice over ZR ? (Also mention battery life pls )


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Kapilove how is ur zl running ? I heard it has become under 30k so is it a better choice over ZR ? (Also mention battery life pls )



if you ignore rohan trolling. yes you can get zl for like 28k easily these days and way way better choice than zr except that waterproof thingy. my zl running super fine no problem with phone though had problem with earphones cuz one sided became very low which i changed from sony centre.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Kapilove how is ur zl running ? I heard it has become under 30k so is it a better choice over ZR ? (Also mention battery life pls )



Only if you can leave with lie contrast and very poor viewing angles.........


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 9, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Only if you can leave with lie contrast and very poor viewing angles.........



It always depend on individual decision that whats his needs are. Tell me 1 phone under 30k which is better than or say perfect.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 9, 2013)

Aren't you guys doing it enough ? If you don't like it, don't whine.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @randomuser111 bro it would help a lot if you sign this and also post it in the appropriate sony forum Please
> *www.change.org/petitions/sony-plea...-the-wifi-sources-in-archieves-for-xperia-l-2




Serp is this link put up on Facebook Xperia L Page??


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2013)

@dashing.sujay

Seems the wait will be longer for you  Z1 mini will be launched in January

Same specs and design as Z1 except -

720p
2400mAh battery
Thinner
8 GB Internal memory

Pricing should be under 30k.

Here it is

*www.esato.com/board/ui/LH7p58n2w7WGda9L2Hh4.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 10, 2013)

^ No problem for me as far as it's available by then. The reason, I've planned to buy it from my own earned money which I'm yet to start  (and hopefully I will start doing by then )

Also, I hope Sony doesn't prices it above or even near to 30k; 25k should be ideal . Plus, 8GB internal is not at all justified for such a premium phone. 

Apart from it, it's nice, especially when it's thinner.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well if the rupee does recover then it could be closer to 25 than 30


----------



## RohanM (Sep 10, 2013)

Check this


----------



## lywyre (Sep 10, 2013)

^ Saw that. Those are just speculations of two persons and no facts. Or did I miss the point?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2013)

lywyre said:


> ^ Saw that. Those are just speculations of two persons and no facts. Or did I miss the point?



Ignore that, just silly speculation.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 10, 2013)

random.,What did sony reply?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> random.,What did sony reply?




No reply yet, will take some time


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @dashing.sujay
> 
> Seems the wait will be longer for you  Z1 mini will be launched in January
> 
> ...



Cool. Except for the low internal memory part probably.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Ignore that, just silly speculation.



still, explain this = > 
only difference so far in both ver is screen 720 vs 1080 .... other specs looks same... even the cam...
then why on earth one will spend 45k + for z1 when he can get z1 mini under 30k... ?? 
do the extra approx 15k worth extra .7 inch 1080 screen?


----------



## Droid_Z (Sep 11, 2013)

^^ Indeed a valid point bro....


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 11, 2013)

RohanM said:


> still, explain this = >
> only difference so far in both ver is screen 720 vs 1080 .... other specs looks same... even the cam...
> then why on earth one will spend 45k + for z1 when he can get z1 mini under 30k... ??
> do the extra approx 15k worth extra .7 inch 1080 screen?



Use your common sense, you will get your answer.

Z1 mini launches in January. By then Galaxy S4 will drop to 30k. Z1 will drop to about 33-34k. 

Get it now?


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Use your common sense, you will get your answer.
> Z1 mini launches in January. By then Galaxy S4 will drop to 30k. Z1 will drop to about 33-34k.
> Get it now?



*^^ Indeed a valid point bro.... *


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 11, 2013)

BTW Z1 will be available for around 40k only in shops.  From 18th onwards. MRP lower than Z Ultra


----------



## dude1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Techradar says viewing angles on Z1 are not so good...can anyone confirm that?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 11, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Techradar says viewing angles on Z1 are not so good...can anyone confirm that?



They are the only ones to say that, and VERGE too. They even said Z Ultra has poor viewing angles. LMAO

Read this

Quick look: Sony Xperia Z1 vs. LG G2

Vs G2

_Sony’s Xperia Z1 features an impressive 5-inch Full HD Super AMOLED display with Triluminos and X-Reality technology. The screen is capable of 1,920 x 1,080 resolution, rated at a whopping 440 ppi. The *Xperia Z1 has great viewing angles*, and the colors really pop out. The brightness levels is also really impressive in this handset.

aa-lg-g2-front-2

The LG G2 has a 5.2-inch Full HD IPS LCD display capable of 1,920 x 1,080 resolution, rated at an impressive 424ppi. The G2′s viewing angles are decent, and thanks to the IPS display, brightness levels are above average. Colors don’t pop as much as they do in the Z1, but they’re still enjoyable.

Verdict: On paper, the Xperia Z1 and LG G2′s display’s are fairly similar, but *the Xperia Z1 pulls out the trump card with the TRILUMINOS and X-Reality technology.*_


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 11, 2013)

hey random best phone in 30k budget from sony?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 11, 2013)

saifi2649 said:


> hey random best phone in 30k budget from sony?



You can probably get Xperia Z at 30k after Z1 launch  

But other than that, ZR is good. ZL if u want 1080p and don't need water resistance


----------



## NitalJoshi (Sep 11, 2013)

one of most best / good features of sony is "Sound "
Sound is the best


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> _Sony’s Xperia Z1 features an impressive 5-inch Full HD *Super AMOLED* display with Triluminos and X-Reality technology._


_ Super AMOLED? Really? Didn't know.



randomuser111 said:



			Verdict: On paper, the Xperia Z1 and LG G2′s display’s are fairly similar, but the Xperia Z1 pulls out the trump card with the *TRILUMINOS and X-Reality technology.*

Click to expand...

_
What are those tech mentioned in the post above? How does they make any difference? 
The reviewer sounds like a Sony fanboy.

No doubt the specs are mindblowing and its going to be an interesting battle. Lets wait for a proper review


----------



## dude1 (Sep 11, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> *Super AMOLED?* Really? Didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree, the reviewer is dumb and a fanboy(worst combo)....


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 12, 2013)

Then look up GSMArena hands on review. Doesn't get any better than that at this moment. And really, saying AndroidAuthority are Sony fanboys must be the silliest thing I've ever heard. Just read their Sony Xperia reviews, you'll know.


Anyway. S4 vs Z1 screen comparison. Viewing angle comparison will be put up shortly.

*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=157237
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=157235
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=157234
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=157239
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=157238
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=157236
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=157241
*www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=157240


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 12, 2013)

^
bad set of pics bro


----------



## ZTR (Sep 13, 2013)

IMO the S4 has a brighter screen than that and it is clear that S4 is not at 100% brightness while Z1 is.


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 13, 2013)

I was in the market yesterday for mobile shopping for my sis and me and guess what i found out..
*Xperia M is OUT OF STOCK in each and every shop from last 2 weeks*..
RD (Reliance Digital) folks said its total VFM phone and first lot sold out beyond expectation..and that sales department guy said Samsung is **** under 30K.. 
I was like


----------



## red dragon (Sep 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *the Xperia Z1 pulls out the trump card with the TRILUMINOS and X-Reality technology.*[/I]



Sony should stop bluffing the ignorants with those idiotic and tacky terminologies.
Not only phones,they are using them for their televisions also.
They need to realise that only Apple can pull off those gimmicks (remember retina display?)


----------



## red dragon (Sep 13, 2013)

NitalJoshi said:


> one of most best / good features of sony is "Sound "
> Sound is the best



Good for you,if you find xperia's sound quality good.
If you have a half decent headphone/iem,give the Nokia 808(2 year old)a try.
Nokia only knew(hopefully still knows)how to make a phone good for music...even 4s or 5 sound like garbage compared to some old Nokias.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 13, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Good for you,if you find xperia's sound quality good.
> If you have a half decent headphone/iem,give the Nokia 808(2 year old)a try.
> Nokia only knew(hopefully still knows)how to make a phone good for music...even 4s or 5 sound like garbage compared to some old Nokias.



So true.


----------



## dude1 (Sep 13, 2013)

ZTR said:


> So true.



Yeah used to listen songs on my friends 5800 all the time...


----------



## RohanM (Sep 14, 2013)

*Specs leak for the Sony Xperia Z2, code named Avatar.*

*Sony Xperia Z2 (C770X). The phone is code named Avatar and is equipped with a 5.2 inch IGZO Triluminuous Display with a 500ppi pixel density.
The silicon inside the phone would be the Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 MSM8974 Chipset and a multitasker's wet dream, 3GB of RAM, would be on board.

The 20.7MP rear-facing camera would support 4K video capture and a 3200mAh cell would keep the lights on. And the Sony Xperia Z2 would give you a break as it said to run on Android 4.4 Kit Kat. Expect the new model to be on display at CES 2014 where it will have some pretty big shoes to fill.*

_Here you go_


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 14, 2013)

Xperia Z1 Preview by GSMArena

Sony Xperia Z1 preview: A closer look - GSMArena.com

Galaxy Note 3 and Xperia Z1 play UHD video  



Strange how the Gnote 3 with 3GB RAM is struggling to playback 4K video whereas Z1 is playing it butter smooth 

*Z1 Official MRP Rs.42990

Freebies -


5000mAh portable battery charger
Accidental Damage Insurance
Premium Case 

Available for sale from 18th onwards.*


----------



## Superayush (Sep 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia Z1 Preview by GSMArena
> 
> Sony Xperia Z1 preview: A closer look - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...



Which note 3 version is in The video? S800 or octa core one?


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 14, 2013)

Ordered
Xperia M from Infibeam


----------



## RohanM (Sep 15, 2013)

^ Congo


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 15, 2013)

Guys do you think Sony will give Xperia M 4.4 kitkat update? Because Sony in the past has been very poor with updates for example xperia sola did not get any update despite having a dual core cpu and mali 400 gpu so am very skeptical about Sony.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia Z1 Preview by GSMArena
> 
> Sony Xperia Z1 preview: A closer look - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...



42k is very nice price for this considering it is including Accidental Damage insurance. I hope this will avoid the hassles faced by one of the consumers here whose Xperia z screen broke with no fault of his own. This should become the standard for high end phones now.

Posting a review by a site which i love.

*www.unbox.ph/gadget/sony-xperia-z1-review-sony-has-seriously-outdone-themselves/


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

deleted


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 19, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia Z1 Preview by GSMArena
> 
> Sony Xperia Z1 preview: A closer look - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...



BTW N3 video player is in Software decoder mode. HW decoder is enabled by default so someone changed it to make n3 look laggy


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 19, 2013)

Important Info -

*All Xperia Z1, Z Ultra,  Z, ZL, ZR, SP, C, and Tablet Z models purchased after September 15th 2013 are eligible for 6 months Xperia Accidental Damage Cover. You don't need to do anything or pay extra to avail it. *

*www.sony.co.in/productcontent/570382/productcategory/mob-phone


----------



## ZTR (Sep 19, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Important Info - *All Xperia Z1, Z Ultra, Z, ZL, ZR, SP, C, and Tablet Z models purchased after September 15th 2013 are eligible for 6 months Xperia Accidental Damage Cover. You don't need to do anything or pay extra to avail it. *




No L or M?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 20, 2013)

^

Sadly, No


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2013)

GSMArena review is out. Sadly the camera is disappointing. 1020 still far better


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 20, 2013)

GSMArena review unit is a pre production model and also with a defective camera, they have mentioned it in the review.

What I don't understand is why they couldn't wait to get a final retail unit with the latest firmware and no defects to publish their review.

*Anyway, anybody interested in getting the Z1 should wait until October end to get it. I wouldn't recommend getting the Z1 now due to some hardware issues. *

also the camera firmware is half baked. There will be a major update starting around the end of October that will bring a MAJOR jump in quality.


----------



## Droid_Z (Sep 20, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> GSMArena review is out. Sadly the camera is disappointing. 1020 still far better



Khoda pahad ... Nikla Z1...


----------



## RohanM (Sep 20, 2013)

^ lol


----------



## dude1 (Sep 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> GSMArena review unit is a pre production model and also with a defective camera, they have mentioned it in the review.
> 
> What I don't understand is why they couldn't wait to get a final retail unit with the latest firmware and no defects to publish their review.
> 
> ...



*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z1-review-987.php is the final unit review....still cam quality not satisfactory



Droid_Z said:


> Khoda pahad ... Nikla Z1...


LOL...


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 20, 2013)

_*Actually, it looks like there's a lens defect* as the image just right of the center looks softer than it should be (we even checked for smudges on the camera and retook the photos). Still, *you need to keep in mind this is a pre-production unit we have here for a review (one obtained from Sony itself nevetheless) so quality control oversights are possible.*_

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z1-review-987p8.php


----------



## dude1 (Sep 20, 2013)

*www.pocket-lint.com/review/123671-sony-xperia-z1-review what about the pocket lint review? is it pre production also??


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 20, 2013)

*unleashthephones.com/2013/09/15/sony-xperia-z1-review/

*www.wired.co.uk/reviews/mobile-phones/2013-09/sony-xperia-z1

*recombu.com/mobile/reviews/sony/xperia-z1/

*www.t3.com/reviews/sony-xperia-z1-review

*www.hardwarezone.com.sg/review-sony-xperia-z1-next-frontier-mobile-imaging

Read these reviews too then


----------



## Superayush (Sep 20, 2013)

One cannot criticise the sony smartphone xD (no offense) 

Btw random what about this
*blog.gsmarena.com/the-sony-xperia-z1-battery-tests-are-done-heres-the-score/

Despite having humongous battery why such a poor result ....(web browsing + video playback)

Also expected a much longer standby Battery....


----------



## RohanM (Sep 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *unleashthephones.com/2013/09/15/sony-xperia-z1-review/
> 
> *www.wired.co.uk/reviews/mobile-phones/2013-09/sony-xperia-z1
> 
> ...



_Hyala marathi madhe thigle lavne ase mhantat_.. 

In short too much defending...  
Z1 not gonna live up to expectations, too much hype... 

Too big body for a 5 inch phone this is the first thing I will stay away from it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Btw random what about this
> *blog.gsmarena.com/the-sony-xperia-z1-battery-tests-are-done-heres-the-score/
> 
> Despite having humongous battery why such a poor result ....(web browsing + video playback)
> ...



Curse the display tech Sony uses. Whopping talk-time but below par browsing/video-playback ? The display is a power hog. Sony really needs to rectify this. And this can't be rectified by any kind of software update.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 21, 2013)

As I said, that's a prototype and all prototype have a debug application which doesn't allow the device to sleep hence the poor figures. Wait for GSMArena to update their review with a retail unit 

PhoneArena review

_Obviously, the expectations towards this camera will be quite high, and we're happy to say that it doesn't disappoint. Quite the contrary! Images tend to have very realistic, vivid and lively colors. At the same time, the handset doesn't oversaturate or overwarm them to artificially make them look prettier. Exposure is also great most of the time – the dynamic range is good enough to let you take immersive photographs that feature both darker and lighter areas, and it will all look natural and appealing. The only drawback we can find is that some very bright areas sometimes come out overexposed, but this doesn't happen very often.

*Details are superb with the Z1's photos – even when compared to some of the best phone cameras out there, such as the G2.* If you view the 20.7 MP photos in actual size, you might dislike the mostly pixelized look, but *if you scale these gigantic images down to something like 13 MP and compare them to awesome 13 MP photos such as those from the G2, you'll be surprised to find that the Xperia Z1 actually captures detail quite well. Even when viewed in actual size (100%), the Xperia Z1's photos are finer than those of its biggest rivals.

The camera easily outperforms any other Android smartphone out there as far as picture-taking goes.

*_

*www.phonearena.com/reviews/Sony-Xperia-Z1-Review_id3427/page/3


*Another comparison. G2 vs Z1 Camera*

*www.swedroid.se/recensioner/telefoner/recension-lg-g2/

Use Google Translate

I am posting the short summary 

_ we can quickly see that Sony's new flagship Xperia Z1 delivers much sharper and more detailed images in full size. Where pictures taken with G2, despite the test higher resolution (10 versus 8 megapixels), in comparison looks blurred and smeared out Z1 delivers an impressive detail, often in images perimeter.

The sharpness and detail is therefore, perhaps not surprisingly after preliminary reports and the camera sensor resolution and size,* an easy victory for the Xperia Z1*_


@SuperAyush

Nobody claimed that you can't criticize, right ? But there is a difference between genuine criticism and mocking.  

I don't need to explain further.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 21, 2013)

@sony lover boy : i am curious, do u work for sony?. Why do you like parading their products


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys n Gals,
STOP criticizing randomuser111. He may promote Sony products but he also gives a lot of insider information. Further if you go through all of his posts, you will notice that he does not defend all of Sony products but only the good ones.
-SS.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 21, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> Guys n Gals,
> STOP criticizing randomuser111. He may promote Sony products but he also gives a lot of insider information. Further if you go through all of his posts, you will notice that he does not defend all of Sony products but only the good ones.
> -SS.



Agree



srkmish said:


> @sony lover boy : i am curious, do u work for sony?. Why do you like parading their products



Well He's not promoting sony's products,He's just a die hard fan  who love's informing us about Sony's upcoming phones before sony even knows about it ,if you don't belive me check out all the pages  he leaked X.L and X.SP before sony even knew about that phone.
And he suggests PHONES that are good not always SONY.



randomuser111 said:


> Important Info -
> 
> *All Xperia Z1, Z Ultra,  Z, ZL, ZR, SP, C, and Tablet Z models purchased after September 15th 2013 are eligible for 6 months Xperia Accidental Damage Cover. You don't need to do anything or pay extra to avail it. *
> 
> *www.sony.co.in/productcontent/570382/productcategory/mob-phone



WTF.
I think sony will abandon X.L/X.M :/


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol No Serp, that's only for insurance 

I'll update you guys on the 4.3 plans for M/L in a few days


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 22, 2013)

Probably good news for some, Z1 Mini will go on sale globally in December


----------



## vkl (Sep 22, 2013)

*RohanM* 
Stick to the topic.Have some issues on the context?do sort it out with a technical or contextual discussion.
Unnecessary off topic and thread crapping won't be tolerated.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 22, 2013)

Android 4.3 update for Z,ZL, ZR and possibly SP will begin from October. 

Z Ultra and Z1 will receive the update in November. 

Haven't got solid info about M/L yet, but they would get it around the end of the year from what little I've heard


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Probably good news for some, Z1 Mini will go on sale globally in December


----------



## ZTR (Sep 22, 2013)

BTW random when are you getting your Z1?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 22, 2013)

ZTR said:


> BTW random when are you getting your Z1?



I'll be getting mine next month


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been planning to get ZR for a long time and if Z1 Mini is going to be nearby it would make sense to wait a while. I hope the price point would be 30 K or less.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 26, 2013)

Random when is Xperia C releasing here?


----------



## dude1 (Sep 26, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Random when is Xperia C releasing here?



Yeah, and at what price??


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 26, 2013)

Xperia C will be launched in 2-3 weeks, around the end of next month. Price will be between L and SP, so around 17k


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd Suggest Anyone who's planning to buy XperiaL to put a hold on their plans : 
Apparently, there's a big memory leak problem in   xperia L ( I m facing it too. :/ ). & Sony hasn't yet admitted of this problem yet.. 
Disappointed.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 26, 2013)

^

Can you elaborate?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 26, 2013)

randomuser111 : 

Xperia L has about 1.57 gb assigned as device memory for apps. 
in layman terms, ( Memory occupied by App data + Free space = Total memory[ 1.57gb])
But for some unknown reason, the free space seems to be a lot less than it should be.


This screenshot was taken when i first encountered the problem : 
*talk.sonymobile.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/1057i152FF40A4BA651A3/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1

Due to extremely low storage space, i took a backup & did a factory reset. I restored the backup & all was well until 3 days later, i saw this : 
*talk.sonymobile.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/1243i7D055AB8EDCE4C1E/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1

A LOT of users have been complaining about this, but sony staff hasn't responded yet. ( Device memory full in xperia L - Support forum )


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2013)

SWAP SD CARD SWAP SD CARD SWAP SD CARD grrrrrrrrrrr..............
how many times do i repeat this


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 27, 2013)

@ashs1

Woah that's strange. Did you guys try to talk to some developers on XDA about this issue ? No solutions yet?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 27, 2013)

my friend is also facing the same problem.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 28, 2013)

Is there a thread about this issue on XDA?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 28, 2013)

The issue was about some log files filling up the /data directory or something which is invisible to the regular user. Or am I confusing this with HTC phone issue?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 28, 2013)

randomuser : i don't think there is a thread about this on xda. I'll make a account & maybe make a thread tomorow...


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 28, 2013)

Good call  Maybe someone there can have a solution


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 30, 2013)

Xperia Z1 f (SO-02F) aka ‘Honami mini’ specs leak, plus first picture of handset | Xperia Blog

Xperia Z1 F aka Z1 mini

*static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Xperia-Z1-f-next-to-Xperia-Z1.png

Specs -

*2.2 ghz S800
2 GB RAM
20.7 MP Exmor RS 1/2.3" Camera
16 GB Internal (8 GB for International model)
4.3" 720p HD Triluminos display
2300mah battery
Dimensions 127mm x 64.9mm x 9.4mm
IP55/58 dust water resistant*


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 30, 2013)

no solution yet at xda..  ( unless i root my phone which i don't want to.  )


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 30, 2013)

What is with Sony and low internal memory for these new devices when they also do not allow installation to SD card?
I did not expect the Z1 Mini to carry just 8 GB internal memory like the SP/ZR etc.


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 30, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> What is with Sony and low internal memory for these new devices when they also do not allow installation to SD card?
> I did not expect the Z1 Mini to carry just 8 GB internal memory like the SP/ZR etc.



Its 16GB and 8GB for *International model*


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess *we* are the _internationals_


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 1, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> i guess *we* are the _internationals_



my bad..


----------



## RohanM (Oct 5, 2013)

Z1 drop test... Becharra died..


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 5, 2013)

Getting Mine Z1 Next Week !!


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 9, 2013)

What if sony made a new Nexus ? It would be awesome


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Getting Mine Z1 Next Week !!



Congrats..how much?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2013)

*Xperia C OUT Now*

Buy Online Sony Xperia C Dual Sim Mobile Phone (Black). Shop from tradus.com MOBMU1XUMZKH6HTJ


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

yes xperia C is out but it cost 19-20k ...not worth

just buy an Xperia SP for 20k ...its screen is just .3mm small (4.7 vs 5) and its hardware much better


----------



## ZTR (Oct 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes xperia C is out but it cost 19-20k ...not worth
> 
> just buy an Xperia SP for 20k ...its screen is just .3mm small (4.7 vs 5) and its hardware much better



But not dual sim or 4.2 lol


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

but SP will get 4.2 update later unlike XL ...and I dont need dual sim..so not interested   

ZTR are u joking or seriously


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes xperia C is out but it cost 19-20k ...not worth
> 
> just buy an Xperia SP for 20k ...its screen is just .3mm small (4.7 vs 5) and its hardware much better



Xperia C is severely overpriced... 15k was a good price for the specs... not worth more than that... Xperia SP is certainly better at that price point...


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> but SP will get 4.2 update later unlike XL ...and I dont need dual sim..so not interested
> ZTR are u joking or seriously



SP will straightly get 4.3 or 4.4



AndroidFan said:


> Xperia C is severely overpriced... 15k was a good price for the specs... not worth more than that... Xperia SP is certainly better at that price point...



Nope it's not overpriced if you see someone (NOOBs ONLY) buying GRAND and takes C. For him its pretty VFM


----------



## Arnab (Oct 12, 2013)

I am Planning to buy Sony Xperia Z, 
Do you all think it would be a Good choice for 30K budget ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 12, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I am Planning to buy Sony Xperia Z,
> Do you all think it would be a Good choice for 30K budget ?



LG Optimus G Pro is a better choice... or if you can extend your budget, the Galaxy S4 is even better. Xperia Z has an older processor and a not so good screen...


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 12, 2013)

I think you should wait for xperia z1 mini to come out and then decide..


----------



## Arnab (Oct 12, 2013)

will the Xperia Z1 Mini Pro be out soon ? 
Should I Increase my budget to Z1? 

No, I dont wanna use S4 . I only prefer HTC and SONY , LG whose build quality is Good and not feel like toy


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 12, 2013)

Arnab said:


> will the Xperia Z1 Mini Pro be out soon ?
> Should I Increase my budget to Z1?
> 
> No, I dont wanna use S4 . I only prefer HTC and SONY , LG whose build quality is Good and not feel like toy



Get Z1


----------



## theserpent (Oct 12, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> randomuser : i don't think there is a thread about this on xda. I'll make a account & maybe make a thread tomorow...



I posted the solution for this in xperia L thread check it


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 13, 2013)

well you can get Z1 at 39k which is awesome..at flipkart on deals..


----------



## RohanM (Oct 21, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z1S leaked, may be the Xperia Z1 f's international version*

Source


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2013)

Xperia ZL is currently at 26,400 in snapdeal..is it worth buying it now?

Sony Xperia ZL Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2013)

wohoo 
Big update expected for Xperia L as new firmware (15.3.A.0.26) gets certified | Xperia Blog


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 23, 2013)

Another Mediatek device coming from Sony.

6.0 " 720p HD 
Mediatek OctaCore chipset.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Another Mediatek device coming from Sony.
> 
> 6.0 " 720p HD
> Mediatek OctaCore chipset.



 Sony is becoming crapsung


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2013)

serpent its a big consumer market that samsung is taking away..the noobs who wants 5-6" mobile for watching videos and surfing web ....sony too wants a pie form that


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 24, 2013)

The water resistance part is a bit dicey I mean how long does it stay that way is it good after a few drip tours or how I have a lot of gadgets and I am thinking of giving this to my cousin sister as she has a habit of giving her gadgets a shower.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 24, 2013)

I suppose the water resistance factor could be thought of as being similar to watches in a way. As long the unit stays unopened from its factory built state, you can be pretty sure that it will stay resistant. But if a need to open it up arises, one may not be sure of how well the service centre people restore it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> The water resistance part is a bit dicey I mean how long does it stay that way is it good after a few drip tours or how I have a lot of gadgets and I am thinking of giving this to my cousin sister as she has a habit of *giving her gadgets a shower*.


they are IP57 & 58 certified so no worries...


----------



## vishpt (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, I am getting my new Xperia Z1 (Black) today!!

Cheers guys  

I am buying this mobile after 2 long years.

So I hope its worth the mint!!


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 27, 2013)

vishpt said:


> Hi, I am getting my new Xperia Z1 (Black) today!!
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> ...




Hi!! Did u buy Z1??
How is it? Pls. Let me know.. M also confused in between Z1 and S4..


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 27, 2013)

ishan_kkr said:


> Hi!! Did u buy Z1??
> How is it? Pls. Let me know.. M also confused in between Z1 and S4..



The Z1 is way better than the S4


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 27, 2013)

achyutaghosh said:


> The Z1 is way better than the S4



I am also interested for Z1 but one thing I want assured is a working Call Recording app in Xperia Z1.. Is it possible? Any idea?


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Another Mediatek device coming from Sony.
> 
> 6.0 " 720p HD
> Mediatek OctaCore chipset.



Correction: 

Not MTK, it uses Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8x26 chip.

Quad 1.2 ghz Cortex A7 with Adreno 305 GPU.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Correction:
> 
> Not MTK, it uses Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8x26 chip.
> 
> Quad 1.2 ghz Cortex A7 with Adreno 305 GPU.



It's mtk only


----------



## priyankgupta (Oct 30, 2013)

Xperia L getting 4.2 update!


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 30, 2013)

priyankgupta said:


> Xperia L getting 4.2 update!



We already got it..and updated too


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It's mtk only



Nope that was wrong info, it will come with Qualcomm S200 Quad A7 chip


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 30, 2013)

All branded phones(dont consider mmx as brand here-.- ) rarely use mediatech...


----------



## geek_rocker (Oct 31, 2013)

vishpt said:


> Hi, I am getting my new Xperia Z1 (Black) today!!
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> ...


Congrats!
Do post your experience with the phone and camera samples please. My gf is thinking about getting this phone as she's a huge Sony fangirl.


----------



## Ayuclack (Nov 1, 2013)

Was Getting Z1 then That Nexus 5 Release !! Daam !!


----------



## ZTR (Nov 1, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Was Getting Z1 then That Nexus 5 Release !! Daam !!



Lol tough choice now


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nexus 5(29k phone) competing with Z1 lol lol 
Google rocks


----------



## Ayuclack (Nov 8, 2013)

Getting Xperia Z ultra for 41k today ... No Power Bank Free though !!


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 8, 2013)

So sony finally shared some info with us yesterday.. 
Xperia ZR & SP won't be getting the 4.4 kitkat update... *Xperia L*/M/C which were released few months back are not even getting 4.3...
lets hope this is just the first list of phones that are getting the update..




> Last week you probably saw Google announce Android version 4.4; Kit Kat…
> 
> We’ve seen lots of questions on our Android upgrade roadmap and equally, we have lots to tell you, so here’s a note on just that…
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayuclack (Nov 8, 2013)

Got Z Ultra !!!


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats !!!!   do post some pics


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 8, 2013)

This is actually bad. Sony not providing 4.4 to ZR.
Ironically, 4.4 was meant to run on devices with 512 MB RAM, but ZR with 2 gigs of RAM doesn't get to enjoy KitKat.
:/


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 8, 2013)

I think they will update 2013 devices in 2014 with 4.4


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 9, 2013)

Relax, that's only the first list.  

Others will get it in 2014.


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks randomuser! 
I hope you are right.


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 9, 2013)

priyankgupta said:


> Thanks randomuser!
> I hope you are right.



He's always right about Sony.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 9, 2013)

When Will be Sony Xperia Z1F (Mini of Z1) released in India?


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 10, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> When Will be Sony Xperia Z1F (Mini of Z1) released in India?



December end-Early January.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 11, 2013)

@Random if you can send this to sony developers please 
List of confirmed bugs & improvements in Xperia L 4.2.2 update :

- Transfer data to sd card in settings>storage fcs settings.
- Some album arts in walkman are blurred.
- Youtube videos qualtiy in HQ is a bit pixelated and not as clear as before the update.
- Apps that are in sd card, their icon will be removed from the home screen after reboot if you are using Xperia Home.
- Multitouch issue which people were facing before is still there.
- Games which are installed by default in internal memory do not start untill we move them to phone memory. (Later can be moved back to internal memory.)
- Screen in portrait mode cuts in left side, video in the link explains. *goo.gl/8LQ0Qu
Some other bugs reported by other users and some which I'm having.
- Xperia Home scrolling isn't smooth with many widgets.
- Lag in Nova Launcher with the widgets and icon pack which ran smoothly before the update (Me)

Mention any other if I've missed and let others see this post before they update.

Somethings which got better :
- Gaming performance is definitely better according to what users reported.
- Xperia home "app drawer" is quite smooth in scrolling now.
- The lag which settings had when we had multiple accounts added is gone now.

These bugs are irrespective of factory reset after update as both users who did reset after update and didn't reported them. I myself have tested them before and after reset.

Many people have reverted back to 4.1.2


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 11, 2013)

Sony needs to hire better developers, how did that firmware go through testing? I also have an issue with image processing on the new Xperias. Samsung uses the same sensor and the results are a lot better. I mean, what the hell? Same thing with the display in Xperia Z. Yes, you can fix these things in updates or later batches but the damage is done.

Also, I can conform the displays on most Xperia Z's are pretty good unless you are unlucky. Sony is respected company and they should keep in mind that they have quite a reputation. Mess that up, and that perception will bleed over to their other products. I have to say that I'm a Sony fanboy but they seriously need to get their s**t together.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> December end-Early January.



Is it confirm for international launch??  in some sites they say it's only for China /Japan.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

@hey randomuser any good news about Sony Z1S  ....it seems I will have to wait for it as a Sony SP replacement


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 25, 2013)

sujoyp : i thought you were looking for phones under 20k .. :O i think Z1s will be around 25k-28k


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

but I could not find any other handset except SP in that range...and that too will get its last android update as 4.4 

soo thought y not get a new handset with 4.4 and maybe it can be upgradable to android 5


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 25, 2013)

Z1 mini will launch in India in January. Price will be around 30k.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

but till that time Nexus 5 16 GB which cost 29k now will be 27-26k ...y not launch Z1s for 27k


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 25, 2013)

Z1s isn't meant to compete with N5 

It's Sony's Iphone 5S rival. For people who want top end hardware in a small screen size.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

aree bhai ham gareebo ka bhi koi socho


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 26, 2013)

Well, it seems that 4.4 for ZR and SP is "under investigation". Lets see what comes out of this 'investigation'.
What I really don't understand is, is ZR so different from Z and ZL?


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 26, 2013)

I bought ZR thinking that it will be upgraded the same as Z as apparently the specs are same. Now I do not know. And unfortunately there does not seem to be much developer support for it.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> aree bhai ham gareebo ka bhi koi socho



isiliye to micromax aur karbonn company banaye hai !!  


Z1s will still be a bit premium as it still retains the 20MP camera of Z1 & also its almost identical to Z1 in every department except display & battery.


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 28, 2013)

Xperia SP gets confirmed for KitKat 4.4.

Xperia ZR still under investigation.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 28, 2013)

priyankgupta said:


> Xperia SP gets confirmed for KitKat 4.4.
> 
> Xperia ZR still under investigation.



Oh come on! Seriously? SP gets it but ZR does not?
I am completely baffled by these decisions.


----------



## priyankgupta (Nov 28, 2013)

They haven't declined it yet. It is still "under investigation".


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2013)

I am still confused to get N4 or SP ....my Love for sony is pulling me towards SP (Had 5 SE phones previously) and futureproof hardware is saying N4  just 3 days left to decide ....Helpppp

BTW how bad is the SP screen ...its fine about viewing angle...but how is the contrast from front.

or should I drop both and get xperia C ...I loved the looks of C ..its slim and sexy


----------



## seamon (Nov 29, 2013)

Get Xperia SP if you want Xperia privileges such as Bravia Engine,Sony UI,Glove mode etc.
Get The Nexus 4 if you want pure android experience(Whatever that is) and oh updates.
You can also try to get the ZR to keep it under water xD


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 29, 2013)

Dont get ZR if you ever actually want to use it as a phone. The speaker is too anaemic to be heard anywhere other than a silent room or recording studio. And that is both speakers.


----------



## seamon (Nov 29, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> Dont get ZR if you ever actually want to use it as a phone. The speaker is too anaemic to be heard anywhere other than a silent room or recording studio. And that is both speakers.



The call speaker is fine in mine........I can clearly make calls outside with 2-3 cars honking occasionally. I don't use the loudspeaker much but then again it is a phone not a loudspeaker.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 29, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I am still confused to get N4 or SP ....my Love for sony is pulling me towards SP (Had 5 SE phones previously) and futureproof hardware is saying N4  just 3 days left to decide ....Helpppp
> 
> BTW how bad is the SP screen ...its fine about viewing angle...but how is the contrast from front.
> 
> or should I drop both and get xperia C ...I loved the looks of C ..its slim and sexy



i'd suggest you stick to N4. N4 is better than SP in most departments ( maybe except camera ). & LG's got a good A.S.S too. 


& yeah, C looks awesome..


----------



## seamon (Nov 30, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i'd suggest you stick to N4. N4 is better than SP in most departments ( maybe except camera ). & LG's got a good A.S.S too.
> 
> 
> & yeah, C looks awesome..



Don't Forget Bravia Engine 2 :3


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2013)

^BE2 is a massive gimmick.. you can easily install it in any other phone


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

donno guys, but in all reviews I saw in youtube no body said SP's screen is bad ...all are praising it for great screen and great benchmark scores ...They say SP have better built then Nexus 4 and also better screen...some even said better screen then S3 coz it have blue tint...


----------



## ZTR (Nov 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> donno guys, but in all reviews I saw in youtube no body said SP's screen is bad ...all are praising it for great screen and great benchmark scores ...They say SP have better built then Nexus 4 and also better screen...some even said better screen then S3 coz it have blue tint...



Read the gsmarena review


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2013)

ok will check that too...but I saw almost 7 reviews on youtube of SP and 3 reviews of SP vs nexus 4 and S3 

BTW I dont want to prove myself wrong


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys, could anyone post a pic of how the original carry case (the one being offered for free by Flipkart) of the Xperia Z1 looks like... 
Thinking of buying the Z1 soon...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys you should see this benchmark for Xperia C review ...it beats or equals Nexus 4 in most benchmarks   ....I donno how is it even possible

Sony Xperia C review: Cash and carry - GSMArena.com

Nexus 4 with 2 GB RAM and quad core and performed soo lowly among other handsets...and Xperia C with mediatech quadcore outperforms it in soo many tests 

I am very impressed ....its battery life is also superb


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Guys you should see this benchmark for Xperia C review ...it beats or equals Nexus 4 in most benchmarks   ....I donno how is it even possible
> 
> Sony Xperia C review: Cash and carry - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...



Traditional benchmarks are obsolete because companies like Samsung, Sony, HTC, LG cheat in benchmarks. That is why a Snapdragon 800 based Note 3 has a Quadrant score of 19000, whereas a similar Snapdragon 800 based Nexus 5 has a Quadrant score of only 7000...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2013)

hmm soo you mean benchmark can not be considered ....then how do we compare two handsets ..only screen ppi and screen size left


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> hmm soo you mean benchmark can not be considered ....then how do we compare two handsets ..only screen ppi and screen size left



Hands on Reviews... Maybe some GPU benchmarks too... But Quadrant is obsolete...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2013)

but hands on reviews say all good most of the time...all the handset above 12k can play full HD, lag free on games, they even say good built on xolo and micromax, what to check ?

anyways...I am impressed with sony's Xperia C ...according to gsmarena its almost good in every department except screen PPI ...not bad at all


----------



## srkmish (Dec 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> but hands on reviews say all good most of the time...all the handset above 12k can play full HD, lag free on games, they even say good built on xolo and micromax, what to check ?
> 
> anyways...I am impressed with sony's Xperia C ...according to gsmarena its almost good in every department except screen PPI ...not bad at all



Xperia c is gr8. My cousin owns it and the little time i got to play with it, i found it lightweight, good screen and able to play mw ( both modern warfare and most wanted) well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> hmm soo you mean benchmark can not be considered ....then how do we compare two handsets ..only screen ppi and screen size left



yep.
comapnies started to cheat customers in terms of benchmarks scores. whenever you run a benchmark software,it is automatically detected and the cpu and gpu gets overclocked to get more points(that is what samsung has done. i dont know about other companies).
you can compare spec by spec as you may know that quad core on Xperia C will never be powerfull enough to outperform the cpu in nexus 4.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2013)

hmm thats true and nexus 4 will never be as battery efficient as xperia C 

xperia C can play all modern games, play full HD, can record full HD at 17-18 MBps , have same user interface like xperia z , have sony support, even have sony's music tweaks . have descent cam , have good music, android 4.2.2
what it lacks is gorilla glass and high resolution screen  

soo whats bad in that???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> hmm thats true and nexus 4 will never be as battery efficient as xperia C
> 
> xperia C can play all modern games, play full HD, can record full HD at 17-18 MBps , have same user interface like xperia z , have sony support, even have sony's music tweaks . have descent cam , have good music, android 4.2.2
> what it lacks is gorilla glass and high resolution screen
> ...



nothing bad at all


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL ...Yaar tell some bad things soo I can decide between xperia C and SP


----------



## shreymittal (Dec 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> LOL ...Yaar tell some bad things soo I can decide between xperia C and SP



Mediatek V/S Snapdragon


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2013)

hmm I think it wont be a fare competition between C and SP ...SP will win on everything except screen size


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> hmm I think it wont be a fare competition between C and SP ...SP will win on everything except screen size


I suggest SP


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2013)

Guys which is the most head-turning stylish handset in current xperia range Xperia M to xperia Z


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Guys which is the most head-turning stylish handset in current xperia range Xperia M to xperia Z



Xperia ZL


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2013)

yup ZL is very compact 5 incher and have a beautiful pattered back ...I saw its reviews yesterday


----------



## rish1 (Dec 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> LOL ...Yaar tell some bad things soo I can decide between xperia C and SP



Lol is this question serious ? 

Sp and C are miles apart from each other.. 

Not even in competition .. the only good thing about xperia c is it is dual sim i guess and sp is not and design..

Xperia C is the slowest Xperia in performance..  

I would suggest spend some more and get nexus 4... 

1gb extra ram
2 additional cores
IPS screen 
direct updates from google
massive Developer Mod community.. which will ensure that you will always get the latest android even after 3 years..

But i hate the design of nexus 4.. that's just a personal opinion... if you can afford to get Xperia ZR then i guess that is the perfect device...

Looks + Performance + Everything

so in conclusion depending upon your budget

Performance wise

Xperia zR > NExus 4 > Xperia SP > Xperia L > Xperia M > xperia C

Btw New xperia models will be launched in march , will be announced in feb if you can wait i would suggest you to do that..


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2013)

@SujoyP

I don't think spending 27k on ZL will be a good idea considering the 2014 Xperia devices will be much superior. 

I know it will be a long wait but imagine you spend 27k now and 4 months later the new devices blow your "new" phone out of the water. Doesn't seem good.

So if u want to buy now I'd suggest keeping to 20k budget or extend it for Nexus 4/5 only.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @SujoyP
> 
> I don't think spending 27k on ZL will be a good idea considering the 2014 Xperia devices will be much superior.
> 
> ...



What about buying the Z1??? Am thinking of getting one... What's the expected timeline for release of the 2014 devices in India??? Any info on just how much of a specs boost they will have over present Flagship???


----------



## rish1 (Dec 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> What about buying the Z1??? Am thinking of getting one... What's the expected timeline for release of the 2014 devices in India??? Any info on just how much of a specs boost they will have over present Flagship???



the successor is likely going to have

new design
3 gb ram
snapdragon 805 ( 2.5 ghz , adreno 420 ( 40 % faster than adreno 330 )
2560x1440 resolution (useless)
+ other improvements

it will be announced in Ces (jan ) or Mobile world congress ( feb )

release by march end


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @SujoyP
> 
> I don't think spending 27k on ZL will be a good idea considering the 2014 Xperia devices will be much superior.
> 
> ...



 to wait soo long is 

I dont want nexus 4 or nexus 5 ...there design is boreing and I have no trust on LG ... about developer support, good if its there ,fine if there isnt any ( I have been using windows phone for last 2 years)

then I will get my long pending Nikon D7100 now  and delay my handset purchase till feb 2014 

@rish I found Xperia C sufficient for all my needs (good music, big screen, ok is cam, fhd playback and recording,some games, sexy looks)...there is nothing bad ...I am neglecting L and M just coz there screen are small and I want a 4.5 inch + screen


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @rish I found Xperia C sufficient for all my needs (good music, big screen, ok is cam, fhd playback and recording,some games, sexy looks)...there is nothing bad ...I am neglecting L and M just coz there screen are small and I want a 4.5 inch + screen



I wud have recommended Xperia C if it had 720p display on 5" screen even my HTC One V has better ppi than C.

go for SP bcoz
1.Awesome Krait CPU & Qualcomm
2.8GB internal memory
3.720p (319ppi) display
4.Android KitKat 4.4
5.Adreno 320
6.gyro sensor (not present in C)
7.10 finger touch (C has only 4 finger touch)
8.GLONASS

and I agree that looks matter in a phone but that can't be compromised with Hardware performance of the phone.

and I don't know how smooth is the FHD playback in C.
but I tested 28Mbps bitrate 1080p MKV file in SP with DTS Audio.
and it was mind blowing (zero lag & butter smooth) 
it was 3~4mins sample clip of 700MB 

PS: This is my personal eXperience with SP


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2013)

+1 to the above

Get SP 


@powerhoney

Buying a Z1 is fine as there isn't going to be a major jump going from Z1 to 2014 flagship. But the differences are huge for mid range devices.

Although if u can wait then sure you can wait. But I wouldn't recommend it as the first half flagship for 2014 doesn't see "revolutionary changes" but more like a "better Z1". The second half 2014 flagship will be a giant leap though.

Much more powerful hardware on the mid rangers + much improved screens


----------



## rish1 (Dec 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> to wait soo long is
> 
> I dont want nexus 4 or nexus 5 ...there design is boreing and I have no trust on LG ... about developer support, good if its there ,fine if there isnt any ( I have been using windows phone for last 2 years)
> 
> ...



well if your requirements are very basic then any phone would be ok.. but keep in mind these things

Xperia C will never ever ever get android 4.4 ..  very slim chances getting it officialy
bootloader is locked so no development whatsoever so not even  unofficial 4.4 as it is a mediatek phone i too am not power user but would like to have latest Os at least 

I hope you don't listen to music in earphones if you are like me an earphones listener , all xperia's ( from xperia tipo to xperia z1) have terrible volume levels.. can only be fixed by flashing/tweaked mods , since no development no mods.. this was the reason i did not buy Xperia tipo last year ..

Crappy GPS ( not a problem if you don't use it )

Expect frequent slowdowns when running background apps like whastapp , facebook all at same time.. as cortex a7 is not that powerful

All 2014 games heavy graphic games like asphalt 9, nfs are most probably going to lag ..

Get  xperia SP then ,


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2013)

this is a good read MediaTek vs. Qualcomm: Which Chipset you should have in your Smartphone, Tablet - Gadgets To Use
do read the last lines


----------



## rish1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> this is a good read MediaTek vs. Qualcomm: Which Chipset you should have in your Smartphone, Tablet - Gadgets To Use
> do read the last lines



biased comparison ... 

1st there is no mediatek phone that costs more than 20k as he mentions don't spend more than 20k on mediatek chips 

1st half of the year is mediatek's lead 
2nd half of the year it is qualcomm lead

that guy compared it with snapdragon 8225q but by the 2nd half year end 1ghz dual krait ( xperia m ) and 8226 ( moto g )  became low end.. 
so in that case 1ghz dual krait and 8226 > 6589
so now the 1st half has come again
mediatek 6592 > dual krait and 8226

mediatek will rule for the next 6 months again..

The problems with mediatek is GPS and less global presence as compared to snapdragon so no developer community..

Few years ago qualcomm was in the position where mediatek is now.. when ti omap and nvidia use to rule..


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2013)

rish said:


> biased comparison ...
> 
> 
> 
> Few years ago qualcomm was in the position where mediatek is now.. when ti omap and nvidia use to rule..



TI OMAP and Nvidia lead Qualcomm ? Think you need to get your facts right.

Tegra 1 was a major flop and T2 was probably an even bigger flop. Only from T3 onwards Nvidia could be even considered "competetive" at least even though T3 trailed Qualcomm and Exynos by quite a margin. T4 well, let's not talk about it  Probably it was made for Nvidia's staff and nobody else? 

As for OMAP they did see great success prior to the Android smartphone boom but then on their chips were never the best peforming ones on the market. They were late to the party sadly all the time. TI OMAP 4430/4470 were good but still didn't beat Qualcomm.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> +1 to the above
> 
> Get SP
> 
> ...



Thankss for the info... 
Damn, man... If only the Z1 had a better screen and an IR blaster... 
Can wait but then, the waiting game will go on for ever...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2013)

@rish: u didn't get what the author tried to convey.
MT6589 vs MSM8228Q bcoz they are in the same price bracket (as Qualcomm chips have high manufacturing costs)
so the phones below 15k or even 10k from mediatek chip sets are doing well & performing well


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Get a Z1 imported in November 2013. You won't have to worry about screen


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 10, 2013)

rish said:


> the successor is likely going to have
> 
> new design
> 3 gb ram
> ...



With those specs, it's surely gonna be priced above 50k here... May even beat the One Maxx in that respect!!! Lol!!! 



randomuser111 said:


> Get a Z1 imported in November 2013. You won't have to worry about screen



How can I know the import date before buying??? Is there some process??? Am most probably gonna buy online... 
And, how different is the November screen from the previous ones??? Like, what are the improvements???


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's mentioned on the box - Date of Import. 

So if you are worried about screen I suggest buying from a store. 

The early batch had a screen lottery where there were few great panels and a lot of "average panels". Phones manufactured after mid October mostly have great screens.

Plus there is also the yellow tint issue on a number of early batch units.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It's mentioned on the box - Date of Import.
> 
> So if you are worried about screen I suggest buying from a store.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I heard about that... 4 screens were in the lottery, weren't they??? 
Looks like I am gonna have to play Russian roulette and buy blind from Flipkart... Any info when the models on Flipkart are imported or any process by which we can ask them to provide the required model???


----------



## rish1 (Dec 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> TI OMAP and Nvidia lead Qualcomm ? Think you need to get your facts right.
> 
> Tegra 1 was a major flop and T2 was probably an even bigger flop. Only from T3 onwards Nvidia could be even considered "competetive" at least even though T3 trailed Qualcomm and Exynos by quite a margin. T4 well, let's not talk about it  Probably it was made for Nvidia's staff and nobody else?




my bad ..  i read that comment somewhere and believed it .. i am into smartphones from past 1 year only so wasn't aware about tegra history .. thanks for correcting me 

On tegra 4, the performance is impressive had they not been so late from their scheduled timing in bringing to market.. tegra 4 would have been a great success.. 

i see tegra 4i to be a great success if they can price their phones in 250$ category and can actually release devices by june 2014 .. it is easily going to beat the newly announced snapdragon 410( cortex a53 ) 



> With those specs, it's surely gonna be priced above 50k here... May even beat the One Maxx in that respect!!! Lol!!!


Don't count HTC , they have gone mad this year i guess they are trying to follow apple strategy and pricing at huge premiums 
even low end phones
today they launched desire 700 - phone with 1 gb ram and with a resolution of 540 x 960  for Rs 33,000  ...
take any phone launched by htc this year barring htc one you will laugh at their pricing.. 

whatever the specs might end up being it won't go above 45k at any cost if dollar doesn't fluctuates .. reason being sony is smart they do not price it near or more than samsung flagships .. everyone expected xperia z ultra and z1 to be around 50,000 it ended up at 43-44k to undercut note 3 ..



> @rish: u didn't get what the author tried to convey.
> MT6589 vs MSM8228Q bcoz they are in the same price bracket (as Qualcomm chips have high manufacturing costs)
> so the phones below 15k or even 10k from mediatek chip sets are doing well & performing well



yes that is what i am saying the author compared it with the wrong chip .. he should have compared it with msm8230 since 8230 and mediatek 6589 both were in the same price bracket phones in range of 16k at the time that post was created .. msm8225q was already an outdated/older chip so naturally it had far worse performance.. maybe he was trying to compare only quad vs quad..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2013)

I have finally delayed my purchase till next feb...hope to get a snapdragon 800 loaded handset then


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Z1 mini not interest u?


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 10, 2013)

Are chances of xperia c getting official 4.4 from sony really that low because of it being mediatek?  Can anybody confirm this or point to some sources?


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 10, 2013)

Any one got the 4.4 Update on Z ultra ... a notification came on mine !! Build 14.2.A.0.290


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2013)

@random one of my requirement was 4.5inch+ screen and I read somewhere that Z1mini is 4.3 inch ...if that japaneese Z1f same as Z1 mini


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 11, 2013)

Xperia Z ultra Google Play Edition.\\Feeling Blessed on Buying Z ultra now
Link Here


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 11, 2013)

@powerhoney

Yes buying from Flipkart should be okay. They will most likely have new stock  Even if not, they are good at replacements.


@nikufellow

Don't expect 4.4 for C. 4.3 would probably be end of the road for C

@Ayuclack

Yes 14.2.0.A.290 is Android 4.3 update. Did you update ? Please post screenshots after updating


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 11, 2013)

hi guys.

Got my dad a Xperia ZL two weeks ago.

It has a serious call drop problem, the call drops randomly. 

Havent installed any apps/updates (4.2 android available). The power button also is not config'ed to end call.

Tried searching for topics in google, but it seems Sony has deleted many of the threads in their forum.

I'm about to install Latest available software: 10.3.1.A.2.67 (4.2JB).

Is the device defective?

Shall i order a proper micro SIM? Currently using the original normal sim cut to micro sim.

Current s/w: 10.1.A.1.350


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 11, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> hi guys.
> 
> Got my dad a Xperia ZL two weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Check with that sim on another device. If the issue isn't present when using another device, then you should approach service center.

Before that update to the latest software


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Check with that sim on another device. If the issue isn't present when using another device, then you should approach service center.
> 
> Before that update to the latest software



updated to latest sw version. Also uninstalled McAfee (i never bothered with that pos even on pc  ), foneclay, linkdIN.

So far no call drops, but i'll get the SIM replaced as a precaution.

edit: can the sensor cause a call to drop?  the sensor (near ear piece) area was oily


----------



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2013)

So sad for X.SP 
Sony Pushes Envelope of Developer Friendliness Once Again, AOSP KitKat for Various Xperia Devices – xda-developers


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys... Just ordered an Xperia Z1 from Flipkart... Could you tell me what is the "in the box" headset they provide??? Cause if it's crap, am gonna buy a new headset...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey guys... Just ordered an Xperia Z1 from Flipkart... Could you tell me what is the "in the box" headset they provide??? Cause if it's crap, am gonna buy a new headset...



It will be crap  order something like Sony Mdr 220lp its the best Iem under 1.2k


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It will be crap  order something like Sony Mdr 220lp its the best Iem under 1.2k



Will do...


----------



## rish1 (Dec 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So sad for X.SP
> Sony Pushes Envelope of Developer Friendliness Once Again, AOSP KitKat for Various Xperia Devices – xda-developers



why so serious ?

xperia SP is officially getting android 4.4 and will get AOSP too then why sad ?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey, guys... Recommend a case/cover and a screen guard (if needed) for the xperia z1...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2013)

Today went to sony world to check handson ...XSP have soo poor screen ...why its soo whiteish ...is it coz of theme...it looked like it have no contrast at all
I only liked Xperia C and Z1 screen  ...xperia Z,ZL were also good to hold ...but XC was just too big for my taste.

Any XSP owner here who could tell me if the screen have acually such low contrast or is it coz of the theme effect/brightness


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 15, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, guys... Recommend a case/cover and a screen guard (if needed) for the xperia z1...



Bump!!! Need a quick reply as have to order within the next week!!! 

Damn, where's randomuser111 when you need him!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2013)

screen guard was in the box for ZL.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> screen guard was in the box for ZL.



Oh... Nice to know... 
And, about the case??? The one they offer free sucks...


----------



## rish1 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Alleged Sony Xperia E2 to come with LTE onboard, scores close to 18 000 on AnTuTu*

looks like we have a challenger  for moto g ..

Alleged Sony Xperia E2 to come with LTE onboard, scores close to 18 000 on AnTuTu


----------



## Superayush (Dec 16, 2013)

rish said:


> *Alleged Sony Xperia E2 to come with LTE onboard, scores close to 18 000 on AnTuTu*
> 
> looks like we have a challenger  for moto g ..
> 
> Alleged Sony Xperia E2 to come with LTE onboard, scores close to 18 000 on AnTuTu



Hmm but I feel it's screen will be Wvga or qhd not hd  and maybe screen size of 4 or below 4 inch


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

rish said:


> *Alleged Sony Xperia E2 to come with LTE onboard, scores close to 18 000 on AnTuTu*
> 
> looks like we have a challenger  for moto g ..
> 
> Alleged Sony Xperia E2 to come with LTE onboard, scores close to 18 000 on AnTuTu



and what will be approximate price?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> and what will be approximate price?



I'm expecting atleast 17k with price drops for Xperia C and L


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

Its just Xperia E upgrade...

BTW when is the new 2014 handsets launch CES 2014 ....I am waiting for that


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Its just Xperia E upgrade...
> 
> BTW when is the new 2014 handsets launch CES 2014 ....I am waiting for that



 *www.cesweb.org/Register-Plan/Full-Schedule


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks ankush ...soo waiting for Jan 6


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks ankush ...soo waiting for Jan 6



Only Z1 mini and Z Ultra WIFI for CES. Rest of the 2014 models will be shown around March and launch in April.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Only Z1 mini and Z Ultra WIFI for CES. Rest of the 2014 models will be shown around March and launch in April.




Hey, random... Help me out with my problem!!!



> Hey, guys... Recommend a case/cover and a screen guard (if needed) for the xperia z1...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

ok still will check on Z1 mini...I hope it is there to replace SP

btw reliance digital guy told me that SP is going to discontinue soon...soo its not available


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, random... Help me out with my problem!!!



No one is helping me!!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 17, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, random... Help me out with my problem!!!



Get any Capdase/Amzer/Nilikin case based on your preference. 

Screen guard is highly recommended for both front and back. Get any good one, avoid "Matte" finish screenguards. Get CLEAR ones. On Ebay you can find many for both front and back. They do mention if its matte or not. If you can mention your budget I can give specific suggestions



sujoyp said:


> ok still will check on Z1 mini...I hope it is there to replace SP
> 
> btw reliance digital guy told me that SP is going to discontinue soon...soo its not available




Haha he might not have stock so he's trying to fool you  

SP is NOT discontinued.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Get any Capdase/Amzer/Nilikin case based on your preference.
> 
> Screen guard is highly recommended for both front and back. Get any good one, avoid "Matte" finish screenguards. Get CLEAR ones. On Ebay you can find many for both front and back. They do mention if its matte or not. If you can mention your budget I can give specific suggestions


Budget around 1k... Can extend max to 2k!!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 17, 2013)

Screenguard this one will do

Sony Xperia Z1 Screen Protector Scratch Guard FULL BODY | eBay

Case you can go for any one you like from the brands I mentioned


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Screenguard this one will do
> 
> Sony Xperia Z1 Screen Protector Scratch Guard FULL BODY | eBay
> 
> Case you can go for any one you like from the brands I mentioned



Thanks!!! 
Any bumper case you will recommend???


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 17, 2013)

Check these 

Premium Quality Silicone Side Bumper Case For Sony Xperia Z1 L39h BLACK | eBay

Capdase Karapace Jacket Touch Back Hard Case / Cover for Sony Xperia Z1 - Black | eBay


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2013)

A Z1 refreshed edition is coming soon with 4.4


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Check these
> 
> Premium Quality Silicone Side Bumper Case For Sony Xperia Z1 L39h BLACK | eBay
> 
> Capdase Karapace Jacket Touch Back Hard Case / Cover for Sony Xperia Z1 - Black | eBay



Thanks a lot!!! 



theserpent said:


> A Z1 refreshed edition is coming soon with 4.4



Really!!! Damn... 

Edit:
Just googled and found that the refreshed edition is without Micro SD expansion, 32 GB internal memory and plastic frame and some minor design changes with no hardware specs change under the hood... I think the previous version was better!!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 17, 2013)

It's not a "refreshed" Z1. It is just the Z1 variant for *China Mobile* CDMA network. 

But yeah, it's worse than the International Z1.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 18, 2013)

OMG....can't believe !! 
Ordered a new Xperia ZL Black for Rs.20,271 from Snapdeal !! 
And an hour after ordering, price has been revised to approx 27,000 !! 
lets see if Snapdeal actually fulfills the order ...or give a cr@p reason that its out of stock ..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2013)

grinning_devil said:


> OMG....can't believe !!
> Ordered a new Xperia ZL Black for Rs.20,271 from Snapdeal !!
> And an hour after ordering, price has been revised to approx 27,000 !!
> lets see if Snapdeal actually fulfills the order ...or give a cr@p reason that its out of stock ..



Do keep us informed!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 21, 2013)

Bought Xperia ZL today for 24500  

Thanks guys for all the advices u gave me ...I am just loving the compact 5" size of ZL


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 22, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Bought Xperia ZL today for 24500
> 
> Thanks guys for all the advices u gave me ...I am just loving the compact 5" size of ZL




Hey, Purchased online ? From where ? 

No update yet from Snapdeal on my order - neither have they charged the card so far.  Anyways date provided to me is 23rd Dec + 4 days for shipping.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2013)

not online.. purchased from a local shop...nagpur shop


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 22, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> not online.. purchased from a local shop...nagpur shop



Congrats Sujoy ! 

How do u like the screen and the camera?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 22, 2013)

I have disabled News and Weather application because it was showing up as a wake lock offender. Now I cant find it in the applications list. Where has it gone?
Is it a system critical application? I suspect that my AccuWeather widget is not properly updating after that.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2013)

@random ...never seen anything better then that ...blah on those viewing angle issues ....I never see it from any other angles  

Cam is great...now my SLR have a companion ...no need of P&S for me anymore


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 22, 2013)

Awesome ! 

I'm glad u finally found your phone


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2013)

Yup and actually got it at a good deal   no handset comes close at that price


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 23, 2013)

A surprise coming on Jan 6. 

6" 720P IPS screen affordable 4G device (3G for India)

Sub 20k pricing.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> A surprise coming on Jan 6.
> 
> 6" 720P IPS screen affordable 4G device (3G for India)
> 
> Sub 20k pricing.



A Moto G rival? Yay, more options


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 23, 2013)

When is z1 Mini coming... Eagerly waiting


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 23, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> When is z1 Mini coming... Eagerly waiting



Next month.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> A surprise coming on Jan 6.
> 
> 6" 720P IPS screen affordable 4G device (3G for India)
> 
> Sub 20k pricing.



What about the SoC?


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 23, 2013)

Luffy said:


> What about the SoC?



Better than Moto G's chip


----------



## sushovan (Dec 23, 2013)

6 inch? Would have been the bang for the buck and perfect replacement for XL even if it came with 4.3/4.5 inch qHD IPS display and priced below 16K. But anyway, we have the killer of Xperia C finally


----------



## theserpent (Dec 23, 2013)

sushovan said:


> 6 inch? Would have been the bang for the buck and perfect replacement for XL even if it came with 4.3/4.5 inch qHD IPS display and priced below 16K. But anyway, we have the killer of Xperia C finally



Samsung mega/grand


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 23, 2013)

There is a different device to replace Xperia L, so don't worry 

And the SP replacement for 2014 is more powerful than Galaxy S4 

All with IPS screens, to shut up the viewing angle freaks


----------



## theserpent (Dec 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> There is a different device to replace Xperia L, so don't worry
> 
> And the SP replacement for 2014 is more powerful than Galaxy S4
> 
> All with IPS screens, to shut up the viewing angle freaks



Now I feel like changing my phone


----------



## ZTR (Dec 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> There is a different device to replace Xperia L, so don't worry
> 
> And the SP replacement for 2014 is more powerful than Galaxy S4
> 
> All with IPS screens, to shut up the viewing angle freaks



You referring to these?
*www.gsmarena.com/six_sony_devices_hit_postel_five_of_them_visit_antutu_as_well-news-7414.php

SP's replacement is looking interesting


----------



## priyankgupta (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, on a totally different topic, 4.3 update for Z,ZL,ZR and tablet Z has been released!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2013)

I didnt get the notification yet for ZL but eagerly waiting now


----------



## priyankgupta (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, even I didn't get for ZR. It will take time to arrive in India.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 24, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Do keep us informed!!!



As expected, Snapdeal realized their mistake and have cancelled the order. 
And now have ordered via Indiatimes - after discount vouchers costed me 23200. (Xperia ZL that is )

Guys, can someone please recommend a cover for xperia ZL ? Something slim to avoid a bulge in pocket, leather/PUC will do. Somethign similar to 
*www.flipkart.com/cubix-holster-sony-xperia-zl/p/itmdr4x9rkhmm7gj?pid=ACCDR4X8SXFSHTXN&otracker=from-search&srno=t_12&query=xperia+zl&ref=e7ddc0bd-f844-493a-b280-a15ac38ac2fc

Need some suggestions !
Or how would a mobile lamination do ?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow
A new firmware* 15.3.A.1.12* has been certifed for Xperia L,The old version was *15.3.A.0.26 *,As it doesn't change 15.3 to 15.4,I feel it will just be a small firmware update while other's feel it's android 4.3.
If it's 4.3 sony rocks,But sadly it will be the last update to x.l then


----------



## write2anandsharma (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello Xperians. There is a very good offer for buying ZR at fk. And I want to buy it but after some googling i found that for in-callls  and ringtone volume it very low and not satisfactory. Please confirm this.......it is the only thing that is stopping me from buying this phone.


----------



## priyankgupta (Dec 24, 2013)

You should probably go with Xperia ZL, it is confirmed to get 4.4 update, has IR blaster and 16 GB of internal memory.
If you really require waterproof feature, then only go with ZR.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 24, 2013)

write2anandsharma said:


> Hello Xperians. There is a very good offer for buying ZR at fk. And I want to buy it but after some googling i found that for in-callls  and ringtone volume it very low and not satisfactory. Please confirm this.......it is the only thing that is stopping me from buying this phone.



I can confirm that. And that being the most important function of a phone...


----------



## write2anandsharma (Dec 24, 2013)

^^
Its absurd that ZR has got such a good rating on fk and the most imp. function of the phone is inferior. BTW thanks for confirmation.

@ priyakgupta

ZL is not my type. I like one hand operation devices.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 24, 2013)

My guess is all that waterproofing technology means some changes to the speakers affecting output.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2013)

I think waterproofing with rubber gasket is a risky business...I will remove the USB and 3.5mm gasket daily for use and after sometime they will just fell off due to daily wear n tear  ...once they fall off ur phone is no longer waterproof


----------



## lywyre (Dec 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I think waterproofing with rubber gasket is a risky business...I will remove the USB and 3.5mm gasket daily for use and after sometime they will just fell off due to daily wear n tear  ...once they fall off ur phone is no longer waterproof



Possibly. But my Defy+ is still waterproof after nearly two years of use. I think Sony's quality control is as good as Moto's.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 24, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Possibly. But my Defy+ is still waterproof after nearly two years of use. I think Sony's quality control is as good as Moto's.



Sony quality control? Whats that


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 24, 2013)

write2anandsharma said:


> ^^
> Its absurd that ZR has got such a good rating on fk and the most imp. function of the phone is inferior. BTW thanks for confirmation.
> 
> @ priyakgupta
> ...



ZL is exactly the same size as ZR dimensions wise  And thinner.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2013)

Guys tell me something ...whats that RAW power everyone is talking about in Nexus 4 ...Its price is exactly same as ZL and ZL beats it on screen size, screen resolution , and every test performed....and ZL will also get 4.4 ...how N4 is great super awesome and not ZL??


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Guys tell me something ...whats that RAW power everyone is talking about in Nexus 4 ...Its price is exactly same as ZL and ZL beats it on screen size, screen resolution , and every test performed....and ZL will also get 4.4 ...how N4 is great super awesome and not ZL??



There is no RAW power in the Nexus 4 when compared with the ZL. ZL is more poweful than N4 and outperforms it in every benchmark and is much more stable. Nexus 4 suffers from severe thermal throttling. 

The main argument is N4 features Vanilla Android so it doesn't suffer from any "bloats" like others which bog down peformance. But this doesn't really apply to Sony devices as Sony's optimization on stock ROM is even better than what Google does with Nexus devices and Sony's skin is very light and does not hog resources like other OEM skins.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Possibly. But my Defy+ is still waterproof after nearly two years of use. I think Sony's quality control is as good as Moto's.



My Defy+ is waterproof too in spite of the awful treatment meted out to it by me!!! 
That was one of the main reasons why I went for the Xperia Z1!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Random...that clears by doubt  
After i checked the N4 vs s3 i was very confused that y people are ready to spend more for  S3 costing 25k but having poor hardware then SP and N4 having poor hardware and performance then ZL ...and consider sony as overpriced


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks Random...that clears by doubt
> After i checked the N4 vs s3 i was very confused that y people are ready to spend more for  S3 costing 25k but having poor hardware then SP and N4 having poor hardware and performance then ZL ...and consider sony as overpriced



Yes because people want "180 degree viewing angle screens" and Sony screen sucks


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2013)

hmm thats true you can not view soo clearly from more than 135 angle ...and xperia C is really good improvement ...but coming from SAMOLED myself, I dont think thats a deal breaker 

funny thing is that the shopkeeper told me that it have a special screen where the pic wont get faded away even from 165-170 degree angle ...and he was serious...he gave me the demo ...I just neglected it


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 24, 2013)

ROFL   

Hahaha that's really funny


----------



## rish1 (Dec 26, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> A surprise coming on Jan 6.
> 
> 6" 720P IPS screen affordable 4G device (3G for India)
> 
> Sub 20k pricing.



hmm cool but i disagree on the price 

the 6 inch phone is called sony tanichi ( it will be changed on launch )

it has mediatek 1.7- 2.0 ghz 8 core cortex a7 cpu mtk6592 
and mali 450 mp gpu ( 50 % faster than adreno 305 ) 

and it will be priced in 23-24k range it's a competitor to Nokia lumia 1320

*@randomuser111 sorry i started a new thread for discussing about 2014 models 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/180270-sony-xperia-2014-discussion-thread.html

i hope you or anyone don't mind it i don't want to be rude  but if you do, just let me know i will get it Deleted ..*


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2013)

hey wait for 2014 discussion ...our Z, ZL,ZR is yet to receive android 4.3 which was to be updated this current year


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks Random...that clears by doubt
> After i checked the N4 vs s3 i was very confused that y people are ready to spend more for  S3 costing 25k but having poor hardware then SP and N4 having poor hardware and performance then ZL ...and consider sony as overpriced



Have you tried Galaxy S3's camera? Its awesome, especially its HDR mode. Also very fast. 

How is it compared to Xperia SP? I have two Xperia Ls in my family, and the shutter lag is horrendous. Also, 1 out of 3 images is always out of focus. How much better is SP compared to L's camera. As far as I know, both L and SP have the same camera module.

Galaxy S3 is in a class of its own... It has an excellent screen, and excellent camera, and excellent developer support.

*P. S.* I hate Xperia L touchscreen. Not the viewing angles of the screen, which indeed is washed out compared to other phones, but the bloody touchscreen. 
Even my old Optimus One had a better touchscreen... Poor job Sony.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2013)

I have something else to say about S3 ...my Uncle have S3 and my cousin (his daughter)have grand quattro ...and to our surprise Quattro have better cam then S3 ...a 13k handset have better cam then a 25k handset  and we tested it whole day and my uncle was soo sad ...he is now planning a S4 soon


----------



## sushovan (Dec 26, 2013)

Then either that S3 Itself had hardware problem or the quattro is actually the original Grand duos. There's just no way in either heaven or hell a sh-it like quattro aka win would even come close to a flagship from Samsung's heydays ( Before it became Samshit and started coming out with trash devices(and yes, s4 is one of them)  and cheating in benchmarks). Even my uncle's Galaxy S2 blows any sub 20k handset except Huawei Ascend P1 in terms of cam performance.


----------



## quagmire (Dec 26, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> And the SP replacement for 2014 is more powerful than Galaxy S4
> 
> All with IPS screens, to shut up the viewing angle freaks



Any idea on the SoC?  Pricing?


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Any idea on the SoC?  Pricing?



S800

~25k


----------



## quagmire (Dec 26, 2013)

^Won't that cannibalize Xperia Z1, Z Ultra sales if launched earlier than Feb?


----------



## lywyre (Dec 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^Won't that cannibalize Xperia Z1, Z Ultra sales if launched earlier than Feb?



Don't think so. Sony will cut prices of current models when newer ones come out. This will help Sony to keep their sales high and help compete with  competition


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^Won't that cannibalize Xperia Z1, Z Ultra sales if launched earlier than Feb?



It won't launch until March end-April.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 28, 2013)

So for the very first time,SONY released the kernel of the new firmware before it releases for Xperia L great


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey, @randomuser111


Which of the following sites do you suggest I use to buy the screen guard for the Z1???

1. Sony Xperia Z1 Screen Protector Scratch Guard FULL BODY | eBay

2. Sony Xperia Z1 Screen Protectors, Cases, Covers, Skins | Full-Body Invisible Shields | Gadgetshieldz India


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have no idea about the second site, but seems fine enough. So you will have to decide on this one


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I have no idea about the second site, but seems fine enough. So you will have to decide on this one




Okay... Thanks... Will most probably go with eBay!!! 

Still haven't found a case for the Z1!!!


----------



## acervenky (Dec 28, 2013)

Xperia Z1 @ 36.5k Or Wait ?
Not a big fan of limited storage,so staying away from Nexus 5 And G2
Use my device mainly for taking photos and development side by side,now the camera bug related to bootloader is resolved I can consider Z1.
Any thoughts ?
Regards,
acervenky,
XPT


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 28, 2013)

acervenky said:


> Xperia Z1 @ 36.5k Or Wait ?
> Not a big fan of limited storage,so staying away from Nexus 5 And G2
> Use my device mainly for taking photos and development side by side,now the camera bug related to bootloader is resolved I can consider Z1.
> Any thoughts ?
> ...



Of course 

Unless you want to wait till March for the 2014 flagship.


----------



## geek_rocker (Dec 29, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I have something else to say about S3 ...my Uncle have S3 and my cousin (his daughter)have grand quattro ...and to our surprise Quattro have better cam then S3 ...a 13k handset have better cam then a 25k handset  and we tested it whole day and my uncle was soo sad ...he is now planning a S4 soon


No. 

On topic: I hope the Sony learned from thier mistakes and we get an amazing phone with awesome camera, awesome battery life and an awesome design. I'm rooting for you Sony!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2013)

Got Android 4.3 update yesterday night   Thanks to Sony 

Btw I find no changes except new themes like Z1 and white setting page


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2013)

acervenky said:


> Xperia Z1 @ 36.5k Or Wait ?
> Not a big fan of limited storage,so staying away from Nexus 5 And G2
> Use my device mainly for taking photos and development side by side,now the camera bug related to bootloader is resolved I can consider Z1.
> Any thoughts ?
> ...



Z1 seems good . Since you are a dev. So its better to go with sony as you know they are more dev. Friendly . Better than LG in this aspect. 

Btw , I saw you on XDA. I think you had an LG optimus earlier which took a JTAG trip too.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 31, 2013)

My understanding is that 4.2 > 4.3 is more of 'under the hood' changes.
The visible changes seem to be restricted to Camera, Stamina mode and Theme.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> My understanding is that 4.2 > 4.3 is more of 'under the hood' changes.
> The visible changes seem to be restricted to Camera, Stamina mode and Theme.



hmm the main purpose of 4.3 was battery improvement I believe ...lets see


----------



## RohanM (Jan 1, 2014)

*Sony: Xperia Z1 to Remain Flagship Smartphone in 2014*


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2014)

RohanM said:


> *Sony: Xperia Z1 to Remain Flagship Smartphone in 2014*



WHAT? why would they do this?


----------



## srkmish (Jan 1, 2014)

RohanM said:


> *Sony: Xperia Z1 to Remain Flagship Smartphone in 2014*



Woah man. This might be a mistake. With the impending S5 and other phones and the constant hunger of consumerist society to own latest and greatest, this might be a bad move


----------



## RohanM (Jan 1, 2014)

theserpent said:


> WHAT? why would they do this?





srkmish said:


> Woah man. This might be a mistake. With the impending S5 and other phones and the constant hunger of consumerist society to own latest and greatest, this might be a bad move



Sony Gone mad..


----------



## rish1 (Jan 1, 2014)

even HTC one will launch with specs same as xperia z1 .. galaxy s5 won't come until April


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 1, 2014)

*scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1536559_806306212729427_1616104651_n.png



and @ Topic

Z1 will remain flagship until March 2014 

So take a chill pill everyone, especially Rohan.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2014)

Sony doesnt need to worry about Shamesung,This year most of the people have realised Sony flagship>S4,Thats why S4 is in the bottom of the list in XDA's most fav phones,I also read S5 will come with samsung CPU,Again a blow to developers.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sony rumored to consider launching a WP device in 2014 - GSMArena.com news

What do you all think of this?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2014)

Rip Nokia


----------



## RohanM (Jan 1, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Rip Nokia



RIP sony win phone... Nokia is the king in that territory...


----------



## ZTR (Jan 1, 2014)

RohanM said:


> RIP sony win phone... Nokia is the king in that territory...



Yup 
Especially cause of the legacy of Nokia and the fan following which can be seen in the GSMArena smartphone championship.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes that's true. I personally don't want them to get into WP8.


----------



## RohanM (Jan 1, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z1f screen said to outperform the panel on the Sony Xperia Z1

*So Finally Sony learned that their display need a serious upgrade.. Good job Sony.*
_
I am not a sony hater at all but my only complaint abt sony is their display [2013 models]_

*And Happy New Year to All. *


----------



## acervenky (Jan 2, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Z1 seems good . Since you are a dev. So its better to go with sony as you know they are more dev. Friendly . Better than LG in this aspect.
> 
> Btw , I saw you on XDA. I think you had an LG optimus earlier which took a JTAG trip too.


Seems like you did some research,LG are not very dev. friendly.LGNPST Is not very easy to use and they need .dll and there is 70% chance that you will brick the device even if you do everything properly.Hence back to Sony,back to flashtool.
Btw.What is the approx. price of Z1 in retail stores,if i order it from amazon or ebay I will have to pay Octroi which is maybe 4.5%
So octroi will be between 1.5-2k 
Regards,
acervenky


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think in Thane you can get it for 37k in local stores. Maybe less if you bargain hard


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2014)

Just completed the 4.3 update now. Following points were noted:
1. It seems to be a pretty big update available only through PC Companion. My guess is above 500MB.

2. The update seems to happen through a flashing process.

3. My Windows XP system went into a repeated hard lock at the beginning of actual flashing/updating. We have to download the update with the phone on and connected. Then for the next step the phone has to be switched off and connected while holding the Volume Down button pressed. At this point I got "SEMC Flash Device connected" message and system went into a hard lock. Only a physical power button reboot worked. This was solved by rebooting and running this in safe mode with networking.

4. It is advised to take a backup prior to beginning the update. However according to the message flashed by the inbuilt backup utility after updating, backups across different android versions are not compatible. I do not know what is the point of doing it then. However luckily in my case everything went smoothly and I did not get an opportunity to test this out.

5. I was expecting the internal memory usage after this update to go down as many applications have supposedly been uodated to latest in the ROM thus reducing redundancy. But I have yet to see any benefit there.

6. The keyboard has improved a LOT.

7. Battery icon now sits upright in statusbar saving some pixels.

8. Applications list / Menu has undergone some changes. I do not like the fact that they have now taken away the option of listing them according to reducing frequency of usage. Now only 20 most used applications are listed in one page. Alphabetic order and own order are still available. There is an "Installed" order which I guess means most recently installed.

I may update this post later.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2014)

Bro I agree the 4.3 update was big but I had no problem in ZL ...it just downloaded the update and applied it (I felt asleep actually  )


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2014)

OK. Found another thing. Now I cannot pick a subtitle in VLC using ES File Manager as it does not appear in the list. And the default file manager shows only internal memory in that context while my media are in external SD card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> OK. Found another thing. Now I cannot pick a subtitle in VLC using ES File Manager as it does not appear in the list. And the default file manager shows only internal memory in that context while my media are in external SD card.



MX player picks subtitles up.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2014)

Even VLC does that. The problem comes when the subtitles are named differently or in a different location.


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 2, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Even VLC does that. The problem comes when the subtitles are named differently or in a different location.



this is where mx player trumps vlc.. MX player can pick differently named subtitle from different locations.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok. I agree. But I personally do not like MX Player and prefer VLC. That aside, my post was about a possible regression introduced with this update and not a MX vs VLC one.

I am trying to understand what is going on here and who should resolve this situation :
Is it Android 4.3?
Is it the Sony Timescape UI layer?
Is it the VLC itself?
Or is it File Commander that behaves restrictively?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2014)

it seems VLC compatibility issue with 4.3 thats it.

Is there any other media player which can play MKV ...VLC looks too plain ....sony's video player looks soo good but cant play aac codec


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dice Player ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 3, 2014)

Also try mobo player.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok. Its just that I am really comfortable with VLC.

Has anyone else done this update?

Random,
We will get KitKat on these devices as far as you know right?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2014)

Z and ZL will get for sure
Sony reveals its Android 4.4 KitKat upgrade plans - GSMArena.com news

ZR under consideration

Android 4.4 KitKat for Sony Xperia ZR under consideration - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Ayuclack (Jan 3, 2014)

4.3 OTA Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations on receiving an OTA update. We were not so lucky!

----------------

I just experienced a scary thing in my phone. 
I had switched on and connected my Bluetooth headset while driving. When I checked the phone sometime later sitting in my office there was an outbound Bluetooth transfer icon in statusbar. On opening, it informed me that 2 pictures were sent to some device. I really jumped at this as  I had clearly not sent anything like that. I thought dreaded thoughts that my phone has been hacked / had a virus (remembered Person of Interest) 
But on closer inspection it turns out the reports were actually from November when I had sent those 2 photos to my friend.

Probably a bug somewhere due to which those reports were not cleared out earlier and now come back after the software update.


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 4, 2014)

Updated mine ZL with 4.3 today - gave no message for an update OTA, but a prompt on PC Companion. Smooth process, though a bit time consuming.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 4, 2014)

This is funny to me. As has been mentioned in threads elsewhere regarding the 4.3 update, I can just confirm that Stamina forgets to turn off mobile data in low power mode.
In fact if it was on wifi, it switches over to mobile data! 

Also the multiple taps of power button needed to wake the phone have started to make appearance too.

Further while I had never previously seen RAM usage go above 1.5 GB, now sometimes it consistently stays above 1.5 GB.

May be its time for a factory reset - restore or complete rebuild?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 5, 2014)

Backup your data and perform a factory reset


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2014)

strange acts slingshot ....my stamina mode works fine....when screen is off wifi and 3G both just doent work (I am actually pissed by this) accidently forgetting to switch off stamina mode after charging ...and not getting any mails or whats up msges


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 5, 2014)

This has been reported by others elsewhere particularly Sony official forum I think. 

You can always add an exception for WhatsApp in Stamina settings. Further you can set Stamina to kick in after battery drains to 50% or something.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2014)

ooh really...i didnt check the setting...just used to switch on and off...thanks will check


----------



## vishald (Jan 5, 2014)

@grinning_devil


Did you get the phone delivery from India times for Xperia ZL? How was the package and what are the contents of the package?

Also let me know your view on the Xperia ZL.


----------



## Superayush (Jan 6, 2014)

Snapdragon 805-powered Sony Sirius to come at CES - GSMArena.com news

Sony getting serious for 2014


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 6, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Snapdragon 805-powered Sony Sirius to come at CES - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Sony getting serious for 2014




Not at CES. Wrong Info.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 6, 2014)

Need to move apps from Phone memory (a meagre 740 MB ) to Internal Storage 2 GB ),  some apps have the option to move to internal storage under settings-apps but some do not like chrome, Google drive, etc. 
Phone: Xperia E Dual


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 8, 2014)

Xperia ZR on 4.3 Android.

I see a definite lag between pressing the shutter and the actual image being captured. This is leading to lots of funny but unwanted photos.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a way to fix this.

@randomuser111
I have not yet factory reset the phone due to lack of time in noting down all the changes to settings I have done.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 9, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Xperia ZR on 4.3 Android.
> 
> I see a definite lag between pressing the shutter and the actual image being captured. This is leading to lots of funny but unwanted photos.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a way to fix this.



Which mode are you using? Manual or Superior Auto?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 9, 2014)

Manual. I never use Auto.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 9, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Manual. I never use Auto.



Well, make sure HDR mode is OFF.
And by the way, Sony boasts that clear images can be taken against strong light, using HDR mode. But to me, it simply makes no difference.
Did you notice any difference with HDR mode?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 9, 2014)

Personally I have no affinity for those HDR images captured by this. So I do not use that too.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 10, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Personally I have no affinity for those HDR images captured by this. So I do not use that too.



In manual mode with HDR turned off, it just takes, say, half a second to focus and click an image. And this happened with 4.2 too, I guess.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 10, 2014)

I am not talking about the delay to focus. This is about the delay from clicking after focus to the actual image capture. 

I use the half-press to press to focus and full press to click technique.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

after 4.3 update even my ZL takes longer then before to capture


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes that's a bug with the 4.3 firmware. Should be fixed in the next firmware


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

Just ordered a Sandisk ultra 32GB class 10 memory card from flipkart for ZL ...hope it works fine with full HD recording and playback...any comments guys


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 10, 2014)

I have the same fellow right from day one of my ZR. I have not had any problem with it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks @slingshot...thats convincing 

BTW its write speed is only around 10 MBps but our full HD recording needs 17 MBps ...how will it handle?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 10, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks @slingshot...thats convincing
> 
> BTW its write speed is only around 10 MBps but our full HD recording needs 17 MBps ...how will it handle?



I do not know. In my case using SanDisk utility, internal memory appears to be 12.4 MBPS.
However that utility has no option to benchmark their SD card


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry I attached the wrong picture above.

This is another benchmark using A1 SD Benchmark application.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

internal SD card and external SD card ...now what are those


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 10, 2014)

The application got confused between internal memory (which is another sd card?) and the user inserted external memory card. It has swapped them.

The 20 GB card is the SanDisk Class 10 card I bought. The 4.6 something GB one is the phone's internal memory.

I bought a 32 GB card and partitioned it right away into a 20 GB FAT partition and a second 12 GB EXT2 partition thinking that I would root the phone and use Link2SD someday after using the default setup for sometime. But now I think I will wait for 4.4 KitKat update before rooting this phone.


----------



## acervenky (Jan 10, 2014)

Got My Z1


----------



## rish1 (Jan 10, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> internal SD card and external SD card ...now what are those



external SD is your micro Sd card.

the total phone memory is divided into 2 parts

1) phone memory ( usually 1 gb or less )
2) internal sd card ( remaining memory )

so a typical 4gb phone is divided like this

phone memory - 800 mb 
internal sd card - 2.5 gb 


before android 4.1 there use to be only phone memory and micro sd card..
so if you installed an app it will install in phone memory and you could move the application data to micro sd card..
app2sd

but after 4.1 google introduced internal sd card.. what it does is fool apps into believing that micro sd card is actually internal sd .. so the apps still install in phone memory but transfer its app data to internal sd card .. so the total app + data still remains in phone memory ... and hence not transferable to micro sd card..
it was just introduce to stop people from transferring there apps to micro sd card..

in simple words its just a partition .. like you have  c: and d: in windows..

that's why the app2sd does not work...
so in order to transfer apps to sd card after 4.1 we can only swap sd cards.. 

so if you have a 4gb phone with 16gb microsd card

before swap
internal phone memory - 800mb
internal sd card - 2.5 gb
external sd card - 12 gb

after swap
internal phone memory - 800 mb
internal sd - 12gb
external sd - 2.5 gb..

so once again it fools apps


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 10, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Just ordered a Sandisk ultra 32GB class 10 memory card from flipkart for ZL ...hope it works fine with full HD recording and playback...any comments guys



Using same for my zl and hd movies play very well on it. wooooo


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks guys ...it clears all my doubts


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 13, 2014)

vishald said:


> @grinning_devil
> 
> 
> Did you get the phone delivery from India times for Xperia ZL? How was the package and what are the contents of the package?
> ...




Yes, got it from Indiatimes. Packaging was excellent, though the courier (RedExpress) took 3 days for a part which Indiatimes paid to be delivered as "Same Day Delivery" - apart from this minor wait, all in all an excellent package. 

Contents are the standard, USB cable + charger, headphone and manuals. Also included a shiny silver colored back panel (worth 1400 as per sticker on the box) , and accidental damage protection from Sony. 

In stock it was 4.1,on booting up and connecting to Wifi, within 30 minutes it was updated to 4.2 via OTA. Last week of December  it was updated to 4.3 (via pc companion) 

Overall, I am pretty satisfied with it - excellent display, nice camera, good wifi reception etc .  As others are complaining, my RAM usage never crosses 60%, no shutter slowness while using camera in auto config.  Just loving every moment with it


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 14, 2014)

Any one experiencing bluetooth issues in their Z-series phones?
My ZR(C5502) fails to recognize devices! 
I don't know if it is a hardware or firmware issue, but upgrading it to 4.3 did not show any improvement.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2014)

I have transferred a video to symbian phone without a problem...I could not transfer to a laptop


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Using same for my zl and hd movies play very well on it. wooooo



Generally reading from sd card is faster but writing is slower. So the OP was worried about FullHD recording I guess.


----------



## Puneet247 (Jan 17, 2014)

hey I too bought  yesterday from local shop but cant get the accidental damage waranty  . Is it included with the bill ? the box has no mention of it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Generally reading from sd card is faster but writing is slower. So the OP was worried about FullHD recording I guess.



yes I was worried about recording too as it writes at 17MB/s and sandisk ultra is said to be writing only at 12MB/s

@puneet it was written on my box


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 17, 2014)

Puneet, don't worry. Your bill and warranty is sufficient for it  There is no separate documentation for ADP


----------



## Puneet247 (Jan 18, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Puneet, don't worry. Your bill and warranty is sufficient for it  There is no separate documentation for ADP


But the retailer was asking Rs 500/- for availing this SPECIAL ADP warranty from sony. He was also saying something about online registration for this.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 18, 2014)

Puneet247 said:


> But the retailer was asking Rs 500/- for availing this SPECIAL ADP warranty from sony. He was also saying something about online registration for this.



He was fooling you 

There is no extra charge to be paid and nor is there any online registration


----------



## Puneet247 (Jan 18, 2014)

can Anyone give me a link of xperia zl case with opening for ir blaster..


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 19, 2014)

There is none i found it yet. But iam using this. SONY XPERIA ZL MOBILE LEATHER DAIRY FOLIO FLIP COVER CASE POUCH "DIRECT CALLING" | eBay


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 28, 2014)

want to move apps from internal storage to sd card in zl. but it is not supporting


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 28, 2014)

You will need to root your ZL for that.
Not recommended if you do not want to risk bricking your ZL.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 29, 2014)

Even rooting ZL dosesn't help to move apps to sd. And rooting doesn't brick your phone but flashing and unlocking bootloader does brick your phone.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2014)

today got a 10MB album update OTA on ZL....it improved the album a lot and now its much more usable


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 7, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Even rooting ZL dosesn't help to move apps to sd. And rooting doesn't brick your phone but flashing and unlocking bootloader does brick your phone.



Rooting does help you in moving the applications to SD card. In fact rooting allows much more than what is accomplished by the conventional applications to SD card. You would need to use Link2SD and a second extx partition on the SD card though.

----------

Is there any way of rooting the most recent ZR official ROM?


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> today got a 10MB album update OTA on ZL....it improved the album a lot and now its much more usable



In what way? I have been intimated of it but waiting to reach home and do it over WiFi.


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 8, 2014)

New firmware for Z/ZL/ZR rolling out. Enhances UX, battery life and other bugs.
Still unavailable in India, though.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2014)

@sling shot ....I hope u have already updated...just for info now it have a saperate tab for my albums which have saperate folders for facebook, picasa, camera pics a, camera video, pics on internal drive and pics on sd card etc


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @sling shot ....I hope u have already updated...just for info now it have a saperate tab for my albums which have saperate folders for facebook, picasa, camera pics a, camera video, pics on internal drive and pics on sd card etc



Yeah. I did the update yesterday. The album feature is good.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 8, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> New firmware for Z/ZL/ZR rolling out. Enhances UX, battery life and other bugs.
> Still unavailable in India, though.



Please give some source link for this. I cannot find anything online.


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 8, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Please give some source link for this. I cannot find anything online.



Here's the source link:

Xperia

Latest available software : 10.4.1.B.0.101

Still not available in India.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 13, 2014)

What do I lose by unlocking bootloader? 
How much of this is significant? 

Warranty - YES. I believe it is significant. 
DRM keys, whatever they are - are they significant? In what way?
Bravia engine - how much of real life difference does it make?

I am pretty frustrated by the lack of any useful rooting solution without unlocking. My phone is always running short of memory and I cant install so many games and applications.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> What do I lose by unlocking bootloader?
> How much of this is significant?
> 
> *Warranty - YES. I believe it is significant. *
> ...


I think here's the deal breaker. For expensive phones this might be an issue.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2014)

How can I update my Sony Z1? Everytime I try to update it sees I need a PC.
Also I want to explore more features of my Z1 Camera since I'm new. Any ideas?


----------



## Limitless (Feb 13, 2014)

Got android 4.3 update Xperia Z 
Update is awesome whole UI changed :"D


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 13, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Got android 4.3 update Xperia Z
> Update is awesome whole UI changed :"D



4.2 > 4.3 or 4.3 > 4.3.1?


----------



## powerhoney (Feb 16, 2014)

@randomuser111,

The yellow hue issue on my Xperia Z1 is getting worse by the day... Does it come under warranty??? Cause one of my friend RMAed his Z1 and landed up with a replacement unit that too had the yellow hue issue!!!


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 20, 2014)

Received the .101 update!
Finally, the rollout in India has started.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 20, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Received the .101 update!
> Finally, the rollout in India has started.



How? Over The Air or through PC Companion? 

I got an album update today.

Oh forgot. Which phone?


----------



## seamon (Feb 20, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> How? Over The Air or through PC Companion?
> 
> I got an album update today.
> 
> Oh forgot. Which phone?



Yep it's out, I haven't installed it yet, I am already on 4.3 US version, gonna root it before going to 4.3 Indian version.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Sony launches Xperia Z1 Compact at Rs.36,990*

Flagship Version ( Z1) : Rs 35k Approx.
Flagship's Mini Version ( Z1c) : Rs. 37k .

*i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/471/542/069.jpg

Looks like they Hired the guys from HTC  



> Sony has launched the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact, the mini variant of its 2013 flagship phone the Xperia Z1, in India today. The company had announced the phone at CES 2014 last month.
> 
> The smartphone is priced at Rs.36,990. It is powered by a 2.2GHz quad core Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 processor with an Adreno 330 GPU. The phone comes with Android 4.3 out of the box and has 2GB of RAM. Some special features of the phone include a 4.3 inch HD TFT display with Triluminous and X-Reality technology, a 20.7MP auto-focus camera powered by an Exmor RS image sensor capable of taking full HD videos, and water and dust resistance.
> 
> ...



Source : Sony launches Xperia Z1 Compact at Rs.36,990 - Mobile Phone News | ThinkDigit


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yep it's out, I haven't installed it yet, I am already on 4.3 US version, gonna root it before going to 4.3 Indian version.



This seems to be the best right now.
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2627892


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 20, 2014)

@ashs1, ty for posting, I had just PMed random a couple of mins ago asking same .


----------



## Superayush (Feb 20, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *Sony launches Xperia Z1 Compact at Rs.36,990*
> 
> Flagship Version ( Z1) : Rs 35k Approx.
> Flagship's Mini Version ( Z1c) : Rs. 37k .
> ...



Omg and also I heard samsung galaxy note 3 neo launched at 40k which is nothing but maybe note 2+...have they gone ballicks with pricing?? It's like vfm ki ****


----------



## seamon (Feb 21, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> This seems to be the best right now.
> [Stock Rom][LB/UB] Xperia ZR 4.3 10.4.B.0.569 INDIAN Pre-Rooted Flashable Zip & [Stock 4.3 ftf][Indian Variant] - xda-developers



Nope that is the US version .569 is US whereas .101 is Indian version.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nope that is the US version .569 is US whereas .101 is Indian version.



I have the .569 version that I bought from Flipkart with Indian warranty. And the guy who posted that XDA thread is from Mumbai. How do you think that is US?


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 21, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> How? Over The Air or through PC Companion?
> 
> I got an album update today.
> 
> Oh forgot. Which phone?



OTA as well as through PC Companion
Yes, even I got an Album update
Cellphone : ZR
But I think it should be available for other Z series too

I updated it, but there isn't any noticeable change.


----------



## seamon (Feb 21, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I have the .569 version that I bought from Flipkart with Indian warranty. And the guy who posted that XDA thread is from Mumbai. How do you think that is US?



Alright something is seriously wrong here. Are you on 4.3? I manually flashed mine to 4.3 .569 and it shows update available to 4.3 .101 which ~ 35MB.
Same thing happened earlier with 4.2.2.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep, it is confusing too. Just now the developer in that thread has posted that he will post a new build based on. 101


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2014)

I too got album update for 10MB ...but thats small 
I was waiting for firmware update ...others are getting and we indian are not getting it


----------



## seamon (Feb 21, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I too got album update for 10MB ...but thats small
> I was waiting for firmware update ...others are getting and we indian are not getting it


I got firmware upgrade before that 10 mb album update.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Alright something is seriously wrong here. Are you on 4.3? I manually flashed mine to 4.3 .569 and it shows update available to 4.3 .101 which ~ 35MB.
> Same thing happened earlier with 4.2.2.



They are both Indian versions. .569 is the first 4.3 Jelly Bean while .101 ending is the 2nd 4.3 Jelly Bean update.

-----------

I just got the update prompt through PC Companion and then used the phone Update Checker and it is there. Doing the update now through the phone itself.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 21, 2014)

When will Xperia M get 4.4?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks guys...I will also check on PC companion today

- - - Updated - - -



kARTechnology said:


> When will Xperia M get 4.4?



Xperia M is on 4.3?? if not then wait for 4.3 then maybe someday it may get 4.4


----------



## RohanM (Feb 23, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *Sony launches Xperia Z1 Compact at Rs.36,990*
> 
> Flagship Version ( Z1) : Rs 35k Approx.
> Flagship's Mini Version ( Z1c) : Rs. 37k .
> ...



lolest.. just read that, sony gone mad....


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks guys...I will also check on PC companion today
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Will get official 4.3 in a week I wish they will fix the camera to make pro pictures


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks guys...I will also check on PC companion today



Got my ZL updated OTA - both firmware 101 and 10MB Albums Updates came together.  PC Companion wasn't required.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2014)

I too updated my ZL yesterday night ...updated through PC companion...didnt get OTA update


Z1 mini seems a competitor for iphones who dont want huge size but latest hardware ...in any case where do I keep these 5.5 , 6" smartphones ....5" barely fit my pocket


----------



## androidparts84 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, sony expria provide super technical specification and use latest android version and battery back up is good.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 26, 2014)

androidparts84 said:


> Hi everyone, sony expria provide super technical specification and use latest android version and battery back up is good.



Yeah. So what?


----------



## Dr. House (Feb 27, 2014)

@randomuser111 What will be the street price and release date of Xperia Z2?


----------



## Puneet247 (Mar 5, 2014)

has anyone tried any version of splashtop gamepad thd cracked/modded that works on xperia z/zl as on playstore its incompatible and on sideloading the apk file it gets force closed after connecting


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 10, 2014)

Xperia Z ultra gets kitkat update. Hope rest of Z family gets also early.

Sony Xperia Z Ultra and HTC Butterfly S get Android KitKat - GSMArena.com news


----------



## priyankgupta (Mar 10, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Xperia Z ultra gets kitkat update. Hope rest of Z family gets also early.
> 
> Sony Xperia Z Ultra and HTC Butterfly S get Android KitKat - GSMArena.com news



Xperia ZR still unconfirmed for KitKat update.


----------



## roshan4uever (Mar 17, 2014)

Does Z1 supports OTG ???


----------



## seamon (Mar 17, 2014)

roshan4uever said:


> Does Z1 supports OTG ???



Xperia ZR does so Z1 should.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2014)

Guys what would be a good case for Sony Z1?


----------



## priyankgupta (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally! KitKat confirmed for Xperia ZR! 
Though it will take some time. They are planning to release it in mid-Q2.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 20, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Finally! KitKat confirmed for Xperia ZR!
> Though it will take some time. They are planning to release it in mid-Q2.



Link to source please.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Link to source please.



New Sony software upgrade, including Android 4.4; KitKat, rolls for Xperia Z Ultra, Xperia Z1 and Xperia Z1 Compact | Sony Smartphones


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 20, 2014)

Got it!

I will go ahead with rooting my ZR right now as it is still long way out for 4.4


----------



## seamon (Mar 20, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Got it!
> 
> I will go ahead with rooting my ZR right now as it is still long way out for 4.4



You haven't yet? I did that 3 times already, tried 4.4 Kitkat and now finally I am on 4.3 official unrooted.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 22, 2014)

guys is Xperia ZL still available in India?


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 23, 2014)

No news of Xperia Z2 till yet


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2014)

I am on Idea network and occasionally see this strange looking question mark in the status bar which when dragged down shows a prompt to sign in to Idea network but does not actually do anything when clicked.

Any idea what this would be?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 29, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> View attachment 14142
> 
> I am on Idea network and occasionally see this strange looking question mark in the status bar which when dragged down shows a prompt to sign in to Idea network but does not actually do anything when clicked.
> 
> Any idea what this would be?



in mobile network settings/network mode  select any one, either WCDMA or GSM..   once check


----------



## Manju.s (Apr 29, 2014)

how is Sony xperia e1 dual mobile?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 29, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> in mobile network settings/network mode  select any one, either WCDMA or GSM..   once check



I am almost always on GSM only. Rarely when I need to book a ticket or shop online I switch to WCDMA. Never on Dual.

But I did not understand your reply...


----------



## priyankgupta (May 21, 2014)

Finally, the roll out of KitKat for Z series has started! Let's see when it arrives in India

Here's the source:

*blogs.sonymobile.com/2014/05/21/ne...ia-z-xperia-zl-xperia-zr-and-xperia-tablet-z/


----------



## sling-shot (May 21, 2014)

I am not too sure I should run and get this KitKat for my ZR considering the access restrictions to SD card placed on the applications. The phone was already crippled by not letting me move applications to SD card.


----------



## priyankgupta (May 21, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I am not too sure I should run and get this KitKat for my ZR considering the access restrictions to SD card placed on the applications. The phone was already crippled by not letting me move applications to SD card.



yeah! already we get only 4 GB memory, and SD card restrictions will make it worse
Moreover, I don't see any exciting feature in KitKat to look out for


----------



## Dastan (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry i found out this thread only after creating this one. I'd appreciate a lil insight into my querries by some Xperia L owners.
Thanks


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

KitKat is here for ZR at last.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> KitKat is here for ZR at last.



Tell me your experience. I am worried about changes due to restrictions on SD card access. 
Also if by any stroke of lightning luck Sony has permitted us to move applications to SD card.

Was yours rooted previously?


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Tell me your experience. I am worried about changes due to restrictions on SD card access.
> Also if by any stroke of lightning luck Sony has permitted us to move applications to SD card.
> 
> Was yours rooted previously?



It is unrooted now. I don't do much on my cell phone except watching sitcoms,anime etc and sometime browsing. I will update it overnight.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jun 5, 2014)

It still shows me "no update available"
Are you flashing ROM?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 5, 2014)

OTA updates arrive late or never. I remember 4.3 update when I kept on thinking "where is it where is it" all the while when it was available through pc suite.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 11, 2014)

How does keeping "Daydream" active affect battery and charging? 
Does it lead to increased time to full charge? 
Will it cause degradation of battery life - not the standby or talktime but the time before battery needs replacement.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 13, 2014)

Xperia update checker still shows 4.4 not available for ZR and ZL


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 26, 2014)

Any one got kitkat update for xperia z/zl/zr?


----------



## priyankgupta (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally, KitKat update released for Z/ZL/ZR!


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

Pray tell how? PC Companion? 
What features are lost with this update? 
Will I lose root?


----------



## Minion (Jul 3, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> How does keeping "Daydream" active affect battery and charging?
> Does it lead to increased time to full charge?
> Will it cause degradation of battery life - not the standby or talktime but the time before battery needs replacement.



It increases time for full charge.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh! I have just begun enjoying a swimming fish daydream 

----------------------

How to easily reset the menu after I have done lots of juggling?


----------



## priyankgupta (Jul 3, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Pray tell how? PC Companion?
> What features are lost with this update?
> Will I lose root?



PC Companion. Nothing over the air.
I now regret my decision to update my phone. The battery life has plummeted. I even switched off my phone at 54%, and when I switched it back on after 2 hours, the battery charge was down to 21%. I don't know how is this possible, but it happened today.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

There are reports of battery drain. In the beginning it is normal because all the applications are recompiled or something. Then it could also be Google Chrome (recent updates) - you could try uninstalling updates of Google Chrome and deleting all data.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, on XDA they've suggested some solutions, which include
1) installing Google Play Services 5.0.xx
2) disable AVD, reinstall google play services, enable AVD (though, this solutions works as long as you don't reboot your phone. After rebooting, problem appears again)

But again, there were some members who didn't seem to benefit from any of the solutions.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

Wait for a day or two first. Let the new software stabilise.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah
Let's see.
There's nothing much I could find, though. Just some slight changes here and there, like, notification bar, messaging app, camera app, etc.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

The ART runtime could be a significant change.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jul 3, 2014)

Didn't Sony remove the ART feature?
I think Sony has removed ART from KitKat. We'll have to stay with Dalvik, I guess.
Hope to see ART in Android L.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2014)

10.5.A.0.230 update has landed for me through OTA.

But I am waiting for more feedback before updating. Worried about loss of root, file access privileges to SD card for applications etc.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 4, 2014)

I am using PA rom running kitkat 4.4.4. It has file access privileges to sd card for apps.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2014)

What is that - a custom ROM? I am referring to the OEM ROM by Sony. As far as I know KitKat has far reaching limitations on the access to SD card for applications compared to 4.3.

-----

I have vague recollections of reading about WiFi being always on or WiFi based location always on in KitKat. Is it true?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 4, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> What is that - a custom ROM? I am referring to the OEM ROM by Sony. As far as I know KitKat has far reaching limitations on the access to SD card for applications compared to 4.3.
> 
> -----
> 
> I have vague recollections of reading about WiFi being always on or WiFi based location always on in KitKat. Is it true?


Nope... You get an option to switch that on/off as you wish... It's called "Scanning always available" under Advanced in the WiFi settings...


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks like Sony is hellbent on getting me to upgrade to KitKat 
The upgrade notification is non-removable!


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lucky you... & here we are getting updates( xperia L ) to the existing Jelly bean which, instead of bringing improvements, brings more bugs. :/


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 4, 2014)

I am holding off from updating my Z1 to 4.4.4 too... OTA was always buggy for me...


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2014)

But PC Companion will result in loss of root


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 15, 2014)

People who have already updated to KitKat (ZR)
- Do you still have the facility to access the microSD card as USB storage or is it MTP only?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 16, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> People who have already updated to KitKat (ZR)
> - Do you still have the facility to access the microSD card as USB storage or is it MTP only?



On my Z on KitKat there is an option of accessing microSD card as MSC or accessing both as MTP


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 16, 2014)

[MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION]
Good to know.

----------

Yesterday I finally decided to bite the bullet and upgrade to KitKat. Chose OTA method hoping that it will retain root.

A 290 MB odd download later phone rebooted and I was staring at the Android logo for sometime say about 5 minutes. Before hand phone had warned me that this might take approximately 35 minutes. 
After 5 minutes or so phone proceeded to boot. I did not see the Android is upgrading screen. Got to wondering what is this.

Once the boot up completed I checked the notification to see the new version. Surprised to see it the same as old. On unlocking the screen a notification popped saying "Could not install update. Try again" or something like that.

But there was some change. For eg. the Note and Keyboard applications now put a red underline for words not recognised. 

When I went back to the update centre to try it again, I saw that it had already deleted the previous download and I had to do it all over again. 

Not having enough battery and time, I have presently postponed it for later. 

Note: I have rooted my ZR using Towelroot. Also I have shifted many applications to a second ext partition on SD card using link feature of Link2SD. Not sure if any of that has played a role in this failure.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 17, 2014)

There is a possibility that Sony may allow applications to move to SD card in some models at least Sony brings App to SD card support in latest Xperia KitKat firmware | Xperia Blog

Please note that
1. It is not even sure if it is actually an external SD card that is being referenced
2. May be restricted to lower spec models only
3. May not involve moving data but only apk


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 17, 2014)

Are there any chance of getting kitkat to Xperia sp officially?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 17, 2014)

Less likely based on rumours in various comments.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 29, 2014)

This phone switching automatically to 3G in spite of me keeping it manually to 2G only is really bothering me...


----------



## Limitless (Aug 9, 2014)

How to get throw option in xperia z running CM 11? Guys need help!


----------



## ZTR (Aug 9, 2014)

Limitless said:


> How to get throw option in xperia z running CM 11? Guys need help!



That's a Sony feature so you can't get it on cm11


----------



## Limitless (Aug 9, 2014)

any apps for screen mirroring?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 30, 2014)

Xperia ZR now 26,999 in flipkart. I am so glad I got it for 18,490 few days back.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Xperia ZR now 26,999 in flipkart. I am so glad I got it for 18,490 few days back.



That is simply unbelievable right now. Fluke price.

-----------------

I did finally upgrade to KitKat through PC Companion. All of my settings were preserved including the irritating "not respecting 2G only setting" bug 
Not seeing much improvement in battery life. Speed of operations seem to be partially hampered. May be a clean factory reset - reinstall routine might help but I am too lazy to do all the customizing all over again.

Rooting through Towelroot worked and Link2SD caused endless bootloops. Had to use a rebootfix method from XDA-Developers to stop that. SDFix later. Now my phone just works the way I want.

I am worried about losing root with the upcoming 4.4.4 update


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 31, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> That is simply unbelievable right now. Fluke price.



Even Z is available at the same price 

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> Not seeing much improvement in battery life.



For me its the opposite. I dont have 4.2 FTF otherwise I would have flashed it.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 2, 2014)

I am using cm11 since 1 month...more stable and faster.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 2, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> I am using cm11 since 1 month...more stable and faster.



All features work?


----------



## Limitless (Sep 2, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> All features work?


Even I'm using cm 11 on my Z
Yes all features but need throw option


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 4, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Even I'm using cm 11 on my Z
> Yes all features but need throw option


Does the 2nd mic work in video recording?


----------



## Limitless (Sep 4, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Does the 2nd mic work in video recording?


Yes it works properly


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 10, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Yes it works properly


Are you sure? In XDA lot of users complain about that issue


----------



## ZTR (Sep 10, 2014)

BTW 4.4.4 is out for Z/ZL/ZR which fixes the Google play service battery drain bug


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 11, 2014)

How can I use my Z1 to get best of it camera for good quality pictures?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 11, 2014)

ZTR said:


> BTW 4.4.4 is out for Z/ZL/ZR which fixes the Google play service battery drain bug


I am worried about loss of root. Towelroot does not work on 4.4.4. I do not want to end up with no root


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 12, 2014)

Reports on XDA said that some Indians have updated using OTA and preserving root. I tried it just now but sad story it failed after upgrading a single package (no idea which one).
The same thing happened during first KitKat update too.

PC Companion with loss of root is the only way for me now


----------



## ZTR (Sep 13, 2014)

You can flash the .230 kernel root using towelroot and then flash back the .283 kernel


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 13, 2014)

ZTR said:


> You can flash the .230 kernel root using towelroot and then flash back the .283 kernel


Could you help me with a step-by-step? I have never done any flashing.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 13, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Could you help me with a step-by-step? I have never done any flashing.


Well nor have I with the flashtool but as I have unlocked the BL its not Much of a issue for me 
Anyways here is the guide 
[GUIDE] How to root 10.5.1.A.0.283 [Locked Bootloader] - [GUIDE] How to root 10.5.1.A.0.283 [Locked Bâ€¦ | Sony Xperia ZR | XDA Forums
[GUIDE] How to root 10.5.1.A.0.283 [Locked Bootloader]

Or you could always wait for the ota which should come pretty soon


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 13, 2014)

OTA is already here. It fails to update. I read in another thread that trying it 4 times works. I am giving it a go. It is painful because each time I have to download the whole 180 something MB OTA


----------



## priyankgupta (Sep 13, 2014)

It worked for the 4th time in my case. 
And the update size(OTA) is of 131 MB. How come is it 180 MB for you?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah you are right. I had forgotten the actual size.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 14, 2014)

I tried the OTA 6 times (because people who have succeeded on XDA have got it to work during 4th attempt). Still no go. I believe it might be because I have applied a remount-reboot fix and thus modified some system files.

I have to go the PC Companion route and then downgrade kernel, root and then upgrade.

Time for some serious reading and redundant backups in case something goes belly up


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 16, 2014)

Something got f*ed up at Sony's end I guess. Yesterday night I put PC Companion to download the update and when I got up in the morning it had errored out at 70 something percent.

And suddenly both PC Companion and phone Update Centre sang the same tune "your software is uptodate" although it is still 4.4.2.

Just now they have started to show the update again but this time no OTA. So it looks like something went wrong and they pulled the older update to issue a new one or correct something on their end.

Hoping today it will work out alright.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 16, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Reports on XDA said that some Indians have updated using OTA and preserving root. I tried it just now but sad story it failed after upgrading a single package (no idea which one).
> The same thing happened during first KitKat update too.
> 
> PC Companion with loss of root is the only way for me now



I think you are referring me. I did OTA and got 4.4.4 without loosing root. Also I did post in xda about that . BTW I didn't modify anything in system so no problem in update. Great improvement in battery life and UI is lag free now.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 17, 2014)

How can I backup my phone for a complete factory reset/upgrade and restore data later?

Backup and Restore is useless in this situation because it does not restore to a different OS version  

Further I have so many customisations going through all of which will lead to me losing a full day at the minimum if I manage to remember all of them.

I also want to fully encrypt my phone and memory card this time around. Just this week a close relative got his phone picked from pocket that had lots of personal information. 

I am interested in:
1. Home screens and the icon/widget arrangements there.
2. More than 100 notes stored in the Sony notes application 
3. Contacts and SMS
4. Various customisations including ring tones, clock, network, display, lock screen etc.
5. Applications' data
6. Directly copyable data such as photos, videos, screenshots etc.

I have Super Backup which should take care of Contacts, SMS, Call log.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 17, 2014)

The only way to achieve that through a nandroid backup


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 23, 2014)

Will that be restorable across OS upgrades?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 17, 2014)

OK good news for folks still following this thread and own a first generation Z series phone - you will get Android 5.0.

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...roid-5-0-lollipop-entire-xperia-z-series.html

There is no news yet about other older phones.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 18, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> OK good news for folks still following this thread and own a first generation Z series phone - you will get Android 5.0.
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...roid-5-0-lollipop-entire-xperia-z-series.html
> 
> There is no news yet about other older phones.


This thread is almost dead.. but here I am and let's enjoy..


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 18, 2014)

Once RandomUser left this thread went down too I guess.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 18, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Once RandomUser left this thread went down too I guess.


He left this thread or tdf?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 18, 2014)

No idea. Not seen his posts anywhere recently.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2014)

got that news...yaah this thread is dead....but its ok what new news you want from almost discontinued Handsets    mine ZL is now discontinued but good that it will get L update


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 18, 2014)

Flipkart seems to have a few white ZRs at 17K. Coupled with SBI card discount of 1.5K it is a steal! The low in-call and loudspeaker volumes are the buzzkill due to which wifey refused to buy.

Unfortunately all the good handsets come with non-removable battery which is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 20, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Once RandomUser left this thread went down too I guess.





ariftwister said:


> He left this thread or tdf?





sling-shot said:


> No idea. Not seen his posts anywhere recently.


He must been fired by sony.. lol...


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 20, 2014)

Good news my sony zl getting that update.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 21, 2014)

Since yesterday all of a sudden Google Play Services has been destroying my battery within 4 - 5 hours. Just cleared all Play Services data and restarted. Hope it will fix it.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 24, 2014)

There seems to be a reason for the Play Services activity - now I have Play 5.0.x which is the material designed version. Now my phone is back to normal.


----------

